# 2020SurpriseSwap



## GR8HUNTER

Lady's and Gents (used loosely),
It's time again for another swap. Keebler is finishing up the mallet swap now and we have all decided to move on to another. Unfortunately you will have to deal with me this time around Don't worry, I will do a crappy job just so he has to come back!!! <kidding> In regular standing, I have completely ripped off the theme intro, rules, etc. format from the previous swap. I would hate to break tradition here.
The theme for this swap is a SURPRISE! No, the theme isn't a surprise the theme is a surprise….we could go on all day about that. You can make ANYTHING YOU WANT. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination.
A Note: This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
Basic Details
If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a few weeks before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be completely random. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.
Rules for this swap
- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!
- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your tool(s) by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EDT on the due date *WILL BE DROPPED from the list of participants.*
What we're making
I can't believe some of the amazing work I see come out of these swaps . I volunteered like a dummy to run it :<)) 
The theme for this swap is a surprise! No, the theme isn't a surprise the theme is a surprise….we could go on all day about that. You can make ANYTHING YOU WANT as long as it fits in Santa's gift sack which has no limits. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination, so anything you desire.
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to turn pens and want to throw one in the box, great. Maybe you brew your own beer and want to send your recipient a bottle or twelve, go for it! Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.
How to sign up
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail (2020surpriseswap at gmail.com) containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Phone Number (USA - optional /International - A MUST)

- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)
I won't send a confirmation e-mail but will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update daily (weekdays). If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.
Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.
Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.
Important dates
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me immediately

- *REGISTER FOR SWAP* : January 18, 2020 (lots of time to figure out if you can handle the work load)

- *PROGRESS PICTURE* : February 17, 2020

- *SHIP DATE* : March 21, 2020

- *REVEAL DATE* : March 27, 2020. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry.
Other Stuff:
When you post your projects, use the tag "2020surpriseswap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more so than the destination!
(Thanks to Ripthorn and then Mark Kronell and then Mosquito and then HokieKen - much of the verbiage (including this)* Dave KellyCrafts* was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps)

(Unless there is a shipping SNAFU - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

*REGISTERED PARTICIPENTS* :

GR8HUNTER : *P* *S* *R* :<))
MikeACG : *P* *S* *R* :<))
John McClure : *P* *S* *R* :<))
Woodmaster1 : *P* *S* *R* :<))
Keebler1 : *P* *S* *R* :<))
Dave Polaschek : *P* *S* *R* :<))
wildwoodbybrianjohns : *P* *S* *R* :<))
clieb91 : *P* *S* *R* :<))
Don W : *P* *S* *R* :<))
EarlS : *P* *S* *R* :<))
Bill Berklich : *P* *S* *R* :<))
poospleasures : *P* *S* *R* :<))
GrantA : *P* *S* *R* :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm in. Maybe my shop will be done before I have to ship! It's a race!


----------



## Keebler1

Im in thabks for running this


----------



## Woodmaster1

Sounds good, time to get creative! I'm in and as always I'll be done early.


----------



## BMichs75

Count me in as well always a fun time.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm in. Thanks Tony!


----------



## d_sinsley

I am conditionally in. I am throwing my hat in the ring but may have to drop but will know long before the kick off.


----------



## Keebler1

Devon youre not allowed to drop out


----------



## GrantA

Tony I have a suggestion- I strongly recommend that a phone number be required along with addresses. If not for everyone then at least for international participants.
USPS doesn't have a phone number field but UPS and fedex require it, I usually just put my own down if I don't know the recipient's. For domestic shipments that's not a big deal but is always helpful to include it. For international it needs to be provided.


----------



## d_sinsley

The only reason I can think of would be surgery. Right now my fate is somewhat undecided. And there is a good chance sometime around the first of the year I may have to have yet another surgery (#8 in two years). But even if I do as long as I feel decent enough I will participate. I already have a project in mind. Heck if I get my Christmas presents done early i may make it before the end of the year.


----------



## Keebler1

Forgot you said survery was coming up. Time to start working double time


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Welcome

Dave Polaschek
John McClure
MikeACG
Woodmaster1
Keebler1

im thinking this should be a very fun swap :<)))

take care of yourself first Devon

Brandon dont forget the email to me :<))


----------



## mikeacg

I sent my email but I guess if I want to receive notifications I have to chime in here! Looking forward to doing something just a little different and surprise somebody!
Thanks for stepping up to run this Tony!


----------



## duckmilk

A surprise swap? Hmm, that's a long way out. WAIT--I could sirprise someone with all the crap I want out of my shop :-O


----------



## Woodmaster1

> A surprise swap? Hmm, that s a long way out. WAIT--I could sirprise someone with all the crap I want out of my shop :-O
> 
> - duckmilk


That's what I have in mind. I need to clear the Workbench so my car has a home this winter.


----------



## RichBolduc

Just following for now… Not sure I'll do this one

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jump on in, Rich. I probably won't have my stabilizing rig back up and running for this swap, so someone needs to surprise the group with stabilized ebony-filled corncobs or something crazy like that. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I like surprise swaps, but I always have trouble thinking of a good project.


----------



## Keebler1

You could just surprise someone with your lathe and tools Jeff


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> A surprise swap? Hmm, that s a long way out. WAIT--I could sirprise someone with all the crap I want out of my shop :-O
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> That s what I have in mind. I need to clear the Workbench so my car has a home this winter.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


HAHAHAHA hey I would gladly except a box full of scraps just so its full LOL :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just following for now… Not sure I ll do this one
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


THATS why i made a long time to sign up so its after the holidays :<))


----------



## EarlS

Dave P - this is right down your alley - drill press


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I like surprise swaps, but I always have trouble thinking of a good project.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


it would be nice to receive anything from your list of 100 projects GRATZ BTW :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, that's pretty much a dirty version of the post drill I got from Mos. 400 is an awfully high price for one that hasn't already been cleaned up.

Tony, I packed 30-some USPS flat rate boxes bull of wood when I moved (mostly the board game boxes, because I had a 20-pack of them). I really should've thought to pack them with nice mixes for swapping with people, sent them all out, and had people send boxes of goodies to my new place. Just think what I could've saved on moving expenses! ;-)

At this point, I'm definitely not ready to swap scraps, but once I get the shop running, I'm pretty sure I'll be up for that sort of thing again. I've been pretty happy with the lumber swaps I've done with fellow jocks so far.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dave P - this is right down your alley - drill press
> 
> - EarlS


This drill was made 20 miles from me … very kewl … little expensive for my taste :<))


----------



## mikeacg

> You could just surprise someone with your lathe and tools Jeff
> 
> - Keebler1


Yeah! Just send me the lathe and tools Jeff! I would be surprised!!! Ha ha ha!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I might offer $100 and see what he says.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, Mos is probably more of an expert on value, but there was a guy near Minneapolis who had dozens of working post drills for various prices listed on Craigslist and it turns out he still does. That one looked like it's more at the $50 end of the range, and $400 is just insane unless it's completely cleaned up and working flawlessly.

But offering $50 is likely to just offend the guy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HERE IT IS $10.00 LOL* :<)))


----------



## mikeacg

Link doesn't work Tony! At the risk of blowing up someones phone…

xxx.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=165 (change the x's to w's)

Hope that works without drawing the wrath of anyone this early in the morning!


----------



## EarlS

He came back with a "final, lowest offer" of $300 and said it is in excellent condition and works perfectly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Might be, Earl. It looks like with all the dust blown off it, it might not be horrible. But who can tell through the layer of grime, and there are other sellers who will offer a more reasonable price for excellent condition post drills.

Looked outside this morning and saw this:










Golly, it's pretty around here some times.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

crazy beautiful sky Dave thanks for the look :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gonna have to wait until Christmas is over and see what stuff looks like. I'm churning some ideas around in my head though…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok. I am in. Sounds like fun. I will get that info to you tomorrow GR8Hunter, I am tired now.

Best to pair me with another european, me thinks.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok. I am in. Sounds like fun. I will get that info to you tomorrow GR8Hunter, I am tired now.
> 
> Best to pair me with another european, me thinks.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


From one wildwood to another, you sure make some amazing boxes!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

any of you guys have any good ideas yet that i might borrow LOL :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl posted about the Studley tool cabinet and I'd sure be surprised to get one of those, Tony!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Earl posted about the Studley tool cabinet and I'd sure be surprised to get one of those, Tony!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


you just want the book or both cabinet and book :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

If a guy gets the cabinet, would he really need the book? ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

Without the book you'll never figure out where all teh tools go ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I'd be willing to take that risk, Bill.


----------



## TEK73

Will be lurking around - currently a bit to many projets on my list at home.
Let's see when christmas is done - then you ptobably will have a good idea about the situation on international shipping as well.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> From one wildwood to another, you sure make some amazing boxes!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Thanks a bunch, Jeff! I have seen, you have more than a few under your belt as well.

My data has been sent. Woohoo


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> My data has been sent. Woohoo
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


got you added Welcome Brian :<))



> Will be lurking around - currently a bit to many projets on my list at home.
> Let's see when christmas is done - then you ptobably will have a good idea about the situation on international shipping as well.
> 
> - TEK73


I could pair you with Brian :<))


----------



## duckmilk

> Earl posted about the Studley tool cabinet and I'd sure be surprised to get one of those, Tony!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Earl is pretty studley himself 



> any of you guys have any good ideas yet that i might borrow LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 I might Tony, but it's a secret, remember?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Earl posted about the Studley tool cabinet and I'd sure be surprised to get one of those, Tony!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Earl is pretty studley himself
> 
> any of you guys have any good ideas yet that i might borrow LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I might Tony, but it s a secret, remember?
> 
> - duckmilk


with that flower in his hair he is very STUDLEY :<))

so your saying duckmilk add you to the list ? ? :<))


----------



## Thorbjorn88

I've got some ideas for the swap that I'm excited about but may be too busy with other projects I've promised the wife to execute them well. I'll have to wait and see where I'm at after the holidays before I commit.


----------



## duckmilk

Not now Tony


----------



## mikeacg

Tony, 
PM me and I'll fill your head with lots of crazy ideas! Or you could just go on Pinterest and search for wood projects. You'll find one you've always wanted to try or something you've never seen before or… The sky's the limit!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony,
> PM me and I ll fill your head with lots of crazy ideas! Or you could just go on Pinterest and search for wood projects. You ll find one you ve always wanted to try or something you ve never seen before or… The sky s the limit!
> 
> - mikeacg


the sky is not the limit I'm not that good yet :<((


----------



## mikeacg

You taught me the ropes in my first swap! I think you are that good, my friend!


----------



## Lazyman

I'll probably have to wait until after Christmas to decide if I am going to join in.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this is why i made sign up so late mid January get the holidays over then guys can decide :<)))


----------



## EarlS

Tony - blame Dave Kelley. He thought it would make me look better. I think Kenny must have put him up to it. Jury is still out on whether anything can help.

I thought of a couple of fun ideas for the swap but I need to see how things go between now and Christmas. SWMBO wants finished closet storage systems by Christmas and I haven't started yet. I only have 4 regular closets, a master closet, and cabinets for the laundry room to design, build, and install.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl tell her to work some overtime to pay to have someone else do it your shop is for LJ swaps


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like Earl's surprise for this swap may be storage related.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Or if Earl takes Keebler's advice, maybe he'll be hoping for a doghouse. ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

...or moving yet again! Ha ha ha!

Too early for teasers?


----------



## EarlS

Talk about piling on a guy when he's down…... ;+)

I'm thinking of building a corndog house made from stabilized cobs for the swap packed in husks and seed corn. Glitter has nothing on corn husks. How's that for a teaser??


----------



## mikeacg

I'll be if you talked nice to Tony, you could get Kenny's name for this swap!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ...or moving yet again! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Too early for teasers?
> 
> - mikeacg


NO :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Talk about piling on a guy when he s down…... ;+)
> 
> I m thinking of building a corndog house made from stabilized cobs for the swap packed in husks and seed corn. Glitter has nothing on corn husks. How s that for a teaser??
> 
> - EarlS


PLEASE PM me so we could talk private dont want to scare any away MUHAHAHAHAHA :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll be if you talked nice to Tony, you could get Kenny s name for this swap!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


Nuh uh! I'm still fighting off corn in the shop from the BBQ swap. I'll have to have a priest come and exorcise the place if I get any more!


----------



## RichBolduc

******************** if I can get Grant or Earl's name I'm in!

Kenny may even do…

But only because I have ideas for them already.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nuh uh! I m still fighting off corn in the shop from the BBQ swap. I ll have to have a priest come and exorcise the place if I get any more!


It's like he's begging for it. "No, please don't throw me into the briar patch!"


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Too early for teasers?


Never. Pretty sure my surprise is somewhere in here:










Been looking for a use for that chunk of alder for months. Maybe this is it!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Too early for teasers?
> 
> Never. Pretty sure my surprise is somewhere in here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for a use for that chunk of alder for months. Maybe this is it!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dont forget to grab that butternut :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> dont forget to grab that butternut :<))


Oh, that stack is in my garage. The butternut was grabbed as soon as I saw it in the shorts bin at the lumber yard in MN.

Whether it'll make it I to a swap project or not… well, that's a surprise!


----------



## d_sinsley

I am already looking forward to this one. I have like 10,000 Christmas presents to make but all I can think about is the project I want to make for this swap. It is an idea I have been tossing about for over a year. I am fighting the urge to start on it.

Might even have to go all out and get some exotic wood for it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dumb question, likely, but is there some sort of "size" limit?

P.S., I am allowed a dumb question or two, as this is my first swap.


----------



## RichBolduc

Not at all.. just remember you have to ship it..

Grant's sent things on pallets apparently.. I've sent and received multiple boxes of all sizes depending on the swap… It's totally up to you.

Rich



> Dumb question, likely, but is there some sort of "size" limit?
> 
> P.S., I am allowed a dumb question or two, as this is my first swap.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## DavePolaschek

A USPS medium flat rate box is the limit I used last time I ran a surprise swap. And then I did bad math and made my item too big. That box is 8.5×11x5.5 inches, or the size of a letter piece of paper by half that high.

Given that you'll be shipping internationally, it's probably best to plan for something smaller rather than larger, and we won't expect you to fill up the box with interesting scraps of wood from the shop, as some of us here in the states sometimes do.



> Dumb question, likely, but is there some sort of "size" limit?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dumb question, likely, but is there some sort of "size" limit?
> 
> P.S., I am allowed a dumb question or two, as this is my first swap.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


NO QUESTIONS are dumb or stupid this is how we learn :<))

Just as Rich says … no limit but remember you will have to pay extra shipping charges :<((
limit on size would hinder ones imagination :<))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> it's probably best to plan for something smaller rather than larger
> - Dave Polaschek


Of course. You all know what I do, so…..

It was just that I read above about a "dog House" and was thinking, hmmm, do these guys make BIG stuff?

"Interesting scraps of wood," ok, now that sounds fun. I just got some leopard wood in stock.


----------



## EarlS

Generally, quantity over quality is my approach and corn is usually involved to make it more memorable. Kenny was so impressed with his corn items he's still talking about it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> "Interesting scraps of wood," ok, now that sounds fun. I just got some leopard wood in stock.


Yeah, for those of us in the states, the postal service has their flat rate boxes, which ship anything that'll fit into the box (up to 60 pounds for the medium one, I think) for a fixed price. So frequently we'll fill the box with interesting offcuts and such. Or we'll set up a side swap of just wood, swapping equal volumes.


----------



## duckmilk

I've never used the postal service flat rate box for a swap. First; most swaps have been beer swaps and my items were too large. Some days I come home and there is no mail. The next day there will be 2 days of mail in the box. Second; I like UPS better, a little costlier maybe, but more reliable.

For received items, I live in the country, and my mailbox is 1/4 mile from the house, so usually I have to drive to town to the post office to get a package. UPS delivers right to my door.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I am already looking forward to this one. I have like 10,000 Christmas presents to make but all I can think about is the project I want to make for this swap. It is an idea I have been tossing about for over a year. I am fighting the urge to start on it.
> 
> Might even have to go all out and get some exotic wood for it.
> 
> - d_sinsley


Devon, you have a nice pattern for a Christmas gift if I remember.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I ve never used the postal service flat rate box for a swap. First; most swaps have been beer swaps and my items were too large. Some days I come home and there is no mail. The next day there will be 2 days of mail in the box. Second; I like UPS better, a little costlier maybe, but more reliable.
> 
> *For received items, I live in the country, and my mailbox is 1/4 mile from the house, so usually I have to drive to town to the post office to get a package. UPS delivers right to my door.*
> 
> - duckmilk


ours is far but they always brought me our packages right to the door different states I suppose :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

In MN all my mail came right to my front door, but I lived in "the big city."

Here in NM I've got a gang mailbox half a mile away, but anything too big for that gets delivered to my front door. And most of the flat rate boxes are too big.

UPS and I didn't get along much in the 90s, but that's when I was mail-ordering wine, and they would load the trucks in the evening, and then sit outside overnight. Had more than one order get ruined because it froze.

The delivery guys here are all pretty good except for Amazon Logistics, who don't even open the gate in the wall around our courtyard (it sticks a little), instead they just chuck the package toward the front door and drive off. Usually after dark when they do that too. UPS and FedEx both set the package on the bench I have next to the front door and ring the bell.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Our mail man is my Son's best friend. I never have any trouble with mail. )


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Our mail man is my Son s best friend. I never have any trouble with mail. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


where your from Jeff does not count I'm surprised he dont sit and have coffee and cookies with you all nice people live there LOL :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Our mail man is my Son s best friend. I never have any trouble with mail. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> where your from Jeff does not count I m surprised he dont sit and have coffee and cookies with you all nice people live there LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Actually, he does stop for banana bread or applesauce bread, his favorites, quite often!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Our mail man is my Son s best friend. I never have any trouble with mail. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> where your from Jeff does not count I m surprised he dont sit and have coffee and cookies with you all nice people live there LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Actually, he does stop for banana bread or applesauce bread, his favorites, quite often!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


now you did it you got me hungry for breads pumpkin yum yum yummy :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Once you have some of Jeff's wife's banana bread, you'll forget all about any nasty ole pumpkin bread Tony ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Once you have some of Jeff's wife's banana bread, you'll forget all about any nasty ole pumpkin bread Tony ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Now you done it Ken, *Tony*, wife saw Ken's post and said "if he wants some bread, applesauce, banana or pumpkin, she'll mail you some". *Ken*, you also. ))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Once you have some of Jeff's wife's banana bread, you'll forget all about any nasty ole pumpkin bread Tony ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Now you done it Ken, *Tony*, wife saw Ken s post and said "if he wants some bread, applesauce, banana or pumpkin, she ll mail you some". *Ken*, you also. ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


tell her just to rest but I do appreciate it a lot :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Stopped by Alpine Builders Supply this morning. Looks like I've found my new lumber yard. They've got some really pretty curly cherry at just under $10/BF, and sell S2S #1 knotty pine 1×12s for $2.10/BF, with clear stuff about double that. My bookshelves are probably going to be either that pine or ash, depending on my mood. Oak is just too danged hard to get around here. But they have a bunch of ash. Apparently they have a supplier who's getting trees hit by emerald ash borers.

Anyway, it was a good morning poking around and seeing what they have. I came home with a 7' x 6" x 4/4 piece of the curly cherry, because when it looked at me, I couldn't say no.


----------



## duckmilk

> Oak is just too danged hard to get around here. But they have a bunch of ash. Apparently they have a supplier who's getting trees hit by emerald ash borers.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


About all I can find here is red oak without ordering. I would love to find some ash. I've used it before and really like it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, they have some red oak, but it's pretty pricey for a weed.

I wish the guy at Minnesota Milling hadn't gone out of business. He had a bunch of ash slabs, and I would haul a load of them back here if I could still get them. But Alpine had a surprisingly large amount on hand. Enough that it's got me pondering ash bookcases. Or just stocking up to have a lifetime supply of chair and stool legs.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm just not a fan of ash for some reason. It's no particular thing about it I dislike. I guess there's just no particular thing about it I do like. It is readily available here. Cheap in lumber form and free in log form. Them emerald borers are taking a toll.


----------



## duckmilk

I made some hat racks out of it and, to me, it worked a lot like oak but didn't have that red oak look. I don't mind red oak, just wish I had more options besides poplar.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My go to woods seem to be oak, maple, walnut and cherry. Never tried ash yet. I use quite a bit of the over priced pine from big box also. If I can find some that is not cupped, warped, bent or cracked. Hard to do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I guess I'm spoiled. I bought and tried probably 20 kinds of wood from the shorts bin at my old lumber yard. When I would see something I hadn't tried before, I'd buy a board and see what's what.

The only wood I really had trouble with was hickory. Hand-planing that flat wasn't much fun. One of my favorites was some big birch I got my hands on, but I've enjoyed nearly everything. Heck, I even enjoy building shop furniture from poplar. It isn't the prettiest, but it's easy to work with hand tools.


----------



## Lazyman

> About all I can find here is red oak without ordering. I would love to find some ash. I ve used it before and really like it.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, Arizona ash is generally considered a trash ornamental tree and pretty commonly planted in yards around here because it grows pretty fast. After about 20 years the trees becomes a nuisance and you usually have to pretty severely prune them because they get huge long branches that risk falling on houses during ice and severe thunderstorms. I gathered some a couple of years ago from someone who was cutting one down and the wood is actually very similar to the standard commercially available ash species. I turned a sphere and a platter from it a few months ago and it was really nice to turn and had some beautiful grain.

There are some native Texas ash trees that grow around here but they are not very common. It is a beautiful tree too. The leaves can actually turn purple in the fall before becoming a bright yellow.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Making a tooth pick, Is a tooth pick made with exotic wood better then domestic wood


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Making a tooth pick, Is a tooth pick made with exotic wood better then domestic wood
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Yes. If you are going to sell it. You can double the price.


----------



## Lazyman

I like poison ivy for making toothpicks.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I like poison ivy for making toothpicks.
> 
> - Lazyman


some guys do turn poison ivy NUTS :<))


----------



## WallynSC

I need a source for cocobolo, used my last piece on a chisel handle. Internet is all over the place and I would like to turn a few more handles. I'd rather pay a little more for reliable dealer. 1 1/2 square by 12" or something close.

Wally


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think alot of jocks use *THIS PLACE* :<))


----------



## WallynSC

Thanks Tony


> i think alot of jocks use *THIS PLACE* :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'm spoiled, I stole a bunch at an estate sale a few years back.

Wally


----------



## mikeacg

Ishpeming? That's not too far to take a ride over there one of these days! Thanks for the info Tony!! I think my duck call buddy buys from them…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I THINK their prices do not seem too bad I'm sure Earl gets most his wood there maybe if we can get him to stop looking in the mirror at himself with that flower in his hair he will chime in :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've bought from Savage Woods before and they have cocobolo in stock - their prices weren't the best, but I've always been happy with the service. Plus, the piece I looked at online was the piece that showed up in the mail every time. Gotta like that.

They also have cocobolo in their clearance section if you're willing to work about problems.


----------



## EarlS

Tony - I've been out in the shop looking at myself in the mirror thank you very much. Spent all day making a dust bin for the bit DC pleated filter. One of these days I will be able to start making something other than shop stuff.

Bell Forest Products is where I generally get my exotic wood fix. They are very responsive and helpful. Prices are as good as any other sites.

I've also ordered from Hearne hardwoods. Again - good quality, and very helpful.


----------



## WallynSC

Thanks to all for info on cocobolo.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I get my exotic wood from Johnson's Workbench thanksgiving weekend they have 20% off store boards. I might have to make a trip to take advantage of the savings.


----------



## duckmilk

> Tony - I ve been out in the shop looking at myself in the mirror thank you very much.
> 
> - EarlS


And what you saw was - Studley - right???


----------



## Lazyman

Hopefully the mirror isn't on the ceiling.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Weekly participation post here!
Got some ideas for the swap, dont know which direction itll go yet. Tools, games, boxes… anything is possible I guess.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Hopefully the mirror isn't on the ceiling.
> 
> - Lazyman


It is. He was sleeping out there after trying keeblers suggestion.


----------



## RichBolduc

Tony beat me to it.. I get a bunch of stuff from Bell. I'm also a member of The Wood Whisperer's Guild, so I get 10% off.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

After all of this talk about my shop, I really should get things in order so I can take some pictures and post them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You really should. But maybe wait until you're snowed in on Wednesday. Isn't that when the big storm is supposed to hit?


----------



## HokieKen

I usually watch Ebay for good deals on Cocobolo stock. I also buy at West Penn Hardwoods when I make an annual or semiannual trip down there in person. They're great people to deal with and always have excellent material. But my favorite thing is their B-grade bins where they throw all the pieces that didn't meet their requirements for A-grade and sell it by the pound. Unfortunately, you have to go in person to take advantage of that….

If anyone is looking for some exceptional and unique stock for turning or small projects, fellow LJ AZWoody has some unusually solid Desert Ironwood in big turning blanks 2×2x12 right now. He's working on getting his new shop up and running and busting hump on his bandmill. He's happy to get you what you want and happy to ship  His website is in process so you won't find much on there yet. Sonora Woodworks. But his business card below has his phone number and e-mail. Also check out his instagram for some pictures of the turning blanks and slabs he's working on now  Make sure you tell him you're a LumberJock too if you do order. He likes us for some strange reason…

Just to make it clear, I'm not benefiting from Charles' sales and have no interest in his success other than his success. I've bought wood from him in the past (and again last week ) and think he's just a guy who really loves his local woods and he's gone way out on a limb and left the family business to try to make a go of it running a shop and mill. So if you need some Ironwood (and you do whether you know it or not) or Mesquite, Acacia, Eucalyptus, Citrus, Cottonwood and… I'm not sure what all else he has out there… please give him a look. He's good people 

Tell him I sent you. He'll add on a $5 fee for listening to me.

Edit: Forgot the business card…


----------



## EarlS

Dave - it sounds like Tuesday will be 50 mph wind with the worst of the snow/rain mess on Wednesday. I'm off work all week so the weather won't be much of an issue.

Ken - thanks for the heads up on Sonora Woodworks. Dave K sent me some citrus and mesquite a while back and I really liked both of them. I was looking for a place to get more.

I think today might just be the day I can start doing actual woodworking and not just shop set up. There is 150 bf of maple waiting for me to make into drawer boxes.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I agree that Charles is good to work with. I bought from him, but with the move… He also had salt cedar, which had interesting ray-flecking, similar to quartersawn sycamore. But it can be hard on tools, as it's full of salt. One of these days I'll get through the citrus and eucalyptus I bought from him.

Earl, I'm just hoping for a picture with snowdrifts up to your shop windows. ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

Well I was thinking some exotic wood for this project. But then I bought some nice aromatic cedar for a Christmas gift for my son-in-law and will likely have enough left over for my surprise.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i never heard of salt cedar :<))


----------



## duckmilk

Salt cedar is a bane in NM. It grows along the lower rivers, chokes out other plants and sucks up large amounts of water, which is prized in NM. Don't know if it is still happening, but years back there was a move to try and eliminate it as it is not native. I've seen lots of it but never worked with it.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave P, you can probably go down to the lower Pecos River around Carlsbad and cut all of it you want. You'll have to find out who to contact first cause I don't know off hand. While you're there, go visit Carlsbad Caverns State Park. I haven't been there since I was little but it was cool.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm not sure if I want a bunch of it, Duck. It's interesting to work with, and I got a cool-looking piece from Charles, but it dulled my tools pretty quickly, too. And I think the eradication program is still on, since it not only sucks up water, it sucks up and concentrates salt, so no other plants can grow nearby.


----------



## d_sinsley

If someone wants to send me a salt cedar turning blank I wouldn't hate you.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - no snow here yet. Instead, I spent the day dealing with a crack in the basement wall and soggy carpet.



















The pad is so full of water it reminds me of a saturated diaper. I'm guessing we will have to rip all of the carpet out and replace the pad. Sadly, I pointed this out to the general contractor this summer when they were still building the house and he ignored me. By the looks of it, the crack has been leaking all this time. Fortunately, it is under warranty so he pays for all of the costs. We still get to deal with the hassle and the mess.


----------



## Lazyman

That sucks Earl.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, THAT SUCKS!!! But hopefully the warranty holds and you don't have any costs.


----------



## d_sinsley

Ugh I understand that problem. Had the same thing happen. No fun


----------



## Woodmaster1

I had a basement that flooded a few times so I finally tiled the floor. I no longer have to worry about wet carpet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, Earl. That's a pain.



> If someone wants to send me a salt cedar turning blank I wouldn t hate you.


Devon, I'd offer to send you some if I could find it, but it's still packed in one of the flat rate boxes of wood I moved. Contact Charles though, and he'll be glad to sell you some. It darkened up quite a bit when stabilized but it's not anything stunning for looks. Just something a little different than you normally see.


----------



## d_sinsley

> Devon, I'd offer to send you some if I could find it, but it's still packed in one of the flat rate boxes of wood I moved. Contact Charles though, and he'll be glad to sell you some. It darkened up quite a bit when stabilized but it's not anything stunning for looks. Just something a little different than you normally see.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I am sure like most guys on here, especially the turners, I find it fun to work with different woods. Even if they don't turn out to be anything. Its just fun to see and experiment with them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Agreed, Devon. That was why I loved the shorts bin at my old lumber yard. Apparently that's kind of a rare thing, but it was great to be able to try working with small pieces of different woods without spending too much money.

I've swapped odds and ends with other LJs in the past, and once I get my shop up and running, I'll be happy to do that again. Flat rate box for flat rate box seems to work pretty well. Pack it as full as you can with interesting stuff and everyone wins.


----------



## d_sinsley

> Flat rate box for flat rate box seems to work pretty well. Pack it as full as you can with interesting stuff and everyone wins.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i like that idea a lot. We all end up with interesting stuff and I am a sharing kind of guy


----------



## GR8HUNTER

damn Earl i hope that is under warranty .. and also gets fixed the right way .. i mean you cant go thur this everytime it rains :<((

and when we swap flat rate wood boxes there is no stupid forum to check in on :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

FYI, here's what I ordered from Charles at Sonora Woodworks last week. It came yesterday 

Cottonwood and Red Gum Eucalyptus (which has some mind-blowing figure):









Some Ironwood and **************************************** pen blanks:









A hunk of Palo Verde:









And, best for last… Two AWESOME sticks of Ironwood on top of a big ole' stick of some sweet Mesquite:









Nanny-nanny-boo-boo! ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> FYI, here s what I ordered from Charles at Sonora Woodworks last week. It came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny-nanny-boo-boo! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


very kewl a 2 handle mallet :<))


----------



## d_sinsley

Some nice looking stuff


----------



## EarlS

You suck Kenny - I just wanted to be the first one to tell you that, today.

I just realized I have to make 28 drawers (8×24x18) which means dovetails on both ends of 112 boards, after 112 finishing glue-ups to get 8" boards. Now that I have the boards rough cut, joined on one side, and planed to 3/4" thickness, there are stacks and stacks of boards waiting for the gluing process.

The newly installed, refurbished, renovated, and remodeled dust collector is working like a champ. I took some anemometer readings before I started, 4050 ft/min at the inlet of the 4" hose that runs to the joiner.


----------



## HokieKen

> You suck Kenny - I just wanted to be the first one to tell you that, today.
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


It's 4:00 Earl. And you think you're the first person to tell me I suck today? I'm flattered.


----------



## HokieKen

28 drawers get something other than dovetails in my shop Earl. 4 or 5 drawers, sure I'll go the extra mile to make the (normally hidden) joinery look nice. 28 though, I'm ganging them suckers up and cutting some box joints with the dado blade. Box joints give you more than ample glue surface for a drawer and I'd be willing to bet that the wife wouldn't care a bit. Probably wouldn't even notice ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ken, eucalyptus is about the most awesomest wood ever, but I am guessing you already know that. Finishes like glass with relative ease, though the sapwood loves to drink!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks like youve got all heart there.


----------



## 489tad

Earl, that is no fun, but you can fix it. I did. Saw it done on this old house. Bought the kit, worked great. If you want the info let me know.


----------



## HokieKen

Brian, Eucalyptus is a treat for me when I get it. It's not native to my region. Luckily I have some guys out in the desert I can get a chunk from here and there. It is definitely a beautiful wood. It can be a little but of a pain to work with though. Especially when it's got grain like this piece


----------



## mikeacg

28 drawers? I could justify buying that miter fold dado set plus!!!! (and then I would suck!)


----------



## bndawgs

I forgot how much fun the lathe is. Took a small cherry branch and made this.


----------



## Lazyman

That turned out nice Steve.


----------



## HokieKen

That's cool Steve. I still have never turned any kind of lidded box. I need to do that.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny i need a 30oz lidded thermos that wont leak and will withstand being in a semi all the time for my coffee. Now you have a purpose to turn something lidded


----------



## HokieKen

Sure Keebler. You'll have to test it yourself though ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Not a problem wouldn't be the first mug of coffee ive had to cean off the floor


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a very kewl looking vessel Steve you need to do a project page for it :<))))


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks guys. It was a nice distraction from a doomed glue up I tried. Lol

Will definitely get back to the lathe soon. But first, son wants a chess board. So of course I need to build one. What's the general consensus on size of the squares? 1.5" and 2" seem to be the most popular.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

our caped Kenny would be the guy to ask if checkers are same size as chess he made a beutiful board for his Grandfather :<))


----------



## HokieKen

The regulation size for US chess boards is 2-2.5" squares Steve. When I made one for Father's Day, I went with 2-1/4" which gives an 18" overall size. Of course, I doubt it will be used in any tournaments so you can go with whatever floats your boat ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Steve - nice looking lidded cylinder (a.k.a. Thermos). Are you turning the chess pieces?

I had an epiphany today. You have to open the dust collector blast gate on the line from the garbage can collector that is connected to the planer outlet fan if you don't want to blow sawdust all over the shop. A side revelation: the little blower on the Dewalt 735 planer is strong enough to lift the lid off of the garbage can collector even with bungee cords and 25 lbs of wood piled on top of the lid if you don't open the line to the dust collector.

Furthermore, the DW735 fan can't handle curled up chips if the planer blade is set too deep. One of the boards was a bit thicker than the rest of the stack which resulted in material coming off the blades wasn't small chips, but rather wide curls that promptly plugged up the narrow inlet to the fan.

The concrete contractor will be here Friday to inject something into the crack in the wall to seal it. We have to wait until mid December to get the carpet put back. Meanwhile I have to move all of the furniture out of the room so we can peel the carpet back to make sure it dries. That can wait until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## duckmilk

DW735 blows ;-P

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

I'm going to cook a prime rib ))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> DW735 blows ;-P
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> *I m going to cook a prime rib ))*
> 
> - duckmilk


i'm going to ducks house for supper :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

My sweetie's flying home tomorrow, with a transfer in Denver. And we're supposed to get a couple-three inches of snow here (which is enough to completely paralyze the city from what my neighbors say). And I found out today that Santa Fe has six snowplows. The road to get near the airport is a top priority, but the road to actually get to the airport is the lowest priority for plowing. My guess is, that's a holdover from the years when SAF didn't have regularly scheduled flights in and out.

Awfully glad I've got a 4wd truck and a familiarity with driving in the snow. Got the feeling I'll be needing that tomorrow. Oh well. At least I remembered to buy some Wild Turkey.

Happy Thanksgiving, gents!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - enjoy watching all of the people on the roads that don't know how to drive in snow. When we lived in OR it snowed about once a year and paralyzed the entire area.

I'm smoking a turkey on the Big Green Egg tomorrow. My super wonderful wife made an apple pie, pecan pie, and a pumpkin pie. Anyone is welcome to stop by. I might even warm up some creamed corn in Kenny's honor.

Happy Thanksgiving to All!!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Dave - enjoy watching all of the people on the roads that don t know how to drive in snow. When we lived in OR it snowed about once a year and paralyzed the entire area.
> 
> *I m smoking a turkey on the Big Green Egg tomorrow. My super wonderful wife made an apple pie, pecan pie, and a pumpkin pie*. Anyone is welcome to stop by. I might even warm up some creamed corn in Kenny s honor.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to All!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


forget ducksmilk i'm going to Earls I got an invite :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmm. Creamed corn. It's like corn. But gross.

Happy Turkey Day fellas! I got out of Turkey duty this year. Mission BBQ is selling smoked birds to benefit vets and we love their food, smoked turkey and vets . And I just didn't want to fool with it this year. So yay! It's a thanksgiving miracle Charlie Brown!


----------



## HokieKen

Prime rib does sound better though Duck…


----------



## bndawgs

Pecan pie sounds delicious.

Earl, I would love to turn the pieces, but I can only imagine how long that would take me. I need to figure out the wood combo now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Talk about an upset Wife! Yesterday she decided to get a jump on the holiday cooking. She put two pumpkin pies in the oven, they were in there for about 10 minuets when the wind knocked out the power. She called the power company, "will be out until about 5:30". It was. :-((


----------



## EarlS

Jeff -you could try to bake the pumpkin pies on the grill.

Somehow I got stuck with Christmas this year so we will be having prime rib and Yorkshire pudding for 10 on Christmas Day.

I'll fire up the grill about 10, get the temperature stable at 325, then the turkey goes on at 11 and we should be eating around 2:30.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl im gonna have to get a load up that way for Christmas and crash the party


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - enjoy watching all of the people on the roads that don't know how to drive in snow. When we lived in OR it snowed about once a year and paralyzed the entire area.


Looked out my front door this morning.










That drift is about 18 inches deep. My guess is we got 4-6 inches, but I'm gonna need to put on pants to find out. I'm expecting chaos, but my sweetie is on her way already, so I'll plan to get to the airport. Gonna throw a shovel in the back of the truck, though…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY THANKGIVING ALL :<)))*


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gettin' ready Earl!


----------



## Lazyman

At least that snow looks dry Dave. In DFW, we would have gotten rain first, then the temperature would have dropped so then sleet, roads and bridge freeze and then snow on top. And then all the old yankees who drove in snow 30 years go, so they "know" how to drive on snow, would hit the road and chaos would ensue.

EDIT: I forgot to add that because it is dry, I'll bet the wind blew most of the snow off the roads so they won't be too bad.


----------



## HokieKen

Come and get it Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

And Dave, the "old yankees" Nathan referred to? That's you now ;-))


----------



## Lazyman

Need an excuse to get out into the shop today?

"I *am *helping with the cooking"


----------



## Lazyman

Only if Dave comes to Texas and stays for a while. Not likely.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Dave - enjoy watching all of the people on the roads that don't know how to drive in snow. When we lived in OR it snowed about once a year and paralyzed the entire area.
> 
> Looked out my front door this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That drift is about 18 inches deep. My guess is we got 4-6 inches, but I'm gonna need to put on pants to find out. I'm expecting chaos, but my sweetie is on her way already, so I'll plan to get to the airport. Gonna throw a shovel in the back of the truck, though…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So much for moving south. We closed on our house 12/10/18 and there was 3-4" of heavy wet snow on the ground, luckily the seller left some stuff behind and among other things there was a snow shovel in the garbage full of yard tools. I gave away one snow blower before escaping ohio and I've ripped apart the one I kept to power a go-kart for the kids. I really wanted a two stroke powered kart for them as they just sound way cooler.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I'm gettin' ready Earl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, is that the set you got from the knife swap?


----------



## HokieKen

That was from the BBQ swap last summer Jeff )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Yeti, I feel your pain. I was going to throw away all the shovels, but my sweetie kept two. I just finished clearing the drift from in front of the garage, so at least I won't get stuck before I leave the yard.

It's still snowing, though. Nathan, the drift was like any drift, and packed pretty good. But the ground was cold enough that there wasn't a layer of slush at the bottom, so that's something.

And yeah, the highway (US 285) that I can see from here is clear, but I think a plow came through once this morning. I'm going to walk up our driveway and make sure there's no surprise drift there once my cap dries out. But I haven't seen a car go past on the street yet this morning. Oh well, my sweetie's flight doesn't drive until 2:30, if it's on time.

Found out there's six snowplows that the city of Santa Fe owns. Hell, the township I grew up in in Minnesota didn't have any, but they'd get every road grader they had out to pick up whatever the farmers hadn't plowed themselves. I suspect that won't happen around here for some reason.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Come and get it Dave!


I'm tempted, Kenny. But there's a metric assload of snow between here and there. And a whole bunch of ex-damn-yankees (or is that damn-ex-yankees?) who don't know how to drive in snow along the way.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Found out there's six snowplows that the city of Santa Fe owns. Hell, the township I grew up in in Minnesota didn't have any, but they'd get every road grader they had out to pick up whatever the farmers hadn't plowed themselves. I suspect that won't happen around here for some reason.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I was in high school in February 95' when we had a pretty bad snow storm leaving a dusting in some areas and nearly 4' drifts in others. Our development was new at the time with only 1/4 of the lots built on and the intersection in front of the house had just the right characteristics to allow a 2' drift ~70' long covering the width of the road. With much building there was plenty of equipment around so the foreman for all building had one of the guys head out in a 6 wheel drive road trader that got stuck in the middle of the drift block what little traffic there was completely, only the loaded down 4×4 work trucks could make it through with a good head of steam headed in. It just wasn't heavy enough to make it through, nearly 3 hours later a city plow truck with a full load of salt was barely able to pull him free.

Though dad had just been transferred up there i 93' I knew then it wasn't for me, even though it took me 20+ years to fully escape, it was one of the best decisions of my life!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - HokieKen


whats that yellow devil seed on your plate :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - HokieKen
> 
> whats that yellow devil seed on your plate :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Ken, have you gone to the dark side? *Corn, I see corn!*


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, I think I got my lathe fix for at least a few days. Spalted cherry. Shame the checks are so bad.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Alright, I think I got my lathe fix for at least a few days. Spalted cherry. Shame the checks are so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Turned cherry is so pretty!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

put some turquoise epoxy in them cracks and you made art work Steve :<))


----------



## GrantA

Y'all have been chatty, earl how'd the green egg turkey go? I got up early and got the stock pot going about 5:30 with the giblets for gravy









The bird went onto the egg about 8:30 








And was done at 11, brining makes em cook faster (this was a small 12lb bird) 








And I made pecan pies 









Thinking I'll have a beer and a nap now- hope you all have had a great day!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I ate some of the demon boogers today. My wife wants to drag me shopping tomorrow so I'm trying to get sick.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny go outside and disconnect some sensors on the vehicles ao they dont start. Cant go shopping then.


----------



## duckmilk

It is resting, by the time I uploaded this picture the internal temp is now 131. Great because there are only 2 of us so we can eat the outside slices tonight and the inside will still be rare enough to heat up tomorrow and not be over done. Getting ready to slice now.

Put it on the charcoal grill for about 40 min before putting in the oven.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It is resting, by the time I uploaded this picture the internal temp is now 131. Great because there are only 2 of us so we can eat the outside slices tonight and the inside will still be rare enough to heat up tomorrow and not be over done. Getting ready to slice now.
> 
> Put it on the charcoal grill for about 40 min before putting in the oven.
> 
> - duckmilk


please show it sliced duckmilk :<))


----------



## EarlS

Duck that looks really tasty….. I'll bet it all would be gone before I could get down there.

Keebler - we are less than a mile off I-80 just after you come across the river from IL into the land of corn. Stop by if you are ever in the neighborhood.

Kenny - good to see the knife was sharp and the fork was forky… You ate that whole turkey and some corn - yep you are working on a long winter's nap for sure. Leave room for pie.

Dave - LMAO - you have snow and it was 45 deg here today. Of course the freezer where you moved from is supposed to get 12-20" over the next few days.

Grant - Big Green Egg worked its magic. Nice smoky flavor, crisp skin and juicy turkey. The internal temperature hit 170 right on schedule so everything was ready when it was supposed to be. We just had some pie so it will be time for second dinner (leftovers or maybe a turkey sandwich).

One of my neighbors is an over achiever that is building a wooden boat (yep I'm jealous). He was driving by and stopped to say hi. We were talking shop and his wife banned him from the shop for the day. Can you imagine??? I told him I had my chores done so I was allowed to work until the turkey was cooked. 2 hours of shop time and I didn't have to peel any spuds.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - LMAO - you have snow and it was 45 deg here today. Of course the freezer where you moved from is supposed to get 12-20" over the next few days.


Yeah, and we're supposed to get a half inch of rain starting before sunup tomorrow. Crazy weather this week. But my sweetie made it home between storms, so all is well.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Dave - enjoy watching all of the people on the roads that don't know how to drive in snow. When we lived in OR it snowed about once a year and paralyzed the entire area.
> 
> Looked out my front door this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That drift is about 18 inches deep. My guess is we got 4-6 inches, but I'm gonna need to put on pants to find out. I'm expecting chaos, but my sweetie is on her way already, so I'll plan to get to the airport. Gonna throw a shovel in the back of the truck, though…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


For some reason I thought you were moving to warmer climes.


----------



## mikeacg

I was kind of looking forward to sending Dave boxes of snow in January as a reminder but now I guess that idea is shot to heck! I have lots to spare if anybody would like some!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry to disappoint, Mike and Bill. At least today we're mostly getting rain. :-/


----------



## duckmilk

> It is resting, by the time I uploaded this picture the internal temp is now 131. Great because there are only 2 of us so we can eat the outside slices tonight and the inside will still be rare enough to heat up tomorrow and not be over done. Getting ready to slice now.
> 
> Put it on the charcoal grill for about 40 min before putting in the oven.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> please show it sliced duckmilk :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Too late Tony, I didn't take any pictures after that )


----------



## HokieKen

We had leftovers today. Smoked turkey and sourdough rolls makes a damn fine sammich


----------



## EarlS

I'm going to have to install a treadmill in the shop or maybe get a treadle table saw or lathe.










Ate way too much turkey. Did anyone else have apple pie ala mode for breakfast?


----------



## HokieKen

Hell no. I had fresh apple cake for breakfast Earl. That stuff is slap-yo-mama good.


----------



## Keebler1

All of yall suck only had 1 piece of pumpkin pue yesterday at cracker barrel. Got home today and my wife didnt bother bringing any pie home from my parents


----------



## mikeacg

I was home alone as Mama went to my sister's for Thanksgiving! No turkey, no pie, no nothing…
And I do all the cooking in this house so I guess that would be my own fault!!!
I've had a productive week though so I'm not complaining…


----------



## DavePolaschek

We had hamburger, green bean, rice, and cream of mushroom soup hotdish for Thanksgiving dinner and leftovers today, I was the cook, but with my sweetie traveling and all the snow yesterday, I wanted comfort food I could leave in the oven on low while I went to pick her up from the airport.

Done snowing here, but the condensate line from our heater froze up again, so we've got that backing up into the heater closet. Just mopped it up and left a 100W incandescent light bulb on in there tonight to hopefully thaw the line. At least it stopped snowing.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - "hotdish" - you are showing your MN roots.


----------



## RichBolduc

Friend that for me in to smokers wants a cutting board. His daughter is also my wife's God daughter. He said as big as I could make will do.

End dimensions should be about 18"x24"x1.75"

Walnut, cherry, padauk and hickory. Probably 3 hours in to it so far with all the sanding I've done.










Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Nice


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, it's a casserole in civilized parts of the country ;-)

Rich, that looks great man! And 1.75" thick? He's gonna get a workout carrying that thing!

Earl - the carving set was perfect. Knife was nice and sharp and the handles repelled any grease I may have inadvertently got on them. My mom, grandpa and in-laws were all here and every one of them remarked on what a nice set it was. My grandpa asked if it was the set I inherited when my grandmother passed. I said "no, I wanted to try a new set this year that a buddy made." He said "I didn't think so. Your great-granddad was too cheap to have bought anything that nice". )


----------



## RichBolduc

So far i'm pretty happy for my first cutting board… The thing does way a ton right now as it's still about 30" x 18".. Feeding it through my 1632 drum sander was a blast let me tell you….

Rich



> Rich, that looks great man! And 1.75" thick? He's gonna get a workout carrying that thing!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, it's a casserole in civilized parts of the country ;-)


Naw, you're confused again, Kenny. A casserole is the dish you bake a hotdish in. Silly boy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

where i live it is called casserole or covered dish… Amish country :<))

BEAUTIFUL BOARD Rich you need to do a project post on it :<))


----------



## RichBolduc

I didn't really take pics… Went to the shop to just cut stuff down.. then was like screw it.. I'll glue it up overnight too… I do have cuts of the boards, rough layout, and glue up though… so maybe

Rich


> BEAUTIFUL BOARD Rich you need to do a project post on it :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## jeffswildwood

If interested, the business card holder talked about during the mallet swap is finished. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/412324


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nicest buisness card holder i ever seen in my life :<))))


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Jeff


----------



## HokieKen

It's that day of the year. Thanks to Rich, at least my All-Day-IPA is cold and my hands ain't


----------



## Keebler1

Its warmer here Kenny feel free to bring some decorations and lights down to my house and set em up. Ill even make the wife feed you


----------



## d_sinsley

So I have got another present almost done. Another wax melter/heater scent smelly thing. I etched panels if glass then used a koi stencil I made using my cricut and cut in vinyl. I painted the koi on the etched side to give it some adhesion. I used alcohol ink to form the painting. Installed a candelabra base and bulb. I took the pictures before staining and clear coating. That's all that's left. All four sides are painted different.










Sorry its sideways. Dang phones


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sorry its sideways. Dang phones
> 
> - d_sinsley


what happens if you turn phone and take picture ?


----------



## d_sinsley

I don't know they show up fine on my phone. Also show up fine when I upload them to my computer. It only happens when I try posting them from my phone


----------



## HokieKen

I'm real proud of my wife for this score last year.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

christmas story RALPHE :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Devon, that is nice! I really like the graphic.


----------



## duckmilk

> It's that day of the year. Thanks to Rich, at least my All-Day-IPA is cold and my hands ain't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That is really cool, seriously!



> I used alcohol to take the pictures before staining and clear coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its sideways. Dang alcohol
> 
> - d_sinsley


----------



## d_sinsley

That could have something to do with it.


----------



## EarlS

> It's that day of the year. Thanks to Rich, at least my All-Day-IPA is cold and my hands ain't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like you need some Viagra.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Looks like you need some Viagra.
> 
> - EarlS


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))*


----------



## HokieKen

Can I borrow yours Earl? ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Are you sure you want that, Kenny? Iowa Viagra:


----------



## HokieKen

It was funny, before I read Earl's comment, I looked out my second floor window this morning and thought "it's like the aftermath of a frat party on graduation night in some weird fantasy land." I think I'll start saving beer bottles and litter them across the lawn one morning and see if my wife thinks it's as funny as I do.


----------



## HokieKen

And no Dave. I definitely don't want that IA Viagra


----------



## EarlS

> Are you sure you want that, Kenny? Iowa Viagra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I guess Kenny must have used all of the Iowa Viagra I sent him with his BBQ swap item.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm guessing he's saving it Earl for the day he needs a little help. He'll come around - with age comes wisdom!


----------



## GrantA

> I think I'll start saving beer bottles and litter them across the lawn one morning and see if my wife thinks it's as funny as I do.
> 
> - HokieKen


You should've started that months ago, you can only handle 2 or 3 a night and that'll look pretty pathetic… I'll mail you some empties don't worry
Maybe we can all mail Kenny a medium frb of empties for the cause!

In other news… I spotted Earl at a basketball game!


----------



## EarlS

You saw right thru my incognito look. A guy can't go anywhere without being spotted for Fashion TV.

I just want to know how many trips he had to make to the bathroom.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Man like that is probably wearing a bleacher buddy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks like a really good idea for someone who doesn't know how to plan!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Checkin' in so I don't fall off the list!
Hope everyone's doing well.
I cleaned out the garage Sunday, needs one more afternoon of TLC before it's ready for use, then I hope to start on a project around Christmas time! I'll be done with school (for the next 10 years at least) and have a much easier time making it out there to work.

I foolishly decided to build a table-top foosball table for the kids. I know, I could buy one for $60 and save all the labor and cost of buying parts… but I already said I'd make it so I'm going to have to buckle down and get on it when I get some time off!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice John share pics once its done


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks for the reminder John! I'm here Tony!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Gettin' some Christmas gifts done


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe a little Christmas gift for myself too…


----------



## bndawgs

Nice. I have 2 grind kits waiting for wood as well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Checkin in so I don t fall off the list!
> Hope everyone s doing well.
> I cleaned out the garage Sunday, needs one more afternoon of TLC before it s ready for use, then I hope to start on a project around Christmas time! I ll be done with school (for the next 10 years at least) and have a much easier time making it out there to work.
> 
> I foolishly decided to build a table-top foosball table for the kids. I know, I could buy one for $60 and save all the labor and cost of buying parts… but I already said I d make it so I m going to have to buckle down and get on it when I get some time off!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


make 2 then you can use it for a surprise in this swap :<))



> Thanks for the reminder John! I m here Tony!!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


I am not worried about you mike your hooked LOL :<)))



> Gettin' some Christmas gifts done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


very kewl looking S and P grinders Kenny :<))


----------



## WoodenDreams

Earl, I would seriously think about installing a sump pump hole and sump pump in the floor at the area of the crack. To prevent future water damage. If the last picture shows the actual repair, that won't hold up…. it'll leak there again.

We had water coming in our basement at the bathtub piping area, the only way we could solve it was putting in a sump pump hole and sump pump. I did cut a foot long trench in the floor to direct the water to the sump pump hole. good luck on the patch repair.


----------



## EarlS

No repairs yet on the crack. I did find what appears to be a second, smaller one. Apparently there is an epoxy that is injected into the crack that expands and makes a watertight seal. The contractor dug a hole on the outside of the wall and things are relatively dry, though the tiling looks like it was poorly installed. I'm going to request that they run a line off the tiling, down the steep hill in the backyard so that section can drain out since the sump pump is on the other side of the house.

Kenny - Now I know what you got me for Christmas.


----------



## d_sinsley

I'm checking in also. Still here. Preparing for a three year audit at work so kinda busy but thats a good thing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*TEASER :<))*


----------



## Keebler1

Tony quit making us all look bad i dont even have wood for my project yet


----------



## HokieKen

> ... i dont even have wood …
> 
> - Keebler1


Talk to Earl. He has some yellow viagra.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> *TEASER :<))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


QS sycamore?


----------



## HokieKen

That's just Tony's boxers John.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Me checking in too. I do have the woods for my project)

My update teaser: Mongoy will be one.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *TEASER :<))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> QS sycamore?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


yes sir :<))



> That's just Tony's boxers John.
> 
> - HokieKen


nope dont wear boxers :<)) umm wonder if thats TMI


----------



## JohnMcClure

It is.


----------



## duckmilk

I was guessing the undeerside of a rug.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That's just Tony's boxers John.


With that pattern, I was thinking bikini briefs.


----------



## d_sinsley

> That's just Tony's boxers John.
> 
> With that pattern, I was thinking bikini briefs.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Leapord bikini briefs


----------



## HokieKen

Tony is a tiger, not a lepard.


----------



## EarlS

For anyone that wants to see how QS Sycamore looks in a finished project:

Neil (PoohBaah) made a walnut lined box out of QS Sycamore for the Box Swap and also a bluetooth speaker for the Surprise Swap. Being the lucky recipient of the box, I can tell you that QS Sycamore looks even better in person.

Good Teaser Tony!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony is a tiger, not a lepard.
> 
> - HokieKen












John know I'm a tiger also :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I might've figured out my surprise for the swap last night. Anyone remember Ren & Stimpy? It's better than bad, it's good!


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, are those grinders the wood river kits?


----------



## HokieKen

I got my grinders from PSI Steve. Looking at the WR ones though, they appear to be the exact same ones.


----------



## bndawgs

Gotcha. Curious how you turned them? Did you drill the hole, then make the jam chucks? Or just turn between centers?


----------



## EarlS

> I got my grinders from PSI Steve. Looking at the WR ones though, they appear to be the exact same ones.
> 
> - HokieKen


And here I thought you made the metal portions from scratch as well…... sooooo disappointed. ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

The kits are way too cheap for me to spend time doing that Earl ;-)

Steve, I used my pen mandrel and turned some bushings out of steel to use on it. You could easily make bushings from wood too. I doubt you'd get them done between centers. The walls get really thin and there are no metal tubes on these.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, that's a good idea with those bushings. I could use a pair of steel bushings. Hint hint


----------



## HokieKen

> Hmmm, that s a good idea with those bushings. I could use a pair of steel bushings. Hint hint
> 
> - Steve


No problem. PM me your address. You have a standard pen mandrel?


----------



## Lazyman

I am relieved Kenny. I was about to call homeland security. I thought you were making really fancy deadman switches for suicide bombers.


----------



## duckmilk

WOO HOOO!!! I'm in my 60's and just paid off my vet school student loan ))


----------



## EarlS

Way to go Duck. Sounds like you are going to have a bit of extra folding money to splurge on some woodworking tools or some smithing equipment?

I finally got around to posting pictures of the new shop and a project on the joys of building a dust collector


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> WOO HOOO!!! I m in my 60 s and just paid off my vet school student loan ))
> 
> - duckmilk


gratz duckmilk vet :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Don't get too excited fellas. Duck paid off his student loans. He won't pay off his college beer money loans until 2055 though.


----------



## duckmilk

> Don't get too excited fellas. Duck paid off his student loans. He won't pay off his college beer money loans until 2055 though.
> 
> - HokieKen


Shhh! That's the plan, I'll probably be dead by then.


----------



## EarlS

> Don't get too excited fellas. Duck paid off his student loans. He won't pay off his college beer money loans until 2055 though.
> 
> - HokieKen


Duck's dilemma is one of the reasons why you drink cheap beer in college. Obviously, cheap beer means you get more for the same price. But the less obvious reason is so you have something to look forward to when you finally graduate - good beer. I'm guessing no one told him so he started out with the good beer in college.


----------



## mikeacg

Got me there Earl! When I went to college you could buy 2 cases of Hauensteins Beer (a MN product though I would hesitate to use the word 'beer') and we used to drink a bunch of it before we walked downtown to the bars. The 'college-friendly' bars were charging $0.35 for a plastic cup (7 oz.?). One cold night we stopped on our way back to the dorms in a warm, friendly, *********************************** bar called Vern & Ellen's to warm up. You got a 10 oz. glass (Yup! Real Glass) and it was only a quarter! We started stopping there more often after that… A bunch of us went back a couple years after college for a wedding and they were all glad to see us (though they did cut Jim's tie in half so he had to wear his jacket for the wedding)!


----------



## DavePolaschek

We drank many a case of Hauenstein along with Huber Bock, and Rheinlander. At the time (the 80s), Hauenstein was a LaCrosse, WI beer. All had the distinction of being priced such that four cases of empties, plus one more for the deposit, would get you a case of fulls. At $1.20 deposit per case… carry the one… yep, it was damned cheap.

But then the North End Depot in St. Paul had a volleyball league every Sunday night, along with quarter taps (10 oz plastic cups, you usually got at least 8 oz of beer) during those years, too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i think ours was what ever we could get our hands on :<)) 
BUT i do remember Piels and schlitz in cans yukky :<(((


----------



## duckmilk

Same here Tony, but it was whatever we could afford, like this.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine was the good stuff. Stroah's, Milwaukee's beast (best), Goebels, if you drank a bunch it became "gophers". I even bought some "beer" once. That's right generic beer. In a white can and that's all that was on the label. Awful! Most of it sat in the fridge for a long time.


----------



## bndawgs

Beast light for me. Until I got a summer job, then it was bud Light


----------



## d_sinsley

Funny you all talking about your youth and the beer you drank. For me it was keystone light. You know you are desperate when you drink beer that isn't even good enough to be called Coors light. Which is nothing more than Colorado elk piss in a can.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, I remember riding home one time and passing a guy on the highway drinking keystone light. We were both going about 85 mph and he reached out the window and passed us 2 beers to drink. Lol

This was on I-81 a little north of where Kenny lives.


----------



## d_sinsley

Well that was nice of him steve. Reminds me of a story of my stupid years. I was drinking beer and heading down the highway through the Coeur d' Alene Indian reservation. I got pulled over by a res cop. He just wanted to let me know that in about a mile when I left the reservation there was an Idaho state policeman on the side of the rode. He didn't want me to get busted for drinking and driving. I threw the beer in the bed of the truck and sure enough passed the stater. HOW did I survive my youth?


----------



## mikeacg

I figured you would remember Dave! Can't believe they still make it! I graduated in '75 (Not sure when Heileman's bought out the brewery but glad to see it is back in New Ulm!)...
As college kids (UW-Stout), we did tour the breweries of Walters Beer in Eau Claire (now defunct) and Leinenkugel's in Chippewa Falls…


----------



## bndawgs

Using my beerswap item. It's almost time for a refill.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I really liked Leinie's until they sold out to Miller. Helped their distribution, and it took a few years, but the quality wasn't helped by being bought by the big boys. But toured that brewery a couple times.

Have a weak spot for the New Ulm beers, too. Schell's in particular, but never toured that brewery. Been to the world's biggest six pack down in LaCrosse more than once, too. Old Style and Special Export were the "high class" beers for just after a student loan came in.

Stroh's (aka backwards shorts) was a favorite of a bunch of friends. Had yellow and black generic beer once, too. But in MN it was 3.2. Oh well. After the first 12 or so, the taste didn't matter all that much.


----------



## MSquared

Reminds me of the time way back in my teens ….. I remember this distinctly. Five of us crammed into a white '66 Mustang. Just cruising around town. Empty beer cans all over the floor. Got pulled over. Busted, right?! Cop checked all our ID's. He said; "Not on MY beat boys! It's a lot of paperwork to haul all your asses in". Told us 'I know where all of you guys live now. I'd better see this car parked in the front of Barney's (the driver) house in about fifteen minutes'. Whew! He did check. We learned a lesson. Was never that stupid again…...


----------



## Lazyman

The biggest problem with that beer glass Steve is that a standard 12 oz beer just barely shows so it always looks like you are ready for a refill.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You Merican guys are funny talking about what you call BEER. That is not beer. Its flavored water. Come to Europe and you can drink BEER. Even my dad, who is a professional beer drinker, was like whoa, I got a pretty good buzz after just one danish draft. Tuborg Gold, now that is beer, 7% beer.

Hyggebier, translated from danish= good times beer.

That statement might arouse some anger, it is ok, I can handle any counterstrike, except, perhaps, for bullets.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I figured you would remember Dave! Can t believe they still make it! I graduated in 75 (Not sure when Heileman s bought out the brewery but glad to see it is back in New Ulm!)...
> As college kids (UW-Stout), we did tour the breweries of Walters Beer in Eau Claire (now defunct) and Leinenkugel s in Chippewa Falls…
> 
> - mikeacg


I too graduated in '75.



> You Merican guys are funny talking about what you call BEER. That is not beer. Its flavored water. Come to Europe and you can drink BEER. Even my dad, who is a professional beer drinker, was like whoa, I got a pretty good buzz after just one danish draft. Tuborg Gold, now that is beer, 7% beer.
> 
> Hyggebier, translated from danish= good times beer.
> 
> That statement might arouse some anger, it is ok, I can handle any counterstrike, except, perhaps, for bullets.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian, I DID have some good beers in Europe. I never got to your neck of the woods but I also had some really bad ones there. Peroni (Italy) was not too bad, got the job done. Australia was awesome, Emu export. San Miguel in the P.I., guaranteed headache! But Germany, dark beer heaven!


----------



## EarlS

Brian - I refer you back to the original issue - Duck is still paying off his college beer loans. While the beer is better in Europe, the commute is long and expensive from this side of the pond which makes the cost/beer prohibitively expensive in college. Plus, I think drinking watered down cow piss is a rite of passage in college. It makes you appreciate good beer when you are older.

As for me, the couple years I spent in the Army prior to college taught me to appreciate 3.2 beer, realize there is no such thing as an ugly girl in a bar, and that strip joints are not the place to pick up girls.


----------



## d_sinsley

Most of what people try and pass off for beer here is nothing more than fizzy piss. I have not had the luxury of drinking any beer out side that of the western hemisphere other than Guinness which is good.

Thata why I pretty much stick to small craft microbrews which taste a helluva lot better and some even have a tease of alcohol in them


----------



## bigblockyeti

> While the beer is better in Europe, the commute is long and expensive from this side of the pond which makes the cost/beer prohibitively expensive in college. Plus, I think drinking watered down cow piss is a rite of passage in college. It makes you appreciate good beer when you are older.
> 
> - EarlS


My brother did a "study" abroad semester in England and after fully divulging the classes he was taking (bowling & golf among others), dad, who was footing the bill, was less than pleased. He did develop a taste for used motor oil posing as beer, which to me is just as bad as XYZ light (aka yellow water). A nice amber or brown ale or lager with actually flavor and not chock full of a dump truck of hopps works best for my taste buds, YMMV.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian - I refer you back to the original issue - Duck is still paying off his college beer loans. While the beer is better in Europe, the commute is long and expensive from this side of the pond which makes the cost/beer prohibitively expensive in college. Plus, I think drinking watered down cow piss is a rite of passage in college. It makes you appreciate good beer when you are older.
> 
> As for me, the couple years I spent in the Army prior to college taught me to appreciate 3.2 beer, realize there is no such thing as an ugly girl in a bar, and that strip joints are not the place to pick up girls.
> 
> - EarlS


Love it! All of that is just TOO funny.

Microbrews, I am sure there of lots of fine ones, its even becoming a "thing" here now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Been a pretty good morning.

Last weekend I went to the hardware store and got a stack of pallets for free. I have things sitting on the garage floor and on my bedroom floor that are destined for the shop once it's built, but which have no home now. But over the course of the week, most of them got moved onto pallets at least.

We also got a coupon for 15% off any one purchase (up to $200 off) at Homer Depot. So rather than use my sweetie's plug-in electric chainsaw, I got a Milwaukee 5" circular saw, which is capable of cutting metal. I also got a Diablo framing blade for it, which is meant for cutting 2×4s, but is capable of going through a nail. Plus we needed some light fixtures for the house. But I turned the rest of the pallets into either half-width pallets or wood this morning. Used up half a small M18 battery charge cutting up the seven remaining pallets so they're not "an eyesore."

We also ran into the contractor who's putting my new toilet into the master bath while at the Depot. He's going to put together a schedule and call me on Monday, but everything should happen this week.

And I got the HOA approval for my shop, so all I'm waiting on is the gas company to mark the gas line, and Comcast to mark where the cable comes across the yard. Permit applications all went in yesterday, and we're hoping the slab will be poured before Christmas.

So it's been a pretty dang good week.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Dave


----------



## Keebler1

Went to a make and take class at rockler and made this. First time using a lathe.










And heres a pen blank for Kenny


----------



## JohnMcClure

Haven't started on the foosball table yet, but while cleaning up I found thus sketch I made a year or two ago









It's a six-board chest held together with tusk tenons.
I'd really like to make it someday because it seems like such an interesting project. 
I got the idea from this, which leads to a complex history and geography lesson in it's own right.

Edit. Cant get the sketch to rotate correctly, and cant put the photo here. Putting it in a new reply.


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## d_sinsley

You guys are doing some nice work. I smell like cedar. I am making a box to hold chess pieces for my son-in-law for Christmas. It's made from aromatic cedar. And I have enough left over for the swap project.


----------



## HokieKen

No woodworking this weekend ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazyman

A major award!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

its made in Italy LOL :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

In my copious spare time, I've been pondering this dovetail marking system and wondering who I know who could knock out a few of the plates, probably in 20 gauge brass, for me. I think it'd be a pretty spiffy thing to have in the shop, but if it were a commercial product, it would be ruinously expensive.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave,
That would be straightforward for me.
How many plates? Are they different angles for each plate?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Any reason plexiglass couldn't be used?


----------



## Keebler1

Guys looking at lathes after my turning class Saturday. DoubleG has the nova comet ii he will sell me unless he already sold it. I am thinking about that one, the jet i used Saturday jwl-1221vs or the grizzly T25920. What are the pros cons which will bebetter or is there something else to look at? Know I want variable speed without having to adjust change belt for every speed.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That would be straightforward for me.
> How many plates? Are they different angles for each plate?


John,

I was thinking more than one only because I might gift one to some other woodworking buddy at some point. And I might mung one up. So a total of three would mean I would still have one left.

I cut all my dovetails at 1:4, so that angle would be fine (14 degrees from vertical, 28 degrees total). As would plexi (though brass would be nicer, naturally). I'll be using a marking knife against it, so my first thought was making it from Baltic birch and then putting a brass wear-edge along the angled bits so I'm less likely to chew them up.

Edit to add: free would be nicest. ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave,
I'll get on it shortly. Not this week though, we'll be traveling. So remind me in a week!
I'll need to find some brass. You could order some and have it shipped to me…


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I don't think I have your postal address. PM it to me, and I'll go find some brass, including enough for you to make a cuppa-tree for yourself.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I seem to recall seeing something like that in Lie-Nielsen or some other high end hand tool website.


----------



## d_sinsley

Well good news. I have enough aromatic cedar for this swap project.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I couldn't find it, Earl. Then thought I'd build one of BB and brass. Then realized I've got a huge backlog of projects already. And friends with CNCs… And here we are.

But I'm pretty sure I've got my idea for the swap item figured out. And it only required me buying one new tool off the interwebs, and I won't even need my shop done to get it done. Just a couple days warm enough that I can work in the garage with the door open.


----------



## HokieKen

I did win a major award.


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, you might want to think more about the lathe purchase. As you'll find out, there's a lot of extras that have to be considered when purchasing a lathe. Mainly tools and a sharpening system, both of which could cost more than the lathe itself.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - you've been duped. Without the lampshade that is only a minor award. BTW - that would make a fine addition to your man cave, maybe on a side table next to the OB chair.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve I was looking at getting carbide tools so i didnt have to sharpen anything. Bit of an up front cost but worth it i think. Something like this to start. Of course i know therell be a few other things needed to get started.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs those are the mini tools. They won't do everything you need. No bowls or anything. Just wanted to be sure you knew what they were.

As an elf it might work though. They do look small in grown humans hands.










Lots of sales out there with the holidays so maybe look for a bigger set?


----------



## RichBolduc

Keebler,

Those would only be good for really small things like pens and bottle stoppers… i'd go for full size if you plan on doing bowls and stuff. Get a hold of Dave (KelleyCrafts) as his set is top notch.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Keebler,
> 
> Those would only be good for really small things like pens and bottle stoppers… i d go for full size if you plan on doing bowls and stuff. Get a hold of Dave (KelleyCrafts) as his set is top notch.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Thanks Rich but Keebs can probably find a better deal outside of mine right now. Carbide is spendy these days so I don't have room to move my price much if any unfortunately.


----------



## Keebler1

I believe thats the set i used turning that handle Saturday but will look at full size.


----------



## RichBolduc

Also for lathe recommendations, go as big as you can afford/fit… I started with the Comet II and it's a good starter lathe but out grew it in about a year…. I upgraded to a Laguna 1836 and will be selling that soon for the new Nova Orion. Teknatool updated the Comet II with a digital readout now and we also just released the Comet 14DR which is a decent size.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Even after pricing yours out though, your price is the same, if not a little less than typical full size sets. A lot of full size sets seem to sell for $300-$400 that I've seen. Unless you do the single handle 3 tool ones.

Rich



> Keebler,
> 
> Those would only be good for really small things like pens and bottle stoppers… i d go for full size if you plan on doing bowls and stuff. Get a hold of Dave (KelleyCrafts) as his set is top notch.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Thanks Rich but Keebs can probably find a better deal outside of mine right now. Carbide is spendy these days so I don't have room to move my price much if any unfortunately.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## Keebler1

Unfortunately i dont have the budget or room for a big one. Currently the only spot for it is in front of the sprinkler controls and breaker box.


----------



## Keebler1

Rich are those single handle 3 tool sets any good?


----------



## JohnMcClure

OK all this talk of turning and christmas, another long-term goal of mine that I only just remembered.
Someday, I WILL turn an entire chess set (Maple and Walnut, probably), and make a gorgeous chess board to go with it.
That's right up there with the big-A clock I've shown you guys.
And the chest I posted here a few days ago.

And all that is in some distant future, AFTER I make Dave's thing, get better organized, and make the Foosball table!


----------



## RichBolduc

Personally i'm not a fan.. Mainly because I'm lazy and don't like swapping handles between tools. The tip you put on them will be what determines the cut quality. I recommend the Easy Wood Negative Rake cutters. Carbide will leave you with a ton of sanding to do.

Rich



> Rich are those single handle 3 tool sets any good?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, I could potentially sell you a set of bars, inserts, and screws for about $35 more shipped than what that rockler deal is. You would have to turn and bed your own handles.


----------



## RichBolduc

Holy &(*^%(@#*%... Just did a search and if you want to roll the dice there's this piece $25 each

Then replace all the tips.

Rich



> Unfortunately i dont have the budget or room for a big one. Currently the only spot for it is in front of the sprinkler controls and breaker box.
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn, just ordered 50 of each and will burn the KC logo on them when they get in. 

There you go Keebs. Give them a shot. Looks to be close to 17-18" total length.

I do prefer square bars on the carbide myself but that price is great.


----------



## Keebler1

Think im with you on a flat edge against the tool rest. Seems too easy to roll the tool while cutting. What about these?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Damn, just ordered 50 of each and will burn the KC logo on them when they get in.
> 
> There you go Keebs. Give them a shot. Looks to be close to 17-18" total length.
> 
> I do prefer square bars on the carbide myself but that price is great.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I am still saving for a set of yours :<))

then there is this guy : https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/307018


----------



## RichBolduc

Those would be decent for a starter set. I'd just replace the tips

Rich



> Think im with you on a flat edge against the tool rest. Seems too easy to roll the tool while cutting. What about these?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn, can't beat that either. Everyone and their mother are making these tools now. When I started it was easy wood tools, Taylor I believe had some and Sorby might have (can't remember). That was it. Mine were nicer and priced a hair less. Now EVERYONE makes them.

C'est la vie I suppose.


----------



## RichBolduc

By everyone and their mother you mean every 6 year old chinese kid and his mother…

Rich



> Damn, can't beat that either. Everyone and their mother are making these tools now. When I started it was easy wood tools, Taylor I believe had some and Sorby might have (can't remember). That was it. Mine were nicer and priced a hair less. Now EVERYONE makes them.
> 
> C'est la vie I suppose.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, but yours are beefier than most Dave and I love the handles on mine which are way bigger than others offer. Most of the carbides offered are aimed at pen turners I think. Those little whimpy things won't hold up to hogging out bowls like I use mine for though.


----------



## Keebler1

I might have to break down and get your set Dave but gotta decide on a lathe first. Strongly leaning towards that comet 2 if doubleg still has it for sale. Gotta get through christmas into tax time first.


----------



## Keebler1

By the time I get that grizzly or wish set and put good carbide inserts in im at 200.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Totally up to you Keebs. I'm not pushing you toward anything but there's a lead time on mine so it would be a few weeks before they were in your hands. Small guys can't keep tons of stock around.

You know it's funny. I don't even have a nice set right now. I'm still using a prototype set I made. They don't look as good but they still work like gangbusters.


----------



## Keebler1

If I decide to do it maybe I could time it with a swap and save a little on shipping. Even with the used lathe im thinking about tools and all im about 800-1000 into it. Still seesawing on it though. I know the longer i debate the more likely i am to end up with the 800 laguna rockler has


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I won't be in a swap for awhile. My list of things to do has gotten extremely long and I joined the last swap for a quick and easy break since it was mallets after all. Even then I couldn't resist myself and spent way too much time on the swap than I could afford and still wish I would have had a better finish on the dice mallet.

So I won't be in one for 2020 at all I don't think.

Just figure out what you want. The size of the lathe really is the most important thing here. Get the biggest one you can afford or make room for. You will want a bigger one regardless someday but it'll last longer if you do it now.


----------



## EarlS

I, for one, am thrilled that you were able to participate in the mallet swap. They are amazing!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I can sell you this lathe with this chuck plus a drill chuck for $400+ shipping Keebler. We'll have to work with Grant on cheapest shipping but I would guess it will be around $100.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I can sell you this lathe with this chuck plus a drill chuck for $400+ shipping Keebler. We ll have to work with Grant on cheapest shipping but I would guess it will be around $100.
> 
> - HokieKen


this is one GR8 deal Kenny :<))


----------



## HokieKen

It's an awesome lathe Tony. I just don't need, or have space for, two lathes. So it's gotta find a new home…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not including your carbide tools with it Kenny? ;P


----------



## HokieKen

NOPE. The carbide tools already found their forever home ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

What about this lathe set i found? Havent seen too much on it. Which would suit me better. This PSI that delta or the comet 2? Just trying to do research a little ahead of time so I dont rush this decision and regret it


----------



## RichBolduc

Comet 14 DR It's our next step up for the Comet II. Little bigger swing, heavier and a 1hp motor

Rich



> What about this lathe set i found? Havent seen too much on it. Which would suit me better. This PSI that delta or the comet 2? Just trying to do research a little ahead of time so I dont rush this decision and regret it
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i am so sorry if someone asked you and i didnt see it BUT what do you plan on turning Keebler ? :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> Comet 14 DR It s our next step up for the Comet II. Little bigger swing, heavier and a 1hp motor
> 
> - RichBolduc


I wouldn't hesitate to buy either Gary's Comet II or the bigger one. I can say firsthand that the Delta is a really good lathe. Can't really say about the PSI except that I probably wouldn't buy one…


----------



## Keebler1

Some small bowls vases pens ice cream scoops stuff like that. Not gonna turn anything too big


----------



## GR8HUNTER

how much does Gary want for his ? i know Kennys lathe is a GR8 DEAL if i didnt have one i would drive down to get it if i was looking for one :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Rich when does that 14dr come out? Sounds better than the others priced similar?


----------



## RichBolduc

It's currently shipping.

Comet 14DR

$600

Rich



> Rich when does that 14dr come out? Sounds better than the others priced similar?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## Keebler1

Tony if I remember correctly hes asking 300 and i believe he has an extra chuck hes throwing in.


----------



## Keebler1

Just debating wether its worth the extra money or not. Youre gonna let me use your discount right…...lol. i like the digital display just dont care muh for the belt change. How many issues do yall usually have with the first generation tools. I know comet 2 has been out for a while just curious if his is like a first generation vehicle going from 12" to 14 and difference in speed controls


----------



## HokieKen

The Delta falls in between the two comets as far as specs Keebler. It has the swing of the comet II but the power of the 14dr. As far as the things you're figuring to turn, I don't think you'll have any issues with any of them.

If Gary's throwing in a decent 4-jaw chuck with his for $300 and you can pick it up locally, I'd jump on that hands-down if it were me. That's a great buy on a capable and well-respected mid-size lathe.


----------



## Keebler1

I waz starting to lean that direction till Rich said something about the 14dr. Dont know that id use the extra capacity of that one or not. I think a 10" bowl would be all i needed to turn but no telling what id want in the future.


----------



## bndawgs

There were a couple of nova chuck packages on sale from rockler for black Friday that I had my eye on. But i figured that Rich could beat their prices.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if it was me i would buy Garys if thats a no go then Kennys next :<)) you will not regret either one


----------



## doubleG469

Gary has a great deal on his and it's local, heck I may have a couple spare tools I can add in to get you started.


----------



## Keebler1

At least maybe I can borrow a couple till I get the money together for Daves set


----------



## doubleG469

Keebler honestly going from 12 - 14 isn't that big a jump. What's going to happen is you're going to want to go bigger and then you're talking about going to something like the Laguna 18/36 or 24/36 but then you would be in the $2500+ club…

I really haven't seen any "upgrades" on the midi lathes that would make me want to dump more than $300 on a machine. The Comet will get you through your learning stages and then you can sell some work to put aside for the bigger lathe.


----------



## Keebler1

Cool thanks for yalls input. Now when do I tell the wife my bonus for working Christmas and new years is already spent…


----------



## RichBolduc

I do have a 220V 1836 for sale….

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Gary has a great deal on his and it s local, heck I may have a couple spare tools I can add in to get you started.
> 
> - doubleG469


that Gary guy sounds like a nice guy he would even help load it and give you a beer :<)))))


----------



## Keebler1

Wish i had 220v by the time i shipped yours and installed 220 it would run over 1000 for that and tools


----------



## HokieKen

I would offer to match Gary's price. But that would be less money for me so I'm not gonna. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Cool thanks for yalls input. Now when do I tell the wife my bonus for working Christmas and new years is already spent…
> 
> - Keebler1


I would suggest after you have spent it ;-P


----------



## GrantA

You could try "what bonus" 
Or just make some more hammers /cutting boards /etc and sell em on ebay/etsy to help fund tool purchases


----------



## JohnMcClure

> You could try "what bonus"
> - GrantA


Rofl at the thought of our corpses being someday found, these having been our famous last words.


----------



## duckmilk

Epitaph: "Here Lies The Fool Who Lied To His Wife"


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure you could put that on all our headstones Duck…


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, you have to highball her. Start out by telling her that this year your company is sending you to vegas and buying unlimited hookers and drugs for you. Then when you come to, tell her the other option is a little money to but a used lathe. Then let her pick which way you go.


----------



## MSquared

Would flowers help?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the down payment check for the shop got written today.

By the time it's done, I believe I'll be entitled to call it a "Garage Mahal."


----------



## GrantA

Damn I love my moxon bench on bench. Competed drawer pics coming up 









Finished in time to add to this post


----------



## Lazyman

I'm late to the discussion but I have that Rockler set of carbide tools and after using a better set, I would spend little more and get something better. The size is okay for a 10-12" swing lathe, especially for spindle turning but if you plan to do some bowls, you'll definitely want something longer…but if you do start doing bowls, you will eventually want to get a good bowl gouge. Also, I definitely recommend getting a skew chisel. With good carbide tools you can get a decent finish and the learning curve is easy but when you get good with the skew, you can often skip sandpaper for spindle turning.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I'm pretty sure you could put that on all our headstones Duck…
> 
> - HokieKen


+1

I try not to but sometimes it's just easier. My recurring one for the last while is "of course I did" after being asked "did you change his diaper yet", the damn box says right on the side 19-27lbs. and it's not coming even close to that when we pitch them. I'd like to at least get 2lbs. in one every once in a while before throwing it out. I don't want to leave any money on the table with this whole diaper deal.


----------



## EarlS

+1 Yeti - I just fell out of my chair laughing.

Grant - I don't recall having seen that fine bench that you hinted at in your post.

Keelber - it's all about convincing her that you "need" the lathe to finish some project that she wants. Generally, I also mention how much the item in question would cost if she had to go out and buy it elsewhere as well as casting doubt on the quality of said outsourced project. I wrap it all up by telling her that I have a lot of other projects to work on but that I could squeeze in the project if I have the new tool since it will help me be able to finish it sooner so I can get back to the rest of my Honey-do list.

At some point along the way she asks what smells like B.S.


----------



## GrantA

Earl how do you not have a lathe with that truck up your sleeve? bahaha yeah it'll work on occasion I suppose

Keebler don't get hung up on carbide tools. HSS works great you just have to sharpen it. And it's cheap. Maybe even free since Gary mentioned he may have some to toss in. Then if you still want some good carbides you could take Dave up on his offer to buy the shanks and you'll have hss to turn handles for em.

Earl the BOB (bench on bench is a mouthful) is one I bought from the owner of the Evans Wood Screw Company, it was one he used as a demo at shows. Here's a pic showing the whole thing


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have a set of Dave's carbide tools that I got just when I got my lathe. They are great and just the ticket for that learning curve. But now that I have been (limited) turning for about two years I find that at times I need the HSS for certain applications. An example is the parting tool. The problem is I never bought a grinder or wheel to sharpen them. My feeble attempt to hand sharpen did not work out too well. *So I say you need both*, but must have a good sharpening system for the HSS. Another expense for lathe work. But sharpening versus buying new inserts you save in the long run, even though the carbide inserts do last a long time!


----------



## RichBolduc

My wife is back on the "You should get a CNC" kick again… -_- She keeps showing my all of these things she wants to make/sell/market to veterans and ********************… Which also means a laser engraver… She even said she'll pay for 1/2 of it…

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff is right and Rich mentioned it earlier too. Carbide tools are the bomb diggity but they don't leave a smooth surface like you can get with HSS tools. So if you want to go with carbide as your main set without any HSS tools then be prepared to sand a lot more. I use both but usually rough turn to close dimensions with carbide then finish up with HSS. That's just the nature of the beast.

You'll want to come up with a sharpening solution down the road for HSS tools regardless.

If Gary still has his lathe I would take him up on that offer and he can send you away with some sharpened tools and show you his sharpening setup while you're there. He's a great turner and he hasn't even been doing it that long. He can show you the ropes for sure.


----------



## GrantA

> She even said she ll pay for 1/2 of it…
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


She'll pay half whether she knows it or not bahaha
You need a bigger garage though if you get much more!


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh i totally need more room… I'm already trying to figure out where to fit everything to see if it's even feasible… I may have to redo my miter station or cut an end off of it to slide it in there…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> I m late to the discussion but I have that Rockler set of carbide tools and after using a better set, I would spend little more and get something better. The size is okay for a 10-12" swing lathe, especially for spindle turning but if you plan to do some bowls, you ll definitely want something longer…but if you do start doing bowls, you will eventually want to get a good bowl gouge. Also, *I definitely recommend getting a skew chisel*. With good carbide tools you can get a decent finish and the learning curve is easy but when you get good with the skew, you can often skip sandpaper for spindle turning.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm in the yes and no camp on this statement. Especially when it comes to new turners… You can definitely get an amazing finish with a skew and it's a very versatile tool. It's also a little @$$hol3. When I first started turning, after watching youtube for a while, I decided the skew was the supertool. I nearly gave up turning because learning to use it was so frustrating. 2 years later after learning to use gouges and scrapers and eventually carbides, I picked the skew back up and now it's an important tool for me. But it still pisses me off on a regular basis… Just a word to any newbs, IMHO a skew ain't a "starter" tool. But Nathan's right, it's well worth learning to use if for no other reason then just for planing cuts so you don't have to sand


----------



## Lazyman

I bought one of these shear cut carbide tools from Harrison Specialties earlier this year and you can get a much cleaner finish with them than the standard ones. Hunter Tools has several different types of these too. With practice, you can get a finish that doesn't need sanding though because you are cutting with just a small part of the radius, it takes practice to avoid getting ridges. On the regular carbide tools, you hold the cutter horizontally while cutting but with the shear cutter, you tilt it at an angle as you cut, which is why the shaft is round. I bought a set of the Harrison standard tools as well and they are hands down better than The Rockler ones in my experience. I do still reach for the Rockler ones when I want a smaller cutter though.

One thing that I don't remember anyone mentioning is that you can make your own round and square cutter carbide tools yourself pretty easily. You can buy the cutters from AZ Carbide (including the shear cutter and the appropriate screws) and then just drill and tap a steel bar to attach the cutter. Just turn a handle for it and you'll have a nice tool. You can even temporarily wrap the steel bar with some tape and use it to make the handle. There are several examples on LJ showing how people did it.

One other note, I would also look for a cheap (but not too cheap) roughing gouge. While you can do the roughing with carbide, I find it much easier to use my roughing gouge or even my largest bowl gouge to rough square or irregular spindle blanks to round. BTW Keebler, I'll be glad to help you get started with the basics when you finally pull the trigger. That way you can try some of my tools and see for yourself what tools you want to add to top of your list.


----------



## HokieKen

> My wife is back on the "You should get a CNC" kick again… -_- She keeps showing my all of these things she wants to make/sell/market to veterans and ********************… Which also means a laser engraver… *She even said she ll pay for 1/2 of it*...
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


1/2 of it? You mean she doesn't keep all the money, she let's you have some? :-/


----------



## bndawgs

I like my round nose scrapper the best. It's what I've used the most and it's just comfortable for me. Although, it could be that it's the only tool I can get a halfway decent sharpen on with my bench grinder. Lol


----------



## EarlS

> Ohhh i totally need more room… I m already trying to figure out where to fit everything to see if it s even feasible… I may have to redo my miter station or cut an end off of it to slide it in there…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I bought a brand new 10" double bevel sliding miter saw and stand (DeWalt) just before we moved. I sold it last week because it took so much space up in the shop that I had to put it on the shelf, where it also took up way too much space. The lack of floor space has really made me stop and think about what I absolutely need. A lathe would be awesome, but I don't have a spot where I could store it, let alone use one. It is still on my "want" list but things will need to further evolve before I can add one. Meanwhile, my Dad has one that he built 50 years ago that I can have once I find room.


----------



## HokieKen

> I bought one of these shear cut carbide tools from Harrison Specialties earlier this year and you can get a much cleaner finish with them than the standard ones. Hunter Tools has several different types of these too. With practice, you can get a finish that doesn t need sanding though because you are cutting with just a small part of the radius, it takes practice to avoid getting ridges. On the regular carbide tools, you hold the cutter horizontally while cutting but with the shear cutter, you tilt it at an angle as you cut, which is why the shaft is round. I bought a set of the Harrison standard tools as well and they are hands down better than The Rockler ones in my experience. I do still reach for the Rockler ones when I want a smaller cutter though.
> 
> One thing that I don t remember anyone mentioning is that you can make your own round and square cutter carbide tools yourself pretty easily. You can buy the cutters from AZ Carbide (including the shear cutter and the appropriate screws) and then just drill and tap a steel bar to attach the cutter. Just turn a handle for it and you ll have a nice tool. You can even temporarily wrap the steel bar with some tape and use it to make the handle. There are several examples on LJ showing how people did it.
> 
> One other note,* I would also look for a cheap (but not too cheap) roughing gouge*. While you can do the roughing with carbide, I find it much easier to use my roughing gouge or even my largest bowl gouge to rough square or irregular spindle blanks to round. BTW Keebler, I ll be glad to help you get started with the basics when you finally pull the trigger. That way you can try some of my tools and see for yourself what tools you want to add to top of your list.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1 I definitely like my roughing gouge and could even see the need for another, larger one I think. This is the one I have and it's a great tool. I would occasionally like a big 2" for hogging down full logs but the 1" has always gotten the job done. I can actually turn a lot of spindle parts completely using just this tool in a pinch. Requires some sanding though…


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm going to be getting a Voyager Drill Press and an Orion soon… just need to sell my Jet 20" drill press and 1836 first… I'm wondering if I move both of those to the wall with my clamps and dust collector w/ 55 gallon drum if I could fir the Voyager and Orion on that wall… then that would free up a wall for the cnc…. the other option is move my compressor and DC outside and store it there… My miter station really doesn't take up room in my shop as I made it so my planer, router table and tool chest all fit under it. Hell I could probably even remove my 10' miter station fence and put the cnc on there towards the back.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> One thing that I don t remember anyone mentioning is that you can make your own round and square cutter carbide tools yourself pretty easily. You can buy the cutters from AZ Carbide (including the shear cutter and the appropriate screws) and then just drill and tap a steel bar to attach the cutter. Just turn a handle for it and you ll have a nice tool. You can even temporarily wrap the steel bar with some tape and use it to make the handle. There are several examples on LJ showing how people did it.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Lazyman


True but the machinist in me has to add a caution… In most of the shop made carbides I see, the insert isn't properly bedded or supported. With wood, that's fine. But, it's also not optimal. Your inserts won't last as long, won't cut as good, won't leave as good a finish and in the case of the square and diamond cutters can rotate. The thing I really like about Dave's tools as well as the other high-end makers is that the tools are machined with the proper seat geometry to fully retain and support the cutter as well as the proper clearances on the bar end. For small spindle turning and pens etc, it's probably not an issue. But, if your trying to clean up the corner in the bottom of a big bowl and your diamond insert twists and starts chattering, you will find out what I mean ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> +1 I definitely like my roughing gouge and could even see the need for another, larger one I think. This is the one I have and it s a great tool. I would occasionally like a big 2" for hogging down full logs but the 1" has always gotten the job done. I can actually turn a lot of spindle parts completely using just this tool in a pinch. Requires some sanding though…
> 
> - HokieKen


I have the same roughing gouge and it is a good tool. I actually find that I reach for my Irish grind bowl gouge most of the time though. With a single tool, I can rough to round and get nearly a skew like finish all in one (long) step. I've even used my skew to rough square stock to round but the first time you try that it can be a little scary. Once you get over the initial fear and get the hang of it, the skew can actually be the fastest way, depending upon the wood.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have a set of Dave s carbide tools that I got just when I got my lathe. They are great and just the ticket for that learning curve. But now that I have been (limited) turning for about two years I find that at times I need the HSS for certain applications. An example is the parting tool. The problem is I never bought a grinder or wheel to sharpen them. My feeble attempt to hand sharpen did not work out too well. *So I say you need both*, but must have a good sharpening system for the HSS. Another expense for lathe work. But sharpening versus buying new inserts you save in the long run, even though the carbide inserts do last a long time!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


How did you sharpen your parting tool Jeff? You have a belt sander IIRC? I would use that. Light touch and freehand should get you set. If it's outta shape or you just can't get right, making a jig may be in order. I use my grinder for gouges but, I like either stones or a belt sander for parting tools and skews. Just make sure the cutting edge is positioned right in relation to the belt travel to avoid a catch!


----------



## HokieKen

> I have the same roughing gouge and it is a good tool. I actually find that I reach for my Irish grind bowl gouge most of the time though. With a single tool, I can rough to round and get nearly a skew like finish all in one (long) step. I ve even used my skew to rough square stock to round but the first time you try that it can be a little scary. Once you get over the initial fear and get the hang of it, the skew can actually be the fastest way, depending upon the wood.
> 
> - Lazyman


I normally rough to round with the roughing gouge then grab a spindle gouge for the finish turning. I have a bowl gouge but I haven't found a profile I really like yet. I'm thinking about going to an Irish grind with it and see how I like that. I think the steeper bevel will give me better control.

I have yet to successfully do any rough turning with a skew. I can take planing cuts on stock that isn't round but only light passes and it takes forever. I'd love to be able to make the peeling cuts I see on youtube all the time but for me, that is a guaranteed catch…


----------



## Keebler1

I will eventually get Daves tool set. I assume replacement bits I can get from rockler will work withhis set when they need to be replaced? Also it looks like his tools are square how would you secure them in the wood handle if I made the handles myself? I know epoxy but square tube in round hole doesnt seem like much contact surface


----------



## GR8HUNTER

[/QUOTE]
I bought a brand new 10" double bevel sliding miter saw and stand (DeWalt) just before we moved. I sold it last week because it took so much space up in the shop that I had to put it on the shelf, where it also took up way too much space. The lack of floor space has really made me stop and think about what I absolutely need. A lathe would be awesome, but I don t have a spot where I could store it, let alone use one. It is still on my "want" list but things will need to further evolve before I can add one. Meanwhile, my Dad has one that he built 50 years ago that I can have once I find room.

- EarlS
[/QUOTE]

this sounds like you went house shopping for a house with a shop when you should have been shopping for a shop with a house LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> I will eventually get Daves tool set. I assume replacement bits I can get from rockler will work withhis set when they need to be replaced? Also it looks like his tools are square how would you secure them in the wood handle if I made the handles myself? I know epoxy but square tube in round hole doesnt seem like much contact surface
> 
> - Keebler1


You can either split the handles and route a channel for the tools then glue them back up or you can burn them in. I would burn them in personally. That means drilling a hole about the size across the flats on the tool then heating the end of the tool to red hot with a torch and pushing the handle onto it. Rinse and repeat until the tool is to the depth required. Then slather a little epoxy in the hole and pound the tool home for keeps.


----------



## GrantA

Or just cut a square hole duh


----------



## Keebler1

Well that puts me out of seating them myself or it gives me a excuse to go buy a torch with the lathe lol


----------



## Lazyman

You can technically grind off file the corners off to make them round where they fit into the handle and just epoxy them in. Because the bars are square and just sit flat on the tool rest there isn't much risk of them not holding but you will get a better hold using either of Kenny's techniques. You can buy a propane torch pretty cheap but you could also just heat it using a gas grill or even charcoal. Those will just not be quite as fast to heat it up and longer to burn all the way in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A Mapp torch from HD would work fine and it's not expensive.

Laminating isn't a bad option either.


----------



## HokieKen

Mapp will heat faster but propane torches and cans are cheaper and will work fine. Last I checked, buying a MAPP torch was about double the cost of a propane one. I don't have a MAPP torch


----------



## GR8HUNTER

imma dummy i thought you have to mix mapp with oxegen … learn someting new everyday :<)))


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, this is what I cautioned Keebler about in the first place about getting a lathe.

He's going to end up with a lathe, some bar stock, a small portable forge, and a wolverine sharpening system after it's all said and done.


----------



## GrantA

You *could* just drill a round hole and make it square with files. Or chisels. Make some grooves in the metal for Epoxy to bite into and go to town


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Mapp will heat faster but propane torches and cans are cheaper and will work fine. Last I checked, buying a MAPP torch was about double the cost of a propane one. I don t have a MAPP torch
> 
> - HokieKen


I bought a MAPP torch just for annealing brass rivets. Propane takes forever and I nod off waiting to get to red hot.

The beauty of it is, the little MAPP torches will also take propane tanks if you're just singeing the pinfeathers off a pheasant or something like that and don't *NEED* all that extra heat.


----------



## HokieKen

MAPP hasn't actually been produced since 2008. Now it's MAP pro gas. You can blend it with oxygen to get significantly higher temperatures like MAPP used to produce (~5000°F) but the Map pro as it comes in the yellow bottles only burns at 3730°F vs propane at 3600°F. So I see very little advantage to using MAP pro over propane unless you're a plumber and want the higher temperature for sweating fittings or you're using it to cut/weld steel and are mixing it with oxygen.

Edited to correct propane temp from 3200 to 3600.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody need a great deal on some red Oak ?


----------



## bndawgs

That's really tempting. Imagine all the tables you could make from that wood.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was going to mention what Kenny said. Map gas today isn't really all the hot in comparison. Both would do the job discussed earlier just fine.


----------



## Keebler1

So If I burned them in this friend has shared a link to a Home Depot product they think you would be interested in seeing:

Bernzomatic WK2301 Propane Torch Kit
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-WK2301-Propane-Torch-Kit-333084/202539561

would get hot enough and should have enough gas for all three? Also would it work to put the bar in my woodworking vise and push the wood on it that way?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that torch will work fine Keebler and yeah, I always clamp the steel in a vise while I heat it and push the wood on it. I use an engineers vise though. If your vise has wood jaws, they may get singed….

Just one recommendation on the torch, I prefer ones that have a trigger lock so that when I use it for long periods in my forge, I don't have to hold the trigger the whole time. May not be a consideration for most but just a thought…

And yeah, a tank of gas will do all three tools. Probably 3X that. It's surprising how long one of those little tanks lasts.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks ill probably have to go that route. Wheres a good place to get wood blanks that long? I would like to make a 16" handle since thats what Dave has found to work and yall like.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can laminate them together and cut a groove with a router. That option is free and it works. Don't get hung up on the burn in, not a huge deal to laminate.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks ill probably have to go that route. Wheres a good place to get wood blanks that long? I would like to make a 16" handle since thats what Dave has found to work and yall like.
> 
> - Keebler1


Nathan, Duck or Gary should be able to point you to somewhere local I imagine. For me, blanks that size are usually from FOG wood (Found On Ground).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use all local Arizona woods that I usually harvest or get from a buddy of mine who runs a sawmill. I'm a snob like that though.


----------



## doubleG469

I think Dave's pic of the 3 tools are the ones I bought from him. We can figure out something Keebler


----------



## RichBolduc

Most midi/mini lathes won't handle a 16" spindle. I ran in to that issue when I made mine and still had my Comet ii. You'll need a full size lathe for something that length usually. Or a bed extension. Don't forget, you'll need to fit a drill chuck to the tail stock plus the length of a drill bit.

Rich



> Thanks ill probably have to go that route. Wheres a good place to get wood blanks that long? I would like to make a 16" handle since thats what Dave has found to work and yall like.
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## DavePolaschek

> MAPP hasn t actually been produced since 2008. Now it s MAP pro gas. You can blend it with oxygen to get significantly higher temperatures like MAPP used to produce (~5000°F) but the Map pro as it comes in the yellow bottles only burns at 3730°F vs propane at 3600°F. So I see very little advantage to using MAP pro over propane unless you re a plumber and want the higher temperature for sweating fittings or you re using it to cut/weld steel and are mixing it with oxygen.
> 
> Edited to correct propane temp from 3200 to 3600.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yep. But the MAP-Pro torch from Bernzomatic will even make propane burn more efficiently than the normal cheap torch. See 



 for more, but the short version is that taking the tip of the Bernzomatic TS8000 and putting it in a cheap torch will make propane heat almost as efficiently as MAP-Pro. But without that tip, propane is much slower if you're looking to heat something up.


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan and I both have 36" options, so we can between help you get set.


----------



## Keebler1

The comet ii shows to be 16.5" between center can always drill the hole while it is in a vise if I'm looking at it correctly. If i have to go down to 12-13" handle though I dont think it would be a big deal. I just got to thinking the only 2 i used when turning that handle were the circle and diamond bit. Would it be a bad idea to just get a cheap circle cutter till i could get all 3 from dave?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. You can do a lot with just the circle tool. Get a gouge or two and a parting tool when you can find some cheap ones and you'll be in good shape.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok im gonna start of with pens and handles for ice cream scoops and what not and see where it goes from there. Thanks


----------



## Keebler1

Think the $25 or $40 box here would be worth it or would i be better off buying blanks at rockler or cutting my own when I can?


----------



## RichBolduc

Honestly, go to a lumberyard and cut your own… you'll save a ton of money… Also save scrap cutoffs and you can glue them together for unique patterns. If you want pre-cut spindle blanks, there are a few places I order from depending on how exotic I want to go.

https://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-wood/
https://www.woodworkerssource.com/turning-blanks.html
http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/about-us.html
https://www.turningblanks.net/
https://www.cookwoods.com/
https://savagewoods.com/product-category/inventory/turning-blanks/

Rich



> Think the $25 or $40 box here would be worth it or would i be better off buying blanks at rockler or cutting my own when I can?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## HokieKen

$25 for 3 pen blanks that you don't get to pick? Ummm. NO. When you buy a lathe, I'll send you a dozen or so nice wood blanks as a congratulatory gift ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Kenny

Cutting my own it looks like 3/4×3/4×5 is about the average size so i should be looking at 4/4 wood correct?


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah that's pretty typical for pen blank sizes. I seriously recommend going to your local lumberyard and check out their scrap bin. My Woodcraft has a cut off bin where you pay by the pound. For most handles for thins like bottle openers, I usually start out with a 1.5×1.5×6 blank or 2×2x6 blank.

Rich



> Thanks Kenny
> 
> Cutting my own it looks like 3/4×3/4×5 is about the average size so i should be looking at 4/4 wood correct?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, 4/4 is plenty big. Most of the time 5/8" blanks are big enough depending on the pen kit you're using. You can get pen blanks from firewood or branches that fall in the yard too.


----------



## HokieKen

Bowl blanks on the discount rack at Woodcraft can yield a lot of pens too.


----------



## doubleG469

go out to Hardin sawmill in Sanger, ask to look through their cast offs and then offer him something for what you like. I am sure it'll be cheaper and you'll get more than doing something like a wood box. No offense but being in the metro area, all of the collection centers have "texas pure" recyclers on site. I take my bushes cut offs out and look around while I am there "dropping off". I always ask the guys if they've seen any burls or crotch pieces, they'll walk me around and I grab a few I like to dry out. I don't see a reason to buy wood. Unless it's for fine furniture or cutting boards.

IMHO


----------



## RichBolduc

As Kenny said… stuff that falls in your yard…. Keep an eye on the "Free" section of Craigslist for "wood" and you can usually find stuff that people just want removed from their yard. From there you can get bowl blanks, spindle blanks for handles, and all kinds of stock so turn with.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, like Gary and Rich said, I rarely pay for anything that goes on my lathe. Most all of my turning stock is either wood that I gathered locally or wood that I traded wood for. Only exception is for special projects I'll sometimes buy exotic woods. But that's never a necessity, just a "treat". As much as it costs to have a lathe and all of the accessories/tools, the good news is that there's free wood to use for it just about everywhere


----------



## bndawgs

Do I need to buy that bottle stopper chuck I've had in my cart forever? I wanted to do some wine stoppers and a pizza cutter.


----------



## HokieKen

Probably so Steve. I could turn you one but I'd charge you more than they sell for ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, maybe I need to get an order together for you to add to the grab bag.


----------



## HokieKen

If you need other bushings, let me know ASAP. I can do those quick and cheap. Anything that needs a taper or threads is gonna cost you though…


----------



## bndawgs

I was looking at this.


----------



## RichBolduc

If it's a Nova one then yes…..

If not, I'd go with a standard 3/8-16 Mandel. I get mine from https://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/ . 3/6-16 seems to be the standard thread for everything. Just get the right one for your spindle.

Rich



> Do I need to buy that bottle stopper chuck I ve had in my cart forever? I wanted to do some wine stoppers and a pizza cutter.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I was looking at this.
> 
> - Steve


what they dont have today interesting :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

That one looks good to me Steve if the thread size is right for your spindle.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> $25 for 3 pen blanks that you don t get to pick? Ummm. NO. When you buy a lathe, I ll send you a dozen or so nice wood blanks as a congratulatory gift ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I think we could all hook him up with some nice blanks for pens. I'm like Ken. Everything I have turned, including swap items  has been wood found locally or given to me. Back in the spring Ken and I swapped out a LOT of turning wood when he came down and sliced up a bunch for me. Now *that* was a *great* day!


----------



## HokieKen

That was a great day Jeff ) That was back when I could keep that stupid saw running for more than an hour at a time too…


----------



## Lazyman

I'm pretty sure that I could find you something to turn from my wood pile.










I highly recommend Bradford pear as good wood for learning. It looks a lot like cherry and you can usually find it out by the curb waiting for pickup after wind or ice storms. If you find some crotch wood, you'll even get some pretty cool grain patterns. It's a crappy tree and I would never recommend planting one but I am glad others have because the wood is a joy to turn.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW Keebler, did you ever get a band saw? A band saw comes in pretty handy when prepping wood for the lathe, especially cutting logs into pen blanks. Keep your eyes open for a cheap one on Craigslist or FB Marketplace. If you get the turning bug, a bandsaw will wind up on your short list.


----------



## duckmilk

> Nathan and I both have 36" options, so we can between help you get set.
> 
> - doubleG469


I have some nice walnut that is close to 2" thick but could be cut down to the dimensions you need. On the table saw it would be easier to cut it into an octagon before turning it round.

I have a Bernzomatic TS8000 burner I bought years ago that came with both a propane and a MAP bottle. The propane bottle keeps getting lighter and lighter but just keeps burning. I am hoping the propane bottle will eventually run out so I can try the MAP one, but that hasn't happened yet. Got the set at Ace or HD.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't get him started on pen kits and such. Mandrels, kits, bushings, etc. all adds up. My buddy just bought some kits and bushings from PSI and spent $300 just for a handful of family gifts. No blanks.


----------



## duckmilk

> BTW Keebler, did you ever get a band saw? A band saw comes in pretty handy when prepping wood for the lathe, especially cutting logs into pen blanks. Keep your eyes open for a cheap one on Craigslist or FB Marketplace. If you get the turning bug, a bandsaw will wind up on your short list.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm sure he thanks you Nathan for telling him he has another tool to buy ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Don't get him started on pen kits and such. Mandrels, kits, bushings, etc. all adds up. My buddy just bought some kits and bushings from PSI and spent $300 just for a handful of family gifts. No blanks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


this is why I have not started pens :<))


----------



## duckmilk

This is why I don't have a lathe.


----------



## Keebler1

No i dont have a bandsaw yet


----------



## HokieKen

> Don't get him started on pen kits and such. Mandrels, kits, bushings, etc. all adds up. My buddy just bought some kits and bushings from PSI and spent $300 just for a handful of family gifts. No blanks.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


What a dumbass!

That did include 15 Cocobolo pen blanks though.


----------



## RichBolduc

So much for a juice groove.. hit a knot and it screwed up the router depth..m tried fixing and it only got worse….









New size will be 15×21 since I had to remove the groove I started

First coat of bees wax orange oil. Bottom view.










A cnc sure would have helped I bet….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe, maybe not Rich. A knot can yank a bit out of the spindle or pull the piece out of the clamps if it hits hard enough. Board looks nice


----------



## GrantA

Get a lathe they said

It'll be fun they said


----------



## MSquared

Oh! .... I get it … He's a boat owner!


----------



## Keebler1

Lol grant its what its starting to feel like lokking at what i need once i get the lathe


----------



## mikeacg

Keebler needs to drill a square hole? Good excuse to buy a mortiser! Ha ha ha!


----------



## HokieKen

> Lol grant its what its starting to feel like lokking at what i need once i get the lathe
> 
> - Keebler1


 All you NEED is some firewood and a gouge or carbide cutter. The rest is what you will want…


----------



## Lazyman

I *need *it because I *want *it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I just ordered the Rikon carbide turning tool set from Highland Hardware it was $100 off. I couldn't pass it up. Grants post sums up owning a lathe. The cost of the lathe is just the tip of the iceberg as far as money invested. $525 for the lathe, tools $700 or more, chucks $500 and more for various accessories. It's fun to use but you need to be aware of the hidden cost. I don't regret investing the money it's my hobby so tools as opposed to fishing gear, guns, cars and anything else you can think of I break even or come out ahead.


----------



## EarlS

Is there a lathe user's support group near any of you? Remember, breaking an addiction is a 13 step process. The best advice is not to start one…....

All of this lathe talk must have upset the ether or something. Last night at supper, my wife started an inquisition about new equipment and tools in my shop, why I needed them and how much they cost. Then, I got the full interrogation for mentioning that I needed some plywood for the DC. I guess that the Leigh M2 mortise bar for the D4R Pro will have to wait for the ether to settle down.


----------



## GrantA

Earl just remind her how much money you saved by avoiding storage and transport of tools.

If that doesn't work you could try your new heavy metal dice mallet…


----------



## HokieKen

I've recently learned a full-proof way to shut that crap down Earl. "Oh we don't really have money for me to buy a new (insert tool here)? No problem, it's not a necessity. I imagine the kids are gonna be pretty disappointed at Christmas when they find out we had to tighten our belts though and we better cancel at least one of those trips you were planning to take them on next year." Then I sigh. Then I go buy my (insert new tool here).

And there's no need for a support group. I have several tool rests.

Edit: It's also amazing how much smoother it goes when the explanation for a large online purchase is "those are for Christmas presents"...


----------



## HokieKen

> If it s a Nova one then yes…..
> 
> If not, I d go with a standard 3/8-16 Mandel. I get mine from https://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/ . 3/6-16 seems to be the standard thread for everything. Just get the right one for your spindle.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I was curious what the difference between the Nova and the one Steve linked was and I couldn't find a Nova bottle stopper chuck anywhere. Is it a discontinued product?


----------



## RichBolduc

It was more of a general "If it's any chuck that Nova makes I recommend it" comment. I have seen people use the duck call jaws for drilling out stopper blanks though. Personally I just use a mandrel that attaches to my spindle that has the 3/8-16 threads on the end of it.

Rich



> If it s a Nova one then yes…..
> 
> If not, I d go with a standard 3/8-16 Mandel. I get mine from https://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/ . 3/6-16 seems to be the standard thread for everything. Just get the right one for your spindle.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I was curious what the difference between the Nova and the one Steve linked was and I couldn t find a Nova bottle stopper chuck anywhere. Is it a discontinued product?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. I was just curious. I like the Nova stuff too. Thought maybe they had something different than the typical mandrel.


----------



## Lazyman

This is my 3/8- 16 mandrel for the my Nova chuck. I used a threaded insert but you could just tap the hole for the bolt too. I used it for making gear shift knobs but with a shorter bolt or a wood spacer it should work for wine stoppers too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ve recently learned a full-proof way to shut that crap down Earl. "Oh we don t really have money for me to buy a new (insert tool here)? No problem, it s not a necessity. I imagine the kids are gonna be pretty disappointed at Christmas when they find out we had to tighten our belts though and we better cancel at least one of those trips you were planning to take them on next year." Then I sigh. Then I go buy my (insert new tool here).
> 
> And there s no need for a support group. I have several tool rests.
> 
> Edit: It s also amazing how much smoother it goes when the explanation for a large online purchase is "those are for Christmas presents"...
> 
> - HokieKen


We have a spread sheet we try to remember to put all expenses and income on and this time of year the "other" column can really get quite the workout without nearly the scrutiny that any other time of year. Especially when I can avoid putting some purchases in the "motherflippin' tools" column.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I want a CNC machine this year. No way that's happening. Even though I just did great at my craft sales this last week end.


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff take your vacation as a payout and get it. Tell the wife you bust your butt and put up with a bunch of BS so you can use it for tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff's retired Keebler. I don't think he gets a lot of vacation pay ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

I see piano's in the free section of craigslist all the time. I was wondering the other day… Were the keys ever made of solid Ebony and Ivory? I know that most are just veneered and I imagine that anything made in the last 30 years has some sort of engineered material for the veneers. But I would love to have a bunch of keys that were solid Ebony and Ivory to use for accents and small turnings. Anybody know if/when pianos were made that way?


----------



## GrantA

Here's some reading material Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

So, it seems that older pianos may have ivory tops on the keys but that anything newer will be plastic and that most older ones, and some newer ones, will have ebony keys but some newer ones may also have plastic keys. Good to know. But not worth the effort of moving a piano to my house and then hauling it off to the dump…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Ivory tops / veneer at best. Possibly complete ebony black keys, but more likely veneer or plastic.

Throwing a piano away is hard. There's a big chunk of cast iron that holds all the strings tight, and it takes the better part of a day with an 8# sledge to turn it into pieces small enough to throw into a trash can. And then the bottom falls out of the trash can because a guy overloaded it and Waste Management charges for a replacement can. DAMHIKT.

Teaser: 









Pallet wood makes good prototyping material when you're pretty sure you're going to screw up at least one before you get everything figgered out.


----------



## HokieKen

Pallet wood and an Irwin square all in one picture. Now I'm sad :-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Not having a shop yet, all of my other squares and most of my wood hoard is in boxes I can't unpack. This swap will be a surprise for me, too.

But the permits applications are all in, and the water line should get marked today or tomorrow so the guy with the bulldozer can push some dirt around before Christmas, and the slab can be curing over New Years. I hope.


----------



## Keebler1

Found these pen blanks on etsy what yall think? Kinda neat


----------



## Keebler1

Found these pen blanks on etsy what yall think? Kinda neat


----------



## HokieKen

Looks cool to me Keebler


----------



## d_sinsley

Just keeping up with the thread and making my check in. Working on Christmas presents still. Going to the doc in Seattle Friday to see if I need another brain surgery which may or may not preclude me from this swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Hope all goes well Devon!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've looked at free pianos too for QS white oak and keys. By in large doesn't look to be worth the effort unless just the right one came along, still a great big PITA to deal with everything that you won't be keeping (and this is coming from a hoarder)!


----------



## EarlS

> Pallet wood and an Irwin square all in one picture. Now I m sad :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe Dave found a great deal for it on the Spammer's Inifinite Woodworking Plan website??


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's what I did, Earl. ;-)

One of the two pieces of wood in that picture is not pallet wood. It's some beautiful curly cherry that I haven't planed smooth yet. That'll be the main part of my swap item if I don't screw it up.


----------



## mikeacg

> I see piano s in the free section of craigslist all the time. I was wondering the other day… Were the keys ever made of solid Ebony and Ivory? I know that most are just veneered and I imagine that anything made in the last 30 years has some sort of engineered material for the veneers. But I would love to have a bunch of keys that were solid Ebony and Ivory to use for accents and small turnings. Anybody know if/when pianos were made that way?
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken,

The music industry quit using ivory for keys in the '80s so any keys you find made of ivory would fall in the 'older than 30 year' category. I have gotten ivory off of Ebay to use for guitar heads with no issues. They still have the glue on them and are aged in color. There is no mistaking them for anything else…








You have to think out the usage as the size limits what you can do. The dragon has obvious lines from using pieces (My first piece so I wasn't sure of how to do this. Now I design accordingly to avoid that issue!)


----------



## d_sinsley

Thanks Kenny,

I am expecting the worst and hoping for the best. I have what is called a VP shunt in my brain. Basically a pop off valve to reduce pressure in my skull. Not all that uncommon many people have them for hydrocephalus and they work great. I have a different condition whereby I produce spinal fluid faster than the body can absorb it. As a result the inter-cranial pressure without the valve runs about twice as high as a normal persons. Its painful, but not life threatening. Worst thing is it causes you to go blind and is the only permanent damage but so far I have escaped permanent damage. Everything I see is blurry or I have blind spots and can't be corrected with lenses because its damage to the optic nerve. But when my pressure is down my vision is restored. Thankfully I don't have permanent loss.

At any rate something in the system isn't working the way it should and its not relieving the pressure the way its supposed too. Last time this happened it meant a new valve which isn't so bad because its on top of my skull just under the skin. They can disconnect the tubing and put a new one in and sew me up. The problem will come in if I need an entirely new system. I am on my second one to date. I have had a total of seven surgeries for this condition since November of 2017. Its been a long saga and a rough go. But woodworking is my therapy.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Devon. That sounds pretty brutal man. Sorry you have to deal with that. I'm also glad it isn't worse than it is for you. Modern medicine is remarkable isn't it? Had you been born a century or two earlier they would have filled you with poisons and covered you with leeches instead of being able to install a pressure relief valve in your skull! The human race is a funny critter. In a lot of ways it seems lime we devolve as time goes on. But when it comes to our survival instinct, we always find ways to progress and better our condition  Please let us know how your visit goes and we'll be hoping/praying for the best!

Funny, I came on here to post this picture:









and bitch about how much I hate Black Palm and how this piece ruined my evening. But Devon's condition and what he's dealing with have given me some perspective. So I think I'll just glue up another blank and go back to turning the one I'm working on that didn't tear apart 

Black Palm really is a butthole though. Avoid it. ;-p


----------



## duckmilk

Prayers and best wishes for you Devon.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Funny, I came on here to post this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


nice color on that tool rest :<))

you will be in my prayers Devon


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn Devon!!! Amazing. Sorry you have to go through that.

On a side note, someone in the last swap mentioned Midwest metal supply. Not only are they cheaper than most they shrink wrap their metal when they ship it so it doesn't move around in a box a bunch. Excellent packing. Not the fastest shippers but not bad either.

Will be doing business again with them.

The steel bar on the left is 18" long. The rest are 12" long. Good amount of weight there.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow Devon, hoping and praying for the best man!


----------



## HokieKen

If you like the rest, you'll really like the rest of Goldilocks Tony!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> If you like the rest, you'll really like the rest of Goldilocks Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


yes defiantly a beautiful lathe :<))))))) wish I had room for one that big :<((


----------



## HokieKen

Me too Tony! You see that it has rendered one of my bay doors unusable ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dang, Devon. Best of luck not having your head explode. That's no fun.


----------



## GrantA

Yo Dave I got you something 









May you never have to go through anything like that. Devon we're here for ya brother, hoping and praying for the best!


----------



## mikeacg

Prayers for you Devon!

Definitely puts things in perspective…


----------



## HokieKen

Here's another piece of that wood I told y'all about a while back that I got from Charles at Sonora Woodworks (AZwoody on LJs). This is the sexiest piece of Mesquite I've ever seen by far. I always like Mesquite but I've never seen any with color and grain like this. And this is after just a coat of Feed-n-Wax. No finish yet.


----------



## mikeacg

Pistol grips for sure! Gonna have to talk to Charles!


----------



## d_sinsley

Guys thanks a lot, it really does mean a lot to me. I am a very much a believer and prayer is a powerful tool in my life. I earned my Master in Divinity as a Chaplain at the end of 2016 and began volunteering in a Men's shelter and also working with the Idaho Dept of Corrections as a mentor to men coming out of prison on parole for drug convictions. Very rewarding work and at almost the same time started getting the symptoms of my condition which is called Idiopathic Inter-cranial Hypertension (or Pseudo Tumor Cerebri) for those who are interested. By early 2017 I was miserable and had to step away from my Chaplaincy work. It was all I had in me to do my regular 40 to pay the bills. Then the surgeries and one really nasty infection and all the associated recovery and lets just say the last two years have challenged me mentally and spiritually. I don't really like to talk religion so lets just say that I understand the story of Job much more and respect the heck out of Paul for being chronically ill and still doing the Lord's work. This has actually strengthened my faith as I see the things the Lord has put in place well in advance to get me through this.

I say this only to say that I have a story as we all do. Yeah it sucks but what do you do. I have a real appreciation for being able to participate in these sorts of things. The "wisdom" I will share from all this is enjoy the living heck out of the friendships you have here, keep supporting one another, and really take the time and have fun and participate. Because you never know when you will be down for a few weeks, months, years, or the rest of your life. I am so thankful I can still do what I love. And that I can share it with others.

Okay enough of the sob story. Lets make saw dust.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of mesquite…
I picked up this chunk and 3 more 9" turning blanks on the side of the road down near Comfort TX last weekend. They were bulldozing it so a buddy of mine and I went over with a chainsaw and rescued a few pieces.


----------



## d_sinsley

Oh and Dave the humor is fine by me. I rely on humor to keep me sane. That GIF isn't too far off the mark. I am pretty sure there are times when I am on the cusp of having my head disintegrate. The best way to describe what I feel is the worst sinus headache you have ever had that nothing can relieve. Most days the pain is what I would call mild discomfort. Main complaints are an ear ache, pressure behind my eyes, and a stiff neck. Most of the time these are manageable without any meds. Some days not so much. When the shunt works i would say I am 98% symptom free. I have hurt worse thats for sure but chronic 24/7 pain is draining.

I asked my wife for a set of plans for a guillotine for Christmas. She didn't see the humor of it.


----------



## d_sinsley

I have wanted to play with Mesquite. I saw a shotgun stock made out of it and realized it was worth more than just the BBQ


----------



## Lazyman

Forstner bits would be a better gift choice Devon.

Stay strong. Makes the smashed finger when I was moving that mesquite block around seem pretty trivial now. (Swearing was involved.)


----------



## d_sinsley

I want to get a tattoo on my head of a beer tap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh and Dave the humor is fine by me. I rely on humor to keep me sane.


Glad to hear it, Devon. And glad to hear there're dealing with it, even if the solution *is* drilling a hole in your head to let the demons out.

Hang in there, buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

> I want to get a tattoo on my head of a beer tap.
> 
> - d_sinsley


Bahahahahahaha! ) I'll send you $50 if you do!


----------



## HokieKen

I've worked with Mesquite a few times and I like it. It's easy to work and stable in my experience. It also turns beautifully. It has a nice color and pretty tight grain. I've never considered it a "wow" wood though. Charles has a few more pieces that have this kind of figure. I sent him a message right after I turned this piece last night and bought the biggest one. Better hurry Mike before I decide to buy the rest of em…


----------



## HokieKen

> Speaking of mesquite…
> I picked up this chunk and 3 more 9" turning blanks on the side of the road down near Comfort TX last weekend. They were bulldozing it so a buddy of mine and I went over with a chainsaw and rescued a few pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


^ That's where you get your turning stock Keebler ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm glad you guys are up early so I have stuff to read

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

You already finished reading the rest of the internet Rich? Yeah, me too.


----------



## mikeacg

> Better hurry Mike before I decide to buy the rest of em…
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't need a lot for 1911 grips but I will get on the project after breakfast.


----------



## HokieKen

I would offer to send you some but I'm being stingy with this piece Mike ;-) Now that you've got the gears churning, I'm thinking my lil Ruger EDC might need some new britches!


----------



## mikeacg

This was my first try on 1911 grips for a gunmaking buddy of mine in birch. We're playing with textures right now (don't want to use checkering when we can do pine cone or some other natural texture on the grip)...


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Oh and Dave the humor is fine by me. I rely on humor to keep me sane.
> 
> - d_sinsley


That's good Devon. A little humor *is* needed to keep us sane in tough times. What I've seen, us dusty, crusty wood workers can get very humorous.


----------



## d_sinsley

I like that grip.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...(don t want to use checkering when we can do pine cone or some other natural texture on the grip)...
> 
> - mikeacg


You mean actual pine cones? Like resin cast or something or you just talking about carving pine cones in? If the latter, I have two words for you: Eagle Feathers


----------



## mikeacg

Devon,
That grip is right off the machine with no touch-up. A little more practice and we should have something special!

Kenny,
Carving for sure! When you have the tools you need to flaunt them a bit. My friend is starting a new manufacturing business here in Newberry and wants to set his product apart from all the rest. I'll tell him about the feather idea! I like it!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Lazyman

> - Lazyman
> 
> ^ That's where you get your turning stock Keebler ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I definitely have some mesquite and other woods I can share.


----------



## Lazyman

Of course you can find nice wood for turning anywhere. I turned this handle from a piece of mesquite I found in an abandoned bag of smoking wood at the beach.


----------



## duckmilk

Making a wooden tree, interesting watch.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Duck. If I tried to handle a skew chisel like that dude, I'd be LUCKY to still have 6 fingers total. That dude is a boss. It was fun to watch him turn


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. I got four emails about Kenny posting a teaser because nobody else was (even though I know he saw my pallet wood and Irwin square teaser), but nothing here. Kenny, did they decide you're a spammer?

I've hit a point in my prototype where I need to drill a 3" deep hole, about ¼" in diameter at an angle and hit the exit hole within a sixteenth. And I don't have a drill press, or even a good vise for clamping the workpiece to make the angle one that it's easy to drill at (straight horizontal, for example) with a bit brace. I think this means I have to rethink my order of operations, so I can do the drilling first, and then do the rest of the work to match the angle I ended up drilling at, so it's good I started on a piece of pallet wood. But maybe one of you smart guys knows of a way to drill accurately using hand tools. I can't drill a smaller pilot hole the other direction because I've removed the wood that would give me a flat surface to drill into, so as I said, I think I need to change up the order of operations, but maybe there's a trick I'm not seeing…

Oh well. Still lots of time to figure this out, and I can always get more pallets from the hardware store…


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I'll keep teasin' since nobody else is! Here's the pepper grinder to go with the salt grinder from last night.


----------



## HokieKen

Something like that^ Dave? I tried to post it but the site barfed it back up and gave me the application error page. Funny that e-mail got sent anyway.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. Got four or five of that email overnight, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Got a birdcage awl Dave? You should be able to use that to make a center point in the right spot and at the right angle for your drill on your not-flat surface. Just a thought.


----------



## Lazyman

Can you just start the hole straight and then lean it over to drill it at the desired angle? You might have to use a slightly larger bit for the starting hole. Alternatively, you could use a chisel to cut a slight mortise (for lack of a better word) but with an angled bottom that would make it possible to drill at the desired angle. After you drill the hole, you could square the bottom and plug it with a small block and redrill from the other side if necessary.

Could you use your shave horse to act as a vise for this operation?


----------



## HokieKen

I really don't know why you don't simply clamp it up on a vise on your mill and use a sine plate to set the angle and just drill it out ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Using an awl might do the trick. I'll try it on this prototype before I give upon it. Nothing to lose…

And yeah, Nathan. I've got gimlet bits so I can lean about 20 degrees from where I start if I get after it soon enough. My worry is that I'll drift a little along the way, since I'm going to be clamping this with a hand-screw and a clamp. My shave-horse would work fine if the bottom surface was flat, but that isn't. I didn't think about this hole when I was cutting things down to size. Shoulda drilled it with the board rough and oversized so I could've sawn or chiseled in a flat spot and then cut it away later. And drilled from the other side, since the way I need to do it now means I need more accuracy on the exit hole than the entrance.

Kenny, I seem to have left my mill in my other shop. :-/ Just more bad planning on my part.


----------



## doubleG469

> Pallet wood and an Irwin square all in one picture. Now I m sad :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait I have an Irwin square, now I feel bad….


----------



## Lazyman

> ...I need more accuracy on the exit hole than the entrance.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


And you can't drill it from the other side where it has to be more perfectly positioned?

If you can figure out what the actual angle is, can you drill a hole in a guide block that can somehow be held in place to keep the angle right?


----------



## GrantA

Maybe you could make or buy something like this


----------



## DavePolaschek

> And you can't drill it from the other side where it has to be more perfectly positioned?


I could have, but now that I've cut things to shape, the side where I need to be more accurate is sloped about 20 degrees from the angle I have to drill. If I start the hole with an awl, I'll still be at about 45, then have to make it steeper almost immediately. The side where I need less accuracy is sloped at 45 to the direction I need to drill.

Did I mention I should've done this in a different order? But discovering that sort of thing is why I made a prototype.

Grant, I got grief yesterday for buying a new set of screwdrivers because I was tired of running from one end of the house to the other because all the other sets of screwdrivers are still packed with my tools. I'm pretty sure I'm on a tool time-out at least until the shop is done.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - how many screwdrivers do you own? If it is less than 20 I think you are entitled to a few more for efficiency.

What kind of mill was it that you left at the other shop? Pepper mill? coffee mill? Corn mill?

Kenny - that measquite is really nice!! I might be ordering some in the near future.

In keeping with the swap - I ordered some non wood parts for a potential swap item. Basically, I'm hedging my bets and not committing to the swap until I know I have a functional item. I also have a good idea about a bonus item and a piece of 3×3x3 white oak to make it from.

I've been watching "The Woodwright's Shop" quite a bit of late. Lots of interesting ideas for swap stuff from his projects and looking at the wide array of tools in his shop.


----------



## Lazyman

As you said. Lesson Learned. Do you have a fireplace Dave? Might as well generate some BTUs and start over ;-).


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't know, Earl. My saving grace was that this set had the security torx bits that none of the others had, so I dodged the bullet a little there.

Pepper mill. You're the corn king.

We have a fireplace, but no grate and the damper is stuck shut. Pretty sure we'll be getting a gas insert, which is very much not a New Mexico thing to do. I'll be playing my "we're not from around here" card when that happens.


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks Dave for solving the missing posts dilemma for me! I thought I was losing it this morning when I got all those emails about posts but when I signed in I saw nothing… (Not funny Kenny! I'm a little borderline most of the time - pushing my buttons is not good! Ha ha ha!)


----------



## HokieKen

I guess your post drill is packed away and inaccessible Dave?


----------



## Keebler1

First chuck is amazon"- 5/8" Heavy Duty Drill Chuck with Chuck Key and MT2 Shank https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MS2RINK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fY88Db7KSPM5Q
This chuck is rockler
And this ones harbor freight

The amazon one is 5/8 for $37, the rockler one is 5/8 for $40, and the harbor freight one is 1/2 for $15. Do I need the 5/8 chuck for making those tool handles and other stuff? Is there another one that would be better to get?


----------



## Keebler1

First chuck is amazon"- 5/8" Heavy Duty Drill Chuck with Chuck Key and MT2 Shank https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MS2RINK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fY88Db7KSPM5Q
This chuck is rockler
And this ones harbor freight

The amazon one is 5/8 for $37, the rockler one is 5/8 for $40, and the harbor freight one is 1/2 for $15. Do I need the 5/8 chuck for making those tool handles and other stuff? Is there another one that would be better to get? Yes I know I am in the rabbit hole with this stuff and cant find my way out


----------



## bndawgs

I got the harbor freight mt2 drill chuck and it worked fine for my application. It came with a chuck key as well.

Use a 20% off coupon as well


----------



## HokieKen

I have a HF chuck too Keebler. And I'll send it to you for the cost of shipping. And I'll feel bad about it. That thing is a total POS. I'd give the Amazon one a shot I think. I doubt you'll need more than 1/2" though. Most bits bigger than that come in reduced shank sizes to either 3/8 or 1/2 anyway. 5/8 capacity certainly isn't going to hurt anything though.


----------



## Keebler1

Sounds like that chuck is like all other tools HF sells roll the dice on quality and properly working.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. It's okay as far as holding bits on center but I can never get it tight enough to hold large bits and prevent them from spinning. And the fit between the chuck key and the pinion is really sloppy so I've put knuckle blood on it more than once trying to tighten or loosen a bit. I plan to send it away with my Delta lathe when I sell it which is the only reason it isn't in the trash already.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok sounds like amazon ir rockler it is then unless theres another one yall know of thats better around same price or cheaper


----------



## HokieKen

Don't have any experience with this particular one but I'd go keyless== if it were me Keebler. It's just a lot more convenient.

Stupid code… add the two == to the end of the url.


----------



## Keebler1

I was watching a video on turning tool handles and the guy was making a turning tool handle. He put a flare fitting compression nut on the top as a ferrule where the bar goes in. What is the point of the ferrule?


----------



## HokieKen

Keep the endgrain of the handle from splitting out.


----------



## bndawgs

Could also just borrow the one from your DP


----------



## Keebler1

Its a cheap ryobi dont trust the quality enough to be taking it off my dp without it getting messed up


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I guess your post drill is packed away and inaccessible Dave?


Well, it's accessible, but I don't have a post to hang it on, which makes it less useful.

I got 90% of the hole drilled before running out of bit. I forgot that drilling at a 45°︎ angle takes 1.4 times as much length as drilling straight through. Came up about a half inch short, so now I'm taking a "think about it" break. In the fir pallet wood, I can chuck up a piece of coat hanger in my cordless drill and use that to get through the last half inch, but for the final project in a nice hardwood, that probably isn't the right answer.

So I think the order of operations is drill as much as I can, then cut the wood to shape, which will get about an inch of it out of my way, then finish drilling in the hole I've started. But being a retired guy, I think I ought to nap on that idea, rather than rushing into anything.

Plus the sheetrock guy is here, and should finish patching and painting the throne room after they installed my new crapper yesterday. One more project to cross off the list.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Checkin in while on vacay. 
Dave p, haven't forgotten about your jig.
Have no idea what to make for swap but I'm done with school at least so I should have time to make something work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave p, haven t forgotten about your jig.


Thanks, John. The brass should be at your place today or Monday.


----------



## d_sinsley

Well good news today. No surgery. We are trying an experiment by adjusting the valve setting first. He said he thinks my brain is collapsing on the catheter plugging it off and then it expands again that's why its intermittent. By setting the valve to a lower setting it should get fluid out faster.

They took 30cc of fluid when they did the tap and I feel pretty good. Except he hit a nerve and it felt like someone tazered my left nut. But hopefully this experiment works.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> tazered my left nut


Sounds like a regular weekend in college.

Glad you have a chance at a better solution Devon. Wish you all the luck on that.


----------



## Keebler1

Good news Devon


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no surgery sounds very positive keep chugging :<))


----------



## d_sinsley

Well best of all I am in for the swap for sure.


----------



## Lazyman

At least you know where the nerve is for the left one. Next time ask him to find the right one.


----------



## d_sinsley

Um . . .I'll pass. That hurt like hell


----------



## EarlS

Maybe Kenny will volunteer to have them find his? I know mine are in my wife's purse.


----------



## duckmilk

Great to hear no surgery Devon!
I kinda feel your pain on the nerve though. One time irrigating a field, I stepped over a hot wire (electric fencing for cattle) with one foot in the water. Got distracted and touched my other leg to the hot wire. Shot right through my crotch and down the leg to the water. Not pleasant.


----------



## duckmilk

Dave P, I just saw on Diners Drive-ins and Dives a Salvadoran restaurant in Santa Fe called Tune Up Cafe. Made my mouth water, especially what he called the paputas (sp ?). Check it out for me and let me know. I might be up there some day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good news, Devon. Taser to the nads in order to keep your head from getting all explodey. Tough decision!

Earl, you made me laugh loud enough that I had to explain what was so funny. I think my sweetie might have some ideas now…

Duck, I've added it to our list. Harry's Roadhouse is our go to spot (it's halfway between us and town), but we're trying to hit one different place in town every week. Remind me if I don't get back to you about it. I sometimes forget things. I do remember that Harry's has a whole bunch of tequilas I haven't tried.

The new crapper and throne room got finished up today. Hopefully I'll hear about the permits for the shop some time next week.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Dave. I haven't been to Santa Fe in many years, but maybe sometime in the future, would like the wife to see it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No problem, Duck. Let us know (any of you) if you're heading into town, and we'll figure out some plan.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm glad I didn't go to your college…..

Rich



> tazered my left nut
> 
> Sounds like a regular weekend in college.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## RichBolduc

Can't be any worse than when I was a little kid peeing in the grass…. And that grass apparently was covering the electric fence we used on the horses…

Rich



> Great to hear no surgery Devon!
> I kinda feel your pain on the nerve though. One time irrigating a field, I stepped over a hot wire (electric fencing for cattle) with one foot in the water. Got distracted and touched my other leg to the hot wire. Shot right through my crotch and down the leg to the water. Not pleasant.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## HokieKen

> Maybe Kenny will volunteer to have them find his? I know mine are in my wife s purse.
> 
> - EarlS


I would love too Earl. I haven't seen them since my honeymoon. But I asked my wife if I could and she said no. She said if I ever need them again she'll let me know and will help
me find them then.


----------



## mikeacg

A little Friday night distraction…

Bob the Brewer was visiting his family in Ohio last week and brought back a couple of interesting brews. One from right there in his home town of Port Clinton - Catawba Island Brewing. Called Walleye-P-A - a mild, session like beer to wet your whistle. The second was part of my Christmas present (but I couldn't wait that long!) from Burlington, Ontario, Canada. The brewery is called Nickel Brook Brewing Co. and the beer was an Imperial Stout called Kentucky Bastard - with almost no head it truly looks like used motor oil - but the taste? Oh my…

















Aged in Kentucky Bourbon Barrels, it boasts 11.9% and a silky smooth finish! A real keeper for sure!!!

OK, now everybody get back to work…


----------



## Lazyman

> Maybe Kenny will volunteer to have them find his? I know mine are in my wife s purse.
> 
> - EarlS


I guess whoever gets Earl's name int the swap knows what to make him now, I nice padded box to keep them in. I guess you would call that a jewel box.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That looks tasty, Mike.



> Maybe Kenny will volunteer to have them find his? I know mine are in my wife s purse.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I guess whoever gets Earl's name int the swap knows what to make him now, I nice padded box to keep them in. I guess you would call that a jewel box.
> 
> - Lazyman


I envision a nice sculpted interior similar to one of Andybb´s creations.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just realized I'm almost certainly going to need to do some heat treating of metal (O1) before my shop is built and I can unpack things to find my torch. Anyone know of another jock near Santa Fe who could help out so I don't have to buy another torch at Homer Depot and have my honey frown at me?

On the other hand, I could just show her the view out our windows to cheer her up.

To the east:










And to the west:










Both shot shortly before sunrise this morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, that looks fantastic, how did you settle on Santa Fe any how? Wish I could help on the torch dilemma, it would be nice if the site had a map where those willing could put their location to be seen by other jocks. It could help those interested (me) in forming local wood working clubs too.


----------



## Lazyman

Red Sky at morning Sailors take warning so stay off the water.

Just buy your sweetie her own torch for xmas. She'll love it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can do a proper HT and temper for you Dave if you want to send whatever it is to me. I have a good HT oven now, no torch required. I won't be in the swap so it doesn't matter if I know what you've got.

Just an option.


----------



## Keebler1

KelleyCrafts I will order those tools from you without handles in a few weeks after my bonus comes in 2nd or third week of January. Is there a need for a radius square cutter as well?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Shouldn't be a huge need. I might have both but would have to check.


----------



## HokieKen

I have some square radiused inserts but don't really find much use for them. YMMV.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, that looks fantastic, how did you settle on Santa Fe any how?


We had each vacationed here separately, then came to Santa Fe together last year on the way to the Grand Canyon, and liked the town. It's far enough south that snow isn't too much of an issue, and high and dry enough that he heat doesn't make me a big ball of sweat in the summer. We were here house-shopping during the hottest week in the past five years, and once I remembered I needed to Drink More Water, I was fine.

Geographically, I was also going to look at western Arkansas and far NE Georgia (mountains in both), but both of those have more meth heads than here, plus the higher altitude bothered us less than we expected. So we cut the search short and bought here.

Plus I have a friend here who was a huge help in setting us up with a realtor, telling us, "No, that's the one neighborhood in Santa Fe you don't want to live in," and a bunch of other helpful things.



> I can do a proper HT and temper for you Dave if you want to send whatever it is to me. I have a good HT oven now, no torch required.


Thanks, Dave! I'll PM with what I'm after.

Nathan, I'm afraid what she'd use the torch on if I did that. I got her a cashmere scarf that she picked out yesterday for her upcoming trip to MN. I figure in an emergency, I *could* go buy a torch while she's gone and put it under the back seat in the truck until the shop is done, but I prefer to save such sneakiness for real emergencies.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, I just remember another alternative to getting another propane torch. I have one of those chimney charcoal starters where you use newspaper to start the charcoal. Once the charcoal is lit, I put the steel into the coals and use a hairdryer to blow air up through the chimney to very quickly heat up the steel. If you don't have or want a chimney starter (they are much better than lighter fluid BTW), you could of course just pile some coals and use the blow dryer to get them really hot.

You might want to wait for the MN trip before you borrow her blow dryer too. 
Honey, It was either that or buy another torch…
The leaf blower was too strong…
It WAS an emergency. I needed to heat treat this steel now.

BTW, have you tried any of the NM beers yet? Santa Fe Brewing Happy Camper IPA is good and I especially like La Cumbre's Elevated and Red Ryeot IPAs.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I used one of those little portable grills with charcoal to harden my kiridashis for the knife swap a couple of years ago.









I had to put a blow dryer on it eventually to speed up the process. It took a while to get them to temperature. I was having a hard time getting an even heat along the full edge with just a torch though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

them knifes are really beautiful they would make a very nice surprise for someone LOL :<)))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I still use those knives daily. No joke. Insanely handy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I still use those knives daily. No joke. Insanely handy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


im sure you do as any 1 would very handy in all situations :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a charcoal chimney, Nathan. And a paint stripper (industrial hair dryer), but I couldn't hit the full cherry red (1500F) called for in the HT instructions when I tried it last summer. Got there quickly enough with my MAP Pro torch, as long as I wasn't trying to do too big of an area.

I haven't tried any of the local beers yet. I've got a taproom for Santa Fe Brewing about 1.5 miles away. Figure now that I'm used to the altitude (it's also about 150 feet uphill from here), I'll plan to walk over there starting next spring. But we've been busy enough around the house that I haven't had a lot of time for boozing it up. I'm also down ten pounds since September, so I figure holding off a little longer won't kill me.


----------



## HokieKen

They would make a very nice surprise for someone Tony. For ME if I ever finish them. I started a pair for myself going on two years ago now and just got around to hardening them the other day. Now if I can just finish grinding them and put some scales on them I can find out if they're really as useful as Dave says ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Here is what I use now Dave. I just use my propane torch with it and it works great for anything shorter than 8" or so. Anything longer than that you have to cut a hole in the back and move it in/out to get an even heat. You could probably build one cheaper but I figured it wasn't worth the time.


----------



## HokieKen

For the really strong woman in your life.


----------



## Keebler1

Darn you Kenny Ive looked at forges before and never found them that cheap. At least the anvils are still high enough the lathe will take precedence


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Darn you Kenny Ive looked at forges before and never found them that cheap. At least the anvils are still high enough the lathe will take precedence
> 
> - Keebler1


I been waiting patiently to see your new lathe what seems to be the hold up ?


----------



## Keebler1

Im waiting on my bonus for working christmas and new years, should get it 2nd or 3rd week in January.


----------



## HokieKen

My "forge" is just for hardening Keebler. You wouldn't want to use one that small that uses a portable torch for actually forging anything. You would want a bigger one with multiple burners that you can hook a larger tank up to.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My real forge only has one burner but it's significantly different than the little torches. It has what's called a ribbon burner. It lets in a lot more propane and also allows for a mix of oxygen to get into the line from outside to make the fire burn hotter. I don't hook oxygen to the forge but the pressure from the propane tank helps force air into the end of the burner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P, I just saw on Diners Drive-ins and Dives a Salvadoran restaurant in Santa Fe called Tune Up Cafe. Made my mouth water, especially what he called the paputas (sp ?). Check it out for me and let me know. I might be up there some day.


We went to the Tune-Up Cafe for lunch today. My sweetie had a burger and fries, which were pretty good - it's one of the better (non-green-chili) burgers I've tasted in Santa Fe. I had the flank steak pupusas, which were darned good. They've got steak, cheese and chiles in the papusa, and come with salsa and pickled pink cabbage slaw on the side.










The restaurant is small, plus they're remodeling or adding on. But if you can get into the parking lot, you'll be able to get into the restaurant. The lot is tiny. The restaurant is in a residential area, a block off a larger street, so on-street parking is pretty dicey, too.










It's good enough that I would recommend trying it, but it won't become one of our regular haunts. It's small and gets pretty loud when it's full. The service is good and the staff friendly. It's good solid food, but we like the Counter Culture Cafe which is less than a mile away quite a bit better. It's cleaner, has a much nicer bathroom, and has better parking (though still tight if you're driving a full size pickup).


----------



## duckmilk

I was looking at ribbon burners just last week. They are quieter and use less gas. Where did you get yours Dave?



> I haven't tried any of the local beers yet. I've got a taproom for Santa Fe Brewing about 1.5 miles away. Figure now that I'm used to the altitude (it's also about 150 feet uphill from here), I'll plan to walk over there starting next spring.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Walk uphill for the beer then roll back home ;-)


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

> Walk uphill for the beer then roll back home ;-)


Exactly my thinking, Duck. I'll just need to make sure I don't roll off into the chollas. That would leave a mark!


----------



## duckmilk

Haha, I've pulled many of those thorns out of myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Why can't somebody come up with a respirator design that allows for beer drinking?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Get a straw, Kenny. Sheesh!


----------



## HokieKen

As I was typing that, I thought I smelled something burning.

This could have been bad :-/









I'm grinding some knives and the hot sparks traveled back on the belt and got embedded in my cotton buffing wheel.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i'm so glad you caught this :<((



> As I was typing that, I thought I smelled something burning.
> 
> This could have been bad :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm grinding some knives and the hot sparks traveled back on the belt and got embedded in my cotton buffing wheel.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

If I had left my respirator on, I may not have Tony :-( Dammit! Now I don't know if the respirator is good or bad for me! It keeps metal fines out of my lungs but it won't let me drink and it's trying to set my shop on fire!


----------



## MSquared

Straw … Easy-peasy!


----------



## Keebler1

I can fix that foryou kenny send your forging equipment to my house and we can bur my house down instead of yours


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I can fix that foryou kenny send your forging equipment to my house and we can bur my house down instead of yours
> 
> - Keebler1


I dont even think this is funny sorry :<((((((


----------



## HokieKen

It's all good Tony. Crisis was averted and all is well with the world.

Keebler, you can have all of my forging equipment except for my forge and my belt grinder.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Why can't somebody come up with a respirator design that allows for beer drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


One trip to the military surplus store and uncle Sam's got you covered.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny thats one reason my wifes starts to groan when I hegin looking at forges again shes afraid ill burn the house down


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, you should probably keep the forge outside Keebler. I would. I know Dave forges outside and most guys have a detached building for it. Just the noise of bangin on the anvil would get me reprimanded!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Jeff! Now I know! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

The aftermath:


----------



## MSquared

Cynthia Ribbonowski! I dated her in college ….. It was a relationship with lots of entanglements ….. Nice girl though. For the most part ….


----------



## HokieKen

Why in the heck would you want to date a nice girl when you were in college Marty?


----------



## MSquared

Grammatical correction ….. She had nice parts!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The aftermath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


this is why i always worry about mixing metal with a wood shop :<((

SO GLAD YOU FOUND IT BEFORE


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, working wood and metal in the same shop has its challenges for sure Tony. Unfortunately my wife insists that I will not now, nor ever, grind metal in her dining room, kitchen, bedroom, bathroom or closet. I pointed out that meant I can do it in the hallways, living room, family room or pantry. She was not amused.

PS, we don't really need to mention last night's little episode to her ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> PS, we don t really need to mention last night s little episode to her ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


So she didn't smell the burning material, or is a burning smell something she is used to?

I know my wife can always tell when I'm thinking too hard, she comes around and asks if I left something on the stove.

I'm finally have everything to make a metal cabinet for the shop vac dust collector, a roller, some primer, and a can of Rustoleum silver metallic paint. That's how I do metal working.

Swap idea parts are back ordered until late January….. Ughhh - still on the fence on participating


----------



## HokieKen

I just ran upstairs and asked her if she burned something in the kitchen Earl. She said no and I said "good, I didn't think so. I don't smell anything either"

Nip it in the bud.


----------



## MSquared

Smooth! .....


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nip it in the bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


My first day at work in the prison a group of convicts saw me and said "Damn, they done hired Barney Fife"! It stuck for 23 years. :-! Once one of my buddy officers cut my picture out of my ID card and replaced it with Barney's.


----------



## HokieKen

Did you shoot the prisoner that said that Jeff? I would have. First day, you want to make an impression. ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You cant just go round shooting prisoners indiscriminately, Ken. You need sufficient cause, like he just stepped on and squashed the only flower that was growing in the YARD, or he sneezed slimey infected goop all over the boots you spent an hour polishing that morning while you were sure kicking him on the floor for not saying "yassur."

Theres a J. Cash song in there somewhere…...........


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny if jeff had shot the prisoner for saying that how would he have defended himself having used the only bullet he was allowed to have


----------



## duckmilk

> As I was typing that, I thought I smelled something burning.
> 
> This could have been bad :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm grinding some knives and the hot sparks traveled back on the belt and got embedded in my cotton buffing wheel.
> 
> - HokieKen


Finally, a teaser pic of Kenny's belt grinder.

There's a fix for that Kenny, mount a steel plate at the back of the motor mount to stop the sparks from travelling past it.


----------



## Lazyman

It's not a belt grinder. It is how he lights his forge.

Fire Good.


----------



## duckmilk

Must have been a pretty high carbon content in those knives.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nah, no guns allowed inside, but pepper spray is.  I had it used on me in training, you don't ever want sprayed by that stuff. Broke up a few fights with it. *It works great*!


----------



## HokieKen

> Must have been a pretty high carbon content in those knives.
> 
> - duckmilk


They'd be pretty crappy knives otherwise Duck ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Nah, no guns allowed inside, but pepper spray is.  I had it used on me in training, you don t ever want sprayed by that stuff. Broke up a few fights with it. *It works great*!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I caught some overspray in high school when cops broke up a fight at the bowling alley that a couple of my buddies were in. Thats been 25+ years and I still remember exactly what it felt like. It is not a pleasant experience! One of my buddies that was in the fight was pretty upset that he was so disabled by it so he got some and started spraying himself daily to build a tolerance. He ended up in the Marines )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I caught some overspray in high school when cops broke up a fight at the bowling alley that a couple of my buddies were in. Thats been 25+ years and I still remember exactly what it felt like. It is not a pleasant experience!


When I was in second or third grade, we went on a field trip to the city police department in our fairly-integrated-for-Minnesota suburb. Got to see the drunk tank, handcuffs, etc. The highlight of the tour was when they took all the boys, put us in a cell, and hit us all with their tear gas, telling us we wanted to keep it on the straight and narrow, or we'd be in for a lot worse.

Early 70s, so AFAIK nobody sued, but I learned that day that the police were not my friends.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> You cant just go round shooting prisoners indiscriminately, Ken. You need sufficient cause, like he just stepped on and squashed the only flower that was growing in the YARD, or he sneezed slimey infected goop all over the boots you spent an hour polishing that morning while you were sure kicking him on the floor for not saying "yassur."
> 
> Theres a J. Cash song in there somewhere…...........
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


not Jonny … Merle :<))
https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=AwrC5pZYcvldzi8ANhb7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTBncGdyMzQ0BHNlYwNzZWFyY2gEdnRpZAM-;_ylc=X1MDOTY3ODEzMDcEX3IDMgRhY3RuA2NsawRjc3JjcHZpZANvbS53dnpFd0xqRUFsel9lV3RWQVNnQmFOekF1TVFBQUFBQ0JEWHVFBGZyA3lmcC10LXMEZnIyA3NhLWdwBGdwcmlkA25KQjNXZS5mUUpLS3hYdVNLYlNPcUEEbl9yc2x0AzYwBG5fc3VnZwMxMARvcmlnaW4DdmlkZW8uc2VhcmNoLnlhaG9vLmNvbQRwb3MDMgRwcXN0cgNtZXJsZSUyMGhhZ2dhcmQlMjBtBHBxc3RybAMxNQRxc3RybAMzMARxdWVyeQNtZXJsZSUyMGhhZ2dhcmQlMjBtYW1hJTIwdHJpZWQEdF9zdG1wAzE1NzY2Mjg4NTM-?p=merle+haggard+mama+tried&ei=UTF-8&fr2=p%3As%2Cv%3Av%2Cm%3Asa&fr=yfp-t-s#id=16&vid=9a60a800f3bfe0ced8ee399631a46f22&action=view


----------



## mikeacg

When I was creative director at North Carolina Homes and Gardens magazine in Camden, South Carolina, one of the other tenants in our building sold pepper spray to law enforcement agencies. They required everyone who bought to endure a spraying so they would understand its effects. They used to take them all out on the roof of the parking garage and hit them with a dose. It was just outside our windows so we got to watch… Pretty good entertainment!


----------



## clieb91

Hey All, Sat out the Mallet Swap, Just couldn't find the time. Count me in on this on though. 
Email sent.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hey All, Sat out the Mallet Swap, Just couldn t find the time. Count me in on this on though.
> Email sent.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Welcome aboard Chris I have added you :<))


----------



## bndawgs

Soundly topic. My 8yr old just got a small hit from the wife's pepper spray tonight. Lol

Tried to smell it and accidentally took it on the lip.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Chris!

Tony, that url sure messes things up for those of us on a phone. Oof.


----------



## HokieKen

Bumping


----------



## HokieKen

That


----------



## DavePolaschek

Let's see if I can scroll that off…


----------



## HokieKen

Link


----------



## HokieKen

Off


----------



## DavePolaschek

Bumping…


----------



## HokieKen

This


----------



## HokieKen

Page


----------



## DavePolaschek

Bumping…


----------



## HokieKen

Bad Tony!


----------



## HokieKen

Bahahahahaha! Team effort ))


----------



## DavePolaschek

My cat's breath smells like cat food


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Chris! Just think, a couple more months of this sort of nonsense!


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Dave. For some reason I kind of missed the nonsense.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm sorry please fire me :<))


> Bad Tony!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Keebler1

Wife just got me tickets to a bowl turning class this Saturday and pen turning on 1/11


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Keebler. I think some hands-on instruction will go a long way for you. I wish I had some when I started turning.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Dave. For some reason I kind of missed the nonsense.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Another soul corrupted. Well done boys.


----------



## EarlS

The parts for a prototype similar to what I want to make for the swap showed up yesterday. So that I can legitimately get it on the "to do" list, I wrapped up the box of parts and put it under the tree as a gift for my wife. Am I going to hell for subverting Christmas like that?

My Christmas present is a JessEm Miter Excel II that I ordered and have to wait for another week before I can use it. At least I know I will like what I get.

I could also post the URL here so Kenny and Dave can talk to themselves. Or will that earn me a lump of coal?


----------



## HokieKen

I've been getting a lump of coal for Christmas since I was 3 Earl. Joke's on Santa though! In 20 more years I will have enough of it to forge a knife 

I'll be interested in how you like the Jessem. I've heard lots of good stuff about it. I just can't imagine how it can be that much better than my Incra though. It does look nicer and the miter portiion itself looks beefier. But, the Incra is rock solid when set in my experience so I'll be curious if you think the Jessem justified the extra $100.


----------



## mikeacg

Coal is a good thing Earl! Especially for those of us who live in the cooler areas of the country…
I may have set a trap for Kenny and Dave on Ducky's blog… Just sayin'...


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I'm sure there's some other reason you're going to hell already. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

You mean THIS isn't hell? Ah-oh.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

can any1 tell me why my email says i have 33 mails then its only 8 ? :<((


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, I'm sure there's some other reason you're going to hell already. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm sure association with this group is one of them.

Kenny - JessEm makes some really nice looking and highly functional stuff. I also need to do a write up on their router table. The Incra looked like it was really complicated with lots of bells and whistles and not as sturdy as the JessEm. Splintergroup wrote a good review of the miter bar so I will compare my experience with his (once I get to use it).

BTW in Iowa, we get corn cobs, not coal.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl,
Corn cobs? What? Do you have to keep filling the stove every hour day and night?
Oh that's right! You are married so you make her do the night-time hours… 
High of 7 degrees today! Whoo-hoo! I'll be making a few trips out to the shop to load the furnace!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Earl,
> Corn cobs? What? Do you have to keep filling the stove every hour day and night?
> 
> - mikeacg


not cobs but kernels

*THESE* Work quite well :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm sure association with this group is one of them.


Guilt by association? Could be. Though you might want to claim you're trying to save us.


----------



## EarlS

> I m sure association with this group is one of them.
> 
> Guilt by association? Could be. Though you might want to claim you're trying to save us.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Why would I want to do that? It would just add more competition to get in the Pearly Gates.

Tony - nothing like the smell of burning corn. Of course I could try Kenny's method of heating the shop. I'm assuming that was his real intent when the buffer caught fire. The things he will do to avoid using God's perfect fuel.


----------



## doubleG469

> Wife just got me tickets to a bowl turning class this Saturday and pen turning on 1/11
> 
> - Keebler1


I told her tickets weren't required, but money was always nice!


----------



## mikeacg

I can't find anybody who sells corn for stoves up here but we do have pellet stove fuel at the lumberyard. I'll have to do some more research…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I can t find anybody who sells corn for stoves up here but we do have pellet stove fuel at the lumberyard. I ll have to do some more research…
> 
> - mikeacg


the one I have seen burns 24 hours on a hopper full :<))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> You cant just go round shooting prisoners indiscriminately, Ken. You need sufficient cause, like he just stepped on and squashed the only flower that was growing in the YARD, or he sneezed slimey infected goop all over the boots you spent an hour polishing that morning while you were sure kicking him on the floor for not saying "yassur."
> 
> Theres a J. Cash song in there somewhere…...........
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> not Jonny … Merle :<))
> - GR8HUNTER


Granted.


----------



## HokieKen

Corn burns superbly. In hell. From whence it came.


----------



## bndawgs

Well, it looks like I'm getting a SawStop on Friday. It's a 1.75hp pcs with 52" fence and integrated mobile base.

Found a practically brand new one on CL and decided I couldn't pass it up. It was used for one cut the owner said. And judging by the top and everything, I would agree.

Now to see about selling some blood and platelets. Wife was entirely thrilled about it.


----------



## mikeacg

Tony,
The stove you linked to said 48 hrs per hopper! That would be so sweet! I'm getting tired of going out there so often and it's only December!!
Mike


----------



## HokieKen

I'm down to my next to last Raging Bitch IPA :-(









Luckily Santa Claus must have forseen my distress and visited me this evening on a UPS truck!









)

Okay it wasn't Santa, it was Nathan. But don't tell the kids where Christmas beer really comes from.

Thanks Nathan!!!!

He also sent my grandkids something to hit each other (and probably me) with…


----------



## duckmilk

Nice, a flat faced head with a cross pein nutt crusher ;-))) Plus, acetone to wash the beer down.


----------



## HokieKen

Other way around Duck. I always chase the Acetone with the beer.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Checking in, cant take the time to read 65+ posts but hope yall are doing good.
Planning to get to Dave's brass sunday.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I forgot to mention that the bubble wrap is for your grandkids heads to protect them from the mallet.

eins, zwei, drei, g'suffa!


----------



## mikeacg

Beer and mallets? Nathan - Just like Earl did? Do you need my address?
Ha ha ha! 
Or are you suggesting that we all send Kenny a mallet and some beers? 
I'm so confused…


----------



## HokieKen

He's setting a damn fine example Mike if you ask me! Truth is I whined so much about how bad I wanted to try the Dream Crusher rye double IPA that he got tired of hearing me bitch.

I was all prepped to grill me a burger tonight and pair it up with one of those bad boys but the wife told me this morning that my granddaughter's preschool Christmas play is tonight and there's a potluck afterwards. I told her I'd have to skip it because I already had plans for dinner and the matter was closed for discussion.

I'm looking forward to having one of those beers after I get home from the Christmas play tonight.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I'm sure you know that preschool Christmas plays are one of life's finest forms of entertainment. It is closely followed by kindergarten graduation. I think I would be imbibing a bit before leaving (she can drive) and maybe find something to sustain you thru the event. That potluck will be a bonus - plenty of swedish meatballs, little smokies, and other crock pot (or as Dave calls them "hot dish") special recipes intermixed with whatever fine food can be procured from the local Wal-Mart deli.

Sounds like you are desperately trying to get some brownie points with SWMBO. Got something special you want for Christmas? Based on what you said, I don't think she will give your cajones back to you for Christmas, so just stop wishing for it. Beside, you might shoot your eye out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Why don't you drink during the Christmas play, it'll be that much more entertaining. The kids had a potluck for Sunday School (Actually held Wednesday evening) last week and fortunately there was no program involved, just supper. Much of the food was very good, some of it was just cheap pizza, the problem was everyone was cut loose all at once without a structured line to the multiple tables covered with food. It was a total glut fest and the tables looked like someone had driven a rototiller across them much like the buffet after the Klumps were done at the restaurant.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I can think of any better entertainment than reading through the posts on this thread, I even go back 30 or 40 and read them over.


----------



## EarlS

Too bad I don't have enough room in the shop for this or this


----------



## GrantA

Earl you should seriously consider that delta. Unless your dewalt is on a flip top stand or something the extra space required is negligible. The upgrade would be far from negligible!


----------



## bndawgs

No kidding. Could probably get 500 for your Dewalt if you have the stands too.


----------



## GrantA

And it has the knife grinder!
Icing on the cake - You could say you have a bigger planer than me :-( 
Then I'd need to get a 20"


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Too bad I don t have enough room in the shop for this or this
> 
> - EarlS


Earl you do know the first one is 3 PHASE :<((

wish I had room also :<((


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd be all over that wedge bed Delta like flies on poo if it were closer, and I absolutely have no room for it! I had just finished repowering my Rockwell S63 and had it cleaned up and running great when I had to sell it for our move south. I miss it and really miss the capacity but an 18" would be just about perfect. It could be run with a new single phase 5hp or 7.5hp motor for about $330 or $410 respectively.


----------



## mikeacg

> Too bad I don t have enough room in the shop for this or this
> 
> - EarlS


I have room for this bad boy and I just got a tracking number from Grant!









(Haters Gonna Hate…) Ha ha ha!


----------



## GrantA

Ha! I was wondering if you'd post a tool gloat or not 
Have I told y'all how much I love my forklift? No? Well I *LOVE* having a forklift! ;-D
Here's the view from the forklift


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

I'll do the tool gloat when it gets here!

I sure wish I had a forklift…

Mike


----------



## GrantA

Wanna buy one of those too?? Roflmao I got a great deal on mine and it's perfect for me, I only have one machine it can't lift and that's OK. It's a 3500lb capacity Toyota. I can raise the mast all the way and not hit the trusses in my shop so that's perfect lol! I have to repair a couple places where a bigger lift has hit the steel framing


----------



## HokieKen

It's definitely gettin gone Nathan! ) I wasn't in love with it at first but it finishes way nicer than it starts. Not one of my favorites but it's certainly a good un that I wouldn't be likely to turn down )


----------



## JohnMcClure

MikeACG if you're out there! You're a wizard with vectors…
I'm trying to make a stencil for spray-painting a logo (about 2ft by 2ft). Problem is, the logo has a lot of internal features so if I just machine the logo out of the sheet, internal bits will fall through. (Just like if you did the letter B, the two D-shaped bits you need would fall out without little strips to hold them in place)
Do you have a convenient method to add webs to hold those bits in place? I'm trying to draw them manually but it's a PITA!


----------



## Lazyman

It's funny you should say that Kenny. I had one a couple of nights ago and I sort of had the same impression. I wonder if it is an old batch or something. I will have to check to see if it has a date on it. Disappointing.


----------



## mikeacg

John,

I'm here… Email me (you should have my address from when I sent you the vectors) and we can work this out…



> It's definitely gettin gone Nathan! ) I wasn't in love with it at first but it finishes way nicer than it starts. Not one of my favorites but it's certainly a good un that I wouldn't be likely to turn down )
> - HokieKen


Kenny,
Have you ever turned down a free beer? Ha ha ha!
Your Christmas present will be a bit late by the way…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Email sent, Mike. Thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan - like I said, it grew on me before I had finished it so I didn't consider that it may be old. It was just a bit overwhelming (for lack of a better word) at the first few tastes. More rye than IPA I guess. But once my tongue learned what to expect, it looked forward to the next sip  If it is out of date or just a bad batch, I would have never known it. I'll sample a few of the others before I drink the other one and see if it gives me a different impression 

As a matter of fact I have turned down a free beer Mike. I was six and my wierd great-uncle was snoggered and trying to give me one. I took a taste and promptly declared it nasty and gave it back. And my son always has Bud Light. I always turn down Bud Light.

As long as it ain't my wife's "time of the month" it doesn't bother me when stuff is late ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Further proof that corn is evil. Not only does it always make it to your stool undamaged and yellow as ever. But it wears a creepy-assed grin about it.



It must be kinda dumb too. It put its cape on upside down.


----------



## Keebler1

Dies that look like its on correct? Having never messed with a chuck before it seems like it should go downto where the bigger taper starts


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, that's right Keebler.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks


----------



## HokieKen

One Christmas pokey down and one to go…


----------



## GrantA

Looks great Kenny! 
I'm about to put the final coat of hard wax oil on my coffee table frame, had to toss the top on it for a quick look a damn she's looking good I must say


----------



## Lazyman

Man, I really had to fight the urge to go get my van and get a couple of chunks of this big elm they we cutting down in a park near my house. Not sure why they cut it down. It looked fine last summer.










These small pieces were probably 16+" across and the oblong stump was probably 3×4'. Heartwood was almost the color of walnut.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - Dutch Elm Disease? I know they are cutting down elms that are perfectly good around here in an effort to get it under control. Lots of elm at the sawyer's and you see a lot of it advertised as firewood.

Kenny - Sometimes you need a step stool so you can see over the corn. I wouldn't worry about being good for Santa, it's the corn that knows whether you've been bad or good. It also knows when (and where) you've been sleeping.


----------



## bndawgs

Does anyone want to bring a van and help me carry this table saw up some stairs out of a basement.


----------



## Lazyman

Dutch elm disease really isn't much of a problem down here, at least not yet. There have been a few outbreaks but I walk by the tree regularly and my forestry degree usually makes me notice sick trees and I certainly didn't notice this one, though it can happen pretty quickly and I could have missed it or assumed it was just cause by fall. Also, based upon the color of the heartwood, this may have been a cedar elm which is less susceptible than the American elms.

They cut down smaller one last year but it was leaning over at about 45° over a sidewalk so I just assumed they didn't want it to fall on someone. I did manage to get a couple of chunks of that one. The wood was sort of a golden color and it made a couple of beautiful bowls.


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm. Not sure how a van is gonna help you get it out of the basement but I'd love to see it on youtube when you're done!

Take your table and trunions off then take the motor off. Now you have 3 manageable loads. You'll have yo realign everything when you put it back together but I would do that regardless.


----------



## HokieKen

Sheath making is thirsty work


----------



## HokieKen

I love getting good head…


----------



## bndawgs

Well it wasn't too bad. Although I'm definitely out of shape. I was sucking air at the trailer.


----------



## HokieKen

Is "Air" the guy you got the saw from?


----------



## Lazyman

That Deep Ellum IPA is my everyday beer lately. I almost always have some of that in the fridge. It's not usually so foamy. Must still be in shock for the long trip.


----------



## bndawgs

> Is "Air" the guy you got the saw from?
> 
> - HokieKen


No, but that makes me wonder if I could have gotten a discount?


----------



## MSquared

'Deep Ellum' you say?.....


----------



## mikeacg

Ah, Larry Campbell! Now there's a fellow who can play a guitar…
I'd be embarrassed to admit I own one (or more) around him! 
Thank you Marty for that trip down memory lane!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Is "Air" the guy you got the saw from?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> No, but that makes me wonder if I could have gotten a discount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


looks like a very beautiful saw Steve :<))


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Tony. Wasn't necessarily looking for a SawStop. But for the price I got it for, it was too good to pass up. Previous owner only used it for 1 cut.

Now I need to make a spot for it and then get it set up. Right after I work on the wife's van.


----------



## Lazyman

Did the guy still have all his fingers? If not, you might want to make sure the blade brake is working properly. ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

Figured I bet make an appearance and say I am still in. Consumed with Christmas and with my other passion model railroading. I am preparing to build an On30 layout in my hobby room. I already have a garden railroad outside. But want a small layout with more detail. But can't see N or HO anymore.


----------



## Lazyman

So I guess Z scale is out too.


----------



## bndawgs

> Did the guy still have all his fingers? If not, you might want to make sure the blade brake is working properly. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


Haha, yeah he did. After he finished his basement, he didn't leave enough room in his workshop for the saw.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Can I get some feed and speed recommendations?
Using the CNC to cut some 20ga brass for Dave and I've broken 2 end mills already.
Here's what I tried:
1/16 end mill, *2 flutes*, 0.025" depth of cut (2 passes needed for 0.040"-thick brass), *150 IPM*, 24K RPM.
End mill broke after about 3 inches of cutting. Out of 2-flute 1/16ths, so switched to 3-flute and also cut the feed in half:
1/16 end mill, *3 flutes*, 0.025" depth of cut (2 passes needed for 0.040"-thick brass), *75 IPM*, 24K RPM.

I have 1 more 1/16th 3-flute end mill left and I'd like to make it count. Any suggestions?


----------



## HokieKen

You should be okay with those speeds and feeds for a 3-flute John. That was pushing it a little for the 2 flute though. If you want to be safe, reduce your depth of cut. You should be fine with .025" but it may just be too much side load. Some pics showing the condition of the cuts and the broken portions of the end mill may let me get a better feel for what the issue is. Is 24k the slowest your spindle can go? Do you have something blowing out the chips?


----------



## Lazyman

I've never done it but when I have researched it, it seems like they suggested something more in the range of 10-15 IPM? They also suggested a slower spindle speed (12000-15000 RPM?) to prevent heat buildup. Chip clearing is essential so you may need to hold a shopvac hose up to the cutter to get them out of the way. Are you using any lubricant?


----------



## mikeacg

John,

Go online and look for stuff like this: 
https://littlemachineshop.com/mobile/speeds_feeds.php

If you are down to one bit, err on the side of very slow as you can always speed it up once you are sure it works. I don't do metal as a rule so I can't offer too many suggestions but I will be trying brass soon as I believe Grant is sending me some to play with.

A lot of this will depend on your machine and router/spindle power as I'm sure you know. Just gonna take some trial and error (and a few bits along the way…)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Geez! Sorry, John. Didn't mean to cost you a couple bits.

Slow Saturday around here. Watching bread rise is more exciting than watching paint dry, but not by much. At least when it's done, I'll have fresh bread!


----------



## GrantA

At only 0.032 thickness is it safe to assume you're cutting into a sacrificial bed? MDF maybe? If so that's probably giving those little bits more hell than the brass


----------



## GrantA

Egg nog and a nice fire… So what if I'm wearing flip flops and a t-shirt lol

Wishing all you guys and your families a safe holiday season and a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lazyman

Wife saw the hand plane you bought her for christmas and kicked you out didn't she.


----------



## GrantA

Pfft she should be so lucky
I made her a bird feeder from a pine cone and peanut butter


----------



## Keebler1

Finished bowl class. Think it turned out pretty good for my second turning


----------



## duckmilk

I would agree! Looks like Kevin is being drawn by the dark forces of the *lathe*.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Keebler! That Pear wood?


----------



## Keebler1

Maple


----------



## d_sinsley

> So I guess Z scale is out too.
> 
> - Lazyman


I actually want to do a z coffee table layout someday


----------



## d_sinsley

Nice keebler


----------



## jeffswildwood

I did a little turning the last two days. I needed to make some wheels for a bank truck I have been working on. First i remembered that I trashed my wheel jig on the last set about a year ago. Had to make a new (and improved) wheel jig. This one came out nice and worked great so I stated on the wheels. Well, they are oak and I'm calling them "snowflake" wheels. No two alike. I've made wheels out of pine, maple, cherry and walnut in the past but oak is a different animal.


----------



## EarlS

> Egg nog and a nice fire… So what if I m wearing flip flops and a t-shirt lol
> 
> Wishing all you guys and your families a safe holiday season and a Merry Christmas!
> 
> - GrantA


I hope that wasn't originally a swap project in the fire pit.


----------



## GrantA

It was from the last swap Earl don't worry yet


----------



## JohnMcClure

> At only 0.032 thickness is it safe to assume you re cutting into a sacrificial bed? MDF maybe? If so that s probably giving those little bits more hell than the brass
> 
> - GrantA


It's not the mdf, breakage happened during the first pass 0.025 into the material. 
I'll try super slow and see what happens. 
Dave, no biggie on the bits - they are not the moneymakers I use on plastics, they're just extras that have been hanging out in the bottom drawer for a long time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Keebler.


----------



## GrantA

What kinda operation is our caped crusader running now?? Looks like he has started Nutty Hodges Health Farm & Spa
Wow
Just wow


----------



## clieb91

Well that's a scary start to the morning…

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, glad the bits weren't a big deal.

Chris, welcome back to the clubhouse.

Grant… I can't even.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice Keebler. Was that done with carbide tools or using a bowl gouge? What kind of finish?


----------



## Keebler1

Carbide. Aussie wax he said its the same as the liquid shellawax rockler sells. He also took a handful of the shavings to help polish it


----------



## Keebler1

Christmas came early. Dave Kelleys tools came in today. Question I have a 1/3 horsepower craftsman grinder with 6" wheels on it. 
1) which grit should I use to somewhat round the ends so I can put them in thehandles I make 36 grit or 60 grit?
2) how much should I put in the handle drill bit permitting?

And I should have enough money to get the lathe when I get back home on 1/4


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

I'm guessing that Kenny is the one laying on the table getting a massage…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Christmas came early. Dave Kelleys tools came in today. Question I have a 1/3 horsepower craftsman grinder with 6" wheels on it.
> 1) which grit should I use to somewhat round the ends so I can put them in thehandles I make 36 grit or 60 grit?
> 2) how much should I put in the handle drill bit permitting?
> 
> And I should have enough money to get the lathe when I get back home on 1/4
> 
> - Keebler1


is your plan to epoxy them in Keebler ? :<))


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I'm gonna say at least 6" maybe 8" needs to be in the handle. If you're set on rounding the shanks then I'd use the coarsest wheel you have. Whichever way you decide to tackle that I'd suggest using a file to make some random grooves around the shank, for the Epoxy to grab


----------



## GrantA

Dad and I removed the lean-to shelter down one side of the shop last weekend in preparation for the new main roof metal job. 








That left a couple holes on the side wall open to the weather, the biggest being the top of the 12ft sliding door. 









Well… there was one thing sitting right on the other side of that door- my newly acquired hardinge turret lathe :-( 
It started raining yesterday evening and hasn't stopped yet, thankfully not too hard. I got up there around lunch today to work on the news. Wasn't too bad, I went ahead and pulled the cross slide off, laid all the tooling out and wiped out down then soaked every with wd40 for now. I left the big fan running so any moisture should get dried up now. I'm anxious to put this one through the paces, along with all my other stuff lol!


----------



## Keebler1

Tony was going to epoxy them in unless theres a better way to secure them in.

Grant what way would you suggest to secure them? Rounding the corners seemed like the easiest way


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no you can easy grind off corners make them round …. but make sure you notch grooves in them so epoxy has something to hold onto …. i would go at least 6 inches deep minimal … another way is to burn them in :<))


----------



## duckmilk

> Christmas came early. Dave Kelleys tools came in today. Question I have a 1/3 horsepower craftsman grinder with 6" wheels on it.
> 1) which grit should I use to somewhat round the ends so I can put them in thehandles I make 36 grit or 60 grit?
> 2) how much should I put in the handle drill bit permitting?
> 
> And I should have enough money to get the lathe when I get back home on 1/4
> 
> - Keebler1


I would ask DaveK or Kenny Kevin.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can burn them in and not round the corners. Or you can construct a Laminated handle that gets glued into a square groove.

I put 7" into the handle on mine.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I would ask DaveK or Kenny Kevin.
> 
> - duckmilk


INDEED DO NOT LISTEN TO ME I RAMBLE LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I would burn them in if it were me Keebler as long as you aren't laminating them anyway. If you're going to laminate regardless, I'd route the channel in.


----------



## Keebler1

If I bought this pack from rockler do yall think I could cut these down the middle with my table saw, run my dado stack 1/4" high 7" into from center into each side then laminate them back together to turn? Of course I would put the tool in while laminating with packing tape around it so glue idnt stick to it. Or do I need 3×3 blanks?

Also whats the best epoxy to buy?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I start with 2×2 blanks 18" long.


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't done one of these in a while. I'll throw my hat in.


----------



## duckmilk

Hi Don!

Didn't mean to demean you Tony, sorry 

Going to KC for the week. Have a wonderful Christmas everyone!!


----------



## HokieKen

Merry Christmas Duck!

Don's playing? I may have to rethink sitting out… he's been making some mighty nice knives…

I have about 8 days worth of work to get done by Wednesday :-/ Which sucks because it's the "make it pretty" phase that always suffers when corners need to be cut and I hate shortcutting that stage. Oh well, we'll do what we gotta I guess.

If I don't check back in before then, Merry Christmas boys and girls!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hi Don!
> 
> Didn t mean to demean you Tony, sorry
> 
> Going to KC for the week. Have a wonderful Christmas everyone!!
> 
> - duckmilk


no offence taken duck have a GR8 Christmas buddy :<))


----------



## Keebler1

I appreciate all the help. Whats the best epoxy to use?


----------



## GrantA

Best Epoxy is another can of worms just use any brand name 2-part Epoxy, something slow cure would be preferable


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Don!

Good work, Keebler. What Grant said, just avoid the 5-minute stuff and you should be fine.

Gonna need a lot of blue shop towels, Grant.

Merry Christmas, Duck and all. I'll probably be around, since my sweetie is heading to MN to be with her mom, who's in the hospital. Gonna see if I can get my prototype for the swap done while she's out of town. It's interesting trying to do this with most of my tools still packed in boxes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

These bars won't be pulled on or anything so just about any epoxy should keep the bars in. Just route a good fit on the bar and it should be good.


----------



## donwilwol

If you make sure the shafts are clean (wipe them down with acitone or mineral spirits) and make a few notches, and epoxy in, you won't get them out without destroying the handle.

I have some spalted beech I'm stabilizing. If I have what you need I'll help you out. Here is the last piece I used.










Most pieces are about 6" long if that's long enough.

https://www.timetestedtools.net/product/stabilized-spalted-beech-pen-blanks-my-pb-120719-1/


----------



## Keebler1

Don Ive bookmarked your site but 6" is a little tooshort thanks forthe offer though. Do you ever make pen blanks out of the red dyed beech you have for knife scales?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I am not going to welcome Don till i get the email :<))
I do hope he joins will make us all step out game up a bit


----------



## Keebler1

Whats the main uses for that carbide diamond tool? Only time I used one was in class and I just made shallow grooves with it in my handle to help with grip and looks


----------



## Lazyman

I don't use my diamond cutter much either but it can come in handy when making a tenon to mount a bowl blank into a chuck.


----------



## Keebler1

Thought i just read somewhere it can be used as a parting tool. Mustve misunderstood what they were saying. Since I am going to need a parting tool at some point would rhis tool work well?
Also can I sharpen it on an 80grit wheel on my grinder or do I need to spend the extra at some point to go with a dofferent grit?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thought i just read somewhere it can be used as a parting tool. Mustve misunderstood what they were saying. Since I am going to need a parting tool at some point would this Kerf Parting Tool, 1/16 in https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DVP45G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_teoaEbMZWQSG5 one work well?
> Also can I sharpen it on an 80grit wheel on my grinder or do I need to spend the extra at some point to go with a dofferent grit?
> 
> - Keebler1


do you have a slow speed Grinder Keebler ?


----------



## EarlS

*Merry Christmas to All!!!*

My shop currently looks like I'm refurbishing the Tinman from Oz. I decided to paint the Dust Collector cart metallic silver. That is a lot of shiny. Of course, my time management skills suck. Rather than painting at the end of the day, I did if first thing this morning so I have no place to do any other work. I definitely need the work space that the 32×48 top will provide. I didn't paint it silver, though, since it is 5/4 maple.

I'm 95% sure I will be able to participate in the swap since the prototype parts for my swap idea showed up (I wonder what happened to "back ordered ship 01/20/20"). Right now, the only thing that might throw a wrench in the works is the tingling, burning, and numbness in my hands that my Occupational Therapist (wife) tells me is severe Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. She is getting an appointment for me to have it checked out. If I can drag things out long enough, I can finish the swap item before I find out if I need to have it fixed. Damn this getting old sucks.


----------



## Keebler1

I have an old single speed 6" craftsman not sure what model wont know till I get home on the 4th


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Merry Christmas to you also Earl … this is why i made date to sign up so late lets get through these holidays then we will know just how we are at it :<)))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Damn this getting old sucks.


Yeah, but it beats the alternative.

The only progress on my shop last week was that they delivered the porta-potty. I was hoping to see some earth-moving before Christmas, but apparently I wasn't a good enough boy.

Having gotten stuck on two prototypes for my swap item, today I'm going to start on the third. I'm pretty sure this one will work, but I've said that twice already on this project… Guess I'm consistent, at least. :-/


----------



## Keebler1

Dave at least you have an idea of what you want to make I have no ideas yet


----------



## EarlS

> Dave at least you have an idea of what you want to make I have no ideas yet
> 
> - Keebler1


How about something on your new lathe??



> The only progress on my shop last week was that they delivered the porta-potty. I was hoping to see some earth-moving before Christmas, but apparently I wasn't a good enough boy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Make sure it is secure. The one that was onsite while our house was being built tipped over at lest 3 times in the wind. I can tell exactly where it tipped over from the patch in the yard where the grass didn't grow.

We had some dirt work in our yard last week when the foundation crew dug trenches from the back of the house down the hill as part of the wet basement remediation. They left a hell of a mess. Looks like the general contractor is going to be spending some money on new sod and landscape repair. At least everything is put back together and hopefully nothing will leak this spring.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Make sure it is secure. The one that was onsite while our house was being built tipped over at lest 3 times in the wind. I can tell exactly where it tipped over from the patch in the yard where the grass didn't grow.


Eh, it's desert. I'm not too worried. It's next to a big chamisa, which are basically weeds except for being prettier than 80% of the other things that grow here natively.

Also we had 40mph winds on Friday when they delivered it. It's probably secure enough. My only real worry is that it'll give the mice a place to hide from the hawks, but it's across the driveway from the house, which is "critter country" so I guess that's fine.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, I have the same problem. Got a few ideas but figured I'd start hashing them out more once I get the holiday gifts finished. Have 3 or 4 more to go, thankfully only one of them is due on Christmas morning

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

I have one due Christmas morning too.
Guess ill have to use shellac for speed.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, Tupps IPa is excellent!

I'll read previous posts when y'all bump all those full links off the page. Buttheads.


----------



## Keebler1

Whos posting full links i havent seen any. One of mine tried to do that but i fixed it. If it was my posts sorry kenny go play with your squirrells for a while lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I'm getting there. With only one (cheap) hand saw available, I've been dimensioning my lumber with a circular saw, then using a (cheap) Indonesian hand plane to smooth it. I couldn't drill the long hole I needed without my post drill, so I'm assembling pieces, rather than drilling a hole in a piece of wood.

Thankfully, I'm not short of ideas. If what I want to do doesn't work out, I have two different ideas for things to build. But I might end up right against the deadline if I have to switch gears. This would be a lot easier with a shop. And all the holiday gifts this year came from the kitchen.

Plus I'm helping bump the link off the page so Kenny can read it on his phone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The full link was Tony quoting your mistake, Keebler.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't worry about it, it's almost gone. Heck, Kenny can bump it himself now if he wants.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don Ive bookmarked your site but 6" is a little tooshort thanks forthe offer though. Do you ever make pen blanks out of the red dyed beech you have for knife scales?
> 
> - Keebler1


Yes, I've sold a few red pen blanks and I have a couple.


----------



## MSquared

Sleep tight on Christmas Eve night Kenny! There won't be visions of Sugar Plums dancing in your head NOW!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

and a hearty welcome to you Don you are added :<)))


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, are you going to do a blog on your shop build? I wish more folks on LJ that build garages, shop, sheds, etc. would document it for others planning on doing the same. I'm hoping to build a 16' x 22' shed with 12' walls in the back yard, initially with no power or insulation so I can get the non-garage crap out of the garage to use half of it for shop work. I have an HOA to contend with and since it's larger than the normally accepted 14' x 16' shed size, I have to get approval for a variation but it's over 210' from the road so I'm hoping it won't be an issue.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The full link was Tony quoting your mistake, Keebler.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


PLEASE FIRE ME I AM AN AWEFUL HOST LOL :<))


----------



## GrantA

Good idea yeti! I reckon I should do that myself


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, are you going to do a blog on your shop build?


Probably not. It's just going to be a 24×24 (or 25×25 if you're measuring the outside) square, split in half with a wall. One half will be a one-car garage (for the motorcycles) and the other will be my shop, which will have a mini-split for heat/cooling.

It'll look nice from the outside because HOA, but beyond that, I'm trying to keep it fairly simple.


----------



## Lazyman

> Thought i just read somewhere it can be used as a parting tool. Mustve misunderstood what they were saying. Since I am going to need a parting tool at some point would rhis tool work well?
> Also can I sharpen it on an 80grit wheel on my grinder or do I need to spend the extra at some point to go with a dofferent grit?
> 
> - Keebler1


This is the kind of diamond parting tool they were talking about. Carbide diamond tools are a different animal.

I have a similar small parting tool to the one you linked to. I got it on Amazon but I think it was much cheaper?. That will work fine on most spindles. Especially pens and tool handles.

You can use the 80 grit wheel but one grit up would be better. You usually aren't trying get a finish ready surface with a parting tool. The full speed grinder will work but you have to use short, light touches and keep a cup of water handy in case you over heat it. Personally, I prefer to simply using a belt sander or even just a sheet of sand paper on a smooth surface. Either way, parting tools only take a few seconds to sharpen.


----------



## Keebler1

Which one of the three would be better?

1)
2)
3)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Which one of the three would be better?
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> 
> - Keebler1


I would pick 3 if it was not mini I have the sorby starter set I love them :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

They have a psi version of #1 for $17 also


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Dave, are you going to do a blog on your shop build?
> 
> Probably not. It's just going to be a 24×24 (or 25×25 if you're measuring the outside) square, split in half with a wall. One half will be a one-car garage (for the motorcycles) and the other will be my shop, which will have a mini-split for heat/cooling.
> 
> It'll look nice from the outside because HOA, but beyond that, I'm trying to keep it fairly simple.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That size is very similar to what I could do if I wanted to make the investment and I knew we were going to be here for a while as ROI would certainly be under 100% so spending less on a shed makes more sense than ~3x as much for a garage. I know what you mean about keeping the bikes separated, especially when I sand, it gets everywhere. The dual sport I don't mind as much but my cruiser has to be blown off with compressed air before I touch it or the dust gets ground into everything.


----------



## HokieKen

Go ahead. Claw your eyes out. It won't help. You can never unsee it. Mwahhhhh.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, I have the PSI thin kerf parting tool and I compared it to the Sorby one and IMO they are close enough in quality that its not worth the extra $13 for the Sorby one. However If I was just going to get one parting tool, I would probably go with the beefier Hurricane diamond parting tool.

I'll throw out one other option. It will cost you a little more but the it is a good set of starter tools that comes to less than $10/tool because it is currently marked down to $70. This Hurricane set is made with good quality steel that holds an edge pretty well. 
It has 2 skew chisels, a small bowl gouge, a parting tool (not a diamond), a roughing gouge, a large spindle gouge and 2 small scrappers. This is a great set for the money and as you learn to sharpen them, it won't be too painful if you mess one of them up. They are a good size for a mini or midi lathe. Sometimes longer tools can be tough to maneuver on smaller lathes. While the parting tool is not a diamond tool, it can handle heavy duty parting operations. I have a Benjamin's Best set that appears identical to the Hurricane set and a cheaper diamond tool and I almost always reach for the straight tool when parting off large pieces.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That size is very similar to what I could do if I wanted to make the investment and I knew we were going to be here for a while as ROI would certainly be under 100% so spending less on a shed makes more sense than ~3x as much for a garage.


Well, the shop will have finished interior walls and such. It's going to be a garage mahal, based on the initial deposit check I had to write. But the only way I plan to move is when I'm *in* the box, instead of carrying it, so…

Here's two of the drawings.



















*Merry Christmas, gents!*


----------



## Lazyman

I am envious Dave. That is going to be a nice shop and doghouse as needed. I think that the only thing I would do differently is put another set of doors on the other end of the woodshop to encourage air flow when the weather permits. Another thing I might think about is a covered porch that would allow you to do some minor metal work outside the shop. At a minimum you need a good shady spot for a rocking chair.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The covered porch for sitting already exists on the house, Nathan. For working, the doors on the shop and garage face east, so there's sun in the morning, and it's around the corner by 1pm. If I'm doing any metal-working, that equipment will be in the "garage" side with the bikes, and I'll just roll it out the door,

The glass block windows face the street, and I got a hard veto on a door or window that opens on that side from my sweetie. I'll have to get by with the windows that open on the south and north, or use the mini-split.


----------



## Lazyman

You mean you have to walk all the way to the house to crack open a beer and sit on the porch?


----------



## MSquared

Doctor my eyes, tell me what is wrong, Was I unwise to to leave them open for so long? ... Apparently!

That can't be real! Toto! Toto! A grown man with a grey beard in a Ralphie Bunny Costume….. and enjoying it!! And not even a beer in his hand as a way of explanation! I need sleep to try to erase that image!


----------



## Lazyman

Ralphie's mother is still making him try on his aunt's costumes.


----------



## HokieKen

> Doctor my eyes, tell me what is wrong, Was I unwise to to leave them open for so long… Apparently!
> 
> That can t be real! Toto! Toto! A grown man with a grey beard in a Ralphie Bunny Costume….. and enjoying it!! And not even a beer in his hand as a way of explanation! I need sleep to try to erase that image!
> 
> - MSquared


It's soap poisoning Marty.


----------



## MSquared

Whaaaaaaa! ... I'll manage to get along, somehow…..


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You mean you have to walk all the way to the house to crack open a beer and sit on the porch?


Yeah. It's twelve feet to get to the garage which is where the beer and shellac fridge is (today), Nathan. I'll have to make a *lot* of trips to get my 10,000 steps per day. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - I double dog dare you to stand out by the mailbox in that.


----------



## Lazyman

> Kenny - I double dog dare you to stand out by the mailbox in that…
> 
> - EarlS


I triple dog dare you to put your tongue on the pole.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

> I triple dog dare you to put your tongue on the pole.
> 
> - Lazyman


I bet you say that to all the girls.


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone want to work on my wife's van for me? New power steering o ring and reservoir today. Hoping to get away without having to replace the pump


----------



## HokieKen

Turners, show me your skew sharpening jigs. It shouldn't take longer to sharpen a skew than it does a gouge but for some reason, it always does for me…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Turners, show me your skew sharpening jigs. It shouldn't take longer to sharpen a skew than it does a gouge but for some reason, it always does for me…
> 
> - HokieKen


I never use the project ruining tool LOL :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

I don't all that often Tony but I do for stuff like pens and the flashlights I'm turning because it leaves such a nice surface. But yeah, skews are little fickle buttholes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's mine.


----------



## GrantA

Who else is in the shop today? I'm chopping a few dovetails in some tiger maple, trying out an idea. Maybe it'll work and be an extra gift, if not I will have gotten some more practice at least lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Celebrating Christmas today at my house. My parents are heading out of town.

Kids are busy messing with their new stuff. Tempted to hit the shop but we're all hanging out as a family. So I'll probably chill.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dave. If I get one of those it'll double the value of my shop though ;-)

Little bit of Christmas done…


----------



## HokieKen

75% of that pic is a nice looking group Dave. Y'all always use your shower curtain as the backdrop for family photos?

Merry Christmas all ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm in the garage. Spent a half hour gluing up the first of four joints for my third prototype of my swap item. I'm pretty sure this one will work. And once I figure out the angles, I can maybe simplify things for the actual swap item.

Lunch break now, then I'll head back out and dig through the wood that's been unpacked and see if I can find a suitable board for some carving practice. I'll probably be out there most of tomorrow, too. Need to cut the pieces I glued together today apart and then re-glue them differently tomorrow, before I cut them apart again on Thursday.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A family that showers together…..

Don't make fun of my wife Kenny.


----------



## bndawgs

I got my saw tuned up and making sawdust.

Working with some walnut and not sure what the other is.










Walnut had a bad twist to it, so ripped in half and flattened. Then glued back up.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm in the shop too. Last minute sign gift for MIL still needs some paint infill, and it took breaking the 4th bit in brass for me to figure out why it's been happening.


----------



## EarlS

> Who else is in the shop today? I m chopping a few dovetails in some tiger maple, trying out an idea. Maybe it ll work and be an extra gift, if not I will have gotten some more practice at least lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Uh Grant - It looks like you are trying to put a dovetail into a square hole…..

Kenny - pink ivory?

I painted the DC cart some more (trying to hide the silver) and added another board to the 5/4 top piece so it is 32 X 42. Now I just have to make the breadboard ends.

Time to start getting ready for Church, then a dinner of lobster tails, Mac & Cheese, and a good bottle of beer before I finally get to open presents. There is a JessEm miter bar that's been waiting for me to open it since it arrived just after Thanksgiving. Tomorrow's highlight is prime rib on the Green Egg (10 lbs).


----------



## Keebler1

Nice wish I could be in the shop but sadly im working till 1/4


----------



## jeffswildwood

Merry Christmas everyone. Looks like I'm not alone working in the shop waiting for Santa. Finished this jewel today. Going to a good friend, project post to follow when my Son has a chance to take them.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOVE IT Jeff cant wait till the project post and details :<))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Tony, no where near your skill level but I'm getting better. I really want to start my train now.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - left to right: Purpleheart, Ironwood, Kelleycrafts cast pinecone, KC cast pinecone/****************************************.

John, were you running the spindle in reverse again? ;-)

Jeff that looks great!


----------



## HokieKen

My last Texas beer…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry about the spindle, John. If you need something for the hassle, let me know.

I found a piece of bargain-bin alder that'll probably be my carving practice board. Got one surface flattened enough to work with, and cut it into a few pieces. If I can figure out letter carving (and find my gouges) while my sweetie's taking care of her mom in MN, maybe I can welcome her home with a hand-carved "HOME" sign.

Nice work, Jeff, Steve, Kenny and Grant.

Earl, pictures or it didn't happen! I'm having prime rib tomorrow, too. And probably all week long.

Merry Christmas, everyone! If you get coal, you just have to take up forging. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

BTW Keebler, if you have the room, you can use the diamond carbide tool to part with.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks


----------



## GrantA

Nice pens Kenny! Slick little truck Jeff!
I think my quick little project was a success- I picked up a wine cork puller like this one, without the stand. I've seen one in person and have read reviews of the stand being wobbly and hey I can bend a piece of flat bar if it comes to needing it. 








I made this simple stand with dovetails. 








Here's the base with a little oil on it  








I'll try it, if we like it I'll refine /rebuild the stand but this one will do the trick.
One thing I underestimated though is the size of this beast. It's huge. I'm gonna need to move "bigger buffet /wine rack" up on the to do list for sure!


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. That beer was not a Texas Beer. That was actually a Santa Fe Beer! I went to see if I could find a La Cumbre beer from ABQ but the only NM beer they had was the Happy Camper.

I don't really use a jig to sharpen my skew. I just draw an line at the correct angle on the tool rest of my home built belt sander and use that to help keep the bevel straight. I keep saying I am going to make one like Dave's Sorby Proedge uses but, since it doesn't take that long, I just never have.

No shop time for me. We went to see the new Star Wars movie instead.

Tonight's dinner with the family was tenderloin on the grill and grill fried shrimp. So much food, I didn't even have room to drink a beer with it.

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Keebler1

Was the new star wars good?


----------



## HokieKen

Hoping to get Star Wars watched tomorrow night after all the "fun".

Merry Christmas! ********************ter was full!


----------



## bndawgs

Merry Christmas to everyone. Guess I should go to bed since the kids will be up in 5 hrs


----------



## Lazyman

The Star Wars movie was pretty good.

Spoiler Alert: It is sort of the same story as episode 6 with the next generation and a nod to the old guys. The Force is good, the Dark Side is bad, the rebels rally.


----------



## mikeacg

Merry Christmas everyone!
Didn't get to chime in last night as I was busy securing a vehicle to use while the hearse is down (lost my alternator a week or so back and I'm not doing well without a vehicle). I'll be styling a beautiful, red, late model Ford diesel for the next couple of weeks… Good to have friends who are willing to share!
Porterhouse for me tonight!!!
I'll be in the shop tomorrow as the shipper shows that my shaper hit Cheyboygan yesterday so should in Newberry tomorrow!


----------



## Keebler1

Merry Christmas


----------



## GrantA

Merry Christmas guys!



> I ll be styling a beautiful, red, late model Ford diesel for the next couple of weeks…
> 
> - mikeacg


Like this Mike? I'd drive it around town for sure!









I'm excited for ya on the shaper keep us updated


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got almost an inch of snow here last night, so ended up with a White Christmas after all. Not going to shovel, but I'll go out and leave footprints in the neighborhood for my morning walkies a little later on.

Good luck with the hearse, Mike! And the new toy!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*MERRY CHRISTMAS SWAPPERS*

i would love a tractor like that one Grant :<))

you just keep your snow Dave P. i dont need a white Christmas :<)))

OH NO not the hearse broken down :<((

I'm so glad I never got into star wars :<))

nothing special for supper crab cakes *YUMMY* :<))


----------



## TEK73

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## DavePolaschek

> you just keep your snow Dave P. i dont need a white Christmas :<)))


You sure, Tony? It's kinda pretty.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, pictures or it didn't happen! I'm having prime rib tomorrow, too. And probably all week long.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Christmas present:










Dust collector cart/ work top (almost finished)










Lunch (10 lb Prime Rib)










Drawer sides waiting for dovetails (waiting for dust cart/work top completion)



















There are also some brass pieces for my Studley mallet on top of the drawer sides waiting for me to send them to Kenny.

Unfortunately, I have to go back to work tomorrow. No more vacation days.

Dave - it's going to be 60 and sunny here today.


----------



## clieb91

Merry Christmas All. Finishing up a few things in the shop later today for gifts going out of town. Christmas morning was fun with my parents joining us for the first time in years. Dad is enjoying all the things he can do now that he is retired. Plus having him here to help with cooking dinner last night of Crab Mac-Cheese, Shrimp and Salmon was a bonus. 
Posted some projects that have already been delivered and more to come.

Dave- That's the kind of snow I refer to as photographer's snow just the perfect amount to not screw things up but look great for photos.
Keebler- Safe travels

Hope you all have the type of Holiday you are wishing for.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

No snow here either. Actually in the mid 60's. Dinner is cooking, steak and shrimp! Can't wait. Having a sip or two (or three) of shine while I wait. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Keebler1

Company is paying for my meal up to $20 and I dont get to Amarillo area often so I just stopped at the big texan steakhouse. About an hour and ahalf wait to e seated. Good thing I dont have to be in lubbock till 0830 tomorrow


----------



## Keebler1

Mike found something to put on the hood of the hearse as a hood ornament


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny think you need to bring your cape and try to beat this record


----------



## DavePolaschek

Merry Christmas, Keebler! Sorry you're working.

Snow here is just about melted. The sun came out around noon. Temp only got up to 38F or so, but it felt pretty warm out of the wind.

Rib roast came out pretty dang good.


----------



## Keebler1

No big deal get a bonus for working through the 4th.prim rib ham and turkey on buffet with cheesecake for dessert at the big texan today. $30 after tip but was worth it.


----------



## Bluenote38

Merry Christmas to all - hope you are having a joyous holiday with family


----------



## mikeacg

> Mike found something to put on the hood of the hearse as a hood ornament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


Cool Keebler! You do have my shipping address don't you? Ha ha ha!
Safe travels…


----------



## HokieKen

Finally! My wife understands now that I deserve a MAJOR AWARD!









I also have to have something to ensure that Black Bart and his gang don't steal it.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny

Told my kid I was gonna put those horns on the hood of our elantra and she was adamantly against it


----------



## bndawgs

Searing some tenderloin for dinner. So good










Nice haul Kenny. That's my wife's favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## Keebler1

Just watched a youtube video about making tool handle fr lathe. The guy cut his blank in 2 but off center. Cut a groove in the thicker piece then glued back together. He didnt wpoxy the tool in the handle just used 2 set screws through the farrel.

1) should I cut my blank even and cut geoove in both sides or do it the way he did in the video?
2) would the setscrew method work? That way I can change handle design up if needed.


----------



## EarlS

Tony - Good, bad, or otherwise, sign me up. You should have a PM with my information shortly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, you'll put your eye out…

Steve, yum! But I wouldn't trade my prime rib…

Keebler, asymmetric blanks are easier. I don't trust something like a set screw, but it might well work. I would epoxy it, but I know I would drop the thing, it would land on its handle, and snap off the screw or something crazy.

Welcome, Earl!


----------



## Keebler1

Dave he had allens holding it. Thinking maybe go the set screw route till I get some experience and find the handle design thats comfortable for me then epoxy if set screws would hold the bar correctly


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, I would cut it up the center and route both sides if it were me. Because the glue line being off-center on a round handle would drive me batty. There are systems out there that have a set screw to hold the tool in the handle so that multiple tools can be used with one handle. You'll have to have a pretty perfect fit of the tool in the channel though or you may get a lot of vibration on heavier cuts.

That gives me another thought on making your handles… You could drill a round hole for them, fill the hole with epoxy, coat the tool shaft in Vaseline and then insert it. Let the epoxy set then slide the tool back out. This will let the epoxy make perfect "sleeve" for the tool to slide into. Then you can use a set screw to hold it in firmly if needed. Or you could just drill completely through the ferrule, tenon and tool bar and drive in a brass pin.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny i like the idea of the round hole with epoxy but with my luck I would find some way to put the tool in crooked


----------



## HokieKen

Just drill the hole so it's the sized just so the corners of the tool make contact with the sides of the hole. That will ensure you get it in there straight.


----------



## Lazyman

> That gives me another thought on making your handles… You could drill a round hole for them…
> -Kenny


That is if you have a long enough drill bit AND your drill press or lathe can handle the ~18-20" blank. I guess it depends upon how deep you plan to set them into the handle. Comet Midi lathe won't handle the length with chucks and bit. You may be able to do it with a bench top DP by swinging the table out of the way. Drilling perfectly straight by hand would be a challenge (for me anyway).

If you do decide to try to use a set screw, I would also put another one tapped through the wood lower down the handle to reduce the vibration. Just make sure that it is short enough that it doesn't stick above the hole when set. BTW, Harbor Freight has an assortment of 150 sets screws for $9 before coupon.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Welcome Earl the list was updated :<))


----------



## GrantA

Any of y'all get any fishing gear from Santa? My mother in law got me some stuff I've had hanging out on an Amazon wish list - check out these hooks 








The long shank ones will be tied as giant flies to look like squid and herring or salmon. The goal is a ling cod similar to this guy on a 14wt fly rod hehe. Also halibut, they eat the same stuff 









I shouldn't have to worry about little fish messing with me!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

wow the shorter hook has one nasty barb LOL :<))


----------



## d_sinsley

Now that the presents have been unwrapped and Christmas is over its time to take this challenge serious. One of my Christmas presents is replacement carbide tips for turning tools. I am going to make my own and need to get that done as I am doing some turning for this projects. I have plenty of aromatic cedar left over so I have the wood. Just need to jump in and get er made.


----------



## Keebler1

Why should I go with a 15"-16" handle vs a 10"-12" handle for my turning tools?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

since you will be turning smaller stuff a 12 inch handle seems like a smart decision … as you start to turn bigger stuff is when you need the extra length to hold onto them puppies … when first turning is you need to be able to hold it steady JUST MY 1 CENT LOL :<))


----------



## Lazyman

> Why should I go with a 15"-16" handle vs a 10"-12" handle for my turning tools?
> 
> - Keebler1


How long are the steel shanks? I would want a minimum of 12" handles unless the length of the shank sticking out from the handle is pretty short. For pens and relatively small spindle turning, it may be easier to use shorter length tools. For bowls and larger spindles and hollowing, a longer handle allows you the rest the end of the handle and one hand against your body for stability and allows the cutter end to stick out past the tool rest farther when hollowing. Not as big of a deal with carbide but still a consideration. On the other hand with a midi lathe, sometimes too long of a handle can make certain cuts, especially while hollowing and finishing a bowl, more awkward; though, if you are able to remove the tail stock, it may not be a problem.

Hah. I just reread that and it may not be very helpful, since my advice was all over the place. It is sort of personal preference thing and one of the reasons that after a few years, assuming you start turning regularly, you will likely accumulate a few more tools for different situations. So I guess my advice is to err on the side of slightly longer because you can usually use longer handled tools for finer detail but for bowls and hollowing, shorter ones will be "disappointing" (...she said). Beat you to it Kenny


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, you're way way way over complicating this.

I don't think anyone really wishes they're handle was shorter (that was for you Nathan). The handles can be however long you want really. Shanks I sent are 12" long. Stick about 6-7" inside the handle and leave 5-6" out. I recommend ~16" -18" handles. I also recommend routing the groove in your case and just use epoxy. No pins or screws.

Don't spend too much on the wood, you might as well just bought a finished set if you spend too much.

Don't over complicate this stuff. I promise, it's not as hard as you're making it.

You've got this man.


----------



## Lazyman

...And you can always shorten them if you find they are too long. You would have to do that with saw, rasp and sandpaper but its not a big deal.


----------



## GrantA

Finally got my new-to-me delta lathe dragged inside my home shop this afternoon (it has been under the open shelter next to the shop since may). 








I've got the variable speed mechanism soaking with pb blaster right now, gonna clean her up just a little and make some test cuts on some of this….


----------



## EarlS

Grant - your house must be on a steep hill??

On the other end of the finishing hook spectrum, Dad ties #22 dry flies that are about 1/16" long. Somehow he routinely catches 5-7 lb trout using them.

I spent yesterday afternoon working on breadboard ends for the work top. I forgot how much work a breadboard end can be. I guess it is my punishment for not thinking through the design initially. They will be overhang to clamp things to the end of the top.


----------



## GrantA

Ha! I must have just been standing about that angle after wrestling that beast inside!
I bet those trout are a blast to catch!


----------



## Lazyman

I just assumed that the diagonal picture was a compromise between sideways pictures you often see and right side up.


----------



## GrantA

Alright! She's looking a little better and most importantly working like a champ! Unfortunately I'm about to be pulled away again, maybe tonight I'll get back to her


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Grant


----------



## HokieKen

Looking like some fun Grant! I've really come to enjoy the continuously variable speed of the Reeves drive on my lathe


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are good lathes between that and the similar PM version. You should look on your local CL for something like that Keebs. They really don't go for crazy amounts.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Those are good lathes between that and the similar PM version. You should look on your local CL for something like that Keebs. They really don't go for crazy amounts.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


they do where I live LOL :<)) LIKE $ 2400.00

*LIKE THIS*


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just assumed that the diagonal picture was a compromise between sideways pictures you often see and right side up.


That's brilliant! I'm going to shoot all my pictures diagonal from now on so nobody can complain about them being sideways, no matter what the site does to them!

No shop time at all today, but I did read up (in an actual book) about one of the problems I've been having with my swap project prototypes. Turns out, what I want to do is hard without a bench or drill press, or about a half-dozen different things that are all packed up until my shop is done. So I've got that going for me.

Sounds like the permits came through today (or are supposed to on Monday? My contractor is an optimist), so hopefully the earth-mover will be here on Monday. I hope. Weather permitting. Oh yeah, we had thunder and sleet and rain today, and are supposed to get snow tonight.

Tomorrow is fixing a shower head that has a tiny leak and painting a bit of bathroom wall where a dent got patched but never painted. And then maybe some garage time to see if I can make progress. Also going to see if I can cut some 1/4" strips off a 2' long piece of 3/4 alder using a circular saw. How hard could it be? At least my circular saw is cordless so I'm unlikely to chop through the cord and electrocute myself, right?


----------



## bndawgs

Well, this sucks. Guess I need more clamps.

Any ideas on how to salvage this?


----------



## Lazyman

> That's brilliant! I'm going to shoot all my pictures diagonal from now on so nobody can complain about them being sideways, no matter what the site does to them!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So will you tilt to the left or the right or will it vary by how you are feeling that day?

With my luck, I would tilt it the wrong way and it would wind up posting upside down.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I hadn't thought of that, Nathan. But if I make sure it's always at 45 degrees, it can never end up exactly upside down, right?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well, this sucks. Guess I need more clamps.
> 
> Any ideas on how to salvage this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


run it through the band saw then clean it up with planer then glue back together with clamps this time LOL :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

I cut thru a circ saw cord recently too dave!
Didn't hurt anything but I've been much more careful since.


----------



## GrantA

First turning on the new lathe was a success! I made my grandpa a bottle opener from local (Georgia) old growth heart pine and I incorporated a piece of buckeye burl (he's from Ohio) as an accent. He loved it! I hooked him up with a case of his favorite- the only time you'll ever catch me buying bud light

















I added a small rare earth magnet like clieb91 used on my bottle opener, I may need to add one more though, didn't seem quite strong enough.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice


----------



## Keebler1

Whats a good price on 2×2x25 rosewood blank? 
Also 2×2x24 purpleheart blank?


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - Check Bell Forest Products. Their pricing should at least give you a guess.


----------



## clieb91

Grant, Looks good. I have used to magnets in the past spaced a few inches apart.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone in dallas area willing o go up to south OK I know someone cutting up a bunch of oak and elm. He isnt going to split it and not cutting to size or separating the elm from oak. $25 a truck load.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Checking in again.
Dave P, I will be starting over on your brass project. Throwing bits at it didn't work so I have to do things right and take my time. I will get it done, but it's not looking like today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No real hurry, John. I appreciate all the effort!

If I had my shop done so I would have a place to store wood, I'd ponder making that drive, Keebler. Just too far to go to get something I've got no place to put. Heck, that'd even be good for fireplace wood…


----------



## Lazyman

A little to far for me Keebler unless it was something a little more exotic. I usually find everything I need just in my neighborhood from people pruning their trees.

If you want firewood, I imagine that the tornado ravaged area of Dallas has plenty for the taking. It is pretty amazing how much damage there was. I saw where it crossed the the North Dallas Tollway and just that small part of the path looks pretty devastated. I saw a satellite image and you can see the path of the tornado from space.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i expected by now to see what the one in a cape bought at the Charles Neil sale :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Not a lot Tony. I got there at 9:00 when it started and all the tiger maple and power tools were already marked "sold". I got some carving tools and a worksharp knife sharpener, a froe and a small board of birdseye maple. I left the rest of it there for the rest of the huge crowd since the tiger maple was my main reason for going. I don't regret going though. It was a gorgeous day for the drive and it got me away from my house full of guests for a few hours ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Only thing I would have wanted was one of the scraps Charles used in one of his finishing demos as a momento…

..and the froe. I am sure you still have my address.


----------



## HokieKen

They actually weren't letting go of anything even remotely sentimental Nathan. It's pretty fresh and the family was obviously having a rough time and understandably so. There were obviously projects in different states of completion but everyone who asked about them was told they weren't for sale. I was even told initially that the knife sharpener wasn't for sale because his grandson had memories of seeing Charles use it to sharpen knives so frequently. But that apparently got vetoed and they brought it to me when I was checking out and gave me a price. I felt bad taking it but his grandson was the one who brought it to me and said he was totally fine with letting it go.

I know lots of people wanted something that was just "Charles" but I think a lot were likely disappointed. I picked up a mortise gauge too because it was so well-used. I don't know if Charles actually used it himself or just bought it used but I'm happy knowing it was his and it was something I needed too. I also forgit that I picked up a small brass dovetail gauge too. Nanny-nanny-boo-boo Dave ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

FWIW to anyone, I've determined the reason I broke all those bits and ruined a good sheet of brass and failed to make some very simple CNC cuts for Dave.
Two basic mistakes: not perfectly flat sacrificial surface beneath the brass, and failing to properly secure the brass to the surface below.
I screwed the brass sheet to MDF with 4 screws, and it seems that periodically the bit would try to "suck up" the brass - there was enough play for that to be possible - breaking bits.
At first I thought the feed was too high and that was it. Then the second time I thought the same thing. The third time I thought the same thing. The fourth time I thought the same thing. The fifth time I thought the same thing but also used lighter depth of cut. I'm pretty sure that was my last 1/16th bit (of the non-essential variety that I don't use on plastics), so the project may wait until I get a couple more. 
BUT I'm quite confident that I understand the failure enough to succeed next time. 
I'll first flatten the spoilboard so there's no high Z areas, then I'll screw down the brass in multiple places closer to the cut lines so there's no room for flexing up; and maybe use spray adhesive before I screw it down too.
Posting this more as a reminder to self than anything else - it'll probably be a few days before I get back to this.
Sorry Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sorry Dave!


No worries, John. Sorry you're having so many learning opportunities.

I got word from the GC for my shop. Permits have not been approved yet, but "definitely this week!" So there's a chance they'll still break ground in 2019, but I'm not going to hold my breath. Been cold enough this past week that the top bit of ground is frozen now, so we'll see…


----------



## HokieKen

Is the reason for such a small bit just to minimize waste John? I gotta say, if it were me, I'd be using a 3/16" bit minimum. Probably 1/4". When you're wasting endmills, saving a little brass ain't all that important ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Little (14×5) Bodark bowl, Nathan and a buddy of mine salvaged from a storm. Hoping it stays yellow but we will see.




























Also a gift for a co-worker who knits. Yarn bowl from Bradford Pear.



























Watch out Keebler, it's an addiction that has no cure!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

beautiful bowls Gary :<))


----------



## HokieKen

That Bradford Pear has some wild grain in it Gary! I love turning that stuff  Bodark is gorgeous when it's that orange color but in my limited experience, that color is short lived. Luckily, the brown color it turns to is pretty nice too.


----------



## Lazyman

Those are nice Gary. Did you dry it in you alcohol vat? Keep it away from UV light to keep it yellow as long as possible, though I made a tiny bowl from some bois d'ark a couple of years ago that is now a really beautiful coppery brown that I think I like even better. How are the slabs we cut drying so far? Any warping?


----------



## Keebler1

Nice bowls Gary.
Got my first blank for tool handles. 2×2x18 rosewood for $20


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Nice bowls Gary.
> Got my first blank for tool handles. 2×2x18 rosewood for $20
> 
> - Keebler1


rosewood very fancy brother … 1 word of advise start your first turning with some popular or something cheaper till you get the feel :<)))


----------



## d_sinsley

Well guys before we get officially rolling, I am going to bow out. I had a lot of fun with the mallet swap and was looking forward to this one. But my health is not doing so hot and I have a few other things that have to be a priority. I only have so many good days.

So instead of making something half ass or not getting it done at all, I had better just sit on the sidelines and watch and catch the next one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry to lose you, Devon. Take care of yourself!

Nice bowls, Gary.

Keebler, listen to Tony. He's a wise tiger. ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks guys, Nathan they are warping like none other. I will have a lot of flattening once they are dry. I have made a few other pieces from Bodark and used a CA glue finish on them. They have stayed yellow for about 8 months now. We will see but the guy who has them says they don't see sunlight.

I finished this bowl (so far) with Mylands sanding sealer (game changer) and Ack's abrasive and polishing pastes. I will buff it out on the beal system before it goes to it's forever home o (once some one buys it)


----------



## jeffswildwood

*John*, with that learning curve you are having with that brass, now I am glad we chose hard maple for my doors.

*Gary*, we got our lathes at the same time and started learning at the same time. You have very much surpassed me! Very nice job buddy!


----------



## donwilwol

It was a nice day yesterday, so I started on the project.


----------



## doubleG469

Thanks Jeff, I feel it's just time spent (you don't see the F ups) and your having to move yours outside each time and the weather shifts up there probably have a lot to do with that. But thank you.


----------



## Keebler1

Was planning on using a pine board to make a temporary handle with. This way I know it'll work and I can use the temporary handle to make the others and probably the swap item first. I may just by a poplar blank from rockler when im there on the 11th. They're only $12 for 2×2x36


----------



## donwilwol

> Was planning on using a pine board to make a temporary handle with. This way I know it ll work and I can use the temporary handle to make the others and probably the swap item first. I may just by a poplar blank from rockler when im there on the 11th. They re only $12 for 2×2x36
> 
> - Keebler1


How long do you need these to be? I probably have some 2" Ash or oak.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave starts with 18" the lathe im getting is 16" between centers. Not sure how long final result will be till I get started. Gonna start with 16" piece and go from there


----------



## doubleG469

> Dave starts with 18" the lathe im getting is 16" between centers. Not sure how long final result will be till I get started. Gonna start with 16" piece and go from there
> 
> - Keebler1


Starting with a 2" x 2" is going to leave you with a very skinny handle for turning tools. IMHO


----------



## Keebler1

So I should start with 3×3? Thought Dave started with 2×2 but couldve seen wrong. Thats one reason im going to go with test run of poplar also


----------



## Lazyman

> I finished this bowl (so far) with Mylands sanding sealer (game changer) and Ack s abrasive and polishing pastes. I will buff it out on the beal system before it goes to it s forever home o (once some one buys it)
> 
> - doubleG469


If you have never tried the Mylands Friction finish I highly recommend it. I've never tried the Beal system but the friction finish is super easy. I just sand up to at least 600 grit and sometimes all the way to 1200 and then apply a coat of the finish and buff it with a soft cloth on the lathe and you're done. I get a highly polished finish with that approach.

Keebler,
Handle size is definitely a personal preference but all of my turning tools are all less than 2" in diameter. In fact, most are closer to 1.5" at their widest point. They were all purchased with handles on them so I didn't make them that way. If you have extra large hands, I suppose that a larger handle might be preferable but I find mine pretty comfortable. For me the shape may have more to do with the comfort than the diameter.


----------



## RichBolduc

I second mylands friction polish. I'm pretty happy with HUT's also.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

I was using the Hut's myself but they were out the last time I went to get some so I picked up the Mylands and I seem to get a better finish with it.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Nathan will have to try a 2×2. I made that ice cream paddle and I know the blank wasnt any bigger than 2×2 so that might work.

Gary I used Mylands friction polish on the handle I turned and it was easy and looks nice.


----------



## Lazyman

That paddle handle looks nice. One caution about the Mylands. It is probably not very water resistant so it may not hold up well to washing so it may need periodic reapplication and buffing. I probably would not use it on a tool handle either because sweat will probably wear down fairly quickly. My personal preference for tool handles is Tried and True Varnish oil which is basically a true BLO with a natural resin added. It isn't as glossy and just has a good feel in the hand. You can also clean off any grime and reapply with minimal work. Unless I need a durable poly finish, I use it on many of the things I make (other than turned items where I use the Mylands) because it doesn't leave a plastic looking finish like poly or lacquer can. The only downside to the T&TVO is it can take several days to apply and cure, depending upon how many coats your apply, though I have actually applied it like a friction finish on tool handles which seems to speed up the curing process.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan you assume I put a finish on anything that I put in the shop but I will probably finish my tool handles.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Is the reason for such a small bit just to minimize waste John? I gotta say, if it were me, I'd be using a 3/16" bit minimum. Probably 1/4". When you're wasting endmills, saving a little brass ain't all that important ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Valid, kenny. There are some features of this that require 1/8" or less and would look better with 1/16.
I do have plenty of 1/8 tooling so I suppose that's how I should proceed. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I took you off the list Devon … but i have NO PROBLEM adding you back on to it …. but first take care of your health that is the most important :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use a 2×2 and e fattest part of the handle is around 1.75". A little skinnier where the hands go.

I like mylands sanding sealer a lot. I pair it with Yorkshire grit but I've heard good things about that acks stuff Gary mentioned.


----------



## GrantA

Mine are 2.0625"

Just kidding. I know it's exciting to get new stuff. And learn new skills. And make something cool you can use! 
Remember, you can make more. That's the beauty here. Make some handles from cheap wood. Free even- a limb from the yard. Learn. Use them, then make some you love


----------



## d_sinsley

Tony,

Thanks. I don't want to bore people with my sob story, but surgery #7 is a failure. What that simply mean is that I have a 24/7 headache, blurred vision, and a perpetual stiff neck. I doubt anytime soon we will have a fix. That means that after work and on the weekends I only have so much in me. And while I love wood working it is second to my model railroading and at the same time we are doing this swap I would be involved in a modeling competition. I have competed in this competition for the last 7 years. I can't bow out of that now. I know there will be other swaps and I am going to follow this one with great interest. I just don't want to let others down by not getting done or not doing the best I can.

So to all, Enjoy and I will be following along.


----------



## GrantA

Wow Devon, i cringe to hear your story (while wanting to hear the updates whether good or bad) but I also love hearing your passion for the model railroad stuff. I pray the doctors figure something out for you!
On the railroad subject, do you use wood for that? I've got a large assortment of small pieces of wood, also metal, micarta etc. If any of that can help you I'd love to send a care package your way! Also if you'd like anything machined I've pretty much got a full machine shop now, some of its not running quite yet but it's close! 
If it's above my pay grade (doesn't take much lol) Kenny will help out ;-)
Let us know if we can help, I'm sure any of us who can would love to help out!


----------



## d_sinsley

Grant,

you may have wished you never asked, . First off wood I am pretty well covered on. I scratch build just about everything. I model in two different scales. I have a garden RR that is in an area 60' by 10'. It is in 1:20.3 scale which is American 3' narrow gauge on 45mm track (standard for garden railroads).










and I also am beginning an indoor layout in On30 scale which is American narrow gauge in 1:48 scale (O scale)on HO track. I have no track down but have started modeling the cars.



















and as for the modeling competition I won last year with this little steam crane



















again 100% scratch built. Most everything you see on the crane I made from scratch. Only a very few purchased parts were used. Right down to the plumbing and valves are fashioned from bits of styrene and wire. Anyway that's my real love. I like running trains but my real passion is the model building.

Now here is where you may regret offering your services. I have a very special project that I need some machining done for. I am going to scratch build a locomotive that ran on a narrow gauge line in the late 1890's near my area. Only two of these locomotives were ever made and they were awesome little beasts. Where I need the services of a machinist is the "tires" for the drive wheels. The tires are basically the same as on a car more or less. The drivers (the main drive wheels that the crank side rods are mounted too) were made of the center (rims) and tires which were basically machined steel bands that fit over the cast iron centers. I have had the centers 3d printed. But I need the tires. I want them made of steel (possibly aluminum) so that they will don't wear out with use. Plastic I just don't think will hold up. And I don't want brass because the yellow will look funny. They need to be silver to look authentic. If you want to take a look at the project I have, or can get, a drawing of all the dimensions. I would need a total of 12 of them for my personal use. with a possability of another 12 for a friend that wants to build this model also. It kinda funny because I model the Coeur d'Alene Railway and Navigation Company and he models the East Broad Top. In the real world the CR&N sold this locomotive to the East Broad Top. We belong to the same model railroad forum and I started describing this locomotive I wanted to build and sure enough he was also planning to build the same locomotive and we just got lucky to discover each others interest. Anyway we both want to model it in our respective lines. The problem with this model is that it has a weird size driver and there are no commercially available parts that even come close to the right size or look. So we have to scratch build them. Hence the printed centers and the need for custom machined tires.

My email address is [email protected], if you think this is something you might want to take a stab at I can send the files I have (or can get from my friend) and you ca look them over and see what you think. So far I have not found anyone up to the challenge, or if they are willing they want in excess of 50 bucks each and there is no way I am spending $300 dollars for just the tires.

Anyway thanks for the concern, the offer. As for a care package I am pretty well set for most of my construction supplies. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## d_sinsley

For those that are interested here is a little video tour of the layout.






and here are a couple better pictures


----------



## GrantA

That's awesome Devon! I'm afraid my dog would eat the train, yours looks pretty chill though

As for regretting anything 









Email sent  
Depending on the diameter this could be the perfect project to try out the new hardinge lathe on!


----------



## d_sinsley

Fortunately my little Pepper is not a chewer. She does not like it when they run, I think the healer comes out and she wants to herd it.


----------



## Keebler1

Devon how do you carry your trains to competition and ow big are they usually?


----------



## d_sinsley

The competition is all online we are given a theme and budget of 10 dollars and a month to build it. It's an honor system and you post your progression as you build. At the end you take glamour shots of it and the people on the forum vote.

It's very low key, and the idea is to doing something in the off season, being a garden RR many of us have to take a pause in the winter. So this gets us doing something. And the main idea is to create out of our scrap heaps. We usually have 10-15 builders. It's a lot of fun and we have some amazing modelers.

As for size and transportation. That car is about 16-18 inches long. So not huge. Twice the size of the old Lionel. I belong to a local club and each month we go to someone's layout and run. We almost all use RC/battery. I have a carrier for the locomotives and crates for cars and a cart to haul it all on.

It's a lot of fun and best part is they are big and I can see them and my sausage fingers can hold and fiddle with the pieces.

This is not the ride on kind. This is just a big version of the good old model railroad. The picture of that crane is actually taken on my porch railing for a size reference


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow, Devon, that crane car is awesome. A little trick photography and it could appear as the real thing.

Totall respect for your attention to detail.


----------



## EarlS

> That s awesome Devon! I m afraid my dog would eat the train, yours looks pretty chill though
> 
> - GrantA


I can't imagine that Bo would do such a thing!!!

Devon - when you mentioned railroad modelling, I wasn't expecting to see handmade crane cars. That is some really nice work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Devon, sorry to hear you surgery didn't resolve your predicament, I can't imagine having to deal with that. My only cross to bear (except for disobedient children) is being 90% deaf in my left ear with perpetual loud tinnitus. Kids and a garage packed tighter than a moving truck are my only excuses for not participating but it's interesting to follow along nonetheless.

BTW, the garden train setup looks awesome!


----------



## d_sinsley

Thanks guys for all the kind words and I didn't meant to hijack the thread. But model RRing is and has been my passion since I was about 12. For many years I couldn't partake because of space and other commitments. Now that I am basically an empty nester I have more space, more money, and more time.

i don't know if you can open this link without being a member of the train forum but here is another of my pride and joys. A 100% scratch built locomotive.

This is related to our wood working. I made the Steam and Sand domes for that loco out of plumbing fixtures and then turned them on my lathe.


----------



## doubleG469

Devon that is some serious hobby work there my friend. A rabbit hole I for one do not have the capacity to delve into (with my twelve other semi hobbies).

Nathan, try going up to 400 grit, apply mylands wait 30 minutes sand at 600 grit (repeat) and then sand at your higher grit - finish and polish out. I find that going above 400 seems to burnish the wood too much for the finishes to truly soak in. just a thought.


----------



## d_sinsley

Here is how I can tie my derailing the thread into a relatable topic.

If you are like me and I know many of you are, wood is not the only substance we use in our wood working. I have already seen some nicely turned brass and epoxy. I till give you a little advice on turning PVC. It has its place and could be used for all sorts of stuff. Its a nice bright white that could be used for all sorts of accents. BUT!!!! it is an incredible soft plastic with a low melting point and not a lot of uniformity in is density. Some spots will heat up faster than others and are softer than others. It tends to gall. And if you heat it up when sanding it on the lathe it will get gummy. Slow speeds, light touch, and work it for a minute or two and let it cool work it some more and let it cool.


----------



## Lazyman

That regimen might make the friction finish more durable Gary but so far I have not had a problem with the finish soaking in even when I have gotten a burnished surface before applying the Mylands finish. In fact on most of these spheres, I actually went all the way to 2000 before applying the Mylands. The wood was pretty polished looking before I applied the finish.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

model railroading is very kewl to look at but not for me the nursing home near me does a fantastic disply around christmas time *HERE IT IS * ENJOY :<)))


----------



## d_sinsley

Thats a nice layout. I have thought about doing a little video camera like they do. Neat idea.


----------



## bndawgs

I've gone to the Wilmington NC train exhibition in the past for their Christmas edition. They hook a camera on the front of the engine and broadcast the video on the TV. It's cool


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of Wilmington, I need Mike to let me know about some lumber yard recommendations.


----------



## mikeacg

Steve,
If you are talking about me, I left Wilmington 7 years ago on Christmas Eve…
There was an exotic lumber place (Anchor Hardwoods) not too far from my office that had a cut-off bin that I used to visit on a regular basis… They were never too busy to offer their advice! I sure do miss that place!!


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve,
> If you are talking about me, I left Wilmington 7 years ago on Christmas Eve…
> There was an exotic lumber place (Anchor Hardwoods) not too far from my office that had a cut-off bin that I used to visit on a regular basis… They were never too busy to offer their advice! I sure do miss that place!!
> 
> - mikeacg


Yup, I was hoping you'd chime in. Wonder if they're open tomorrow? Going to look them up now


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, got my new year's eve supplies.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Happy new years fellow wood workers! My Mom would say "what ever you do on new years, you will do all year". So everyone make some sawdust tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Devon, crazy-good work with the choo-choos! I wouldn't worry about derailing the thread. I don't think half of us even knew there were tracks.

Happy New Year, gents! See you in 2020.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NO TRACKS HERE EXCEPT THE WRONG ONES LOL :<)))

2020 WOW


----------



## MSquared

Great layout you've built there Devon! I'm currently a 'dormant' model railroader. Even my wife is into doing a L-Gauge layout in the yard! I'm on the fence about it. Had a small HO layout in our old house. And yes, there is woodworking involved!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## clieb91

Devon, That is one awesome looking set up, and the model crane is just great looking.

Happy New Year All! Planning to get into my shop today to work on just a few more gifts for next weekend. Already spent some time moving stuff around and sweeping so I suppose that is a good start to 2020.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

Very sorry to hear of your issues Devon. I'm hoping they come up with a solution for you soon. Cool trains, we had a small HO one when I was a kid.


----------



## Keebler1

Found this on craiglist. Dont know if its worthwhile since its 3 phase and it looks like vfd for it would be around $300 or so and its about $60 in gas round trip. Hiw much would good vfd be installed and do yall think this is worth it? Need to know something bwfore 1600 central today so i can get vacation pay next week


----------



## GrantA

That's probably already gone Keebler! It's a great price, you can run it off a $100-125 vfd, however it's big, it's heavy, and it's not a plug and play. I thought you were getting a midi lathe from a member here? That'll be a better start for ya I think


----------



## doubleG469

First turn of 2020, little cedar (thanks Duck) lidded pot.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice Gary. Your hollowing skills are getting good. I love turning cedar. I guess I need to get motivated and start working on my wood pile.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good lathe Keebler but, like Grant said, maybe not the best one for a beginner. I have the bigger brother to that one and it took quite a bit of work to get the Reeves drive running smooth. I do love it now that it is though  There can be lots of work in a lathe that old to get it to run as well as newer lathe. If you're okay with spending some time and elbow grease getting it running well, it may be a good buy. That price isn't exactly a steal but it's fair.


----------



## GrantA

Oh check out my mother in law's new sign bahaha I love it


----------



## Keebler1

Ok think ill pass on that lathe then. Saw it and thought it was a decent price but was going to lose the mitre saw station ive been working on if i got it. Ill stick with that comet


----------



## HokieKen

That's some really nice looking Cedar Gary. Great shape to that thing too. Nice work man.

Good call IMO Keebler. A fixer-upper isn't a good starting point for a lathe IMO. You really need to work on one that spins true and smooth for a while to understand how it's supposed to work. Otherwise it'll likely just frustrate you to the point of giving up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn Gary. Color on that is awesome. Skills are top notch. Great job!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, you have got quite good at that lathe stuff. Nice!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Gary.


----------



## duckmilk

Very nice looking pot Gary. Driving home this afternoon, I thought about you and the cedar. Must have been some esp going on there


----------



## Keebler1

Just ordered this hawaiian milo log. Should look nice once finished.


----------



## duckmilk

That has some interesting end grain Kevin. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Keebler1

Its about 8 1/3 " tall by 5 7/8" wide. Once I get some other stuff turned ill make something out of it. Going to pick up some of that oak and elm to practice on later this month or next month


----------



## Lazyman

Let me know if want some Bradford pear Keebler. I'll be glad to share some from my wood pile. It's one of the best woods to turn IMO, especially for beginners.


----------



## GrantA

Bradford pear is awesome!


----------



## Keebler1

Ill take some Nathan. Maybe at some point we can get together andturn something. Im always up for learning that stuff. Doing my annual training for work on my tablet and im about to fall asleep


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds good, Keebler. And I will keep an eye out for more if we ever have an ice storm this year. If you are lucky, I will still have a chunk of the same batch of cedar that Gary used on that vase above to share too. (Thanks Duck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice pot, Gary!

Grant, the trick with ikea tables is to cut off one of the legs, then you've got a tripod which is stable. Tell that to your MIL.

Nice log, Keebler.

We're supposed to get weather in the 40s around here this weekend, so I'm hoping I can get some garage time. Got some carving for a project for around the house, and I need to cut my swap prototype apart so I can glue it back together different and see if my idea of how to build it might work.


----------



## clieb91

Gary- That pot looks great. one of these days I'll do something like that on my lathe. 
Keebler- That log is going to look awesome turned.

Dave-its warmer here on the east coast, was just coming home tonight and it was still in the low 50s. Hope the weather cooperates for ya.

I'm heading up to B'more tomorrow for the woodworking show. Hopefully will get some new toys and a bit of knowledge. Not sure if anyone else is close enough but let me know if your going, I'll be up there all weekend.

CtL


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

> Gary- That pot looks great. one of these days I ll do something like that on my lathe.
> Keebler- That log is going to look awesome turned.
> 
> Dave-its warmer here on the east coast, was just coming home tonight and it was still in the low 50s. Hope the weather cooperates for ya.
> 
> I m heading up to B more tomorrow for the woodworking show. Hopefully will get some new toys and a bit of knowledge. Not sure if anyone else is close enough but let me know if your going, I ll be up there all weekend.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Yeah, the weather has been pretty awesome around here lately  I didn't know about the Baltimore show until now Chris or I may have driven up for a day. I've got a ton of new toys between Christmas and Charles Neil's estate sale last week though so I might be in the doghouse if spend any more money anyway…


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, I didn't know about the show either, but I'd probably come home to the locks changed if I went and bought anything.


----------



## GrantA

> Hmmm, I didn t know about the show either, but I d probably come home to the locks changed if I went and bought anything.
> 
> - Steve


You mean like a sawstop? 
Bahahaha


----------



## bndawgs

> Hmmm, I didn t know about the show either, but I d probably come home to the locks changed if I went and bought anything.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> You mean like a sawstop?
> Bahahaha
> 
> - GrantA


Lmao, I'm still doing extra chores around the house for that.


----------



## Lazyman

Just reminder her that if you lose a finger you would not be able to do chores.

Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m heading up to B more tomorrow for the woodworking show. Hopefully will get some new toys and a bit of knowledge. Not sure if anyone else is close enough but let me know if your going, I ll be up there all weekend.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I really wanted to go but my health right now is not very good :<(( about 1 1/2 hours south of me


----------



## d_sinsley

All that cedar. . .hmmm. . .I was going to make my swap project out of aromatic cedar. I won't further hijack this thread but I am still working with some. Since it is wood working I will put it in my blog. But its really model railroads. I am making a couple cars out of it. We run outdoors so I like to build my wood items out of cedar or redwood. But aromatic cedar. . .why not.


----------



## doubleG469

> Hmmm, I didn t know about the show either, but I d probably come home to the locks changed if I went and bought anything.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> You mean like a sawstop?
> Bahahaha
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Lmao, I m still doing extra chores around the house for that.
> 
> - Steve


Steve, I can give you pics of my finger and you can advise the Mrs. that the sawstop is a hell of a lot cheaper than the ER visit. (I tell my wife all the time, should have let me buy the sawstop).

Thanks for the kuddos guys.

Keebler - BP is a joy to turn and easy to learn on. Oak is going to bite you in the butt if you're just starting (IMHO). Save those exotics until you have time under a gouge, nothing like messing up a $35 piece of wood (which is why I don't buy wood).


----------



## bndawgs

> Hmmm, I didn t know about the show either, but I d probably come home to the locks changed if I went and bought anything.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> You mean like a sawstop?
> Bahahaha
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Lmao, I m still doing extra chores around the house for that.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Steve, I can give you pics of my finger and you can advise the Mrs. that the sawstop is a hell of a lot cheaper than the ER visit. (I tell my wife all the time, should have let me buy the sawstop).
> 
> Thanks for the kuddos guys.
> 
> Keebler - BP is a joy to turn and easy to learn on. Oak is going to bite you in the butt if you re just starting (IMHO). Save those exotics until you have time under a gouge, nothing like messing up a $35 piece of wood (which is why I don t buy wood).
> 
> - doubleG469


I'm not sure I knew about your finger Gary, but I don't think i want to see it.

You could make a small cup from that piece of cedar I sent you to go along with your pot.


----------



## bndawgs

I'd like to nominate re-upholstering seats as one of the worst professions out there. I have one last seat to do for my brother's car. Such a pita with the Hog rings.


----------



## HokieKen

I've played slap n' tickle with my tablesaw twice. First time wasn't terrible and some super glue and electrical tape closed it up. Second time was a bit worse and ended up in a slightly misshapen and numb tip on one thumb. Ended up with several stitches in that one. And Gary's right, buying a SS wouldn't have cost that much more than the medical bills.

Steve, that upholstery is really ugly and you already ripped it in the front.


----------



## bndawgs

Luckily, I've been good so far with my craftsman ts, but I had a really close call with my router when making that beer stein. The bit grabbed the wood and pulled my hand in. I don't even want to know how close my fingers came,but definitely one of those holy $&)( moments.

Told my brother I couldn't tell the difference and not sure why he wanted new covers.


----------



## HokieKen

I would have just told my brother to do it himself ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Also my wife would castrate me (again) if I were doing it on the dining room table…


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, I already ruined the table years ago when I was trying to move it out of my Tahoe by myself and put 2 nice gouges in the top from the rear hatch latches. There's also a hole in the top where I accidentally put a screw through trying to fix the extension slide. So I she's a little more understanding about me using it as my workbench.


----------



## bndawgs

My brother is paying me for work, so it's not a total waste. Just get to add it to the list of things I've done in my life that I get to tell my kids when they get older and complain about something like slow internet.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of lathes. I was in Lidl today and saw this for 100euros, new. I had to stop and adjust my eyes to make sure I was seeing correct, then I had to laugh. I imagine it is the biggest piece of crappola ever invented.


----------



## doubleG469

> - doubleG469
> 
> I m not sure I knew about your finger Gary, but I don t think i want to see it.
> 
> You could make a small cup from that piece of cedar I sent you to go along with your pot.
> 
> - Steve


I completely forgot about that, I will get you something cool in the mail asap!

Ken - the SS was cheaper


----------



## d_sinsley

If any of you want to see more of that crane car as well as the other cars I have buiilt for my MOW work train go to my blog. https://www.lumberjocks.com/d_sinsley/blog/130488#comment-4929221


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken - the SS was cheaper
> 
> - doubleG469


I guess what I was thinking was what I had to come out-of-pocket for. My insurance covered enough that what I paid was probably a little less than a new SS. Not a lot, but a little…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I bet we all have had close calls with the TS. I know I have. Cutting the top off of a box. My biggest scare was from my sliding miter saw. I was batch cutting small parts, five at a time, when the cut off side got pulled up and into the blade. It tried to pull my fingers with it. Cracked the blade guide slot and bent the blade.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I bet we all have had close calls with the TS. I know I have. Cutting the top off of a box. My biggest scare was from my sliding miter saw. I was batch cutting small parts, five at a time, when the cut off side got pulled up and into the blade. It tried to pull my fingers with it. Cracked the blade guide slot and bent the blade.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Had a similar "when disaster strikes" on a mitre saw, the fence got so mangled I had to replace it. My fingers werent in danger but it sure scared the bejesus outa me. Since then, I always use a zero-clearance fence/deck, and if I cant figure a way to clamp or otherwise secure a piece, I will double-side tape them. Not foolproof, but at least my fingers will remain intact.


----------



## Lazyman

My closest call with the table saw (so far) was the board that ejected and stuck into the garage door. Yep, I was doing something stupid. Fortunately, I sort of knew that so I was standing out of the way.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P









First attempt with 1/8" bit succeeded. Despite chip removal failure! Thanks, Kenny, for pointing out the obvious weakness of using a 1/16.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, that looks great! I've got some ipe which will probably make the cross bars to complete the dovetail marking system - I even found my tap & die set the other day, so all I need is to find the brass thumbscrews and I'll be good to go. Thanks!

Plus you've got a good amount of brass glitter there!


----------



## GrantA

Hey Keebler or anyone else near Dallas- check this out

Also this
This
And this


----------



## HokieKen

How is that doohickey gonna work Dave? Looks great John


----------



## Keebler1

That rockwell lathe looks like it changes speeds just by changing belts is that true?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ken, it's a dovetail marker. It gets a crosspiece that slides in the straight tracks which sits on top of the board you're marking, then you mark down the side with the angles (this one is 1:4). Or flip it for the pins.










The article I linked to above has the poop, but basically by setting the crosspiece at the right place, you've got the width for your tails dialed in, so you can mark them all the same. The board with the diagonal lines shown in the article will probably be drawn right into my bench top so I can't lose it.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like you've got some nice brass inlay material for some epoxy, John.

Keebler, you are right. You move the belt to change the speed on that lathe. The other contraption is a spindle duplicator, though I'm not sure everything is shown in the pictures. All those tools are a great deal for someone who wants to spend some time, though for a lathe that large, I would want a larger swing. If I had the space to store them, I would buy them to fix and flip.


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty slick Dave! I'll have to read the article later. So are the three John made just different slopes?


----------



## HokieKen

And yeah John, for those I see no reason that the corner radii are critical at all. I probably would have just grabbed a 1/4" bit in your shoes. I may have some spare 1/16" solid carbide mills if you're hurting. Not positive, I'd have to dig around.


----------



## Lazyman

John, what feed rate did you use with the 1/8" bit?


----------



## EarlS

I'm cheating on the closet drawer dovetails and using the Leigh D4R Pro jig to cut half blind dovetails. I have 32 drawers so I figure I'm entailed to a few time saving new fangled devices to help get through them. 10 drawers down this morning and counting.

I rather doubt I would even know where to start on hand cut dovetails. Hats off to Dave and anyone else that cuts them by hand.


----------



## GrantA

I think by about the 10th one I might not be so thrilled about hand cutting myself. That's why I got your old Jig, for bulk drawers. Furniture pieces, I'll hand cut em. Anything with only a couple drawers, I'm no Paul Sellers but I bet I could have em cut faster than I could setup the Jig.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Pretty slick Dave! I'll have to read the article later. So are the three John made just different slopes?


Thanks. They're all 1:4, since that the only way I cut dovetails, and that's how all right-thinking people will do it. ;-) Plus I didn't want to make John's life any harder that I already was. Plus, I'll keep one for me, probably one for a spare, and maybe one as a bonus for someone who hand cuts dovetails in a future swap.



> I rather doubt I would even know where to start on hand cut dovetails. Hats off to Dave and anyone else that cuts them by hand.


Thanks, Earl. It's really not that hard. I just cut them on the waste side of the lines, then pare back to the line with a chisel or rasp, depending on how the wood is behaving. And since I cut tails first most of the time, I just mark the pins from the tails after I've cut them, and even if they're all screwy, they're all screwy the same way, and so they fit. Usually.

Now cutting dovetails for corners that meet at 135 degrees (for making an octagonal box), THAT is tricky. But I wasn't smart enough to know I couldn't do it, so I did.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John, what feed rate did you use with the 1/8" bit?
> 
> - Lazyman


40ipm, 0.020" depth per pass, 2-flute spiral uncut 1/8 endmill.


----------



## jeffswildwood

How depressing. I spent several hours (24) working on a bench for an order. When finished the wood working it was beautiful! Then I painted it gray. :-(( But that is what she ordered so I guess that's what she gets. Still nice just ….......painted.


----------



## HokieKen

There just ain't no accounting for taste Jeff ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I probably would have sent a picture and asked one more time if she really wanted it painted and maybe suggested a gray stain instead so you (and she) could at least see the grain.


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly, if it's going outside the paint will probably make it last a lot longer. There can be some nasty winter weather in Jeff's neck of the woods.


----------



## Lazyman

I am finally getting back to working on my lathe tool cabinet. Applied Tried and True Varnish Oil to the bottom so I can attach the undercarriage and wheels. 









This Douglas fir that I resawed from HD 4×4's to get vertical grain and glued into panels. I guess I need to update the blog I started a few months ago.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There just ain't no accounting for taste Jeff ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It would have been so nice stained red oak, nice and deep, then three coats of gloss polyurethane and buffed to a high gloss.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, I began cutting parts for my entry in the swap today.


----------



## Keebler1

Waitingon my lathe to start mine. Should be able to get it end of the month.


----------



## EarlS

What did the rest of you slackers do this weekend?

Me - you ask?? - well I cut 120 sets of 1/2 blind dovetails on the Leigh D4R (that's 30 drawer boxes).



















Actually, I just wanted to post the pictures of the ends of the boards…..

Next up are the rabbets for the drawer bottoms. I think I will use 1/2" so I can just drop them in rather than using 1/4" set into slots. Depends how much of a price difference there is. I needed 2 1×6-8' pieces of maple - Menards wanted $35 each so I made them from boxelder instead.

Tuesday is the orthopedic doctor appointment to find out what can be done for my carpal tunnel problems. I'm hoping to get the heavy hand work done before then in case she tells me I can't do woodworking for a while…..


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you been very busy Earl :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Looking good Earl! The Jig is definitely the way to go for that many. 
I'm working on a quick nightstand to match the desk I built a little while back (grey painted frame with a red oak top). Just finished the legs and the top panel is glued and ready. About to cut some rails now. Planning to get it glued up this evening


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty tedious Earl. I know the feeling. Twenty-eight 6.5 square pieces of SYP. Cut to size, hit all the edges with a chamfer bit. Sand all 168 faces. Stain them all. Now putting hangers and rubber feet on. I'm about ready to slap a baby.


----------



## EarlS

That is the definition of tedious Kenny. At least the dovetails involved some checking to make sure things were all lined up properly.


----------



## Keebler1

What are you making there Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

Making this Keebler:









Actually my son's GF is making it but I got roped into doing all the hard work…


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like you missed an opportunity to teach her how to sand and stain. I probably would have made several long board and made them look like tiles.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I bet that kept you busy. Plus hangers and wall protectors? Wow!


----------



## clieb91

EarlS- That is alot of drawers! Cool pic. 
Kenny- That looks pretty repetitive. Reminds me of doing project blanks for camp.

I spent the weekend at the Woodworking Show. The vendors seem to be getting less and less at the show The knowledge is good as long as they bring new content. Bradley McAlister has made sure to have something new each year so I spent a lot of my time learning some great turning tips.

I did shop of course, somewhere in this pile is a few ideas for my swap…. 









As usual clamps were a really good price. So added a few to my collection. Also grabbed an Irwin Clamp expander to couple two different clamps together and get a longer reach.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

How were the prices at the show?


----------



## HokieKen

Sometimes it's just awesome to sit in the shop and do something basic with no noise and no power tools


----------



## GrantA

Now yer starting to sound like Dave
I kinda forgot about the spoons etc I started on a beach trip. I need to find those and get back at it


----------



## HokieKen

I said SOMETIMES it's nice. Not all the time Grant ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I noticed that piece of butternut, Chris, and was thinkin, hmm, sure would like to have that one.


----------



## clieb91

Nathan, tool wise about average the clamps were going for only about $7 to $8 for the Irwins. Wood varied depending on which dealer, I think I got some decent prices. The Yorkshire Grit was from newer demonstrator and vendor who was giving a 10% to anyone buying at the show. So that was a good deal to get the discount and not pay any shipping. 
There seem to be a few more non-woodowrking type vendors at the show this year and the Flea Market from NY pretty much took over the entire backside of the show.

Brian- I am looking forward to working with that, never have and it seemed like too nice a piece and a good deal.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

What are those two turning tools in the tubes Chris?


----------



## GrantA

I need to look into what shows are nearby for me. Jacksonville FL would be the closest I bet. Maybe I'll make the Atlanta show this year, looks like you had a good trip Chris!

Well I didn't quite get it glued up but here's the frame dry fitted. Gotta work out the drawer guides in the morning then I can glue it up. I'm about to call it a night


----------



## Lazyman

I think that they have pretty much stopped having woodworking shows in Texas. The closest one to DFW this year is Kansas City. My daughter lives there but it is so soon after xmas (1/17) that it is tough to get up there, not to mention the risk of winter travel conditions on a 7 hour drive.


----------



## JohnMcClure

It's good to see everyone is making sawdust!
I made my first project in a few months, not quite finished but I'm very pleased with it.
Teaser for it:


----------



## Lazyman

> I need to look into what shows are nearby for me. Jacksonville FL would be the closest I bet. Maybe I ll make the Atlanta show this year, looks like you had a good trip Chris!
> 
> - GrantA


Looks like there is one in Tampa. Anyone know if there is another place to look for or someone else beside that link who organizes woodworking shows?


----------



## HokieKen

There's one at Dulles at the end of February I might drive up to for a day. Never been to one of the big ones so it might be worthwhile.

Seems like everything goes back to that list Nathan. Lie Nielsen has a list of hand tool events on their site that might come near you at some point. But, that's just LN so not really a show.


----------



## RichBolduc

That's the one I'm going to. Only woodworking show that I know of in this area. There's the Florida Symposium, but that's dedicated to wood turning.

Rich



> Looks like there is one in Tampa. Anyone know if there is another place to look for or someone else beside that link who organizes woodworking shows?
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## GrantA

I found the AWFS Fair in Vegas, it must be every other year though. I might have to check that one out


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm, I see that thewoodworkingshows.com site only hosts shows in eastern half of the country. There must be others in the western half besides the AWFS in LV.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah. They tried to have shows out there but California banned them saying there was evidence that they caused cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm.


----------



## GrantA

Umm we all need to head to Austin TX on 4/18 
"When a beer festival meets a woodworking convention, you get the Texas Woodworking Festival"

Here's one Houston but I don't see beer mentioned


----------



## HokieKen

That one's a little far for me Grant. Fortunately, we have beer here at least.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Umm we all need to head to Austin TX on 4/18
> "When a beer festival meets a woodworking convention, you get the Texas Woodworking Festival"
> 
> Here s one Houston but I don t see beer mentioned
> 
> - GrantA


That's the one! Then we can pile in on Duck, drink more beer, shoot a wild hog and BBQ. ))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That one s a little far for me Grant. Fortunately, we have beer here at least.
> 
> - HokieKen


We'll split the driving Ken!


----------



## Lazyman

Well dang. I guess I'll be meeting my beer drinking friends in Austin that weekend. They don't care as much about woodworking as you guys do but they do like beer. I'll even make one of them put me up for free too. I'll have to see if my friend from North of Houston wants to go to that one too. I may have to buy the beer to get him to go with me.

I guess I had not looked in a while. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bndawgs

Still haven't worked in the office since last decade.

Got some more time in the shop today cutting some pieces.


----------



## GrantA

Steve that saw is way too shiny!


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve that saw is way too shiny!
> 
> - GrantA


Oh don't worry. I already put a small nick in it and I left a glue up on it while away and the glue stained the top.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's my wonderful work.


----------



## duckmilk

> Umm we all need to head to Austin TX on 4/18
> "When a beer festival meets a woodworking convention, you get the Texas Woodworking Festival"
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> That s the one! Then we can pile in on Duck, drink more beer, shoot a wild hog and BBQ. ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Seems to be some hand tool stuff and maybe something more? Didn't find any details on the site, but only 102 days till it starts April 18. Looked at the map at the bottom and there are multitudes of drinking establishments within walking distance of it. Woo Hoo!


----------



## duckmilk

> That s the one! Then we can pile in on Duck, drink more beer, shoot a wild hog and BBQ. ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Bring your guns and bed rolls, I don't have that many beds. Get your hunting licenses at the local convenience store because, even though there is no season or limit on hogs, you still need a license to hunt. Also, boots and gloves for the thorns (yes, everything around here has thorns).


----------



## clieb91

> What are those two turning tools in the tubes Chris?
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny- I decided I like the simplicity of sharpening the EZ-Wood tools So i bought myself the other two and some fresh cutters. Still have some traditional tools and one day will invest in a slow speed grinder. 
Let me know if you are goingt o come up to the Dulles Show. It is a bit smaller than the B'more show and packed in tightly. The Odd thing is it is not listed on the Dulles Expo Website as being there that weekend.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Need some input I have a cutting board that I need to give as a gift on Friday. Maple and Padauk, I have the option of Walnut Oil, Mineral Oil or nothing and I buy her a small bottle of Oil as part of the gift. 
Any suggestions. Would need to wrap it by Thursday night so needs to be dry.










Thanks… 
CtL


----------



## GrantA

Chris out of those choices I'd use mineral oil. I suggest picking up some Howard's butcher block oil, they have a couple different ones but the one I usually use is beeswax & mineral oil. The other has orange oil too and it's nice. Lowes carries it, and my local paint store does too. Shouldn't be hard to find. 
You can give the board 5 minutes after applying if you need to. It's nice to let it sit a little while (couple hours maybe) to soak up what it can then just buff it with a cloth


----------



## RichBolduc

If you look at my projects, I just did 2 boards with Howard Feed and Wax. I used the bees wax and orange oil one. Says leave on for 20 min and buff off. I left it on over night and was happy with the results.

Rich



> Need some input I have a cutting board that I need to give as a gift on Friday. Maple and Padauk, I have the option of Walnut Oil, Mineral Oil or nothing and I buy her a small bottle of Oil as part of the gift.
> Any suggestions. Would need to wrap it by Thursday night so needs to be dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks…
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


----------



## Lazyman

+1 on Howards Butcher Block oil. That is what I use when I want to make a bowl that is for food. Howards Feed and Wax leaves too strong a smell to me for a cutting board. I use F&W all the time to wet sand bowls when I cannot get the tool marks out any other way but I usually clean off most of it before I apply whatever my final finish is because I don't like the smell.


----------



## HokieKen

I haven't used it on cutting boards but I used the Howard's Feed n Wax on some mesquite I turned and I really liked the look. For food safe gifts, I'm inclined to go e a bottle of whatever I put on it and give instructions. So, in your case, I'd probably go with Mineral oil. Easy to apply and cheap to give away.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, you sure you didn't accidentally grab Howie's Fart Wax? They're right beside each other on the shelf.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Guys. I'll try to make some time to stop at Lowes on the way home tomorrow. Otherwise I'll just go with the mineral oil.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, you sure you didn't accidentally grab Howie's Fart Wax? They're right beside each other on the shelf.
> 
> - HokieKen


It's probably either the farts or the friction from wet sanding I must not like.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck are you sure you need a hunting license to go after wild hogs? Ive been told by several people if your shootijg hogs you dont need the license


----------



## rockusaf

> - GrantA


I keep saying I don't want all these New Years Resolution people in my gym.

Rock


----------



## GrantA

Hey Rock whereabouts in NW FL are you? Eglin area I assume by the usaf part. I'm in Thomasville GA, just north of Tallahassee


----------



## DavePolaschek

Today's supposedly the day they're going to break ground for my shop. Got the permit approved late on Friday, but my GC didn't actually pick it up until yesterday.

Don't think I'll be able to make the pig hunt at Duck's. Got a saw sharpening class to go to that weekend.


----------



## Lazyman

As of last September, you no longer need a license to hunt feral hogs in TX. Just permission of the landowner.

I am more inclined to say we head west to go crash in on Dave's porch and drink beer while we watch the construction guys finish his new shop. He may have a hog sitting in the other half by then.


----------



## HokieKen

> I keep saying I don t want all these New Years Resolution people in my gym.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Don't worry Rock. They'll be gone by Valentine's day ;-) I kinda like it because it's the one month of the year that I'm not the old fat guy. Well, not the oldEST fatTEST guy at least


----------



## mikeacg

> I kinda like it because it s the one month of the year that I m not the old fat guy. Well, not the oldEST fatTEST guy at least
> 
> - HokieKen


Easy there Kenny! I resemble that remark!!!

Congrats to Dave on the new shop!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I am more inclined to say we head west to go crash in on Dave's porch and drink beer while we watch the construction guys finish his new shop. He may have a hog sitting in the other half by then.


Probably no hog, but my KLR 650 and BMW K1600 will be in one of the garages. And the Santa Fe Brewing Eldorado Tap Room is just a mile and a half away. I figger I'll be walking to it come spring.

Guess the bulldozer gets here about 2pm. Exciting! Gonna piss off the gopher living in that part of our yard. Oh darn!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you need a pellet gun. That will really piss off the gophers. BTW - we need to see progress pictures.

Orthopedic doctor set up a "nerve test" where, apparently, they jab sharp things into your fingers, palms, wrists, and such to figure out how bad the carpal tunnel problems are. One other thing, they charge A LOT to inflict said pain on the patient. Sounds like a perfect job for Kenny.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have a couple gamo pellet guns, but the HOA agreement says something like "the cute and fuzzy critters were here first, no shooting them!" We're allowed to trap them, but who has time to go out and chip through frozen dirt to do that? We'll declare war on them again come spring, but our fall tally was 4 gophers and 18 mice trapped, which I'm told is pretty good for newbies, but we should pretty easily quadruple those numbers next year (full year, plus less dicking around).

I'm planning on progress pictures, but the past three weeks have been brutal. Between Santa Fe County moving offices over Thanksgiving and the Christmas and New Years holidays, my permit took way longer than anyone had hoped.


----------



## MSquared

Acupuncture helped a lot for my Carpal Tunnel….


----------



## duckmilk

Keebler and Nathan, you are both right--as long as you are hunting on private property. But, all the hogs here are on Lake Ray Roberts which is Corps property. For that, you need a license. It is rare that I see one on my own property.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A little off topic here, but I have a Cometa .25cal break-barrel thatll rip a rat in half, which is why I bought it! That was before I knew they mostly come out at night, and night-scopes are a serious no-no here in Spain. This caliber air-rifle was recently outlawed in all of Scandinavia. I am told that the locals use this to shoot the wild goats here, the young, edible ones, anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

I have some neighbors that used a spotlight with a red lens cover to hunt at night. Would something like that be legal?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Keebler and Nathan, you are both right--as long as you are hunting on private property. But, all the hogs here are on Lake Ray Roberts which is Corps property. For that, you need a license. It is rare that I see one on my own property.
> 
> - duckmilk


How about some bait )


----------



## GrantA

Forget a pig aren't there cows around there? Ribeye > pork chop


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I have some neighbors that used a spotlight with a red lens cover to hunt at night. Would something like that be legal?
> 
> - duckmilk


Not sure. I have a friend that hunts hogs in mainland Spain at night. I will have to ask him. A nightscope is ideal for killing rats at night, but I dont think hunters are allowed to use them. Maybe??? Theres shotgun hunters, and then theres rifle hunters; so perhaps there is a difference in whats allowed or not.

Btw, the hogs/boar are a serious problem/menace to society, now here in Europe, in Spain, in Germany, Poland, Sweden, etc., and the authorities are happy when you kill these brutes.


----------



## duckmilk

Same here, they tear up farm fields, pastures and fences and are a nuisance.



> Forget a pig aren t there cows around there? Ribeye > pork chop
> 
> - GrantA


Have you been shot at or been in jail before?


----------



## HokieKen

I've been both Duck. I'll still take a ribeye every time ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

If you can get a pork chop off a cow, Grant, we need to talk!

Didn't we meet in jail Kenny? The memory is the first thing to go when you get old…


----------



## HokieKen

Every time I was in jail it had to do with intoxication Mike. So I wouldn't be likely to remember if we did ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well!










Forms go in tomorrow, concrete on Thursday, snow on Friday?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Quick survey, 
Of the 10 participants, who knows (or close to knows) what they are making for the swap?
I for one have no idea.


----------



## MSquared

Great sunset!! Oh, that's a finger…. Great excavation! (Couldn't resist!)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I know what I'm making. Unless I can't make it work without a shop.

Yeah, the finger is blocking out the sun. I'm planning to take a picture every morning showing progress for a blog, but this was the first day, so I wanted one today.


----------



## MSquared

Good on 'ya man! It's a big undertaking. Gonna be nice!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ive already started glue-ups on mine, should be close to finishing-phase by the end of the week.

It was an exciting build, so I was anxious to get started.


----------



## Keebler1

Think i know what im making if i can get it to work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Omg! Don't look, Earl! It's a tragedy!


----------



## EarlS

> Quick survey,
> Of the 10 participants, who knows (or close to knows) what they are making for the swap?
> I for one have no idea.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I know what I want to make and maybe even a bonus item I saw Roy Underhill make. I'm hoping to have some time this weekend to go through all of the pictures I pulled off the internet for ideas on wood selection, design, and other details.

Dave - do you have to have inspections before they can pour?

That is the Midwest version of the Yellow Brick road. I wonder if it runs all the way to Kenny's mailbox?


----------



## GrantA

It's getting real at the new shop now 
Dad picked up the new roof metal yesterday, the crew is starting Monday on that job. Hopefully the forecast improves, calling for rain as of now. 









Here's what we're replacing


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - do you have to have inspections before they can pour?


Not certain, Earl. I'm new enough to NM and incurious enough about the details that I just hired a GC to deal with it all. I'm supposed to get a rough schedule today, but he forgot to put it in his truck yesterday. But as we're in the county, rather than the city of Santa Fe, I think there are fewer inspections.

The thing I'm most happy about so far is that the dirt is enough to make a 3-4 foot high berm between the shop and the street, which will reduce grumbling from the neighbors about how "visible" the shop will be, especially after we landscape it in the spring. Wasn't a lot of choice in the placement though, due to them putting the septic tank and drain field in the place where it would have made the most sense to add on to the house. Oh well.

Nice, Grant! When do you get to start making a mess inside your new shop? Hope it's before mine is done in mid-April or so..,


----------



## GrantA

I'm hoping March. Will see how quickly things move. Waiting on a concrete guy to get back to me with an option for the facade so I can decide which way to go there. The rest is pretty well laid out, if not this week then next I should have the full building permit from the gc (just have the roof permit at the moment) then I can rip out the existing front office area and get the new metal studs in there


----------



## EarlS

I just did a search on 3/4" Cherry plywood for the closet cabinets. It's a good thing Menards sells it as a special order that can be delivered to the store and picked up from there. No one else "near me" (100 miles) apparently sells it. Online sellers want 20% more per board and shipping is almost as much as the plywood. None of the local cabinet shops are interested in selling to hobbyists.

It is more and more difficult to find local sources of hardwoods too. I'm fortunate that there is a large mill nearby that is willing to sell boards to small retail buyers and a small sawyer I buy from as well.


----------



## GrantA

Earl, just from a quick look at Google maps, have you tried Eldridge lumberyard? They look like the kinda place you could get just about any wood from.


----------



## EarlS

That is the lumber yard our builder used for the house. I haven't checked to see if they sell cherry plywood. Good thought.

I wonder why they didn't pop up on my search??


----------



## HokieKen

Does Iowa plywood have a corn core Earl?


----------



## GrantA

No Kenny i think it comes with corn*holes* though :-/


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Grant - thanks for the link to the shop auction. I didn't see anything I need so I quickly clicked over to here so I didn't start drooling over things I want.


----------



## donwilwol

> Quick survey,
> Of the 10 participants, who knows (or close to knows) what they are making for the swap?
> I for one have no idea.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Done. Unless I change my mind


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - do you have to have inspections before they can pour?


Inspection is needed after the rebar goes in (tomorrow, with any luck), but before they can pour (on Friday if it doesn't snow). The snags are that the concrete guy has three of his workers out sick with the flu, so he's scrambling. But everything is, I think, ready for the rebar. And with next week supposed to be colder than this week, pretty much everyone agrees that it would be best if they could pour on Friday and let it cure over the weekend. And the inspector knows my GC well enough, that the inspection might be "send me a picture from your phone and I'll give you the ok."



> Of the 10 participants, who knows (or close to knows) what they are making for the swap?


Made the two nasty cuts on my swap project today. They're both angled cuts in two dimensions. Would've been pretty easy to set up on a table saw with a jig or cut by hand with a good vise. I improvised a bench and vise by clamping a pallet to two sawhorses, and then clamping the piece I needed to cut to the pallet (I found a box of clamps, which makes life a LOT easier). I think I got the cuts made accurately enough to work, and I'll fine-tune them with a rasp if needed. I'm not sure where my rasps are, but I've got a Microplane "grater" in the kitchen that I can press into service if need be… and I don't get caught.


----------



## GrantA

> Grant - thanks for the link to the shop auction. I didn t see anything I need so I quickly clicked over to here so I didn t start drooling over things I want.
> 
> - EarlS


Seriously though could I hire you to pickup and box some things for me? If I buy them they'll be low enough to allow for shipping and making it worth your time


----------



## clieb91

> Quick survey,
> Of the 10 participants, who knows (or close to knows) what they are making for the swap?
> I for one have no idea.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I've got a pretty good idea of what I want to make. Just have to move it from idea to realistic plan. I should be just about done with Christmas Presents this weekend. Good thing I don't see some people until the month after Christmas 

CtL


----------



## EarlS

> Grant - thanks for the link to the shop auction. I didn t see anything I need so I quickly clicked over to here so I didn t start drooling over things I want.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Seriously though could I hire you to pickup and box some things for me? If I buy them they ll be low enough to allow for shipping and making it worth your time
> 
> - GrantA


Wait a second - sounds like a Craigslist text promising to pay full price and add shipping after you send his "friend" money for shipping costs.

PM or email me and let me know what you are thinking and we should be able to figure something out.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you gonna wait till last minute to send Tony your email saying your joining in on the swap?


----------



## RichBolduc

If I knew what the hell to make I'd consider signing up… But I have no clue… lol

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Thats why its called a surprise swap its a surprise to everyone till its made even the maker


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rich, Kenny and Dave Kelley looked like they're both sitting this one out, and both offered (about 900 posts up) to share ideas if anyone was stumped. You might PM them. It'd be fun to have you in.

I was thinking during my morning walkies today that the cuts I did yesterday that were so challenging would actually be a snap using a chop saw. And I have one of those buried in one of my boxes of tools. I think I'll probably set it up and connect it to the dust collection once the shop is up and built, just because it will make weird compound-angle cuts easier.

And speaking of the shop, there was much good progress yesterday. The berm between the shop and the street is done except for the rock face and the landscaping, and the ground is ready for the rebar for the footings and slab. I think/hope they'll be laying the rebar today.










Plus the guy doing the digging graded our driveway for us. Woohoo!


----------



## HokieKen

Looking good Dave!

I'm definitely sitting this one out. I hate to miss a swap but I have so many projects going at the moment that I have to force myself not to start any more until I mop up all of the ones that are underway… I'll definitely be following along and looking forward to what you fellas come up with though!


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny since youre mopping up projects wanna come finish my mitre saw station for me? That keeps getting pushed backby other stuff and I need to buy more plywood


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm 100% out on this one and likely the next one. I went over the current list of backlogged items last night and rearranged things so I can hopefully have everything off my list before Hawaii one April. I doubt it'll happen but I'm going to give it a go. Would like to return from that trip with the biggest of the outstanding projects completed at least. I'm always available via PM for any help.


----------



## Lazyman

Stop by one of the lumber suppliers in Hawaii and get some koa wood while you are there.


----------



## EarlS

Question for the participants. I want to make a fairly particular item not specifically related to woodworking, with a tech element, for the swap that not everyone might want/need. Thoughts??


----------



## bndawgs

Just send it to me and make a mallet for your recipient.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, I told you nobody wants one of those!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll take one of the Bluetooth speakers you make. Or phone charging pads….


----------



## GrantA

Earl can you take a pallet and some shrink wrap to cedar Rapids? Maybe some ratchet straps and some clothes you don't mind getting greasy too.


Just kidding, I ended up with about 400lbs of tooling so the auction company will move it to their place in MN and palletize it for me.

Thanks for offering though! I really thought it was where you worked or I would never have asked


----------



## GrantA

Oh and I'm not a participant, I may jump in at the last minute, but Earl did you really feel like you had to ask that? Is a surprise swap, anything goes!
I'm actually thinking I could just fill a large FRB with randomness from the shop and it'd be a pretty good surprise!


----------



## bndawgs

Would a drum sander fit in a FRB? I could use one of those


----------



## GrantA

Not sure Steve, I don't have a drum sander though ;-p
And no the wide belt definitely wouldn't fit. One of the belts for it wouldn't even fit lol


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Question for the participants: am I the only "european address" participant?

Not a problem for me, just wondering.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny you weren't supposed to tell everyone about your secret corn fetish…..

Now I have to figure something else out.

My idea of tech is a battery with a light that blinks. High tech, and about all I can manage to figure out for a circuit. I could probably make a light bulb on a tubfor with a switch and extension cord.

Dave K - I wish I had one of those bluetooth speakers or a phone charging pad. Of course, I'd have to make one first.

Grant - sounds like you did well on the auction.


----------



## RichBolduc

Hmmmm wonder what I have sitting around the shop.

Both work and home…

Rich



> Oh and I m not a participant, I may jump in at the last minute, but Earl did you really feel like you had to ask that? Is a surprise swap, anything goes!
> I m actually thinking I could just fill a large FRB with randomness from the shop and it d be a pretty good surprise!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## Lazyman

> Would a drum sander fit in a FRB? I could use one of those
> 
> - Steve


Sure it will.


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone need some Bradford pear or red oak turning blanks. They must be putting in a pool because they cut down every tree in their backyard.


----------



## GrantA

Id be down for some BP! Especially 3"+ 
I could fix you a goodie box to trade


----------



## Lazyman

PM sent Grant.


----------



## GrantA

Ummmmmm
Not sure how this is supposed to work…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I'm not sure, but if regifting is allowed, you might end up with it back in a future swap. Does that help?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Ummmmmm
> Not sure how this is supposed to work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


She must be good, $19 an hour is like twice what I normally pay.


----------



## HokieKen

And three times what I normally charge.


----------



## MSquared

Now that's enterprising!


----------



## GrantA

> And three times what I normally charge.
> 
> - HokieKen


You could charge more with removable teeth


----------



## JohnMcClure

Maybe I should drop out too. I have no idea what to make and very limited time.
I am interested in coming up with something unique I can do on the CNC that could be done no other way, but IDK…


----------



## HokieKen

I gave you an idea for the mallet swap that I would still love to see done John ))


----------



## doubleG469

> Anyone need some Bradford pear or red oak turning blanks. They must be putting in a pool because they cut down every tree in their backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Yes you know I do! Grab me those three logs on the left!


----------



## Lazyman

I stopped by with my old van to see what I could salvage. I was only able to lift a few piece by myself, without breaking my back and most of the long narrow pieces were so buried under branches I couldn't get them to budge. It was raining so I couldn't use my 40v chainsaw to pare them down, plus I would probably want to get permission from the homeowner before I start making sawdust on their lawn. My assumption is that this pile will be there a while so maybe with Gary's help, we can get a few more. There are some sweet pieces in there that will make some great bowls. There is also a huge crepe myrtle trunk that I'll bet has some cool figure but it has a huge piece of BP on it with a bunch of branches on top of that.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't see any Bradford Pear down anywhere this past year. Seemed like in 2018 I couldn't swing a cat without hitting BP logs. Good thing I stocked up on it when I could…


----------



## Keebler1

Im planning on getting that lathe next weekend maybe I can help yall next saturday


----------



## Lazyman

That would be great, Keebler. I gave Gary the address so he might be trying to swing by this weekend (I won't be around). I grabbed at least a couple of pieces for you that would be good for practicing turning handles and I can give you a more seasoned piece as well. I got one piece I'll cut into bowl blanks for Grant (and myself). There was one crotch piece I really tried to get loaded because it had a piece split off of it that looked really curly but I just didn't want to hurt myself trying to pivot it into the back of the van.

We're supposed to have tornadic winds tonight so there will probably be more BP down after the storm passes through. Listen for Chainsaw. I am hoping that the winds knock that wood pile over so I can get at some of it more easily. Maybe I will sneak over during the night to knock it over and blame it on the storm.


----------



## GrantA

Now Nathan if you're gonna keep grabbing roadside lumber you need to setup your van the right way!


----------



## GrantA

Dad and I got all this roof insulation inside the shop today and the trailer of metal tarped, rain coming this weekend and Monday, lull is coming Monday afternoon and the crew is planning to start Tuesday! 
That plus new glass and maybe some paint and hopefully nobody recognizes the place


----------



## Lazyman

Don't think that I haven't already thought of that. A couple of years ago, I did a little doodling trying to figure out how I could make some sort of overhead trolley like that to sit in the back of the van. Fortunately my friend reminded me that he has an engine hoist and we just used that instead. Too bad he lives 300 away and I have no space to store one myself.


----------



## Keebler1

Is it ok to store the cleaning solution in the container in this kit between cleanings?


----------



## GrantA

No Keebler it'll eat through the container.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok clean and dump good thing i dont do it often


----------



## Lazyman

Wow, they sell a tray that cannot handle the cleaner? That's pretty weird.

For future reference, Simple Green cleaner works pretty well for cleaning bandsaw blades and is a lot cheaper than the stuff sold as blade cleaner. It should work for table saw blades and router bits too. I use one of the largest cheap clear plastic plant trays that HD has to soak the blade and just pour the used cleaner into an empty jug for reuse. A scotchbrite pad helps get any stubborn spots off. I rinse with some windex and wipe down with a paper towel if I am not in a hurry. I usually rub some wax or vegetable oil on it afterwards to prevent rust.


----------



## GrantA

I was kidding. I see no reason it can't stay in the container. If it eats through you'll know


----------



## HokieKen

+1 for Simple Green. Purple Power if stuff's really nasty.


----------



## Keebler1

Once i go through this stuff ill have to get simple green. Table saw blade has been burning my hardwoods so i had to clean it and this kit worked fo me. Blade wasnt too bad though


----------



## clieb91

> Question for the participants. I want to make a fairly particular item not specifically related to woodworking, with a tech element, for the swap that not everyone might want/need. Thoughts??
> 
> - EarlS


Earl Since it is a Surprise Swap I see no reason that it needs to be related directly to woodworking. My last Surprise Item was that game box.

CtL


----------



## donwilwol

> Anyone need some Bradford pear or red oak turning blanks. They must be putting in a pool because they cut down every tree in their backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Yes you know I do! Grab me those three logs on the left!
> 
> - doubleG469


I'm always looking for some different wood to stabilize for knife handles and scales. The nice thing is small scraps work as well as whole piece of lumber and many throw their scraps out.

Here is a couple handle of pieces that was going to be thrown out


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Question for the participants: am I the only "european address" participant?


Looks like you are at the moment. Still got a week to go if you'd like to try and talk someone else into joining.


----------



## Lazyman

Some nice "scraps" you've got there Don. What kind of wood is that last knife handle?


----------



## EarlS

> Is it ok to store the cleaning solution in the container in this kit between cleanings?
> 
> - Keebler1


I have for several years and it hasn't eaten it. I use citrus degreaser and cmt blade cleaner

I'm fine with sending something across the pond. I might need to do something a bit different if were.to get Brian's name since they use weird electricity over there.


----------



## EarlS

Where is Dave when you need him? Power is out from the ice storm so I can't work in the shop. Now if i were a.luddite and just had hand tools I could keep working while staying warm from my exertions. Guess I'll sort some wood for the swap ideas.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I m fine with sending something across the pond. I might need to do something a bit different if were.to get Brian s name since they use weird electricity over there.
> 
> - EarlS


Well, Earl, if it comes to that, we use 220v here standard. And I could always cut off the plug and replace it with our 2pronged version if needs be.


----------



## Keebler1

I have seen where people use denatured alcohol to wipe down wood with to remove sawdust before finishing. Would mineral spirits do the same thing or do i need to use denatured alcohol?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Where is Dave when you need him? Power is out from the ice storm so I can't work in the shop. Now if i were a.luddite and just had hand tools I could keep working while staying warm from my exertions. Guess I'll sort some wood for the swap ideas.


I don't know that I'm really a follower of Ned Ludd, but I might not object to breaking a few frames…

Note that Neo-Luddism is "a leaderless movement of passive resistance to consumerism and the increasingly bizarre and frightening technologies of the Computer Age."

Plus, it keeps you warm. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Same thing. Hell you could use a cloth that's damp from water even. Just a matter of evaporating time.

Rich



> I have seen where people use denatured alcohol to wipe down wood with to remove sawdust before finishing. Would mineral spirits do the same thing or do i need to use denatured alcohol?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have seen where people use denatured alcohol to wipe down wood with to remove sawdust before finishing. Would mineral spirits do the same thing or do i need to use denatured alcohol?


Pretty sure mineral spirits will remove sawdust, too. As will a microfiber cloth. I tend to just use a 1# cut of shellac and then once it's dried (a couple minutes) wipe the piece with an old t-shirt and call it good for further finishing.


----------



## HokieKen

I wipe down with MS unless I'm wiping down an oily wood for gluing then I use DNA or Acetone. Whichever's closest to hand. IMO, the best way to clean dust off the wood is with a liberal dose of compressed air. But that's how I clean off most things…


----------



## Keebler1

First pen


----------



## Keebler1

Grant found this for you to add to the collection.


----------



## RichBolduc

That's the one I use. Cheaper on Amazon I think.

Rich


> Does this look like its worth the money? Says 5-50% with wood. Do I need one that works lower?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## Keebler1

How snug should the tool bars fit? Using 1/2" dado stack and they are pretty snug


----------



## jeffswildwood

Amazing! Southwest Virginia temps. went to 72 degrees today. I washed and waxed my truck and got it all cleaned up. Now the weather is posting alerts for my area, *severe thunderstorm warnings*. Lightning, high winds and rain. All this in January. Hope the trees hold up.


----------



## GrantA

Very windy here, supposed to get 40mph winds tonight. I'm cringing, shop was making weird sounds earlier…. The Sanford & son patches over the skylights were flopping around a bit… 
Praying no big leaks, this will be this roofs last storm!


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone need some antique firewood?


----------



## Keebler1

Tool handles glued up ready to be turned. Got a 1" galvanized steel pipe to cut down for ferule that will work correct?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Won't be pretty but it should work.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Dave have one handle poplar, 1 cherry and i rosewood.


----------



## Keebler1

Grant in case you missed my post I edited here ya go.


----------



## donwilwol

> Some nice "scraps" you ve got there Don. What kind of wood is that last knife handle?
> 
> - Lazyman


Cocobolo


----------



## GrantA

Cool hearse!

Keebler how about I send you something a little nicer than galvanized for ferrules and something besides poplar for one handle? Use the poplar for practice


----------



## Keebler1

Grant PM sent


----------



## HokieKen

Do not put galvanized pipe on Rosewood or you get 10 lashes


----------



## GrantA

That's why I stepped in Kenny ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

When I needed a bunch of ferrules, I just bought some 25mm OD brass with a 1mm wall. Comes from China for about a buck an inch of length. Handy thing to have rattling around the shop. For smaller ferrules, I've used .308 and .50 cartridges which seem to work pretty well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use copper myself but AZ is the copper state and I use AZ woods so I make sure I represent AZ in there.


----------



## clieb91

Pen looks good Keebler. Watch out they are quite addicting.

As to the weather it is 11 PM here in northern va and currently 57 degrees. 
What month is it?

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

These copper couplers make good And cheap ferrules. I usually cut them in half.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just use a copper pipe from HD or Lowe's and cut it to several ferrules.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I use copper also. Good stuff and it shines up nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Copper, brass or stainless ferrules can be found in several shapes and sizes in the plumbing aisle.

Yep, this weather is nuts!


----------



## mikeacg

Trade you!!!


----------



## MSquared

Try *67 *friggin' deg's here folks!! Someone said it was January!


----------



## duckmilk

We had high wind with cold rain and tornado warnings on Friday evening, cold and snow yesterday morning, sunny and 55 now.


----------



## bndawgs

It was 75 here today
Had to dig some post holes at my brother's house though. 4 of them 2 ft deep. I should probably play the lottery tonight since I didn't hit a single rock or root in any of them.


----------



## EarlS

I stayed in the shop all weekend where it was a balmy 63 deg, kept warm mostly by the heat generated by the shop vac and belt sander (with a little help from the mini split heat pump), working on drawer boxes.

Outside, a cool 24 deg with a few inches of snow on top of a 1/4" of ice. Good weekend to stay inside. Winter looks like it is finally showing up in IA.

I'm debating the best way to make the face frames for the cabinets - Kreg pocket hole joinery, or biscuits? Or there are mortise and tenons. I do have the Leigh FMT Pro M&T jig and I do like a good M&T joint.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I'm not familiar With the m&t Jig and don't know how fast it is. I can just about bet that any pro cabinet shop would use pocket screws. 
Best as you say, would be m&t but for face frames pocket screws are completely acceptable


----------



## DavePolaschek

Concrete guys were out on Saturday, prepping ground for the slab for my shop, but they noticed that there are no pipes for the sink in the shop yet. Backhoe will be out today, plumber tomorrow or Wednesday, and hopefully we can get the slab poured next week. Ugh.










Also realized that my prototype swap item is left-handed. Guess it's a good thing I didn't decide this prototype was good enough to ship. Do we have any left-handers in the swap this time?


----------



## GrantA

They didn't have a shovel Dave?? Bahahaha looking good though, moving along nicely!

Remember if you're not right you're wrong ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

They didn't have any pipe, Grant. :-/


----------



## Keebler1

Us left handed people are correct everyone else just tries to copy us


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just built a ton of kitchen cabinets Earl and have to say, pocket screws are just fine for it. I bought a pocket screw jig just for that project. Had never used them before. For cabinets that won't be moved for a decade or more I don't see any reason for anything more fancy. I did dovetail the 20+ oak drawers that went into the cabinets but the cabinets themselves were just plywood. Nothing fancy. Just my .02


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I have a Kreg pocket hole jig (and all of the bits and screws) as well as the Leigh M&T jig. Pocket hole would definitely be faster and these are going to be closet cabinets. For some weird reason, the idea of M&T appeals to me even though it would be a lot more work. My head says to go with the Kreg pocket hole joints while the woodworker in me says go for the M&T. As usual, I'm over-thinking it and making things more difficult than they need to be. I'm also being very decisive.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl, quit taking the easy way out. You need do blind wedged tenons.


----------



## Keebler1

Whatever you do Earl use all handtools. Your wife will notice how much longer its taking and if you play it right you can get a new power tool


----------



## KelleyCrafts

M&T and other nice real Woodworking joinery is for heirloom furniture imo. This is cabinet maker stuff not fine Woodworking.

I don't like working with sheet goods. So the quicker I can get past that part the better.

You can go for M&T, I have the same jig you have but I still don't see the benefit. It's not a side table that you'll pass on to your loved ones in the future, it's closet cabinets. That's how I look at it at least.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I've had a Kreg jig for years. I use it a lot for many items and it does have a place. I just finished a bench and used it. Great for speed if the holes wont show.










Nice strong bench but the new owner wanted it painted. :-((


----------



## GrantA

I said goodbye to a nice dewalt GA saw today, slowly getting g some space cleared in the shop. That opened up some space next to the 
20" bandsaw and I needed to get some measurements for new blades sooo…

Watch this baby purr!


----------



## poospleasures

Hello all. I would like to join the surprise swap. My email will be sent today.


----------



## Lazyman

So what would you pay for a lightly used Work Sharp 3000? They go for $200 new. Any must have accessories I should consider?

EDIT: And I am trying to understand when you would use the slotted wheel versus the glass one?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nathan, Kenny turned me on to the WS and I'll have to say it's fantastic. You might want to look into the wide blade setup but other than that you will probably want additional glass platens.

Kenny could probably sell you a knife sharpening setup from his he doesn't need anymore as well.

The slotted discs are apparently so you can see what you're doing from the bottom. I don't use any for mine. I would rather have the hard glass to use.

I would say a used one is worth $100 or a little more depending on what it came with.


----------



## HokieKen

The slotted wheel is for stuff like carving gouges Nathan. I don't like it and never use the slotted ones. I prefer to just do stuff like that with stones or sandpaper.

I agree with Dave about the wide blade attachment. That's what I use nearly all the time. You can also make a stand with a table flush to the sharpener but I prefer the one that attaches to the machine directly. I also think the honing guide that comes with the attachment is worth the price of admission. It's the best one I've ever used and the jig that comes with it for setting the blades in the guide is easy to use and extremely repeatable.

I'd say $100 for the system if it's in good shape is a good deal. Add on for extra platens and attachments.

And I do have the knife sharpening attachment that I can part with since I picked up the standalone version recently if that's something you're interested in.

I was looking for links to those accessories and it looks like Work Sharp has quit making all of the accessories they once did for the 3000. Which is strange because the Wide Belt Attachment was extremely popular.

But, all that said, it depends on what you want to do with it. If it's just for plane blades and chisels, then the port on the bottom works great and will do all you need. The wide blade attachment expands that capability to give more control of angles and micro bevels and, with a different honing guide, can be used to do skews. You can also do cambered tools with an appropriate guide. If you want to do lathe tools, you'll probably want the toolbar attachment that you can use with Tormek jigs. But that attachment is long out of production and sells for a small fortune if you find one one in the wild. Finally, if you want to use it for knives, it does a very good job as long as you can stand a convex bevel. If you want a flat grind, it won't work. But it is fast and the guide is easy to use to keep a consistent angle. I use it a lot for kitchen knives and most all of my blades that I don't want a flat bevel on.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Dave. I need to do a better job keeping my chisels and planes sharp. I usually wait too long to sharpen them because it is a pain to get either my scary sharp or stones out to sharpen. I usually wait until most of them are dull and then do a marathon sharpening session and because I hate to do that, I end up not using my hand tools as much.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - I have a WS 3000 that is very slightly used and I could make you a good deal. I will get it out of the box tonight and check it over if you are interested.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Thanks Dave. I need to do a better job keeping my chisels and planes sharp. I usually wait too long to sharpen them because it is a pain to get either my scary sharp or stones out to sharpen. I usually wait until most of them are dull and then do a marathon sharpening session and because I hate to do that, I end up not using my hand tools as much.
> 
> - Lazyman


I was exactly like that which is why I grabbed the WS based on Kenny's recommendation. I love hand tools, I don't love sharpening. WS is quick.


----------



## RichBolduc

For the WS3000 system, Ken at https://woodturnerswonders.com/ just came out with a 3 wheel set of CBN wheels for it where each wheel has 2 grits on it. They're reasonably priced too at $150 for the set or $60 each.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I might be interested in some attachments Earl if you've got any.


----------



## HokieKen

I just went on a Google dive. It's like Darex wants to erase any evidence that any of the attachments for the Worksharp 3000 ever existed. There's no mention of any of them on the site and no manuals available. They also produced several instructional YouTube videos and the one for the tool bar and for the belt sharpener are still on their channel but I didn't see one for the Wide Blade Attachment. Weird. Could mean there's a new model coming out but it's still strange that they would remove support.


----------



## EarlS

I'll take some pictures of what I have and post them tonight.

Tony - I'm going to PM you about my swap status.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My swap status is: first coat of shellac went on today.


----------



## GrantA

Off to a good start on the new roof!


----------



## duckmilk

Did you get to drive the *Johnny Jett* machine?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Welcome Vernon!
I was thinking about dropping out…
Probably should….
You can have my spot!


----------



## GrantA

It's in my name and I paid for their insurance, so… I'm gonna drive it before they take it back! I have it all week and the weekend ;-p


----------



## MSquared

Well, driving it is probably cool. I hate 'em! I've been up in those damn things fully extended, and on big-ass scissor lifts, filming many times. Nausea inducing for sure! Safety harnesses don't even make you feel safe! Gaaaa! .... Not so fearless anymore … No outriggers? Well, they actually don't help much with the 'wag' from my experience anyway.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Vernon!

John, I'm in and I don't even have a shop! Just a patch of dirt that has a conduit and a water line and a drain.










Besides, I bet you could make someone a pretty neat dovetail marker! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

John knows what he needs to make Dave. I don't know why he continues to resist my wisdom.


----------



## HokieKen

My mill got chippy tonight for the first time. I'm in business now


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John knows what he needs to make Dave. I don't know why he continues to resist my wisdom.
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol Kenny! I guess its just my lack of enthusiasm for that particular slice of pop culture, combined with an overall distaste for useless ornamentation, that turns me off of that particular idea (the rest of you can only guess what that may be).

I personally don't derive much satisfaction from intricacy if it is not also useful, and project that onto others.

Example: Jeff's PO box door replica had a fine greek key border pattern. Amazing, yet useless. Would you swappers appreciate an otherwise simple box, rendered beautiful by purely decorative features like that?
Perhaps you would, and if so it's a great way for me to stretch my legs in the swap; I'd just never do such a thing for myself.

What do y'all think?


----------



## HokieKen

In all seriousness John, I can see your lack of enthusiasm. However, I can also appreciate useless ornamentation in some projects. So yes, IMO a nicely carved box can make it something I have a much greater fondness for vs a plain box with exactly the same functionality. Which is why sometimes I use Cocobolo instead of Maple or polished brass instead of Aluminum. But I can certainly appreciate your POV too and I imagine there's probably a pretty even split between the two camps…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Would you swappers appreciate an otherwise simple box, rendered beautiful by purely decorative features like that?
> Perhaps you would, and if so it's a great way for me to stretch my legs in the swap; I'd just never do such a thing for myself.
> 
> What do y'all think?


To give an example, John, in one of my first swaps, DoubleDave sent me a knife, and it came in a nice box. I've been using that box to hold my watches, so it gets used every day, and I appreciate it daily. It's simple, but was made by a buddy and wasn't something I would've made for myself (at least not the way he did it).

So yeah, knock yourself out with "useless" ornamentation. Stretch your legs and try something you wouldn't otherwise, or that you've been meaning to try and haven't ever gotten around to. Surprise swaps are a great way to scratch that sort of itch. And if you're not completely happy with the results, throw in a bonus item.


----------



## GrantA

Y'all ever seen a lathe you can keep in a desk drawer? The toothpick factory is almost complete!


----------



## Keebler1

Grant I need one of those for the truck


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm in… Email sent.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Bill!


----------



## mikeacg

Whoo Hoo! Bill's in! Welcome aboard!

Grant - I'm pretty sure I still have one of those (worthless) little lathes around here somewhere! It was so underpowered that you could only turn light woods on it and the tailstock tended to seize up without constant attention. I'll see if I can find it and let Keebler know that Christmas might be late this year…

John - Show us a good example of your preferred spartan style then! I'm sure no one will be disappointed!!


----------



## GrantA

I've got so much stuff going on but I'm not gonna be like Kenny and Dave K- I can't stand it so I'll play again! Email inbound Tony


----------



## EarlS

Meanwhile, it looks like I am going to have to bow out of the swap since I will be having surgery in the next couple of weeks and I will be out for 4-6 weeks after that.


----------



## GrantA

Oh no! I'll pray for steady hands and a speedy recovery Earl!


----------



## clieb91

Hey Guys, lost my PC to a weird power glitch on Sunday. Back on my old machine and just catching up.

Keebler, Could be a fun addition to the truck even if you could only turn a pen or two.

EarlS- Sorry to hear about the surgery, wishing you all the best.

Welcome to the fun Bill, Vernon and Grant good to see you onboard.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Grant!

Sorry to lose you, Earl! You'll still be able to send Kenny some corn though, right?


----------



## GrantA

What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?


----------



## MSquared

I hear it's a ball!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?
> 
> - GrantA


Oh my Gawd. I am so SORRY I clicked on that link.

Makes sense though, and I imagine it will be a popular event for those who make a living playing with balls and for those who watch others playing with balls.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I live in the mountains, but never tried the oysters.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Lazyman

> What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?
> 
> - GrantA


Is it a coincidence that Earl is having surgery?


----------



## HokieKen

They said they'll be serving cow testicles but I think it's bull.


----------



## GrantA

Looking different in here!


----------



## HokieKen

Reverse that Big Ass Fan and see if you can blow a worker off the roof Grant


----------



## EarlS

> What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Is it a coincidence that Earl is having surgery?
> 
> - Lazyman


Naw - They were removed a long time ago.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I ve got so much stuff going on but I m not gonna be like Kenny and Dave K- I can t stand it so I ll play again! Email inbound Tony
> 
> - GrantA


Ha Grant - that's how I feel Can't win if you don't play!


----------



## mikeacg

I was filming in Ft. Smith, Arkansas a number of years ago and the plant manager took me out to dinner. He ordered Turkey Fries (which tasted a lot like clam strips) and then proceeded to tell me what a rare delicacy they were… Apparently, with all the turkeys being 'factory' raised, they really didn't need Toms so these were supposedly a special treat! 
I was filming one of our machines in a corrugated line from a catwalk near the ceiling. After 2 days of sweating like a pig, I looked like a giant teddy bear when I came down, covered in fluffy brown dust. Needed a shower - inside and out!


----------



## Bluenote38

Earl - say it ain't so!!! I was really looking forward to seeing your work again. Wishing you the best on the table and in recovery too.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, good luck on the table Earl.


----------



## bndawgs

Good luck on the surgery Earl.


----------



## Lazyman

> What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Is it a coincidence that Earl is having surgery?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Naw - They were removed a long time ago.
> 
> - EarlS


I hope you at least made a nice box to keep them in.


----------



## EarlS

> What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Is it a coincidence that Earl is having surgery?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Naw - They were removed a long time ago.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I hope you at least made a nice box to keep them in.
> 
> - Lazyman


I think she put them in a little round Tupperware storage container and threw tossed in the bottom of the junk drawer. Where else would you keep you junk?


----------



## doubleG469

> What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Is it a coincidence that Earl is having surgery?
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Naw - They were removed a long time ago.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I hope you at least made a nice box to keep them in.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I think she put them in a little round Tupperware storage container and threw tossed in the bottom of the junk drawer. Where else would you keep you junk?
> 
> - EarlS


In a trunk!


----------



## duckmilk

> What in the Texas is a-goin on here?!?
> 
> - GrantA


Dang, too late for me to attend ( I've enjoyed those my whole life, along with tongue and sweet breads (calf thymus). A group of us belonging to the Bovine Club in school used to put on one of those every year. We often ran out because of the number of people attending.


----------



## HokieKen

That's nuts Duck.


----------



## MSquared

... and Ballsy!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jeez.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## bndawgs

Have to work on son's Pinewood derby car this weekend.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No progress on the shop today, I'm thinking.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> No progress on the shop today, I'm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Come on Dave. Don't let a "little" snow stop you! Get your leaf blower and shovel and clear that mess out.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - looks like a nice summer day in MN. You have more snow in AZ than we have in IA. Are you sure someone didn't fudge a few facts about the winters down there?

We have a weather alert for 4-6" snow, 30-40 mp winds, rain, ice, and then sub zero temps through the weekend. Looks like a 3 day (MLK holiday) shop weekend. I just picked up 7 Sheets of Cherry plywood for the cabinet carcasses. Who knows, maybe I'll manage to make the swap stuff I wanted to make and I can get back in as a "late" entrant. I should find out Tuesday when

BTW - anyone here out of Tony lately?


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I was about to ask if it was snow or ice in your area. Bet now you wish youd have moved to a better state like Texas where we dont see much of that stuff


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's just a couple inches, but it's heart-attack snow. Or perfect snowball snow.

I thought about making a snowman, but then I'd be soaking wet, and the snowman would be melted by Monday anyhow.

Edited to add: a couple guys just showed up and are attempting to roll back the tarps full of snow. It reminds me of an old movie.


----------



## EarlS

Try some snow angels


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave - looks like a nice summer day in MN. You have more snow in AZ than we have in IA. Are you sure someone didn t fudge a few facts about the winters down there?
> 
> - EarlS


He's in NM Earl. Dave tried but we wouldn't let him in AZ.


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - In that case, I wonder if NM was just a typo for MN?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No clue Earl. The snow is the devil. I stay away from that stuff. So MN is definitely not for me.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, Earl, I have been wondering about Tony also, seems to be awol.


----------



## Keebler1

If yall havent dealt with customer service/tech support at penn state industries they do a great job. Ordered a pen kit, pepper mill/salt shakers and some drill bits. Got home today and opened the package and recieved a 10mm HSS drill bit instead of a brad point which is $3 more and what I ordered. Customer service transferred me to tech support and he went and checked their stcok to make sure what they had was correct since package said it was a brad point. Theyre sending me the brad point drill bit and I get to keep the other one as well


----------



## Keebler1

Looking to build this workbench for my lathe.








Going to put these casters on it since I have to have it mobile. Should I use the bottom toe kick platform or leave it off? Not sure those casters will work with it.


----------



## Berto

Looking at the installation instructions for those casters - the bottom bolts (holes) are located 2" up from the bottom of the cabinet side. I'd extend the sides down to allow for proper placement of the caster and incorporate the toe kick in front. That way you don't bump the toe of your shoe when you stand close to the cabinet when using the lathe.


----------



## Lazyman

Assuming that the castors are not the kind that lift when you need it mobile, I would think that the castors would create the relief that the toe-kick provides so it isn't needed. I would definitely use double locking castors though.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Berto will adjust the toe kick base out.

Lazyman these caster will lift so the bench rests on the ground and dont get any sway.


----------



## RichBolduc

With those castor's, I'd do bolts through the material with a washer and nut on the back. I used the same on my old lathe station and the wood screws tore out of the wood on me.

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Ok the toe kick is 2×4 so ill be able to use bolt and washer on the bottom 2 and the wood screw on the top. Don't think itll be moved that often. Thanks for the heads up on the screws.


----------



## GrantA

If it's not going to be moved often save your money and effort. a midi lathe ain't that heavy ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

We're up to 6" of the white fluffy stuff here in Detroit. Rain later then really cold night so Sunday should be a skating rink.

Grant - Doesn't like half your equipment need a professional rigger to move ;-) I had a set of the castors Berto has shown but went to the dual locking casters. Easier to lock/unlock because I'm constantly shoving my lathe cart out of the way

Then I got tired of flipping the casters free and tearing the crap out of the toe of my boot so I made a Boot


----------



## Keebler1

Bill do you get any sway on that setup? Gary had another comet with a homemade stand for sale and when I asked if the stand was on casters he said no I would get sway that wouldnt be good for lathe work. Gonna build that workbench either way but if I can get cheaper casters that might be the way to go.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Bill my forklift earns it's spot every day!
Keebler I'd consider Making it like my grill table (in my projects) with wheels on one end (the heavier end) then you just move it like a wheelbarrow. Rock solid that way


----------



## GrantA

Does anybody have Tony's phone number for a wellness check? Or a white pages subscription to pull it up? He hasn't posted in over a week


----------



## Bluenote38

...make that 9-1/2" And no - haven't heard from Tony on my joining the Swap. hope he's ok and just doing Shoptime and not checking the blog - I do that sometimes


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill do you get any sway on that setup? Gary had another comet with a homemade stand for sale and when I asked if the stand was on casters he said no I would get sway that wouldnt be good for lathe work. Gonna build that workbench either way but if I can get cheaper casters that might be the way to go.
> 
> - Keebler1


It's solid with 2 locked and like a rock with all 4. I don't have any sandbags or extra weight beyond the wood stacked in the bottom and tools in the drawers


----------



## Keebler1

Bill do you have a link to those casters? I might try them over the ones I have on my workbench


----------



## Bluenote38

"Woodcraft 3 Dbl Locking. I usually buy them on sale at the store for $7.99 each.


----------



## Keebler1

How often do they go on sale?


----------



## Bluenote38

Usually once a month.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Actually, there was some progress yesterday. The guys got the tarps off the ground and the late sunshine thawed things out nicely. I think next up is the plumbing inspector to make sure there's a vent to go with the drain.










I also had a super-productive morning working on my swap project. Wheeled the belt-sander out in front of the garage and did some shaping. Just enough breeze that most of the dust is already scattered in the yard. One of the neighborhood ravens wasn't too happy with me and spent the whole time yelling at me.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dadgummit, can't find my Flocking kit.
Made a cool jewelry box and I'd like to flock the inside before I finish the outside, but son-of-a-gun I have no idea where I put that kit!

I'm also concerned about Tony. Hoping for good health and only pleasant distractions keeping him away from here!


----------



## bndawgs

John, I'm sure your flocking kit is sitting next to my wood putty i can't find


----------



## Keebler1

Just gives you a reason to go to the store. Just dont let the wife see the extra stuff you bought


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The flocking kit is sitting next to the wood putty that is sitting next to the router jig that I made the other day, need now, and cant find.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think those are all in one of the eight flocking boxes labeled "miscellaneous bench tools" by my flocking movers.

Edited to add more flocking flock.


----------



## Keebler1

Lathe is in the trunk and jist got out of star wars. Maybe ill beable to set up the lathe this evening


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Does anybody have Tony s phone number for a wellness check? Or a white pages subscription to pull it up? He hasn t posted in over a week
> 
> - GrantA


that is concerning. He was posting almost daily until Jan. 2 and then nothing. Hoping someone can contact him and that he is OK. If I remember right, a while back he had some health issues that kept him out of the shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Tony hasn't posted anything on LJ's since Jan. 5. Maybe send him a PM?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, do you have his phone # from the swap you ran? I drew his name but didn't get a number, thought we gave those at signup.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got Tony's email and street address, but no phone number. But at this point I figure a few people have probably emailed him to check in. But today's the signup deadline, so hopefully he's okay and just behind on LJs.


----------



## Keebler1

First thing turned on my new to me lathe. Poplar tool handle to use till I get the other handles done. Not perfect but works. I think the marks on the end from my steb center add to it. Main lesson learned make sure the tool rest is far enough back the screw holding the cutter in doesnt jam the cutter into the piece hence the bead at the front. Just meant to make 2 lines like at the back.

Question..what can I safely use as a knockout tool for the steb center as I dont have one?

And a big thanks to doubleg 469 for the good price on all the goodies


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats on the new toy Keebler . Any old bar will do for knocking your center out. Just find one that's long enough and fits through the spindle.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just had to order a whole new flocking kit after the third unsuccessful search of my shop. I guess I haven't seen it in 2 years so there's no telling.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a real flocking shame, John.

Nice work, Keebler! Now you can make all sorts of round things!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm not sure where Tony lives but is there anyone close enough to swing by his house? Im pretty concerned at this point. It's been a couple weeks now.


----------



## EarlS

Ill check and see if i have a.phone number for tony.

Meanwhile the drawer boxes are starting to stack up. Finally my feels like some progress.

I haven't forgot about posting pics of the sharpening stuff I promised to do.


----------



## bndawgs

Should be able to find a number if you look up his name and address.


----------



## GrantA

White pages used to be simple and free, not so much now.
I found and tried ‭(717) 738-2093‬ but it just keeps ringing, no voice mail


----------



## Keebler1

This isnt extending any farther does this look right or is there an issue?


----------



## Keebler1

Another question instructions say i shouldnt see daylaght in between jaws. I put them in the grooves started the screws then ran it all the way in and tightened the screws front first. Is this an issue?


----------



## Lazyman

Did you verify that you have the right jaw on the right side? In your picture, a 2 is visible on the end. There should be a corresponding number stamped onto each jaw.


----------



## Keebler1

Yes I matched them up. Put a pen blank in and they seem to hold ok, just wasnt sure about the gap instructions say there shouldnt be one but it looks even all the way down


----------



## jeffswildwood

> White pages used to be simple and free, not so much now.
> I found and tried ‭(717) 738-2093‬ but it just keeps ringing, no voice mail
> 
> - GrantA


Did it list relatives? What's his correct spelling last name. I'll give it a try. There is one more option, hate to use it but local law enforcement.


----------



## Lazyman

I forgot to mention that the tailstock looks about right for a midi or min lathe.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks just cleaned it up. Ready to start turning. Bought me a lever action pen kit will practice on that then start on other projects.


----------



## GrantA

PM sent Jeff, I don't feel right posting it in the open


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Grant. I tried looking up the number you posted, comes back to a Royer pharmacy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hi yall I have just been in hospital for 2 weeks 
I think I am all caught up on who wanted to play I will make sure and get names out as soon as possible if I missed anyone im very sorry please mail me I will get it fixed so sorry for any and all confession I might have caused :<((


----------



## GrantA

Whew good to hear from you Tony!


----------



## Keebler1

Good to have you back Tony. Hope you are doing better.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Tony I was worried about you, glad to hear from you!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks John good to be heard from :<))
now im off till tommorow very tired


----------



## jeffswildwood

> hi yall I have just been in hospital for 2 weeks
> I think I am all caught up on who wanted to play I will make sure and get names out as soon as possible if I missed anyone im very sorry please mail me I will get it fixed so sorry for any and all confession I might have caused :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Glad all is well Tony! You had a lot of us worried.


----------



## HokieKen

We were about to release the hounds Tony. Glad you're back home buddy!


----------



## Lazyman

I am recalling my drones now. Glad to have you back Tony.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew! Good to have you back running things, Tony! Hope the hospital stay fixed whatever was broken.


----------



## mikeacg

Welcome back Tony! Had us all going for a bit…


----------



## EarlS

Glad to see you are back and OK Tony. We missed you and were preparing a search party to find you.


----------



## Bluenote38

Wahoo Tony - Welcome home, as you can tell everyone was pretty worried about you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> hi yall I have just been in hospital for 2 weeks
> I think I am all caught up on who wanted to play I will make sure and get names out as soon as possible if I missed anyone im very sorry please mail me I will get it fixed so sorry for any and all confession I might have caused :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Glad all is well Tony! You had a lot of us worried.
> 
> - jeffswildwood





> We were about to release the hounds Tony. Glad you're back home buddy!
> 
> - HokieKen





> I am recalling my drones now. Glad to have you back Tony.
> 
> - Lazyman





> Whew! Good to have you back running things, Tony! Hope the hospital stay fixed whatever was broken.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek





> Welcome back Tony! Had us all going for a bit…
> 
> - mikeacg





> Glad to see you are back and OK Tony. We missed you and were preparing a search party to find you.
> 
> - EarlS


*THANKS ALL :<))*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damnit Tony, which hospital do you keep ending up at? I'm going to call over there and give them all of our contact info so they can let ALL of us know when you're there.

 Glad you're ok brother.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Damnit Tony, which hospital do you keep ending up at? I'm going to call over there and give them all of our contact info so they can let ALL of us know when you're there.
> 
> Glad you're ok brother.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Hershey medical center Dave sorry but I do not have a smart phone nor an I pad to keep in touch with the world :<))

and thanks :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Welcome semper_sometime i have updated the list :<))

now i started name exchange no more will be alllowed in sorry maybe join next one :<))


----------



## GrantA

I don't see my name on the list you should have an email from me. If it's too late that's fine too though


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I don't see my name on the list you should have an email from me. If it's too late that's fine too though
> 
> - GrantA


I didnt get an email with info Grant please send again sorry if it my mistake :>))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Third nice morning in a row had me outside making sawdust. Got far enough along that I sent a progress picture. Woohoo!

Lots of build pictures with a pallet set across two sawhorses as my workbench. It ain't pretty, but it's been getting the job done.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I HAVE SENT ALL NAMES OUT IF SOMEONE DID NOT RECEIVE THEIR NAME TO SEND TO PLEASE SPEAK UP NOW THANKS GUYS *REGISTRATION IS NOW CLOSED * :<))


----------



## Bluenote38

Got it Tony - thanks


----------



## Bluenote38

> Third nice morning in a row had me outside making sawdust. Got far enough along that I sent a progress picture. Woohoo!
> 
> Lots of build pictures with a pallet set across two sawhorses as my workbench. It ain't pretty, but it's been getting the job done.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Lol… Dave 7F here in Detroit. the Dewalt Propane heater is breaking the chill it's 43F in the Garage. Work in the Swap item(s)


----------



## GrantA

61 in my shop (at home), the big shop is whatever outside temp is,47 right now ;-p
I'm going one of my least favorite things - painting a piece of furniture


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's only been in the low 40s here, Bill. But it's sunny and feels warm enough. I keep hauling things inside for glue-ups.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i cant go to shop for 2 weeks recovery time :<(( BUT it is very cool here outside *BRRRR*


----------



## poospleasures

Good to hear from ya Tony. Sorry I am late to your coming home party. After reading all the news from the other guys seems you are doing OK. Hope everything stays fixed for you. I will send some teaser pics. in a couple days.


----------



## poospleasures

Its pretty cool here in KY. also. Made it to low 20,s last couple days. My little shop stays pretty cosy with my small gas heater. Stay warn and have fun to all.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad you're back Tony, best wishes for a rapid recovery!

My little shop stays cozy with an electric oil radiator heater kind of thing, but then, it is insulated and sits inside a larger insulated shop.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Good to hear from ya Tony. Sorry I am late to your coming home party. After reading all the news from the other guys seems you are doing OK. Hope everything stays fixed for you. I will send some teaser pics. in a couple days.
> 
> - poospleasures


thanks Vernon …. yes I hope I'm fixed right this time also ….. I had a major operation to repair lung :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Glad you re back Tony, best wishes for a rapid recovery!
> 
> My little shop stays cozy with an electric oil radiator heater kind of thing, but then, it is insulated and sits inside a larger insulated shop.
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks duck :<))


----------



## duckmilk

Ouch Tony!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I know now what I'm making for the swap. Planning to pick up wood Wednesday because somehow the dozens of BF I have in the shop just aren't right…


----------



## EarlS

I just got my recipient's name. If Tony can run the swap and make something for it right after major surgery then my minor surgery (complications from the last one) isn't a good enough excuse to drop out. It looks like I will be going under the knife on Valentine's Day. 2 weeks off work, no lifting for 6 weeks. Guess I'd better get going on some swap stuff.


----------



## clieb91

Tony, glad you're doing ok. Got my assigned name and going to make some progress this week, since I just found out I'm traveling in March.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Tony and Earl!

Now in other news

y'all it's 29degrees here. I'm at the FL-GA state line. Had to dig out a coat. Bo said he wanted one too haha he loves it


----------



## Lazyman

Bo looks kind of pissed to me. Run you fool!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. Bo looks like he's thoroughly enjoying that coat. </sarcasm>


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Prayers for a speedy recovery for Tony and Earl!
> 
> Now in other news
> 
> y all it s 29degrees here. I m at the FL-GA state line. Had to dig out a coat. Bo said he wanted one too haha he loves it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Really!!! This colour is NOT working for me. I specifically requested the charcoal grey one.


----------



## EarlS

I recognize Bo's expression. It is the one that says "I'm gonna find something you really like and chew it up". I can only imagine the things the neighborhood dogs are saying about him. At least he's not this dog:


----------



## Lazyman

If only Bo had opposable thumbs so that he give you the finger. He might not bite the hand that feeds him but he would certainly flip you off.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

things we do for our loved ones ….sometimes pisses them off …. this might be that case *BAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## GrantA

Lol good stuff guys that's just his normal expression you should see how he looks at the mail lady 8-/

I just picked up the last pieces of metal for the shop roof!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> At least he s not this dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


So reminds me of that Will Ferrel movie: Blades of Glory.


----------



## duckmilk

At least it isn't pink, or is it?


----------



## EarlS

Any bets that Kenny wants one now, in lime green, to go with the cape and mask??


----------



## bndawgs

Any bets that Kenny already owns one in lime green?


----------



## mikeacg

Sure looks a lot like Kenny…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

why does everyone want to pick on poor Kenny >? ;<))


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

OK guys I'm fishing for opinions here but I think I know the answer -
How important would you say it is to have a planer at least as wide as your jointer? 
I'll add to the mix that I have a wide belt sander, and it can take a pretty aggressive bite but would need several passes with a coarse belt (followed by multiple finer grits) to do what a bigger planer would do in 1 or 2 passes
Thoughts?


----------



## duckmilk

> - HokieKen


^THAT is why


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i was trying to stick by his side *BUT* AFTER THAT PHOTO he is on his now :<((((


----------



## duckmilk

> OK guys I m fishing for opinions here but I think I know the answer -
> How important would you say it is to have a planer at least as wide as your jointer?
> I ll add to the mix that I have a wide belt sander, and it can take a pretty aggressive bite but would need several passes with a coarse belt (followed by multiple finer grits) to do what a bigger planer would do in 1 or 2 passes
> Thoughts?
> 
> - GrantA


You could have both, but I would prefer a wide belt sander to do the finished sanding surface, as much as that is. Planers don't leave a finished surface, especially through varying grain structures. Up to you and your needs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> OK guys I m fishing for opinions here but I think I know the answer -
> How important would you say it is to have a planer at least as wide as your jointer?
> I ll add to the mix that I have a wide belt sander, and it can take a pretty aggressive bite but would need several passes with a coarse belt (followed by multiple finer grits) to do what a bigger planer would do in 1 or 2 passes
> Thoughts?


Well, my jointer is a #7, and it's 2-3/8 wide. But it's my widest plane. ;-)

Inspector was out in the snow today and signed off on the plumbing, so the concrete guys can come out tomorrow and start prepping for the pour. Might actually happen yet this week! Woohoo!

I also am done gluing pieces together for my swap project. Now it's just cutting away the bits that aren't right until it's done. And maybe making a bonus. Been interesting working without a shop, but other than the Japanese pull-saw I ended up adding to my tools, and a handful of big clamps (because I couldn't find the smaller ones) everything used on this project will fit in a shoebox. Mind you, I do have size 12EEEE feet, but still…

Edited to add: oops. I did use a belt sander. That wouldn't fit in a shoebox. I'm a big old cheater.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Dave!! I'm excited for your new shop. And yes, "my jointer is a #7", I was thinking the exact same thing ;-)


----------



## GrantA

If your 7 is your jointer then how does your 8 feel? And where does 6 fit into the mix? ;-p








It's obvious which I've spent much time with though, 7!

Seriously though, I am selling my 12" jointer to make room and cash for a bigger one. It's old cast iron, pedestal base and it's not a 16" :-D


----------



## EarlS

Since I don't have as much space as Grant does, I make do with a 6" jointer for the edges and then use the DW735 to plane the top/bottom faces of the boards. As much as possible, I cut things to their rough dimensions (+/- 1-2") then joint the edges and plane the faces. The DW735 does a really good job flattening things out.

I have seen LJ projects for flattening sleds that have use wedges and such but I haven't seen the need to this point.

I guess I'd better get something going for the swap since I need to have it finished by mid February.


----------



## GrantA

A friend just sent me this pic, said he's making some "super cash deals" today. He's typically on the high side, what would be a "super deal" for this live edge walnut?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Duck. After no progress at all since last Thursday (when the inspector was first supposed to be out), it was nice to see that blue tag and hear that I'll have concrete guys doing rebar today.

Grant, I have neither a 6 nor an 8. If I get something that big, it'll probably be wood and shop-made.

Earl, that's why I'm as far along as I am. I'm going to lose at least two weeks of time (I was going to say "shop time" but with no shop, that doesn't sound right) soon. My sweetie's mom is nearing the end, and there's a trip to MN for the funeral in my future. But maybe I can bring along a carving knife and a few sticks for a bonus project. And a tarp to set up in hotel rooms while I whittle…


----------



## GrantA

Dave that's exciting about the slab! moving along nicely


----------



## Keebler1

Dave keep the snow and ice over there we dont want it over in OK or AR


----------



## David946

Great information about surprise swap

visit: glass-splashbacks


----------



## HokieKen

dumbass^


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes GRATZ on the new shop Dave now my 1 cent i have a 6 inch jointer and a old delta 12 1/2 inch 2 speed planer which works well for me .. I have a shop I can not get into :<(( but when I finally can I have some metal work to finish YUKKY :<))


----------



## doubleG469

> dumbass^
> 
> - HokieKen


+1


----------



## EarlS

Grant - that walnut doesn't look to special. I'd offer $3-3.50/BF. IMO - live edge is overrated and there would be a lot of work (and waste) to get the board into usable condition.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Grant - that walnut doesn t look to special. I d offer $3-3.50/BF. IMO - live edge is overrated and there would be a lot of work (and waste) to get the board into usable condition.
> 
> - EarlS


+1 Earl. I love working with walnut. I bought a slab like that and had little left after removing the sap wood.


----------



## Keebler1

What does sap wood do to a project that you dont want it?


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - In addition to being a much lighter color than the heart wood, the sap wood is generally softer. Additionally, removing the bark and sapwood means about 1/2 of the board width is waste. At 3.50/BF with 50% waste right off the top you are at 7/BF before dealing with cracks, knots and such. The other issue is that the lumber looks like it would grade out as common rather than a higher grade.


----------



## GrantA

I just laid my paws on it and there are 11 of them 2" thick about 14-16" wide. Assuming 12" usable lumber after dressing that's 176 bdft
He said make an offer so I said $400, he thought about it and said he can't let it go for that, I didn't pick through the stack yet (was in a rush) but I'll go back tomorrow. I saw one on the bottom had something interesting maybe some burl


----------



## bigblockyeti

Make sure he has your number, if he wants to move it, $400 is fair, especially for taking it all off his hands. How dry it is? Is it cupped, twisted, bowed or end checked? Air dried or kiln dried? I've bought walnut for $1/bdft. before thinking I was getting a screaming deal, I was probably getting wood worth $1.25/bdft. because of all the defects, certainly not $7-8/bdft. as good, dry, straight wood would be.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah it's friends shop, we settled on $550, at the end I checked they were mostly 16" wide, and I don't see 2" thick real often here so I said let's do it
I'll pickup in the morning and post some pics

Also getting a cool old craftsman U.S.A. bandsaw from one of his guys, it's a 3phase saw and looks to have a good 13" resaw capacity. I've been wanting one to leave a resaw blade on so now I've got it! Thinking I'll sell my trusty Taiwanese craftsman now. Or leave a medium width blade on it…hmm 
And they said here are some belts that fit the edge sander you got, so that was an awesome surprise. Overall a great day!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Grant


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yeah it's friends shop, we settled on $550, at the end I checked they were mostly 16" wide, and I don't see 2" thick real often here so I said let's do it
> I'll pickup in the morning and post some pics
> 
> Also getting a cool old craftsman U.S.A. bandsaw from one of his guys, it's a 3phase saw and looks to have a good 13" resaw capacity. I ve been wanting one to leave a resaw blade on so now I ve got it! Thinking I ll sell my trusty Taiwanese craftsman now. Or leave a medium width blade on it…hmm
> And they said here are some belts that fit the edge sander you got, so that was an awesome surprise. Overall a great day!
> 
> - GrantA


16 inches wide by 2 inches thick? Plus a batch of new toys? I believe you came out great!


----------



## bigblockyeti

You can never have too many bandsaws, I had four before I moved, now I'm down to two. A 14" saw works great for everything from scroll work to medium duty large radius work. For resaw, I use a 3hp, 20" Grizzly that has a 14" cutting height, any taller would just get me into trouble as previously I was manhandling 6' logs (usually wet) and up to 14" in diameter through the saw for rough milling.

The walnut sounds like an ok deal but a "friend" should have taken the $400 knowing you'd be back time and time again.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks guys. All the rebar is in place, as are forms and insulation and grounding rod and stuff and things. Tomorrow the inspector will be out to sign off on that, and then they'll pour on Friday. Could do it tomorrow, except the ground where the truck would have to pull in is still too wet, and we decided it would be "bad" to have a concrete truck stuck in my yard.


----------



## GrantA

Dave you're doing it wrong, if he gets stuck you get to rent a big excavator to play with and get him out!

Yeti, I kinda agree but with this guy there's more than just him invested in his company so I get it, plus he hooks me up on occasion. If not for him I wouldn't have had the opportunity to buy half the millwork equipment so I'm good with it ;-)

Just got some storage cabinets unloaded tonight, now I'm headed to the house for a drink!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant I'm lost, are you running a full-fledged millwork shop now? I thought you ran logistics, then you bought a shop, then you bought all this equipment, and it JUST KEEPS COMING! 
First I thought you're just taking the hobby to a high level. Looks like you've gone way beyond. 
Do you have employees to run this equipment for you? Taking contracts yet?
Maybe you've explained and I've done a poor job keeping up…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Today's shop progress picture (it looks so pretty on the morning sun):










First coat of linseed oil went into the swap project. If I can't make it functional (remains to be seen), I can at least make it pretty!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - make sure they pour that concrete right side up and don't use any of that metric stuff. That's going to be a mighty nice shop. Is the stub out in the middle for water/sewer or power conduit?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looking real nice Dave :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is the stub out in the middle for water/sewer or power conduit?


Both. Gonna have a gray-water sink for washing dust off my hands. It drains into the cistern that waters our (20×30 foot) lawn, so I won't be able to pour anything too nasty down the drain.


----------



## Lazyman

Big mistake Dave. You should have added a toilet line as well so that when Hatch chili season hits you can go out to the shop so that you don't "spoil your allure" with your sweetie.

Hmm, I am not sure that have ever seen anything in Santa Fe that resembles a "lawn".


----------



## DavePolaschek

Can't plumb it into the septic, Nathan. They don't allow that in our HOA to prevent casitas turning into AirBnBs.



> Hmm, I am not sure that have ever seen anything in Santa Fe that resembles a "lawn".


It's a little brown at the moment, but it's a lawn.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave HOA is why you build a tall temporary privacy fence, plumb into the sewer late evening and tear the fence back down in a day or two and the morons are none the wiser


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eh, the septic tank is also on the other side of the house. Not worth the headache just to have a crapper in the shop.


----------



## EarlS

> Eh, the septic tank is also on the other side of the house. Not worth the headache just to have a crapper in the shop.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


There is always the great outdoors, which in IA is a corn field, complete with husks or cobs for the finish work. the polite term is "organic fertilizer".


----------



## GrantA

John - you're not lost I haven't really stated my intentions that I recall. I should do a blog. In my spare time ha!
I'm still in the logistics business and am at a place where I can put a lot of that on autopilot with back office support to handle the busy work aspects. The new shop has office space and I'll still be arranging shipments. Yes the intentions are to hire a helper or two. 
I've basically got a complete wood shop (think small scale furniture manufacturer), knife & tool forging shop (complete with in house heat treat capabilities) and machine shop going into the building. The forge and plasma table /welding stuff will be covered but outdoors for safety. 
I plan to do some small batch (maybe 25-50per) production runs of furniture, knives and tools and see where it goes. Whatever is moving best will move higher in the priority list. And of course I'll work on one-offs at a hopefully higher profit but that stuff ain't selling every day. 
So that's the plan, I'm excited and ready to make a good run at it!


----------



## doubleG469

> John - you re not lost I haven t really stated my intentions that I recall. I should do a blog. In my spare time ha!
> I m still in the logistics business and am at a place where I can put a lot of that on autopilot with back office support to handle the busy work aspects. The new shop has office space and I ll still be arranging shipments. Yes the intentions are to hire a helper or two.
> I ve basically got a complete wood shop (think small scale furniture manufacturer), knife & tool forging shop (complete with in house heat treat capabilities) and machine shop going into the building. The forge and plasma table /welding stuff will be covered but outdoors for safety.
> I plan to do some small batch (maybe 25-50per) production runs of furniture, knives and tools and see where it goes. Whatever is moving best will move higher in the priority list. And of course I ll work on one-offs at a hopefully higher profit but that stuff ain t selling every day.
> So that s the plan, I m excited and ready to make a good run at it!
> 
> - GrantA


All this sounds like a Swap blocking activity.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, that is really freaking cool. Having the liberty to invest resources into a "whatever takes off" business model is fantastic, and you'll get to have tons of fun in the process. Best of luck, and you should definitely start a blog here about it!


----------



## GrantA

Thanks John!
I got the walnut slabs back to my shop, they're actually 9ft long and allowing for some waste I'm looking at about 225 bdft usable lumber (some is sap wood though). Just under $2.50/bdft so I'm happy!









And here is a teaser of the bandsaw, I'll have to pick it up Monday they didn't dig it out yet.


----------



## donwilwol

> Thanks John!
> I got the walnut slabs back to my shop, they re actually 9ft long and allowing for some waste I m looking at about 225 bdft usable lumber (some is sap wood though). Just under $2.50/bdft so I m happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a teaser of the bandsaw, I ll have to pick it up Monday they didn t dig it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


I like the sapwood. If you have scraps large enough for hand plane totes and knife scales and you'd want to part with them let me know.


----------



## clieb91

Grant, Love the concept for your shop. Can't wait until I can focus a little more on our smaller craft business. Right now the full time work seems to get in the way too often. 
Progress has been made on swap and things are moving along. I will actually be away for shipping so want to get it moving along so I can get it out a bit early.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like a fun plan, Grant, but I hope you don't lose track of what important and start skipping swaps because you're "too busy" like some of the slackers around here.


----------



## bndawgs

OK, had a neighbor ask me if I could do a project for him.

He wants to line his trunk with some laminate flooring similar to this. 









Here's what he has right now 









Originally I was thinking he had a piece of carpet that covered the whole area and I could just use that as a template. But now I'm wondering if that's the case. If not, I guess I'd have to use cardboard to make a template?

In regards to the flooring, my thought was to make the subbase out of 1/4" plywood and then glue(?) the flooring to it. Would there be any issues gluing the flooring down? What type of glue would be the best choice? 
My only concern is whether I could get it to slide in the trunk being one whole panel.

And also how much would you charge to do this?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

seems like a strange request :<))


----------



## bndawgs

He's a younger kid who's always working on his car


----------



## GR8HUNTER

what about using click lock flooring then put it in piece by piece ?


----------



## bndawgs

He already has the box of flooring.









But I think I'm going to have to glue the flooring to a subbase for the stability. Just not sure if I can get a rigid piece into the trunk in one piece. Another issue I just thought about is access to the spare tire


----------



## Lazyman

Most trunks have a rigid floor underneath the carpet or with the carpet glued to it. In most the cars I have owned, you pivot the floor up to get to the spare. Some even have a cord that attaches to the trunk lid to hold it up as you access the tire. It seems like you should be able to remove that to use as the template or perhaps you could even glue the flooring directly to it. In your picture, it sort of looks like the floor has a seam or hinge in the middle to provide access to the tire but I would bet that the entire thing will come out. You may have to make it so that floor still hinges like that. In any event I would use that as the model.


----------



## HokieKen

Use carpet tape to hold it to the plywood Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

Do you think 1/4" would be thick enough? If I used tape, I guess I'd have to put the floor together upside down, then lay the plywood down on the flooring?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Busy morning watching guys work around here:


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## doubleG469

> Busy morning watching guys work around here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You mean "supervising" - that's a well paid position I hear.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - Can you scribe the pieces by laying them on top of the trunk floor? As for the access panel for the spare tire - cut the flooring to match up with the opening. You could probably use the stuff that is used to glue laminate on counter tops.

Cost - that depends on a lot of things. It always seems like I spend a lot more time on "favors" this than anticipated.

Dave - don'f forget to autograph the concrete.

Keebler -where is Bo? I'm sure he would be playing fetch with the Grim Reaper's tibia, unless Grant left Little Red Riding Hood's cape on him.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl,

I haven't had a chance to look at this in person yet. He sent me a text before Christmas asking about it.

I'm going to check with him this weekend to do a little more research.

Man, those INCRA Miter gauges on sale at rockler are mighty tempting.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You mean "supervising" - that's a well paid position I hear.


Somebody's sure getting well paid on this one, Gary. Me, I mostly hang out to see how pros do these things and to fetch my copy of the plans when one of the contractors has a question and the GC isn't around.



> Dave - don'f forget to autograph the concrete.


The guys are still working on it, plus I figure it doesn't need my autograph if it's going to be covered with all my *stuff,* Earl. The garage side is getting epoxy (polyurea, actually), and the shop side will probably get a layer of foam and cheap laminate from Homer Depot. Whether I install that myself or pay the man remains to be seen.

Edit to add: I also got an hour or so on my swap project (thought of a thing that needed fixing as I was going to sleep last night), and roughed out what will hopefully be a bonus for the swap.


----------



## bigblockyeti

"Gravity, hydraulics, you guys are both doing great, the rest of y'all can relax for now."


----------



## bigblockyeti

> He already has the box of flooring.


Steve, you need to park that Inifiniti closer to the work bench! Gotta love builder grade houses, now with two or three golf cart garages!


----------



## GrantA

Dave I hope your supervising included telling them to get out before the concrete sets up!

I don't think I shared this yet - Dad snagged me this 36" Pexto roller on his latest trip, it'll go nicely with the pexto shear we have at the shop 
I've got to machine a new handle for the roller clamp but other than that it looks great!









It is friggin heavy like everything else in my shop. Just oozes lbs!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I hope your supervising included telling them to get out before the concrete sets up!


Nope. I took a nap this afternoon, but they finished everything up and got out before it set, I think. Then again it's all covered in tarps now, so maybe one of the trucks went home a guy short. In the immortal words of Hans Schultz, "I hear nothing, I see nothing, I know nothing!"


----------



## recycle1943

> Earl,
> 
> I haven t had a chance to look at this in person yet. He sent me a text before Christmas asking about it.
> 
> I m going to check with him this weekend to do a little more research.
> 
> Man, those INCRA Miter gauges on sale at rockler are mighty tempting.
> 
> - Steve


You can't go wrong with Incra - I have 5 miter gauges, a Table saw LS positioner, an LS Super system and several more other incra tools


----------



## GrantA

Replace boat with tool or machine, bahaha


----------



## Keebler1

Took the quill out to clean it as it was really tight. Cant get it back in. Any ideas?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Back out the locking handle.


----------



## Keebler1

Locking handle is barely in not in enough to block it. It does the same with it out


----------



## HokieKen

You need to engage it with the advance screw Keebler to pull it back in.


----------



## Keebler1

Is it supposed to be real tight going in and out?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. It should move pretty freely with the screw.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Replace boat with tool or machine, bahaha


I get particular grief at the moment because I've bought a few tools I already have, but just can't find until I can unpack everything. "But I need it to finish my swap project," just gets us to the discussion of the wisdom of signing up for a swap when I knew I would have no shop.

"But you knew that I'm an idiot, hon!" is somehow less convincing than I hope. So yeah, I'm gonna hafta go with C.


----------



## Lazyman

I usually go with E: I told you last month that I was going to.

I am well practiced at outrunning the bear.


----------



## Keebler1

The quill was really tight moving with the screw but will try putting it back in after lubing


----------



## Bluenote38

Come on Dave you know really wanted that extra <fill name="true"> ;-)

Besides, it not a real swap without you, Earl and Kenny… Hmmm the Three Musketeers


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Besides, it not a real swap without you, Earl and Kenny… Hmmm the Three *Stooges*


FTFY.

Hey Moe!


----------



## EarlS

Anyone out there tried steam bending wood? I'm thinking about trying it with 3/8×3/8 walnut strips rather than trying to cut the bends and deal with end grain

I was going to boil some water and then soak the strips in it for a while then bend the strips around a form and clamp them down


----------



## Lazyman

I did this by steam bending.


A strap clamp helps a lot. I made one by cutting a strip of flashing and screwing a couple of wood blocks at exactly the length of the piece I was bending. Much cheaper than the Lee valley one. This help prevent the strips from splitting, especially when the grain is not straight and exits out the side. (Pick the straightest grain you can). I didn't have much success when I experimented with kiln dried walnut but that was before I added the strap clamp. Air dried wood bends better because the kiln sets the lignon which makes it more stable and therefore harder to bend.

I used a piece of metal duct as my steam chamber and a wallpaper steamer. I used towels to plug the ends and insulate the outside to help retain heat. A chimney pipe would probably be better because of the double walls. It is more the heat than the moisture that allows it to bend and steam will get it hotter faster than boiling water.

EDIT: I forgot to mention. You have to work fast, especially when it is relatively cool in your shop. You have to get it bent and clamped before it cools off too much.


----------



## HokieKen

> The quill was really tight moving with the screw but will try putting it back in after lubing
> 
> - Keebler1


Make sure your screw isn't bent and grease it up. Wipe the outside of the quill with light oil or wax it with paste wax. Make sure sawdust won't stick to whatever it is.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Finally got the dovetail marking gauge that John did most of the work on finished. It's fairly slick. I used ebony for the cross-brace, since I had some on hand, and it should stand up to whatever abuse I throw at it.

Also got an early morning picture of the slab they poured yesterday. Looks less exciting covered in tarps (and frost), but I'm assured the framers will be starting on Monday morning.


----------



## EarlS

Today's work









20 final sanded and ready for finish on the outside. 10 more to go. Time for some lunch.

So much for spending today just working on swap stuff. Maybe tomorrow.

Thanks for the info Nathan


----------



## Bluenote38

Those are some REALLY nice hanging boxes!


----------



## GrantA

Favorite saw of the day! 









Dad and I have been making hanger brackets for a new hood above a sliding door on the side of the shop. Can't wait to see what it'll do with a new blade! It did a decent enough job with the old one that's on it but I had to put some pressure on it


----------



## Keebler1

Had a ridge on the quill filed that down and it fixed it. First pen made with it. A lever action made with bubinga.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

gratz on your first pen Keebler it looks awwesome :<))


----------



## GrantA

Looks great Keebler! I'm packing you up a goodie box


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks


----------



## Keebler1

That nut is stripped where it goes into the tailstock not allowing me to tighten the lock knob holding the quill. What is a good solution for this while keeping the travel on the quill i currently have?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Glad yall are getting so much done!
I flocked a box today, that was pretty cool. Waiting til tomorrow to inspect it.
Have not started on swap items but I believe I know what I'm making. Missed my chance to hit the lumber store last week, I'll try again Wednesday, and hopefully can get started after that!
My recipient is a formidable craftsman so the bar is set high.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> !
> That nut is stripped where it goes into the tailstock not allowing me to tighten the lock knob holding the quill. What is a good solution for this while keeping the travel on the quill i currently have?


Can you get the existing bit out of the nut? If so, do so, then run a tap down the nut, re-threading it. You might need to make it a little larger. If not, drill it out, then re-tap it.

If you don't have a set of taps and dies, it's a good investment. I pull mine out a half-dozen times a year to deal with a stripped nut or bolt or to tap a piece of wood to run a bolt into it, or whatever. They're darned handy.


----------



## duckmilk

> Anyone out there tried steam bending wood? I m thinking about trying it with 3/8×3/8 walnut strips rather than trying to cut the bends and deal with end grain
> 
> I was going to boil some water and then soak the strips in it for a while then bend the strips around a form and clamp them down
> 
> - EarlS


I have only bent wood for small back scratchers. I soaked them in water then heated a pipe with a torch and bent them around that with a strip of worn out belt sander belt. Probably not what you are looking to do.


----------



## HokieKen

> That nut is stripped where it goes into the tailstock not allowing me to tighten the lock knob holding the quill. What is a good solution for this while keeping the travel on the quill i currently have?
> 
> - Keebler1


Probably just tap it out to the next size up. If you're feeling frisky you could drill it out and helicoil it to use the same bolt.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i would just retap it to next size up most important is correct drill size and go slow backing out often :<))


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok… Rockler flyer arrived. Thought I'd peruse it over a charbroiled steak, curred potatoes and an Atwater Dirty Blonde.


----------



## poospleasures

I would much rather been enjoying that great looking meal. But was diligently working (about three hours) on my swap item by trying to taper one of the assembly parts when the first thing you know had made the angle wrong and ruined it. Guess the practice was good for me as it now took me only an hour and a half to get the replacement one ready to cut the taper again. So now the ruined one is in the trash and I will try that cut again in the morning. 
Have a nice day all.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like progress of a sort, Vernon. I have parts of four prototypes of my swap item. I *think* the fourth one is actually going to work, but we'll see…


----------



## duckmilk

> Favorite saw of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad and I have been making hanger brackets for a new hood above a sliding door on the side of the shop. Can t wait to see what it ll do with a new blade! It did a decent enough job with the old one that s on it but I had to put some pressure on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


I have a question for you Grant. I was told some time ago that a woodworking bandsaw ran too fast to use as a metal cutting saw, which needed to run at a slower rpm. I guess you proved that wrong. Your thoughts?


----------



## EarlS

Swap update - I managed to pull out a couple of boards yesterday before I ran out of motivation. At this point wood options are: Walnut/cherry, Walnut/chestnut, Walnut/QSWO, Walnut/maple, or maybe Walnut/elm.

I spent the rest of the evening on the couch with the shop helpers flopped next to me, watching Netflix. Hopefully, tonight will go a bit better.


----------



## HokieKen

I doubt tonight will be any better Earl. Once you let the bastards on the couch they just keep coming back. And I didn't see it listed but, if I were you, I'd try to throw some Walnut in there somewhere.

Duck, my Grizzly has two speeds, one for wood and one for metal. The metal speed is still too fast IMO for steel and I cut brass and aluminum with the wood speed so I find the slower speed pretty useless. But, you are correct that the typical speed of most bandsaws is too high for ferrous materials.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Everything was cool until I noticed a little gadget in the Rockler catalog and started thinking of ways to improve on it.
Now I'm full of ideas that would be hard to execute but very cool. We'll see where I settle.
Still no wood purchased or sawdust made in pursuit of swappiness though.


----------



## GrantA

Duck this saw has a gearbox with stepped pulleys and a 2-speed quick change for high/low ranges 3000 feet per minute for wood cutting (it's dedicated to metal for me though) and 40-335 fpm with the gearbox. It's pretty sweet


----------



## duckmilk

> Everything was cool until I noticed a little gadget in the Rockler catalog and started thinking of ways to improve on it.
> Now I m full of ideas that would be hard to execute but very cool. We ll see where I settle.
> Still no wood purchased or sawdust made in pursuit of swappiness though.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, quit thinking and just do it ;-P



> Duck this saw has a gearbox with stepped pulleys and a 2-speed quick change for high/low ranges 3000 feet per minute for wood cutting (it s dedicated to metal for me though) and 40-335 fpm with the gearbox. It s pretty sweet
> 
> - GrantA


OK, so from what I am reading from you and Kenny is just use the wood cutting speed and go slow for ferrous material? What about using cutting oil and the clean-up from that? 
There is an older delta bandsaw that I might get my hands on, hence the curiosity. Don't know the model or year built, just a simple 14 incher from what I can see. It's at the back of a storage unit that has been sitting on my property for 4-5 years and the owner has not come to retrieve the contents after many requests. 
If he doesn't we have talked to the Sherriff's Dept about just confiscating it. There is also a Craftsman radial arm saw there (year unknown)and some other stuff I could sell.


----------



## HokieKen

No Duck, you'll need to slow it down for ferrous material. Use it at the wood speed for non-ferrous. I never use cutting oil with my metal-cutting bandsaw but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm eyeballing a 14" Delta Rockwell with a single phase motor for only $160 but the seller won't get back to me. I don't really need it but it seems like a good enough deal I should probably just get it anyway? I really need him to get back to me for the single phase Ritter 901 edge sander he's got for $300 that looks to be in great shape. I miss my Grizzly I sold before the move 19 months ago.


----------



## GrantA

Yeti what's that guys number eh? I'll try from my phone 
:-D

Duck like Kenny said no you'll just burn up blades and get mad trying to cut steel at wood speeds. The delta vertical saw I posted was made specifically for metal and has a range of very low speeds. Here's a manual for it 
It's hard to see in that manual so I'll grab some good pics at the shop tomorrow but on the right side of the saw just above where it mounts to the cabinet there's a pipe elbow for oil. That's a telltale sign that it has a gearbox on it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

did i mention how much i hate working metal YUCKKKKKY YUCK :<(((((((((


----------



## duckmilk

Yeti, he may have already sold it at that price. It annoys me when people just start ignoring calls after they have sold something instead of letting people know.

Thanks Grant and Kenny. I didn't really need it, been using my angle grinder anyway. Several blacksmiths use a hand-held metal saw placed in a homemade stand for their needs.


----------



## GrantA

Duck if ya want a project saw I'll look at how cheap I can ship a Johnson model B to you. Sweet little horizontal saws


----------



## duckmilk

Haha! Project? My wife has been re-arranging her horse barn and her project list is intimidating. I've been building shelves, fence and moving stuff for 4 weeks. "Honey, when you get home can you help me ….?" 
Thanks, but I'll stick with my angle grinder for now ;-))

I did manage to fire up the forge the last couple of days and get something started for me, but that's about it.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, I have the Harbor Freight portaband saw for cutting metal. I put a table on it and I clamp it up in a vise when I want to use it like that. That little hoss has earned the $99 I paid for it three times over.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have been giving the shop a massive clean up. With all the projects I knocked out before the holidays and after, It was a disaster and had to be shut down. I've actually found tools I was looking for four months ago!


----------



## DavePolaschek

My friend in Minneapolis who does the knives bought a HF portaband and a little table to go with it. He strongly suggested I get one if ever want to start cutting metal into bits. They're pretty spiffy and he works his like a rented mule.

For straight cuts, I bought a Milwaukee 5-1/4 inch circular saw that came with a metal blade, and then threw a plywood/finish blade on it for wood. With a track like Mads built it'll cover most of what I need for square cuts in both wood and metal. I'll probably leave it set up for metal once I have the shop set up, since I've got plenty of saws for cutting wood, including a 7" Ryobi miter / chop saw I got used for cheap way back in the day when I was mostly doing home improvement stuff.

Speaking of shop, I got walls this week. Woohoo!

End of Monday:










End of Tuesday:


----------



## HokieKen

Nice! It's coming along Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Ken. Chilly this week, but the snow only cost me one week on getting the slab done (instead of two or three like I feared), and the framers move FAST which makes me a happy boy. There's still a lot to be done, but if they can get the roof on before more snow comes, weather will be a lot less of an issue.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i ushallly dont find my lost tools till i buy another :<))


> I have been giving the shop a massive clean up. With all the projects I knocked out before the holidays and after, It was a disaster and had to be shut down. I ve actually found tools I was looking for four months ago!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Speaking of shop, I got walls this week. Woohoo!
> 
> End of Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


it dont take long once pad is finished gratz on new shop Dave then windows look awesome LOL :<))))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I like those windows too. Curious as to how they will open???


----------



## EarlS

Those are quite interesting (and cool) windows. Where will you find the glazing to fit them?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I like those windows too. Curious as to how they will open???


Those openings are for glass block windows. I think they're 5" squares, arranged in rows 1-3-5-3-1.

Our original design was for the same glass blocks with rows of 1-4-7-4-1, but we couldn't find anyone to fab them and guarantee they wouldn't leak. That's the west side of the shop, and we sometimes get 50mph winds from the west, so we went with some from Homer Depot.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, looks like it's coming along swimmingly. I'm still chomping at the bit to get started on my shed which could become a shop later on if working out of the garage doesn't work out as I'm planning. I'm still lusting about building my own house and a 40'x80' shop up the road at my property but that's not happening for years. How tall are the walls on your shop? I'm going with 12' on my shed provided I get full approval soon, unfortunately the deadline to receive something isn't until 2/10 so it's a waiting game right now.


----------



## HokieKen

When we bought our current house, we passed up on one that we loved because I REFUSED to buy anywhere that had a HOA. I think when we drive by there every now and then my wife hates me a little more each time. But it was still the right call.


----------



## EarlS

We have HOA which means I can't build a shed or any outbuilding. Can't even put up a fence without special secret permission.


----------



## HokieKen

I can put a toilet in my front yard if I want to. I can even use it if I want to.

So, I have to assume that HOAs don't have any legal power? So if you guys just put up a shed and told the HOA to bite you, would there be any consequence other than pissed off neighbors?


----------



## Keebler1

Theyll fine you and eventually put a lien on your house


----------



## bndawgs

Unfortunately, HOAs are pretty powerful. They can fine you until you fix the issue. You agree to the terms of the HOA when you move in and sign the sale documents.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Yup, I asked my hoa what they would do to me if I repainted without getting permission first.
They said they could fine me and enforce the fine with a lien on the house. I doubt they would as long as I didn't do anything distasteful, but they do have the power.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with Kenny. I looked at the school system the boys would go to then looked for neighborhoods without an HOA within that and fit what I wanted to spend. There were no other choices period. HOA is Greek for the devil.


----------



## duckmilk

Yay on the shop walls Dave! I like the Santa Fe windows.

Your HOAs would hate my neighbor up the road with the junk cars and motor parts around his little shop. He does keep his trailer house in good shape though.


----------



## MSquared

So, his place is 'Rust-ic' then?


----------



## HokieKen

I get it. So you give the HOA money every month so they can fine you more money when you do something to the property that you own and pay for that they didn't say you can do.

Wait, what?

The mafia must have started the first HOA.


----------



## bndawgs

There's that. But they also make sure your neighbors don't put toilets out in the front yard and use them.


----------



## duckmilk

> So, his place is Rust-ic then?
> 
> - MSquared


That would be a good description. Not an uncommon site in TX.


----------



## EarlS

Our HOA rents the light poles and pays for the city sewer lift station operation as well as repairing the street that is nicer than most of the streets in town. Plus we pay for a local yokel to "plow" the street after it snows, at some point, if he isn't too busy. Yep - great way to waste money. I'm going to propose that it be dissolved. Nothing like wasting $500/year on the same services the rest of the town gets for free.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's only ok with me because we have a pool, the kids love it and it's close. It also happens to be way cheaper than having my own pool. This certainly isn't my forever home so I can deal with it for a while.


----------



## HokieKen

Hey John, remember the motor that was giving me a fit? Well the commutators all looked like the ones on the left. I made them all look like the ones on the right and it came right back to life )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yay on the shop walls Dave! I like the Santa Fe windows.


Thanks, Duck, and others who commented. I'm getting excited, but there's at least three or four weeks of work left before I can epoxy the garage floor and put laminate on the shop side.

Our HOA maintains the roads and reviews buildings going up, but we each own half of the road in front of our place. That's about it for our $500/year. But once you get past the gatekeepers, it's not bad, and it keeps the toilets out of the front yards. Only 99 houses in the association, and only a handful of people who show up to the meetings, so if they really tick me off, I can probably seize control, and then I'll *really* be screwed.

Roof went on today.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

You'll be under cover before you know it! Looking great!!!

Mike

P.S. I'm that guy that made HOAs popular…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How tall are the walls on your shop?


10 inside, IIRC, Yeti. 12 to the top of the parapets on three sides. The south side has an extension that'll shade the windows from the sun Memorial Day to Labor Day or so.

Edit to add: inside view of the garage side:


----------



## Keebler1

Dave why not epoxy the shop floor as well as the garage floor?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Edit to add: inside view of the garage side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I can see a very nice wood rack hanging on that wall :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Managed to start making, then break, my first two attempts at one of my swap items tonight. 
Will salvage one of the failures to prove the concept before continuing.

Kenny, good to hear!


----------



## GrantA

Looking good Dave! 2×6 walls? Just getting some extra insulation? 
And I guess the roof is flat?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Edit to add: inside view of the garage side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I can see a very nice wood rack hanging on that wall :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I could see several hanging on that wall https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/231178

Kenny, what's the armature out of?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Looking good Dave! 2×6 walls? Just getting some extra insulation?
> And I guess the roof is flat?


Yeah, 2×6 walls are code in Santa Fe county. And the style of the shop has to match the house, so flat torch-down roof now, then a 40mil coat of silicone in about 10 years to "renew" it.

The walls will be insulated and sheetrocked. Stuccoed on the outside.

Epoxy on the shop floor is okay, but I'm hoping to spend a lot of time there on my feet, so adding a half inch of foam padding and then a laminate floor will be a lot easier on my feet and back. Haven't decided yet if I'll have the builder put that in or do it myself.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave would it not be easier to put osb on the walls and paint them so you can fairly easily take a panel off if you need to get inside and it would be easier to hang stuff on the osb as well


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's easier to write a check, Keebler.

I'm pretty sure sheetrock is required for fire safety reasons, both on exterior walls and an interior wall next to a garage.

I wouldn't be surprised if I end up with bullnose corners everywhere on the interior. It's a Santa Fe thing.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - your shop will be the envy of us all. I haven't thought about the padding and laminate floor. I wonder how it would hold up to a table saw with a mobile base? Right now I just have bare concrete and use one of those anti-fatigue mats. Have the builder do it. It's amazing how much time and cost DIY can be on things like that.

I'm with Dave on sheetrock over OSB. Of course I'm also obsessed with keeping the shop picked up and clean.

It's been a losing proposition to get motivated to go out in the shop after work this week (carpal tunnel issues) so I decided I need a vacation day (tomorrow) to jump start things. Hopefully, that will get me going for a 3-day weekend of fun in shop and I can get swap work going as well as cutting the the closet cabinet carcasses out of the plywood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had OSB on the interior of my last shop, but I didn't do it. Between having a hanging Reznor heater (ignition) and about 3000bdft. of wood (fuel) stored throughout the shop and attic above, had it caught fire while I was in there, the extinguisher would only (hopefully) be to get me safely out. It was nice having the ability to hang just about anything anywhere without going on a stud hunt but I'd personally never do it for safety and liability reasons.

As for padding the floor, I've learned to just get better shoes.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti - the armature is from a 115V AC/DC motor in the power feed for my mill. I worked through the control board last night to check and identify all the components before I plug the motor into it. Either every resistor is bad and every diode is failed or it's time for a new mulitimeter :-(

Any of you guys have any experience with old analog DC motor controllers? The board came to me broken, with a bad potentiometer and (I now know) missing a capacitor. I'm not sure how to size that capacitor and I read on a very old thread online that the pot is a 10k but I'd like to verify that's sized properly for the speed range I want. Also, is there any way to check the functionality of a thyristor with a meter without energizing the circuit?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Find as old of a treadmill (electric) as you can. I remember your post from a while back and the older the treadmill, the simpler they are, very much like the board you have. They usually have four board mounted pots to adjust min/max speed and min/max torque along with a remote pot for speed control. That'd likely be your best bet. Not sure about the thryristor check.


----------



## HokieKen

Unfortunately it was a MTO motor and a cast gearbox/motor mount so I need to make what I have work or it will be a big ordeal to mount a new motor and roll controls. The controls have two speed/direction control circuits on the board as well. Pretty sure most treadmills don't run in reverse ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Some DMMs have a 3-terminal "transistor check" function built in. It's possible you'd get a good result with the following:
SCR-- DMM Point
Gate-- Base
Anode-- Collector
Cathode-Emitter
But I've never tried it. However it's pretty unlikely for the SCR to fail. Except if one considers the condition the board was in…

Do you know if the capacitor is for signal or power? If signal, its value is important because it affects the timing (waveshape to the thyristor gate). If for power, its value is not particularly important because its role is to improve efficiency by stabilizing the DC bus. 100-1000uF a typical range for power; signal/timing cap could be anything from a few pF to a couple uF.

Edit to add: Could you use this?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure exactly what it's doing John?


----------



## Lazyman

> Epoxy on the shop floor is okay, but I'm hoping to spend a lot of time there on my feet, so adding a half inch of foam padding and then a laminate floor will be a lot easier on my feet and back. Haven't decided yet if I'll have the builder put that in or do it myself.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Did you consider something like rubber horse stall mats? One nice thing about rubber flooring is that when you drop a chisel, you usually won't trash the edge. Of course, I have also had a chisel bounce up and cut my shin too. They are suppose to be nice to stand on.


----------



## HokieKen

And yes John, that speed controller would work but I would still have to add the two switches and the circuit that bypasses the speed control. And this particular control scheme uses the full range of the pot to control a limited range of the motor capacity. If I used something like that motor controller, it might leave me with less resolution to more precisely control the motor speed?


----------



## Lazyman

Time to make your own digital controller with an Arduino.


----------



## HokieKen

I've considered it Nathan. A microchip is much easier to understand than a thyristor! No feedback from this motor though.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I'm not sure exactly what it's doing John?
> - HokieKen


It's a "signal" component, not a "power" component, but in this instance I don't believe it's effecting the timing in a meaningful way. The capacitor to the right of it, directly parallelled with a resistor, probably helps time the gate turn-on. So I wouldn't worry about it.

As to resolution loss when using a full-range controller, maybe so, but I doubt you had much resolution with this old piece of crap anyway. I guess if this controller has hard limits that keep you in a certain speed range then it has a benefit…


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks John. Looks like some sort of filter? I found an old schematic for these controls that calls for a 50 Mf on that leg. Sound reasonable? If it matters, the parallel R/C between the pot and the SCR are 10 Mf and 1kOhm.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did you consider something like rubber horse stall mats?


Clearance-priced laminate from Homer Depot is cheaper, I think. And the rubber mats need to be hauled out periodically so you can clean the floor. Rather have something I can just sweep.


----------



## bndawgs

You could always try carpet squares. Stumpy nubs had a quick video the other day going over his carpet floor. Just cleans up with a vacuum


----------



## JohnMcClure

> You could always try carpet squares. Stumpy nubs had a quick video the other day going over his carpet floor. Just cleans up with a vacuum
> 
> - Steve


A vacuum runs on power, last time I checked. And good ol' dave wouldn't stoop to using such a newfangled contraption, would he? Or did I actually see you posting about chop saws and skil saws the other day?!!!



> Thanks John. Looks like some sort of filter? I found an old schematic for these controls that calls for a 50 Mf on that leg. Sound reasonable? If it matters, the parallel R/C between the pot and the SCR are 10 Mf and 1kOhm.
> 
> - HokieKen


The lowercase u, representing micro, is what you mean with the uppercase M. (Supposed to be the greek mu symbol but closest thing we have is u!) Regardless, 50uF is pretty big so if that's what's called for, it may be necessary; but I bet the 10uF||1K combination over there is what's really controlling the signal. You can safely try without the 50uF; I recommend that you do; and if you have trouble, add a capacitor. Would be extremely cheap (aluminum electrolytic probably).


----------



## HokieKen

Cool, thanks John. I asked an EE here about it too and he said basically the same thing - I can put most any capacitor in there that I want.

Here's something I found odd though. The 10 M(u)f capacitor on the board actually has "Mf" printed on there. Capital M. That doesn't mean millifarads, right? It damn well better not mean Megafarads ;-) I'm assuming it's microfarads.


----------



## GrantA

I think the M on the part is for MOTHER…


----------



## GrantA

I've been slowly but surely unpacking bins and putting things away, so I can move the bins outta here and set the machines where they belong! I dragged out the fence from the sliding table shaper today and checked it out. 









This thing's pretty sweet!
The max travel on the slider looks to be right at 35" 
You can remove the top plate (3 bolts) or just slide is out of the way depending on how wide of a board you need to run and move the fence this way to have the miter slot available. Very nice!








And I discovered that the hold down from the sliding tablesaw (same manufacturer) fits the shaper so I need to find or make a couple more of these








Getting there! One day at a time…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You could always try carpet squares.


and…


> A vacuum runs on power, last time I checked. And good ol dave wouldn t stoop to using such a newfangled contraption, would he? Or did I actually see you posting about chop saws and skil saws the other day?!!!


I have a vacuum I use in the shop all the time. Trying to vacuum sawdust or long shavings out of carpet seems… um… an exercise in futility. They sweep up just fine.

And the laminate flooring is under $0.50 per square foot at the depot. I'm not sure why you guys keep suggesting more expensive flooring options.

As for how it'll handle a dropped tool or a table-saw, Bill from Brooklyn yo would know. He's got laminate flooring in his shop.

Edited to add: windows went in today


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

The new shop is looking beautiful! Congrats!

I put laminate in my embroidery shop for the same reason! It's easy to sweep up and there is no static electricity! I'm using foam pads currently but may consider laminate for the new woodshop. I got some great looking hickory liaminate for dirt cheap to use in the gallery!

Mike


----------



## JohnMcClure

Windows look sharp Dave!
Kenny, use of M is another indicator of its age. Extreme age! Electrolytic caps have a 10-year rated life and frequently fail after 20 years. Mf is older than that. So replacing any that remain is a good idea.


----------



## HokieKen

I think maybe I'm just going to get all new components and a breadboard and make it anew.


----------



## Lazyman

> Cool, thanks John. I asked an EE here about it too and he said basically the same thing - I can put most any capacitor in there that I want.
> 
> Here s something I found odd though. The 10 M(u)f capacitor on the board actually has "Mf" printed on there. Capital M. That doesn t mean millifarads, right? It damn well better not mean Megafarads ;-) I m assuming it s microfarads.
> 
> - HokieKen


I know just slightly more than nothing about this but isn't the working voltage of the capacitor important? On that schematic above, it says 415V power supply? Is that really the voltage? I seem to remember reading once that if you supply more than the working voltage (or use a capacitor with too low a WV) that a capacitor can explode.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I seem to remember reading once that if you supply more than the working voltage (or use a capacitor with too low a WV) that a capacitor can explode.
> 
> - Lazyman


Absolutely! Thanks for pointing that out. Even if their rating isn't important, the voltage rating must of course be appropriate. I dont think those caps are exposed to the max voltage but it must be investigated.


----------



## EarlS

How about a close up of the Santa Fr. Window?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How about a close up of the Santa Fr. Window?


Probably tonight after I won't be in their way. Plus, it's a west window and will look prettier at sunset. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

That's a bad reproduction of an old schematic Nathan. That's a 115V supply ;-) And yes, the voltage ratings on capacitors and wattage ratings on resistors are about the only specs I can confidently choose. That cap needs to be a 25V. Using underrated capacitors was known as "poppin' a cap" in certain nerd classes when I was in school ;-)

So if I decide to just roll a new board with new components John, is there a more modern equivalent of the thyristor that could be used? If not, can I just desolder that one and use it or should I buy a new one to replace it?


----------



## HokieKen

And good grief. What the hell is this thing? And do I need a new one? Damn thing ain't cheap.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> And good grief. What the hell is this thing? And do I need a new one? Damn thing ain t cheap.
> 
> - HokieKen


You should be able to buy a modern SCR, no real difference. 
IGBT would probably work as well but the SCR is the right component to use.

"This thing" appears to be a TVS diode. Is it the double-triangle thingy in the schematic next to the scr, or is it the single-triangle thingy pointing at the scr gate?
Modern equivalent is cheap and tiny.


----------



## HokieKen

It's the double triangle thingy. The single triangle thingy pointing at the SCR gate is the SCR, right? I assumed it was some sort of large signal diode for filtering voltage spikes. Didn't even think about TVS cause I'm just an ME monkey.

How do I size the TVS?


----------



## Lazyman

> That s a bad reproduction of an old schematic Nathan. That s a* 115V supply* ;-) And yes, the voltage ratings on capacitors and wattage ratings on resistors are about the only specs I can confidently choose. That cap needs to be a *25V*. Using underrated capacitors was known as "poppin a cap" in certain nerd classes when I was in school ;-)
> 
> So if I decide to just roll a new board with new components John, is there a more modern equivalent of the thyristor that could be used? If not, can I just desolder that one and use it or should I buy a new one to replace it?
> 
> - HokieKen


Is there a transformer somewhere? I don't see one on the schematic.

As I said. I know just slightly more than nothing but I am never afraid to ask dumb questions.


----------



## HokieKen

Transformer for what? It's a 115V supply and a 115V motor. No transformer needed.  At least as far as I know ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

:<))))


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny did you let your squirrels loose again


----------



## JohnMcClure

This has gotten out of hand. If you want to discuss further we will need to speak on the phone and maybe screen-share so we can point to different parts. 
I think a new controller would be preferable to rebuilding this one if you have to replace the whole pcb.
This old-ass thing is not a precision instrument.

A modern BLDC is a million times better, but your motor can be controlled equally well, I believe, by a controller off the shelf.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Lol the 120v supply is rectified and divided by a diode and resistor in series with the pot.
This greatly reduces the voltage seen by that cap. No transformer involved. However I would need to know the values of the resistors in order to tell you what voltage rating is required. Since Kenny confidently stated 25 V I assume he is correct.

As I said, this is getting out of hand!


----------



## Lazyman

> Transformer for what? It s a 115V supply and a 115V motor. No transformer needed. At least as far as I know ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I just assumed that if it was 115V that the capacitor needed to be rated for that rather than 25V? Capacitors are a mystery to me.


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, which one of you guys wants to help me fix my vacuum cleaner? There's a problem with either the switch, my soldering or something else.

Wife stretched out the cord and broke the power wires.


----------



## HokieKen

Well of course it's getting out of hand John, it's me! I have a schematic at home that I have all of the values of the individual components on. I have your e-mail address so I'll shoot you that schematic and some pictures of the motor and the housing everything goes in and why a new motor and/or off-the-shelf controller aren't appealing to me. Then we can chat about it after you have the background. I greatly appreciate the help  I owe you one!


----------



## EarlS

let's talk about circuit boards more….. IOWA SQUIRREL!!!!!!

Now if the polyurethane will hurry up and dry I can move the 30 drawer boxes out of the shop so I can work on swap stuff. That's more fun than starting my daughters' tax returns if the poly isn't dry. I turned the shop temp to 76 about 2 hours ago.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Nathan, I didn't get that you were asking about the capacitor. John hit it with the RC after the pot. There's also a significant voltage drop across the 3kOhm resistor immediately upstream of the pot.



> *Since Kenny confidently stated 25 V I assume he is correct*.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Oh that statement is never as safe one. I got the 25V from a schematic for an older version of this controller that used a terminal block and relay. Other than that, all the R/C values matched the components on my board so I'm assuming that one's right too. I could do the math but I would be less likely to trust that ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Earl have you ever tried shellac? I think if you had you'd forget about poly. Wipe it on with a rag and by the time you're done you can hit em with sandpaper real quick and do it once more. Then you're done. I love shellac and wax


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Earl have you ever tried shellac? I think if you had you d forget about poly. Wipe it on with a rag and by the time you re done you can hit em with sandpaper real quick and do it once more. Then you re done. I love shellac and wax
> 
> - GrantA


Second that!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Third that!


----------



## EarlS

I can't seem to get it on the board without it drying while I'm still trying to apply it.

I have my shop back. The 30 drawer boxes are safely tucked away in the mechanical room in the basement so I can do swap work tomorrow, starting with planing some boards.


----------



## duckmilk

SF Dave, I tried to post my 2cents last night but got hit with a web hijack and had to do a hard shutdown. My shop has a concrete floor. I put furring strips down with nothing but air between them and added plywood flooring on that. I only have a contractor saw on a mobile base, but there is negligible give under it. I think you're ok with your plan.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> SF Dave, I tried to post my 2cents last night but got hit with a web hijack and had to do a hard shutdown. My shop has a concrete floor. I put furring strips down with nothing but air between them and added plywood flooring on that. I only have a contractor saw on a mobile base, but there is negligible give under it. I think you re ok with your plan.


Sorry about that, Duck.

Thanks for the info. There's someone else I know put down laminate flooring with no foam underneath, and that felt just about the same as the concrete or my epoxy floor. It would probably be okay for me today, but I plan on building a coffin in this shop, and they can move me out of the shop in that. In other words, I'm trying to plan ahead. I'd rather spend a little extra today (padding beneath the laminate) than have to redo it all in 10 or 15 years.

The garage side might end up being a metal shop or something when I quit riding motorcycles. Or it might hold our RV if we decide that's the kind of retired couple we are. Not allowed to park an RV outside here without a cover, and with the number of mice around, I'd rather not worry about them eating the insulation off the electrical system when I'm not watching.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I can't seem to get it on the board without it drying while I'm still trying to apply it.


I brush on my first two coats of shellac (1# cut). Then sand lightly. Then pad it on. Even in the worst day in MN I could keep ahead of the drying on panels up to about 2'x3'. Just have to keep moving. And don't use straight zinsser out of the can. It's about a 2# cut, and I would dilute it 50-50 with dna. But it's not that hard to mix your own from flakes, and then you know it's fresh. You just add an ounce of flakes to a cup of dna, and shake it every five or ten minutes over an hour until it's dissolved. I buy my flakes from Shellac Shack and they don't seem to suck.


----------



## HokieKen

I like shellac too but I also like poly. I'm not sure comparing them is really apples to apples. Shellac isn't much as far as film protection. It sure does go on nice though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Windows:

From inside:










From outside:










And yes, I noticed the sign. I'll be talking to the framers on Monday.

Today was roofers. The roof is done except for the holes for the mini-split.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

them are the kewlest windows i have ever seen in my life they were worth the waiting time GRATZ Dave :<))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Windows:
> 
> From inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I noticed the sign. I'll be talking to the framers on Monday.
> 
> Today was roofers. The roof is done except for the holes for the mini-split.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Is it just me, or is that interior framing a bit out of square?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I can't seem to get it on the board without it drying while I'm still trying to apply it.
> 
> I brush on my first two coats of shellac (1# cut). Then sand lightly. Then pad it on. Even in the worst day in MN I could keep ahead of the drying on panels up to about 2'x3'. Just have to keep moving. And don't use straight zinsser out of the can. It's about a 2# cut, and I would dilute it 50-50 with dna. But it's not that hard to mix your own from flakes, and then you know it's fresh. You just add an ounce of flakes to a cup of dna, and shake it every five or ten minutes over an hour until it's dissolved. I buy my flakes from Shellac Shack and they don't seem to suck.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I do pretty much the same, 2 coats on , then sand. I make my own cut from flakes. Once you go shellac, you never go back. Poly does have its place though.


----------



## GrantA

Dave those are pretty cool windows!

Brian, sometimes the square and the hammer are the same tool…
There's a reason fine Furniture builders don't typically do framing
Reminds me of one of my first days on the job, I was 15 years old mind you, watching a grown man install fence posts and use his level to pack the dirt and check for plumb d'oh!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is it just me, or is that framing a bit out of square?


Well, the picture was out of square. And rotated. I fixed it, but yeah, the framing isn't up to my "anal-retentive has a hyphen, damnit" standard, but it'll be fine as long as they don't leak because the inside is on the outside.

I think I found the problem. Here's the framing supervisor:










(He's a 6-month old Irish wolfhound who belongs to a neighbor, and who's fascinated by the guys working)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that dog-gone stupidvisor :<((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was hoping, Dave, Grant, that someone was gonna reply that there is a super-duper new-fangled, technical reason for why every one of those 90º´s isnt 90º. But alas. I believe I would have used a spacer block or two, and then…....

But now, seeing the foreman, I guess to him, everything is paw-fect.

Sorry.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - maybe Grant will let you borrow Bo to whip them into shape?

Looks like they did a quick ruff-in.

Is that your place behind the shop?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no more PUNS :<((((


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's our house behind the shop. Looking up the street, the shop is lower and smaller than the house, so we hit the "visually unobtrusive" requirement.

With Irish wolfhounds being sight-hounds, I was hoping he would be a better overseer, but he is just a puppy, so I can't dog him too much. It's funny, though. He used to drag his owner around on their walks. Now he drags her to my place, and then wants to spend all day sitting and watching the guys work.

Edited to add: mesh goes up for the stucco today.


----------



## bndawgs

Shop is looking good Dave.

Anyone want to put an alternator in my wife's van?


----------



## Keebler1

Dave thought you might like this video


----------



## EarlS

Steve - you wouldn't want me to help. I don't even know what an alternator is, let alone how to replace it.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve that can be a chore depending on where its located


----------



## duckmilk

That was a cool video Kevin.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

did any of you notice in that video how he called that veneer room his bank account LOL :<)))


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve that can be a chore depending on where its located
> 
> - Keebler1


Oh yeah, had to end up taking out the power steering hoses and reservoir. 









All buttoned up and working again though.
Finally get my truck back after the wife driving it all week.


----------



## Keebler1

It couldve been worse Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

That's true. I just considered it a power steering system flush, since I had just replaced the fluid and reservoir two weeks ago. Glad that's all finished though. Might be able to make some sawdust again tomorrow


----------



## GR8HUNTER

they dont like to make em easy today thats why i gave up now i just pay the man LOL :<))


----------



## duckmilk

^True. Back in the 70's I put a new carburetor kit in my dad's pickup. No such thing anymore


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I'd love to pay the man. But for me, I hate paying someone to do something that I could do.

But I'll say working on cars is a young man's game for sure.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> they dont like to make em easy today thats why i gave up now i just pay the man LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'm the same way. In my younger days I would do anything to a car. Even swap motors. They were much less crowded and much less sensors then. Now I can't even figure out what's wrong, much less fix it.


----------



## Keebler1

Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is?


----------



## GrantA

Dead. Possibly rotten too. 
Gonna have to cut to some good to figure it out I bet. I suck at this game too though d'oh


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is?
> 
> - Keebler1


Dunno, but you have surely got some spalting in there. And maybe some tasty bugs too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Still trying to find time to watch that video. Had guys over today putting mesh on the shop for the stucco, and patching the stucco on our house. Two crews working. Got some more work done on the swap project, plus the bonus. I'm feeling pretty good about this now.

Maybe I can wake up early and watch the video tomorrow before the crew shows up again. They're trying to get everything ready for the inspector on Monday before the weather turns and it'll just be indoor work happening. I think the mini-split goes on the roof on Monday, too.


----------



## Lazyman

> Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is?
> 
> - Keebler1


Fire.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good video. Thanks, Keebler! I'm far less likely to amass a large collection of tools like that, though. I'm more interested in making tools, so when I buy an old tool, it's with an eye towards making one myself some day.

Most of the mesh went onto the shop yesterday. And the second stucco crew got 2/3 of the house patched up. So it looks like we'll be ready for the inspector for the stucco tomorrow. And then they can put on the brown coat whenever the weather warms up again. Almost 60 today. Won't get above freezing Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Some of you spoke highly of shellac earlier, I have a technique question for you. 
Is the "padding" application method used to prevent dissolving/removing the previous layer when applying the new layer?
I've done some jewelry boxes with shellac before and spent waaay too much time perfecting the finish; what would be a suggested regimen of applying, sanding(grit?) etc to build a gorgeous finish on, say, a jewelry box?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Padding won't stop the previous layer from softening as you're applying the next one, at least in my experience.

The reason I brush on two coats quickly is to build a base up quickly. But I'm putting on the shellac pretty thickly at that point. And I'm also using a 1# cut to get penetration. Sanding takes care of any big drips / runs, and then I pad on the final coats to both smooth down those initial two coats, and to build a finish.

That said, a 1# cut won't build very fast. I generally brush on two coats of 1# cut of platina shellac (as close to clear as it comes), then pad on a few coats of 2# cut of garnet or amber or orange until the color is what I want, then pad on 1# cuts of platina until the finish is done. At shellac shack, they call this clear, color, clear and it seems to work pretty well for me.

I sand lightly with 120 or a little harder with 180 grit. The goal isn't to sand to a perfectly smooth finish, just to knock off any flaws that would take forever to redissolve and smooth out with the final coats. As I'm using a 1# cut (and adding more linseed oil to the pad) at this point, it doesn't build a finish very fast, it mostly smooths out the finish that's already there.

Finally, I'll pad on some violin varnish if I want a more durable finish. It's not as hard as a modern polyurethane varnish, but it will still clean up with just alcohol. Then finally a paste wax if I want that sort of finish (a little less glossy than the violin varnish gets).


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont generally use the padding technique unless the piece I am working on is on the large side, like a table, or a cabinet. I typically use a quality 1.5" latex sash brush, and if there are alot of small details I will use a 1/2" artists brush with very fine bristles, not pig hair. These are dedicated brushes, I dont clean them, I want the bristles to be stuck together for the upper 2/3´s of the brush, so only the lower 1/3 is flexible; and this way when I cut an edge or a corner the bristles dont spread and will stay on the line I am cutting. Also, only that lower 1/3rd wicks shellac. So no drips or runs. Takes some practice to know exactly how much the brush should be loaded for the run, one load, one run, unless you are doing very small areas. Dont go back into the run and fuss with it, if there is something youre not happy with you can correct it later with the next coat or sanding. I approach any piece just as you would window sash or a panel door, section by section. I keep these brushes wrapped up in plastic, if they are a bit stiff when I need one, I reactivate it by loading and tapping, like you would load a brush with paint. When the brush is too gunked up, I toss em.

95% of the time I use "whole" shellac, not dewaxed, as shellac gives such a superb finish I dont see the point in going over it with poly or laquer. If I am doing a piece where I want to use poly or laquer I start with a very thinned down version of it. I make my own from flake, and if I sense that the cut is dragging too much I will just add some more alcohol. By now, I just eyeball my mixes, but by weight is the most accurate. 12grams to 100ml, for a 1#cut.

I do two coats of 1# cut, then sand. Dave mentions sanding with 120 or 180, but I think that is too aggressive; I usually start with 220. I do two more coats, and if the end grain is tight, not peaking through, then I sand at 320º or 400º; and lay on a final coat, or maybe two if I see holidays. But I am always checking the end grain as my gauge to judge when to start the last finishing phase. Some will buff out with 0000 steel wool and some wax type product, but If I want a finish to be glass-like then I will use the 0000steelwool before I start with the shellac. I dont ever want to be inspecting that "last coat" and see steel wool particles imbedded in it.

This piece here probably has 6 - 8 coats of shellac and I called her done. If you run a finger over this piece, anywhere, you will not feel a single nib or imperfection.










Hope that helps some.


----------



## Keebler1

What issues would I have making salt shaker/pepper mill out of cedar that was cut down 4 months ago?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I keep these brushes wrapped up in plastic, if they are a bit stiff when I need one, I reactivate it by loading and tapping, like you would load a brush with paint. When the brush is too gunked up, I toss em.


I don't ever wrap or clean my shellac brushes. They have a couple dedicated pegs on the wall to hang from, with a piece of cardboard below should they drip.

When I pick up a shellac brush, it's always stiff. I mix my shellac in short fat salsa jars, and I'll just plop the brush into the jar of shellac, bristles first (like Gibbs with a cell phone). In about 15 minutes, it's softened up enough that it's usable. Less if I want stiff bristles, more if I want them looser. There's always something I can do for a few minutes while waiting for the brush.










And yes, 120 is super aggressive, and 180 is pretty aggressive. But I use old sandpaper, so the effective grit is probably higher, and a very light touch. But my main goal with the first two coats of shellac is to fill pores and act like a sanding sealer, so if I sand it away completely on the high spots, I'll just quickly put on another coat. Shellac dries so fast that it doesn't take me very long.

I also use shellac a lot for making other finishes compatible. I don't think about what can go on what, because shellac sticks to everything, and everything sticks to shellac. So if I'm switching finishes, a quick coat of shellac goes on. Linseed oil, then shellac, then poly. Stain then shellac then varnish. I'm going to start playing with milk paint at some point, and there will almost certainly be a coat of shellac under the first coat of paint.

I use dewaxed shellac for everything. I figure I can always wax over it later if I want.


----------



## Lazyman

Decided to get a little cool weather so I'm in Breckenridge, though you don't even need a coat today. The view from the balcony.










Going to be a high of 17° on Tuesday.


----------



## Bluenote38

Sweet!!


----------



## clieb91

Nathan-looks like a nice place to take a break as long as you don't have to shovel it. This week is suppose to be in the 50s around here I believe.

Been watching all of the other banter but focusing on some other stuff. Good News is though the Swap Project is coming together after some practice runs on other stuff. Talk to you all soon.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

Never been to Breckenridge but skied at Purgatory once (back in the 80's) and it was good skiing, but my favorite was Telluride. That was more challenging and fun to me. Or, maybe it was the girl I was with then, hmmm.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Brian Johns and Dave P,
Thank you! That was such a thorough tutorial on each of your methods, I'll be referring to this in the future. Thanks for the level of detail!


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is?
> 
> - Keebler1


Almost sure it's spalted no matter what type of wood it is.


----------



## HokieKen

Yesterday was around 60 degrees here. I had shop time but I sacrificed it to give my truck a bath and a good cleaning and to do some yard work since it was so nice outside  Today is supposed to be 71, tomorrow and Wednesday are mid-upper 60s. This is nuts for VA in February but I'll take it!


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - I got some swap work done this weekend. Now that I spent a bunch of time making parts for it, I realized I might have to change the design. Well, if I do, at least I will be able to re-make everything in short order.

I've found that one of the main reasons some projects take so long is that I am frequently working out the design details when I start a project. For something like the closet cabinets, there isn't too much design to figure out. For the swap item, where I am kind of making it up as I go, there is a lot more thinking, pondering, and consideration going on. I wonder how much time is lost to analysis paralysis, worrying about every little detail??

Dave - shop is looking GOOD!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For the swap item, where I am kind of making it up as I go, there is a lot more thinking, pondering, and consideration going on.


For me, I'm new enough to this woodworking thing, that there's a lot of thinking going on for everything. Which is great, because I started the hobby as a way to keep me from getting bored in retirement. So far, so good!

Thanks, Earl! It'll look a lot better with doors and stucco. I think the mini-split and maybe the doors go on today, and the stucco inspector comes out to sign off on the mesh. And then the temperature drops from high in the 50s to a high below freezing tomorrow, with a high wind warning (50-70mph near here, but hopefully lower right here).

I think I'm stamping and carving my marks on my swap and bonus items today. Need to head to the hardware store to get some double-sided carpet tape to hold down the pieces that are getting carved.

John, you're welcome. Brian's advice is probably better for "pro level" finishing, and mine is more quick and dirty hack, but I find it works for me.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Dave & Brian for the tips! I have only used Zinsser and have been happy, I should order some flakes though and try that. And I have only wiped on with a rag, a few quick thin coats then sand it. That has worked great for me especially for something like drawer boxes but I have never built up a finish with it. I wanted to on the desk I built but got frustrated with it so it got shellac with paste wax on top. 
If I'm gonna learn I need to get some good material to learn with


----------



## GrantA

So I noticed that Felder has a different approach to a sanding table
I haven't seen one with slats like that before but it'd be simple to build and try out. I searched LJ projects and found John's sanding table- John have you used it much? Thoughts?
Earl did you make yourself one?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, my single biggest complaint with Zinsser is that I got some that was stale, and the shellac never set properly. I ended up getting frustrated and not knowing enough about shellac at the time, didn't know I could just clean it off with alcohol and start over.

And that's part of the beauty of shellac. If you do screw up, alcohol will take it off and you get to start over.

If you're going to order flakes, the Shellac Shack Sampler Pack (at the bottom of their order page) is a pretty ok deal, and it will let you experiment with different colors and waxed/dewaxed so you can get an idea of what works for you. I would recommend either the platina or super-blonde; orange, ruby or garnet; and at least one button-lac.

Just make sure to date each batch you mix up. It's got a shelf-life of about six months at normal room temp, and closer to a year if you keep it in the fridge. As I said earlier, the wide-mouth salsa jars work really well for me, and we're unlikely to ever run out of them.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Dave I'll check out the Shellac Shack, I'm curious though how does the platina taste? admit it you have dipped a chip in the wrong jar haven't you hahahahaha


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Grant, my single biggest complaint with Zinsser is that I got some that was stale, and the shellac never set properly. I ended up getting frustrated and not knowing enough about shellac at the time, didn't know I could just clean it off with alcohol and start over.
> 
> And that's part of the beauty of shellac.* If you do screw up, alcohol will take it off and you get to start over*.
> 
> If you're going to order flakes, the Shellac Shack Sampler Pack (at the bottom of their order page) is a pretty ok deal, and it will let you experiment with different colors and waxed/dewaxed so you can get an idea of what works for you. I would recommend either the platina or super-blonde; orange, ruby or garnet; and at least one button-lac.
> 
> Just make sure to date each batch you mix up. It's got a shelf-life of about six months at normal room temp, and closer to a year if you keep it in the fridge. As I said earlier, the wide-mouth salsa jars work really well for me, and we re unlikely to ever run out of them.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I am curious how much alcohol you need to consume b4 it dont matter anymore LOL :<)))


----------



## doubleG469

> Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is?
> 
> - Keebler1


Looks like a hackberry besides the spalting (if it is hackberry) it's probably going to be VERY punky and not fun to turn. Wear a dust mask for sure.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> So I noticed that Felder has a different approach to a sanding table
> I haven t seen one with slats like that before but it d be simple to build and try out. I searched LJ projects and found John s sanding table- John have you used it much? Thoughts?
> Earl did you make yourself one?
> 
> - GrantA


Mine was ruined in a plumbing incident! I never really used it. I do believe in the concept though. I think slats would be better, more air flow; make it much too big, then cover unused area with rubber sheeting.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I am curious how much alcohol you need to consume b4 it dont matter anymore LOL :<)))


Well, a one pound cut is one gallon per pound of flakes…

As for how shellac tastes, it's food additive E904, and used to be used on a lot of vitamins. Doesn't taste like much, but the denaturing bit they put in the denatured alcohol tastes pretty nasty. Worse than "hardware store gin" (aka Lysol), from what I hear.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - my work table doesn't have openings to make it a down draft table. I left the top solid and mounted the cyclone underneath as well as a drawer and the shop vac. When I sand, I just hook up the DC to the ROS or belt sander. I almost have all of the modifications done on it so I can post it as a project.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Re: shellac. Paul Sellers has done some youtube on the subject, if anyone is interested. He is the go-to man for so many things/subjects.

Though I havent ever used "canned" shellac, I agree with Dave, you never know how long its been on the shelf, or what environment. By making your own, you can label the mix-date and then will know for sure.

One more tip. If you do a mix with whole shellac, not the dewaxed, shake it up real good a few times over a day or two, then let it settle and handle it carefully when using. The wax will, for the most part, settle in the bottom of the container. So whats at the top is de-waxed more or less. And use a glass container.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is?
> 
> - Keebler1
> I will go with hackberry. It looks like the hackberry I have in the shop. It splats extremely fast.
> 
> Looks like a hackberry besides the spalting (if it is hackberry) it s probably going to be VERY punky and not fun to turn. Wear a dust mask for sure.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## duckmilk

Kevin, was that wood locally found? When I first saw the picture, I also thought hackberry, but a picture of the bark would be more helpful.


----------



## JohnMcClure

One more question for the shellac buffs (see what I did there): waxed vs dewaxed, your preferences? Or use for different applications? I can Google this but y'all have shown such deep knowledge of the subject I'd like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I always use dewaxed. It means I don't have to worry about the wax causing problems with whatever goes on next. And if I want waxy, I have a can of paste wax (it's not the same, but it's close enough, I think) I can bust open and put a little on.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck that piece is local.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

John, I use whole shellac, not because I think its better, or that there is some advantage over dewaxed. Its just the easiest for me to get at my local paint supply, where I am getting 30-40% discount, and so I dont have to order online. As I said above, I keep my mixes in large 2 liter glass jars, and the wax will settle to the bottom, mostly, so whats at the top is dewaxed to some extent. You can also strain it through coffee filters a couple times and that´ll take out the wax.

It is trendy nowadays to use dewaxed shellac as a sanding sealer, and then followed with a finishing schedule of laquer or poly. But this "shellac/sealer" promotion is a marketing gimmick begun by zinsser( and the others that survived) when the modern finishes were killing market-share for shellac. For me, why use two products when you can just start with the poly or laquer, and if you read Bob Flexner´s opinions on the subject, he says pretty much the same thing. Very thinned out poly makes a darn fine sanding sealer too. I favor natural, friendly finishes, so shellac is perfect in my view, not petro-chemical based, not laced with toxic fumes, no need for heavy duty cleaning solvents, no need for a mask in closed environs.

Here is a good example of a shellac finish built up until there are no streaks, holidays, brush-marks, etc; smooth as glass.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm going to have to try that shellac again. I had trouble with it every time I used it so it became a "lathe only" finish for me. Applied while project is turning. Worked great for me in that application.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I guess these young'uns have to teach us old dogs these new tricks Jeff …i used shellac many years ago never liked it BUT maybe i got the wrong stuff :<))


----------



## GrantA

Brian that's gorgeous!
Another finish I've been liking lately is hard wax oil. I have tried Fiddes and Briwax brands, too early to say if I favor one over the other. I think the Briwax has more wax in it, since I had to stir it real good. Stupid simple to apply. I like wipe on finishes but will give the shellac brush a go!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian that s gorgeous!
> Another finish I ve been liking lately is hard wax oil. I have tried Fiddes and Briwax brands, too early to say if I favor one over the other. I think the Briwax has more wax in it, since I had to stir it real good. Stupid simple to apply. I like wipe on finishes but will give the shellac brush a go!
> 
> - GrantA


Thanks, Grant. I was on a "what can I do with this lump of firewood" kick awhile back. That eye-looking thingy in the center front is a river stone, and the amberish tone of the shellac kinda killed the true reddish colour of it.

This bowl was gouged out by hand, well before I discovered the greatness of the angle-grinder.

I do have 25+ years experience as a painting contractor, so that might aid me some in finishing and brushwork particularly.

I havent tried H.W.Oil, but I am pretty sure I can get it here. Next time I am in the shop I will have a look out for it, and try.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I guess these young uns have to teach us old dogs these new tricks Jeff …i used shellac many years ago never liked it BUT maybe i got the wrong stuff :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


May be true! I can put it on a turned item and keep the towel on it turning and burnish the finish in. Looks great. On a flat surface, not much luck.


----------



## GrantA

*DUDES*
Y'all have been quiet today!

So I figure you all know by now I have a giant soft spot for old stuff…and I'm building my shop

When a local friend posted this antique cash register for sale I had to have it! 




































From some quick research I found some info and pictures on one that's in the Smithsonian and realized I'm missing this ornate railing piece around the front, I'll have to see about replicating that!









Once I got it home I discovered this label on the bottom of the drawer- I'm definitely digging this idea and am now planning to do something like it at my shop!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a very kewl looking piece of great history Grant :<))


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Tony in case it's hard to read the build sheet is 2-14-25 as in 1925, it turns 95 years old in a couple weeks and for the most part works perfectly! I agree it's very cool


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i also like how it says this Register built for : you must have been able to order them custom


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Grant. Good to someones making good progress on things.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I see you have some of Kenny's corn holders in the till.

Tony - I need to remember to send you a progress picture this weekend, and maybe post a teaser.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

speaking of teaser shots here is a real one







:<))))


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm getting targeted ads on LJs for some kind of violin. Guarantee it's because Dave P recommended violin varnish as a fine finish. 
Considering all the crap that's been spewed on here, Google probably thinks (knows?) we're all awful people.

Tony's making gloves!


----------



## HokieKen

> I m getting targeted ads on LJs for some kind of violin. Guarantee it s because Dave P recommended violin varnish as a fine finish.
> Considering all the crap that s been spewed on here, Google probably thinks (knows?) we re all awful people.
> 
> Tony s making gloves!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


You mean Tony's making finger condoms?

Let's see what kind of ads you get now.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Grant! That register is impressive! I'm jealous.


----------



## bndawgs

Is this walnut?


----------



## GrantA

I just picked up my latest auction snag - yo John! The bad news is there was no software or anything just the machines. I know I can swap out a board on the denford and control with mach3 worst case, since I have mach3. 
Any insight on the other? It's an Isel CPM 3020.


----------



## HokieKen

> Is this walnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Doesn't look like it. I've never seen Walnut where the heartwood was lighter than the sapwood. It's looking like Rainbow Poplar from here. Show us some pics of the bark and that may clear it up.


----------



## bndawgs

It's an ad on CL.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looks to me like a kids play set sorry Steve :<))


----------



## mikeacg

> Is this walnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Not sure Steve! Send me a bunch of it and I will give you a definitive answer!

I don't care what it is! That grain is fantastic!!!


----------



## mikeacg

> I just picked up my latest auction snag - yo John! The bad news is there was no software or anything just the machines. I know I can swap out a board on the denford and control with mach3 worst case, since I have mach3.
> Any insight on the other? It s an Isel CPM 3020.
> 
> - GrantA


Grant,

Just call my buddy Gary Campbell like I told you and ask him! Or ship them up here to me and I'll call Gary. I could use a few more machines in my shop!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
I don't know much about this but the following thread discusses adding (or swapping?) one board to make the ISEL run on mach3:
http://www.mycncuk.com/threads/9416-Isel-CPM-3020-run-with-mach3


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

You are smart and if you have the extra time, you can learn to program the machines to run using Acorn (by Centroid) or a similar system but I personally don't have the time so I reach out. 
I don't have the patience or time to scratch-build a rotary CNC machine when I can get one built for less than $15,000… (I paid $2500.00 for the SideWinder and it is amazing!) 
I paid $24,000.00 for one of my embroidery machines and paid it off in 3 years. Time is money!


----------



## GrantA

Oh I agree with you Mike, but if it's anything like the video for the denford that I saw the board swap was very simple and I already have mach3 and I'm learning to use it for the plasma
I am not a scratch building any sort of CNC I promise


----------



## duckmilk

I'll be darned. It started snowing here, big fluffy flakes. Thankfully, we haven't had any sleet or freezing rain.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just keep snow out there duck and we will get along just fine LOL :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

No worries Tony its headed your way


----------



## HokieKen

> Grant,
> 
> You are smart
> 
> - mikeacg


4 words never before uttered.

;-)


----------



## EarlS

I'm having shop build picture withdrawal. Dave needs to post some more update pictures.

Kenny - There is a box-o-stuff that should be heading your way this afternoon.


----------



## HokieKen

OOOH, I love stuff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm having shop build picture withdrawal. Dave needs to post some more update pictures.


This photo is from yesterday morning. Only difference is that there's some tubes run for the mini-split, but the snow on Tuesday and the cold yesterday stopped most of the work.










Also stopped my project, since the garage was too cold to work in. I can work when it's 40 and sunshiney with no wind, but 20, cloudy, and with an east wind blowing into the garage door? Nope. Too cold.


----------



## HokieKen

Good thing you moved where it's warmer Dave ;-) Shop's looking awesome man. I'm more than a little jealous.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, to be fair, Kenny, when I wanted to build a garage in MN in 2012, they couldn't even start construction until May. And I sure wasn't working outside much in January.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Doors! Heck yeah!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a very nice looking shop Dave P. i do believe you guys got more snow this year then we did :<)) BUT that is *OK* With me


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. The plumber is here to rough-in the connections for the sink and the little electric inline water heater today. Plus the builders supply place came and picked up the spare OSB (after it got snowed on).

Tomorrow we get our new wooden gate for our courtyard (an identical match to the one that will go into the wall between the house and shop) installed so the stucco guys can finish re-stuccoing our house next week. Haven't seen the stucco inspector yet though, so I think the walls of the shop will stay with the tarpaper and chicken-wire look until next week.

As for the snow, Santa Fe gets about half its annual moisture as snow, and half as rain. Being at almost 7000 feet means plenty of opportunities for a dusting of snow. Just about every time Denver gets a foot, we get an inch or two.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## mikeacg

Shop looks a bit small Dave! Ha ha ha! Just kidding! You are making good progress but I can't believe the weather you are facing!
Hang in there!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - GrantA


*WOW!*


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, you've aged since the pictures of your ill fated fishing trip, musta been pretty scary. At least you look happy now?


----------



## GrantA

I *wish* I was as cool as that dude


----------



## GrantA

Oh and Dave the shop is looking great! I ordered my rinnai Tankless NG water heater the other day, I was shocked when I saw the ginormous box it came in, good grief. I wondered what it meant by remote controlled thermostat- I was surprised to see the box says wifi-ready. Good grief on a water heater. I'd like to have the big shop sink stay max temp and the front bathroom sink ("public") be throttled down but I'm not sure how feasible that is. I'll ask at least


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, mine works like that accidentally except my master shower is running cooler. I've got it set at 140F but there's 70'+ of uninsulated copper in gravel under the slab sinking heat from the water and by the time it reaches the shower it's only 109 when coming from the shower head at the beginning of the shower. 1/2 hour in it can creep up to about 115 but still alot of energy going into the ground.

Your heater would need a dedicated flow sensor on one of the circuits which it sounds fancy enough to be able to to.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeebus Yeti what the hell are you doing in the shower for 30 minutes?!

Wait. Don't answer that….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Having a beer, washin stuff


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Jeebus Yeti what the hell are you doing in the shower for 30 minutes?!
> 
> Wait. Don't answer that….
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))*


----------



## HokieKen

Multi tasking huh Yeti? Impressive.


----------



## GrantA

Yall leave yeti alone, hopefully he's not solo for a half hour shower though bahahaha


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Do you realize how much hair a yeti has? Probably take an hour or more to wash that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, tomorrow is the gate. Plumber did his rough-in, and the GC's helper delivered a load of sand to go with the cement that showed up yesterday. They're going to pour the footing for the wall connecting the house to the shop on Saturday, and then cover it with blankets for next Monday's snow.

Our house is heated with a tankless Navien. Gives us hot water for the sinks, too. My shop will get its own tankless heater that'll run off 220. In MN that wouldn't fly, as the source water would be too cold, but here, and just for a sink for washing hands, it should be fine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I try to never shower alone, half my kids were made in the shower.


----------



## GrantA

Dave just imagine the tablesaw that 220 breaker could be running though!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Naw. The 220 is for the HVAC and water heater, and that's it. Not even putting in 120V 20A (NEMA 5-20R) outlets.


----------



## GrantA

That makes my big tools sad Dave


----------



## HokieKen

What about your bandsaw and sander Dave?


----------



## EarlS

> Do you realize how much hair a yeti has? Probably take an hour or more to wash that.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


It's not the washing that takes forever, it's the drying and styling.










Electrical code around here requires a 110V outlet in the garage, probably for a CO monitor.

Dave - are you going with treadle to power your equipment?


----------



## clieb91

Dave- Shop is looking good. Sounds like you'll be moving in in no time as long as the weather cooperates.

Around here we get a February day each week to remind us of how much a fluke the rest of the week is. Tuesday started out at 54 and dropped to 29. Today is back to 54 and staying that way much of the weekend. Hoping to put in a good amount of shop time today and the weekend.

Have a good Friday All. 
CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That makes my big tools sad Dave


Way I see it, Grant, I'm just leaving more big tools for you. ;-)



> What about your bandsaw and sander Dave?


I'll have a dozen or so 15A outlets, Kenny & Earl. I expect I'll have the bandsaw, the sander, the vacuum/dust-collector and probably the chop/miter-saw set up. Plus the set of Milwaukee cordless tools and a couple chargers for them.

I've had people tell me that a 12×24 shop is plenty big, but as I think about how I'm going to lay things out, I start to wonder if I have enough space, especially since one of my first projects is going to be a set of bookcases to fill a wall in my bedroom, and I know I'll have at least a few 16' pieces of wood needed for that.

Oh well. One thing at a time.

Thanks, Chris. I think there's almost a month of finish work before I get to move in, and we've still got to do the floors after everything else is done. At least the concrete will have time to cure.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - my shop is something like 12×23 or so and I am still trying to figure out how to get everything settled in and how to work in a space this size.

I've been trying to figure out how to manage the 4×8 sheets of plywood for the closet cabinets. I might be setting up some sawhorses and cutting them in the big garage. When I set up the planer, I have to check clearances on both ends so I don't run a 9' board into the wall. I still have to figure out where I will put Dad's lathe when he brings it out this spring.

Not as much space, for sure, as the 24×30 double garage I had before. I spend a lot more time planning and setting up things, and then putting stuff away and picking up after I'm done, before I can go to the next step.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, you moved to a new house with a smaller shop. I don't know how that happens. My wife has been informed without any possibility of misunderstanding that IF she ever wants to move and IF I agree to it, then it is ONLY because I want a bigger shop and more toys. So whenever she decides she wants to move, I'll move where she tells me to and hope like hell it has a bigger shop.

Yeti - if "half my kids" is a whole number greater than one, I'd stop showering.


----------



## GrantA

> Yeti - if "half my kids" is a whole number greater than one, I d stop showering.
> 
> - HokieKen












Dave you'll figure out the bookcases. This entertainment center was built in my first "shop" - a 12×24 storage building with about 7ft of height to the bottom of the trusses(no ceiling so you could dodge around with an 8ft board lol.
Definitely build in sections. Maybe a deeper base cabinet/bookshelf with shallower tops.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Definitely build in sections. Maybe a deeper base cabinet/bookshelf with shallower tops.


Yeah, that's the plan. The lower cases will be in the floor and deeper. They'll have a board tying them all together along the top to set crap on, as well as hand-made moulding at the bottom. Still figuring out the exact height, but 4-5' seems the right ballpark. But the long boards will be horizontals going nearly the full length of the wall.

Then a gap, and the upper cases, which will be hung from a cleat, and have a piece of moulding to tie them all together. Haven't decided how tight I'm going to put those to the ceiling though, since we have vigas which breakup the ceiling space. I may just have a 6" wide decoratively carved board running across the top as moulding or something. Still pondering that one.

But I'm planning to build the lower cases one at a time, install each one, then move some books into it so I have room for the next case… lather rinse repeat. Then start on the upper set, working across the wall again.

This is about half of the wall that will eventually be almost all bookcases:


----------



## clieb91

Somehow we usually figure out how to build large pieces in our smaller shops. My shop is about 14' x 20' in the basement with no walk out. Always a challenge getting wood in down the stairs and through the playroom. But is generally works out well in the long run.

CtL


----------



## doubleG469

Thank goodness for the direct messages offering for me to learning woodworking…. I mean what would I do if I wanted to hone my skills or talk about other project ideas without them… wait…


----------



## EarlS

> Thank goodness for the direct messages offering for me to learning woodworking…. I mean what would I do if I wanted to hone my skills or talk about other project ideas without them… wait…
> 
> - doubleG469


I got that PM as well. Sounds like Ted is back.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, all of those boxes of books, every single one of them, would fit on a kindle which is about the size o one of the flaps closing the top of one of the boxes. Just sayin! 

You wouldn't even need a book case. Problem solved. A kindle is much cheaper than the lumber you'll use too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Over half of the books I own aren't on kindle yet. Or are vastly inferior due to bad scans of the images. But even the new Lost Art Press books where the PDFs are very nice, aren't as nice as the paper.

Plus, I like paper, similar to the way I like my tools without tails. Frozen caveman.

Morning shop picture, not much new but a pile of sand was delivered.


----------



## EarlS

> Morning shop picture, not much new but a pile of sand was delivered.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll bet the neighborhood cats are happy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I ll bet the neighborhood cats are happy.


Between the bobcat and pack of coyotes (all of who I have named "Bob", because why not?), I don't believe we have any neighborhood cats.

Brown coat went on the shop today. And one of the stucco guys damn near dropped his fully loaded truck in our cistern. We'll see if he can get it out without damaging anything when it's time for them to leave for the day.

Just another day of fun on the jobsite.


----------



## duckmilk

Our shower isn't big enough for two people comfortably, so mine definitely don't take a half hour.

I love vigas Dave.

Brown coat went on? The inspector must have shown up. Have I told you I love vigas?


----------



## GrantA

You guys keep spelling Vegas wrong…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i admit i had to google it us dutch boys call that style post and beam LOL :<))


----------



## duckmilk

^ You don't speak spanish? Viga is how it is spelled ;-)) 
Wasn't a vega a car of some sort one time?


----------



## GrantA

I like Las Vegas. Maybe a LJ meet at The Palazzo??


----------



## HokieKen

My parents had a Vega when I was a kid Duck. If I ever find one that isn't rusted away and runs, I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny if you find a vega not rusted for sale buy a lottery ticket


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny's to cheap to buy either one of those.


----------



## HokieKen

When I said "buy" I really meant "steal".


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. House is almost done getting stuccoed, and the shop has the brown coat on and will get the sealer tomorrow before our snow on Monday. Tomorrow they'll pour the footings for the wall that'll connect the house to the shop and finish up the stucco on our house.

20-30mph winds tonight, so all of the loose bits of tarpaper and plastic the guys didn't pick up at quitting time are blowing towards Duck.

I like the viga ceiling, Duck. But I haven't figured out how to design around it yet. If I run a bookcase all the way to the ceiling, the viga will make access to the top shelf tricky. If I stop the case short of the ceiling, it'll look goofy.


----------



## GrantA

Dave it looks like the viga is a round beam correct? How far from the wall to the center if it? If you could stop the upper shelving unit at the centerline that could finish out nicely


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, they're round beams. Typically set on top of an adobe wall, then the ceiling is build with boards across the beams. Typically spaced about 2.5-3 feet on center, is my guess. In modern faux-dobe houses, they can carry a load, but are sometimes fakes, too.

They're a couple feet-ish from the wall, and 8-10 inches in diameter in my bedroom. It's just enough space to be awkward, Grant.


----------



## GrantA

If they're tight (ish) to the ceiling and a couple feet from the wall @8-10" diameter I'm thinking make the upper shelf unit 18-20" deep so its face is about the center of the viga. That could tie it together nicely


----------



## mrbabu

yeah, sounds great!


----------



## EarlS

Time for a teaser pic, but first:










Yep - 4th crack in the basement wall and it isn't even spring yet.

Teasers (a.k.a. random pictures of stuff in the shop):


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, the upper shelves are probably going to hold paperbacks, and I was planning them for 6-8 inches deep. Maybe 10, but nearly double that just doesn't seem in the cards unless I were to have the sides angled or something.

Earl, that last teaser shot looks like shipping your swap item is going to be pretty expensive. That's a lot of boxes! Better ask Grant for help with shipping. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My parents had a Vega when I was a kid Duck. If I ever find one that isn't rusted away and runs, I'm gonna buy it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken the tough part will be to find one that runs. If I remember they had a LOT of engine problems. Chevy was to get the wankel rotary engine and designed the monza for this engine to replace the vega. even began building them before the deal was done. The deal fell through and mazda got it. Now they had all these monza bodies and a car they couldn't sell, vega, so they put 1+1 together and put the vega engine in the monza. Fooled a lot of people, including me. I bought one. By far the worst car I ever bought. I actually had to keep a timing belt in the glove box. I changed it three times before I (almost) paid it off. I could only put a half tank of fuel in it or it would leak. 2-3 starters, electronic problems, carb. problems. When I traded it in, I had a hard time just getting it to the dealer. All this began just when the warranty ended so it was in a span of about nine months.


----------



## EarlS

Tony - progress pic sent to the swap email. I'm working on the hard stuff this morning so hopefully it works. Lots of sneaking up on final dimensions and plenty of looking at things trying to make sure some critical dimension or detail isn't overlooked.

If you hear cussing coming from this part of the country you will know I effed something up. Figuring out how to get all those boxes in a medium flat rate box is challenging.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Today's shop progress update. They're putting on the sealer coat today.










And a wider view from the other side:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I gave you a *P* Earl

im curious i have a question for all who have moderated … the jock sending to me …. does he need to send a progress pic … I was thinking if he does I will know what I am getting or do you just trust him as he has been in several swaps before :<))


----------



## Keebler1

I didnt have mine send me a progress pic. You canalways have hime email me if youre concerned about it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They can send one to me Tony. I'm already secretly involved in this swap a little helping another jock out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm with Dave, Tony. Have the person send him a photo and he can verify progress. Or just don't sweat it. The one I moderated, I just saw there was a picture attached to the email and didn't look at the picture, but most people don't have email set up to not open any pictures…

Edited to add: made some progress on my swap item, but put a chisel into my hand while working on the bonus item today. Not a big injury, but it put an early end to the day. I knew not having good workholding was going to catch up to me at some point. Today was that point. Let's be careful out there, kiddies!


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok we all know Dave is basking in that New Mexican winter sun sippin' margaritas watching his new shop go up. But I'm here in Dunwoody GA and…










It's lookin' a hell of a lot like Michigan


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That sucks Bill!!!

It hit 71 here today, should be 73 tomorrow.

In for a cold spell though. They say it'll be 58 Tuesday. Might have to wear a hoodie to work.


----------



## Bluenote38

At 58F I'd still be in a t-shirt. But then my blood is thicker from the northern winter. I'm just happy I'm going to St. Thomas next week!! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teaser time:










Not too many margaritas, Bill. And it was really nice yesterday, but I was outside in a t-shirt at 46F. Snow again tomorrow, sounds like. The stucco crew might be coming by today to put the final coat on the shop, or they might leave it until next week. I'll have a shop progress photo once the sun comes up.


----------



## Lazyman

I am finally back home after my Colorado "vacation". Not sure what I was thinking going to CO in February. Temp didn't get above about 11°F from Monday night on. Much of the time it was below zero. I did ski one day and remembered a few muscles that must not be used for anything but skiing. Only fell twice-both times while literally standing still. We just barely made it out of the mountains on Thursday before they closed all of the passes due to the snowstorm that hit Thursday. Came back with a terrible head cold that is going to make breathing sawdust a bad idea for a few more days, dang it.

I did come back with 3 6-packs of Upslope IPA that almost make the trip worth it. It is one of my favorites and for some reason their distributor no longer sells it in TX.


----------



## clieb91

Bill- I bet you were thinking it would be warmer there. 
So far spending the winter at home in VA has not been all that bad. Another day in the 50s today, most of the week is to be rain. Thankfully we have a few indoor projects to work on.

It has been a huge weekend for me in the shop and it is still going, I'll post some stuff later as well as maybe a teaser. Meanwhile back to the shop.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im thinking the sun should be up by now Dave LOL :<))


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I was happy to see there was nothing that looked red (blood) in your teaser.

More freezing rain here. 58 deg is about where I keep the temperature in the shop - perfect for wearing shorts and a sweatshirt. Less sweating that way.

Main swap item build portion is finished. Everything is dry fit and mostly sanded. Today reminded me why I keep lots of bits and pieces of exotic wood. I was digging through the pieces and managed to find enough tulip wood for some accents.

Need to spend some time today cutting drawer fronts and plywood for the closet cabinet sides before I start working on the swap item finish. It would be good to get the heavy work out of the way before Friday (surgery). I have an accessory and a bonus item I might be able to work on a bit while I'm convalescing


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It would be good to get the heavy work out of the way before Friday (surgery). I have an accessory and a bonus item I might be able to work on a bit while *I m convalescing *
> 
> - EarlS


dont count on it if you have a wife like mine wont let me near the shop I am trying to tell her it will help me heal up but she not buying that :<((


----------



## DavePolaschek

> im thinking the sun should be up by now Dave LOL :<))


Got busy. No stucco guys today, but another guy is building the wall between the shop and house. He started pouring the footing about 8 and is stacking blocks now.

Here's the sunrise progress shot:










I have a project I could ship today, if I didn't mind saddling my recipient with "some assembly required," but I'm going to be fine-tuning for a day or two. And no new blood today. Woohoo!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looking good buddy :<)))


----------



## RichBolduc

Just got back from the Florida symposium…. 25# cherry burl, miscellaneous blanks such as cottonwood, black cherry and a flame box elder log, a bunch of Hunter Tools, CBN set for my Worksharp 3000 and an inertia sander.

Even got to turn a bit at the Woodcraft booth for work.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet haul Rich! You use the Worksharp for turning tools already? I love my Worksharp but still prefer the bench grinder for turning tools.


----------



## RichBolduc

Naw these will be for chisels. For turning tools I have a Rikon with a 180 and a 600 wheel with the wolverine system.

Rich



> Sweet haul Rich! You use the Worksharp for turning tools already? I love my Worksharp but still prefer the bench grinder for turning tools.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That cherry burl is definitely appealing. Wouldn't mind having that around.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i hope Jeff is ok with all that bad flooding :<((


----------



## GrantA

awesome Rich! you can just put a note on that burl that says *surprise!* for me. I'll send you a fedex label. Tony, Rich can get his S hahahah


----------



## RichBolduc




----------



## Keebler1

Teaser pic


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, sorry about your vacation, but I figured a Texas boy like you knew what he was doing going to Colorado in February.

Earl, I've been getting reports from folks in MN. Some time this morning they started talking in feet rather than inches.

Nice score, Rich!

Thanks, Tony!

The block wall between the shop and house is up. The gate will go into it this week, and the electrician will wire the inside of the shop, and the current thinking is that Friday is going to be warm enough that I'll see at least one guy from the stucco crew getting the brown coat on the newly built wall.

Also met another neighbor who's now thinking about building a shop. He had about a half-hour of questions. He's the third one I've explained the process to and referred to the GC building my shop. Sure hope there's a referral discount!

Keebler, you could ship with "some assembly required!" ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> i hope Jeff is ok with all that bad flooding :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, it has been bad here. I have a creek in my yard but the house is high enough not to make a problem. Other areas not so lucky. Many lost houses and cars. My only damage was a bit along the creek. It's a bit wider now and lots of new rocks.


----------



## Keebler1

Thise who make pens i am thinking about making one with deer antler. I know to wear a mask. Do I finish with my normal CA finish or how should i finish it?


----------



## GrantA

Mmm!


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I'm not sure about the antler but I'm thinking you might even just buff it? I'm curious what you find out, I've got some to try out too.


----------



## Keebler1

On a question and answer on rockers website for their antler blank someone said not to finish it or Polish it just sand it to 800. Go in order 2. The 1st one I'll probably use my micro mesh p to 12000 and see what it does without Polish


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, I am curious why you went with a cinder block wall to divide the shop instead of just a stud wall?

Edit: I just looked more carefully at your picture and you do have studs dividing the shop and I realized the the blocks are for the wall joining the shop to the house. Never mind.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - looks like you are missing some sides to go with those fine bovine specimen.

Kenny - I lost the tracking number for the box. Did it arrive on Saturday?

The Wixey router depth gauge that came with the JessEm router table I got last fall isn't working. Hopefully, they will do some kind of warranty exchange. I'm guessing it is in the board somewhere. I can turn it on but that is it.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I know what you're wondering and no, I did not have any of your Iowa gold nuggets with my steak. Mushrooms and asparagus rounded it out though 

That's a shame about the wixey, I hear great things about them and if I recall correctly you've barely used it due to the whole moving and setting up shop deal right? Hopefully they'll make it right with no fussing needed


----------



## HokieKen

Nope Earl, no package on Saturday :-( We'll hope today since you don't have tracking. That sucks about the Wixey. I have one of their planer height gauges and a quill travel readout for the drill press. I'll be curious how well they stand behind their products.


----------



## Keebler1

I know this is simple and have a solution in mind but just curious how yall sand thebottom and sides of vases inside when they arent wide enough to fit your hand all the way in?


----------



## GrantA

Have a kid do it


----------



## bndawgs

> Have a kid do it
> 
> - GrantA


This ^. And if they say no, just grab their arm and stick it in the vase.


----------



## HokieKen

> I know this is simple and have a solution in mind but just curious how yall sand thebottom and sides of vases inside when they arent wide enough to fit your hand all the way in?
> 
> - Keebler1


They make sander contraptions to fit down in there I think Keebler. Personally, I have a hollowing tool like this and I put the round insert on it and use it in trail and scrape all the places I can't reach and can usually call it good at that. Remember, if you can't reach it, then it won't be touched and most likely isn't visible so you don't need to sand it as well as you do the rest of the piece.


----------



## Keebler1

Unfortunately its made of 4 different woods. It feels pretty smooth but I can see tool marks. I was thinking just tape sanpaper to a paint stirrer for now. As time goes on ill get better. 
Grant if I had a kid with hands that small thats what I would do. Unfortunately mines 18 and she would fight me too much. Ive taught her to hit pretty hard


----------



## Lazyman

I don't worry about it too much when it is too deep to reach inside a vase but I do sometimes use a sander I made similar to this one by David Reed Smith. I used a long bolt so that I can reach deeper. Lots of good turning tips on the David Reed Smith website BTW.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Edit: I just looked more carefully at your picture and you do have studs dividing the shop and I realized the the blocks are for the wall joining the shop to the house. Never mind.


Here's this morning's picture, which shows the wall built, Nathan. Sorry for the confusion I induced.










With the big snow (4") coming tomorrow, I think the only thing slated for today is the jambs for the gates are going in. And maybe the electrician coming out to wire the shop, so we're ready for the electrical inspector and can put the insulation into the walls yet this week. Hopefully.


----------



## Lazyman

I am the one that should apologize for the drug induced confusion. Head cold is finally getting better though.

Getting close Dave. Pretty soon it will be ready for me to set up my air mattress for my next trip through SF ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Dave - do your neighbors know you brought all the snow and cold temps with you from MN?

Everything I've purchased from Wixey has been top notch. I have the digital planer readout, the table saw readout, digital depth gauge, digital caliper, and the digital protractor as well. Before you judge me too harshly, they are REALLY easy to read. Nice big numbers.

The worst part was when I went over to the Wixey site and the whole unit costs $69.99, but I paid $129 from JessEm. Apparently the bracket that mounts on the router table costs $60???


----------



## HokieKen

All those wixey readouts are pretty much the same Earl. The hardware that comes with it and the length of the scale are really the only differentiating factors. I think Jessem saw you coming with your wallet open ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*ATTENTION* ONLY ONE (1) MORE WEEK TILL I NEED PROGRESS PICTURES THEY ARE DUE : FEB. 17, 2020 :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Getting close Dave. Pretty soon it will be ready for me to set up my air mattress for my next trip through SF ;-)


Heck, Nathan, if you can convince my sweetie you're civilized enough to be allowed inside, we could probably even put you in the guest room.



> Dave - do your neighbors know you brought all the snow and cold temps with you from MN?


They all got a little spoiled last year, Earl. Wasn't hardly any snow all winter. But "I hear we need the moisture" makes people think any extra precipitation we brought is an okay thing. If we get a foot in April or May (apparently sometime in the 2000s there was a spring with a ton of snow) people might get cranky. Unless they've put in new trees like we're going to in a couple weeks. Then it just makes the water bill more bearable.


----------



## duckmilk

Four inches of snow at that altitude are not out of the normal. The only ones that will complain about it are the city dwellers, the ranchers nearby don't.


----------



## HokieKen

The Eagle has landed Earl.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Duck. I've got an oil change scheduled for 7:30 tomorrow morning. But it's on the same side of the hill as me, so no worries. There'll be a mess on the hill on I-25 between here and town though. Probably jam up both the freeway and the old highway.

I'll probably be the guy who drives around the neighborhood to leave the first set of tracks tomorrow. Leave a little early for the oil change…


----------



## EarlS

> The Eagle has landed Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen


It is a crying shame that I had to use bubble wrap to fill the box. I was afraid the pigeons the USPS uses for flat rate boxes would eat all of the golden nuggets I usually use as packing when I send you a box.


----------



## HokieKen

Next time, just use $100 bills.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, you should be ashamed. Even if the pigeons ate most of it… Oh well.

Yesterday's progress was the two jambs getting attached to the sides of where the gate will be. Today the electrician is supposed to wire the shop. Only about an inch or two of snow so far, but lots of drifting in weird directions with the east wind that's blowing.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Brrr, Dave, looks cold there.

There´s a hellava nasty storm sweeping through North Europe right now, but down here in Spain its like 70º, and the sun is shining.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, you should be ashamed. Even if the pigeons ate most of it… Oh well.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I didn't want Kenny to use it as packing on the return trip back to me.



> Next time, just use $100 bills.
> 
> - HokieKen


You mean these?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yesterday's progress was the two jambs getting attached to the sides of where the gate will be. Today the electrician is supposed to wire the shop. Only about an inch or two of snow so far, but lots of drifting in weird directions with the east wind that's blowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


looks like more snow is in garage then on ground you might have to shovel the inside for electrician LOL :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Brrr, Dave, looks cold there.


23F, Brian. -5C. Not too bad, but the 30 mph wind makes it feel pretty chilly. The freeway is a mess, but out here in the boonies, people are either getting on with life or hunkering down.



> looks like more snow is in garage then on ground you might have to shovel the inside for electrician LOL :<)))


Yeah, Tony. East wind, which is rare here. I'm sitting at the auto shop waiting for the mechanics to get here. They're coming from town and dealing with the bad freeway. I'll sweep out the snow if I get home before the electrician shows, but my guess is he won't be out until tomorrow, and the snow inside the shop will have melted.


----------



## HokieKen

> You mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


Of course that's what I meant.


----------



## mikeacg

You do know that even if Earl did that, your wife would still not let you have any of them, don't you Kenny! Silly man!!!


----------



## HokieKen

She will if I beat her home and she never sees it Mike!


----------



## GrantA

I met a cool old timer today, my buddies at the molding shop in town knew I was on the lookout for a bigger planer and they didn't disappoint. We just have to settle on a price. He says come on over and see it. About a 20min ride and I drove up to an awesome collection of vintage hit &miss engines under a barn. 









He ran a sawmill for 30 years nearby on the coast sawing deadhead cypress. Said he could cut up to 43" logs. Now he lives here in a cool log cabin, juniper logs for the walls and a bunch of cypress and pine everywhere else. 
He got into collecting these engines, and cannons too apparently 








If you zoom in on the first pic to the right is there he processes sugar cane with one of the engines, he must have about a 100gal syrup kettle. He said he'd let me know when he chose again and I can come drink a beer with him 
So hopefully I'll be moving this beauty into my shop for restoration soon


----------



## EarlS

Holy crap Grant, that thing looks like it is on a concrete pedestal that probably goes down o bedrock. That is a BEAST!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks like all those engines are beasts, or hulking dinosaurs. I want the baby cannon, I can shoot rats with it.


----------



## GrantA

Haha yeah I guess it's more beast than beauty in its current state. Just shy of 3000lbs from what I can tell. Anymore and I'd need a bigger forklift!
He said he's never fired the big cannon but has another about the same size as the smaller one, said he uses 5 tablespoons of powder, cotton rags for wadding and a potato trimmed to a snug fit for the projectile. Said he pours a little heap at the hole on top and lights a stick, touches it off. Said there's a long time of sssssssssssssssssssssss
Then BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM
HAHAHA


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that planer looks like the size of my shop LOL :<))


----------



## duckmilk

I see a tiny (in comparison) electric motor for that planer. Wouldn't a diesel engine be better?

I lust over the cannon.


----------



## GrantA

Good point duck maybe I should get one of the hit&miss engines to run it!
That upper motor is a 10hp. There's another underneath for the feed rollers


----------



## duckmilk

Holy crap!!! How wide is the planer?


----------



## GrantA

Lol its a 24" 
Powermatic 225
I think he said 9hp was pretty big for those engines. He runs a 9hp on the sugar cane mill(more of a grinder I'd say) but runs with a slack belt so it won't tear stuff up hahaha I've gotta go see that thing running


----------



## duckmilk

In Brazil, sugar cane is what they distill for auto fuel and to make the (national) alcoholic spirits called caipiriña or pinga. Sorta like tequila.


----------



## EarlS

Grant must be planning to plane sheets of plywood or whole trees with that beast. It weighs more than my daughter's car.

Have you thought about getting a bandsaw style saw mill so you can cut your own boards? If you have some room out back, you might be able to build a solar kiln too.


----------



## GrantA

I've thought about a solar kiln, but there's a normal kiln 5 miles down the road that I can take a few boards to, not sure what it'll cost me yet but I'm sure not much if mine goes in another batch
Last time I took a truck bed full to the next closest kiln (the closest wasn't built yet) the sawyer put it with a big batch and said eh give me a 20 and call it good
And definitely no plywood but if I use up the capacity of the 20" jointer I want to be able to plane to a consistent thickness 
Oh and you should get your daughter a *edit- for Duck I think, pickup* truck. We just call those trucks here. Or a steel car ;-p


----------



## janvi05

This is your Janvi saxena host here to provide information on how you can meet me and our young girls ' cycle of fulfilling your lusty desires. Don't worry about anything you want with any girl when it comes to quality time pleasures.

Escorts In Gurgaon || Call Girls In Gurgaon= || Escorts Service In Gurgaon || Gurgaon Escorts Agency


----------



## GrantA

Nice try Kenny I'm not clicking those links to book a date with you

*I flagged it for Cricket already


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody else going to Gurgaon this weekend? Also, where the hell is Gurgaon?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

India, cause there's a lot of escorts in India. :/


----------



## HokieKen

If you run off the road in Iowa, the only "trees" to hit are cornstalks. And you don't really have to worry about hitting many buildings, the state population is like 400 people. Earl's daughter's car is fine.

Speaking of Iowa, when is the more information coming soon coming? If I make plans to go and show up and it's just Earl and some dude selling used pocket jigs there I'm gonna be a little pissed. Unless Earl brings beer. Then it's fine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Depends on what soon means to you?

I might be there.


----------



## HokieKen

Normally if someone says "soon" I'm sitting by the mailbox naked. Good thing they aren't mailing out the information.


----------



## mikeacg

Forget Gurgaon! I'm going to Georgia! Grant has it going on!
They do a big vintage engine show at the Upper Peninsula State Fair in Escanaba every year. It is truly amazing…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> This is your Janvi saxena host here to provide information on how you can meet me and our young girls cycle of fulfilling your lusty desires. Don t worry about anything you want with any girl when it comes to quality time pleasures.
> 
> - Janvi


Is she running the next swap? Postage is going to be brutal mailing an escort. Haha..


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, in 2017 the final Handworks info wasn't out until March or so, when the show was in May. If you had waited for that before booking a hotel room, you would've ended up staying in Minnesota or Illinois instead of in Iowa. The list of exhibitors will probably be pretty similar, and if it isn't St. Roy doing the keynote, it'll be someone similarly well-known.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, that planer is a monster and not far off from what I'm looking for. There was a Powermatic 160 (16") at the lumber yard I worked at and I maintained it among several other machines. That thing was abused the worst and gave the fewest problems. I'd really like to find a PM 180 as either would still be lighter than a 225 or this that I had to sell before I moved.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - my daughter is in college so she gets a car, a cheap car, not an expensive pickup. I did try to pawn my Tacoma off on the youngest daughter when she left for college so I could get a new one. My wife put the smack down on that idea in a flash.

Kenny - as everyone in the country found out, some folks that live in IA can't add (democrats). Part of the reason the recount took so long was the limited number of volunteers to help with the recount. At 10 fingers and 10 toes per person, you need a lot of help. I did hear that all of the candidates received a "Participation Award" since everyone is a winner.

Having grown up in WY, I consider IA to be over populated.

BTW - Trees are actually "tall corn" and we have a competition at the IA State Fair for "Tall Corn".

I will bring my left overs from the Beer Swap or you can just stop by on the way to Amana. I might also bring some pockets to use on the pocket jig.

Dave - do you have enough room for a planer like Grant and Yeti?


----------



## GrantA

Earl you seem to think I meant an expensive heavy vehicle. No sir not at all. This would be a great car for a college student. So she can appreciate her next one haha!


----------



## Keebler1

Grant if that motor runs as good as the exterior and interior are clean id like to have that car


----------



## bigblockyeti

The T-bird is cool but two prices (if not three) for one car is a bit steep. If the seller thinks a 351W is 5.7L, that says all I need to know about them. I'd be all over that for <$1000 but the fuel mileage would be painful.

Honestly, that would be a terrible car for a college student, you could hit stuff all day and not do a bit of damage, trading upto say a Civic would be a rough lesson learned totaling the Civic hitting something that wouldn't have scratched the bumper on the bird!


----------



## bndawgs

Reminds me of my first car. A dark green 73 impala. that thing was a tank. got about 8 mpg and wore out the right front tire about every 3 months. lol


----------



## bndawgs

nowhere as nice as this one.


----------



## HokieKen

Back in the early 90's I had a 1976 Gran Torino Elite. That beast road a gravel road like a yacht in a bathtub. I kick myself at least once a year for getting rid of that sweet gal.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Steve, that Chevy is badazz. I'd roll in that with this theme music


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yeti is a gangster :<))

my first car granada ghia LOL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My first car, dodge colt, Lol. Daddy bought it for me. Threw a rod on the highway, not long after that.


----------



## jeffswildwood

This is what I had as a first car. 1964 Chevy corvair convertible. My uncle won it in a card game in Alexandria Virginia. It did *not* look this good.


----------



## Lazyman

'67 Dodge Polara for me. Similar to to this but with less paint.










It was a hand me down, first to my brother, then to me. It made me pretty popular in College-I could drive half the dorm out to the keg parties in the woods.


----------



## mikeacg

> my first car granada ghia LOL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 Granada Ghia? Isn't that an oxymoron????

My first car was an early '60s Opel Kadett wagon - Cost me $50 whole bucks!










It was worth every penny!


----------



## bndawgs

Think $50 is what my brother paid for that impala. Rear quarter panels had rusted through and you could see daylight from the trunk. Last I heard about it, it blew up somewhere on the way to NC.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I bought a 67 Plymouth Fury II for $100 my freshman year of college. Cost me over a grand to keep it running over the year or so it lasted. Woulda been cheaper to take a cab everywhere. It ended up dying because the gas tank was so rusted it kept clogging fuel filters with rust (about every two tanks of gas), and the carb needed a rebuild every few months, and then one day the fuel line and the gas tank weren't connected any more, and my landlord was pissed because the parking lot asphalt had a soft spot in it. I got $50 from the junkyard for it, though.



> Dave - do you have enough room for a planer like Grant and Yeti?


Probably, Earl, but I wouldn't have room for any other toys if I actually wanted to use it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> my first car granada ghia LOL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Granada Ghia? Isn t that an oxymoron????
> 
> My first car was an early 60s Opel Kadett wagon - Cost me $50 whole bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was worth every penny!
> 
> - mikeacg


Kinda cool looking car, sorta 1950´s east germany austerity meets going to croatia on holiday. And I like the license plate, my birth year.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice ride Mike! You look good in yellow ;-)

This is one of those rare times when I still get to feel like a "yungun". My first car was an '83 Toyota Tercel. And it was nearly a decade old when I got it )


----------



## mikeacg

So you didn't pass your driver's test until you were in your 40s Kenny? 
For the record, my Opel didn't look nearly that nice…


----------



## Keebler1

My first car wasan 84 camaro. Paid $1000 for it. Someone hit the door when it was parked outside my house. Month or two later found out it wouldnt pass state inspection so my dad took it to a used car lot who gave me $1000 for it and i got an 86 cavalier.

Kenny the camaro was 14 years old when I got it


----------



## HokieKen

You're the yungun then Keebler ;-)

Coincidentally, my second car was an 85 Camaro I bought when I graduated highschool. Loved that car but went a little too Dukes of Hazard on the backroads and cracked the frame shortly after. Had it welded and it lasted another 2 years before it cracked again. Wasn't one of my favorite vehicles but the ladies liked it ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

My first was a POS '91 accord. It was 14 years old. I'm the youngun, you guys are all old.
In 2006 I bought a 1996 civic for $2000, which I sold for $800 in 2016ish.

FWIW I recently bought a gently used 2019 Tacoma and friggin LOVE that thing!

Edit to add:
Around 2008, while on leave from the Navy, I couldn't borrow a car and didn't want to rent one, so I bought a $200 craigslist special: Chevy something (started with a C?). Drove my GF (now wife) around in it all week. It overheated on the last day and we left it by the road and walked away.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang Whippersnappers! My current ride is a 2002 Honda Odyssey minivan that I bought new. The main reason that I still have it is that with the seats removed, I can put a couple of full 8×4 sheets of plywood in the back and can even haul up to 10' boards. With the low deck, it is much easier to load than a pickup. Plus, it just runs. Other than the body work after being T-boned by an idiot showing off his brand new Jag to his girlfriend, it has never been in the shop. I keep looking at pickups but sticker shock makes me think that I will just drive the van till it dies at which time I will just abandon it by the side of the road. 180k+ miles and still running. (knock wood)


----------



## RichBolduc

Wooohoooo!!! Work just said they're sending me to AAW!!

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Interesting, I thought Grant would be the first one here in AA.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Wooohoooo!!! Work just said they re sending me to AAW!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


WHATS YOUR WRESTLING NAME GOING TO BE ? :<))


----------



## bndawgs

> My first was a POS 91 accord. It was 14 years old. I m the youngun, you guys are all old.
> In 2006 I bought a 1996 civic for $2000, which I sold for $800 in 2016ish.
> 
> FWIW I recently bought a gently used 2019 Tacoma and friggin LOVE that thing!
> 
> Edit to add:
> Around 2008, while on leave from the Navy, I couldn t borrow a car and didn t want to rent one, so I bought a $200 craigslist special: Chevy something (started with a C?). Drove my GF (now wife) around in it all week. It overheated on the last day and we left it by the road and walked away.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I had a 90 Honda Civic I got in 94 and drove it for 10 yrs. That thing would get close to 35mpg.


----------



## HokieKen

Need help with your luggage Rich?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I been driving a toyota RAV since 2006, with the back seats removed. I cant get a full-sheet in her, but I can easily manage 4 bales of hay for the donkeys, or a whole ********************eload of tools. Not RAM tough perhaps, but definitely built to last.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhhh good idea!!!!

Grant, Dave? Wanna come to AAW with me?

lol

Rich



> Need help with your luggage Rich?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

All expense paid Rich?


----------



## RichBolduc

For me it is. I think my uncle may be flying out to crash my hotel room…. lol

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

And I just got a call… 13 bocotoe spindles coming in to make matching lathe tool handles from…

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I met a cool old timer today, my buddies at the molding shop in town knew I was on the lookout for a bigger planer and they didn t disappoint. We just have to settle on a price. He says come on over and see it. About a 20min ride and I drove up to an awesome collection of vintage hit &miss engines under a barn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ran a sawmill for 30 years nearby on the coast sawing deadhead cypress. Said he could cut up to 43" logs. Now he lives here in a cool log cabin, juniper logs for the walls and a bunch of cypress and pine everywhere else.
> He got into collecting these engines, and cannons too apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you zoom in on the first pic to the right is there he processes sugar cane with one of the engines, he must have about a 100gal syrup kettle. He said he d let me know when he chose again and I can come drink a beer with him
> So hopefully I ll be moving this beauty into my shop for restoration soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


The planer looks like the one I had I my shop where I taught only mine was a lot greener. If you get it restored it should be a great machine to use. It was manufactured when powermatic made quality products.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ohhhh good idea!!!!
> 
> Grant, Dave? Wanna come to AAW with me?
> 
> lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> Need help with your luggage Rich?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - RichBolduc


That sounds like Rich wants Kenny to help with the luggage, but is only inviting Grant and Dave to go along.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That was how I read it too, Duck. But I figured if I didn't say anything, maybe Kenny wouldn't figure it out. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn it .. you're all hinting my intentions to Kenny…. I'm just scared he'll show up naked or in his cloak and mask only ..

Rich


----------



## poospleasures

Hello you all. Have been involved with some swaps before and already made a choice on a project when I received the name I will ship to. WOW that did change things. I received a name of a person I had already sent a swap to so had to come up with something entirely different. That is why I,m late sending in teaser pictures. All I could do was try to show the some of the pieces I will be using in this project.







Overall this has been fun and hope you enjoy these as much as me.


----------



## duckmilk

I would be afraid of the same Rich.

Hi Vernon! Good teaser pics.


----------



## clieb91

Catching up here. Man glad I am not the only one that feels younger around here, My first car was bought for a $1 (State of New Jersey would not allow him to just give me the car) from my dad in 1990.. a 1985 Toyota Tercel Wagon with already close to 180K on it.










Mine was bright red, used it to do many camping trips and several other long trips. By the time I got it it had already been from New Jersey to Florida at least 3 times. Most of the rest of the mileage came from the commute from South Jersey to Staten Island my dad did for work.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Catching up myself 
My first car was a 91 Mustang and it was 8yrs old when I was 16 :-/

I'm not sure how I got in the mix with the AAW thing, had to Google to see what it is. Thought it mightve been near me but looks like Louisville? If so nah I'll have to pass.

I've been running around today looking at treasures, overall it has been a great day though- I found out my cool powermatic mortiser is going back to the man who used to run it, he wasn't ready to let it go. After checking out a floor standing model though there's no way I was gonna just use a benchtop. So…. 
This is now mine- it'll be coming down to me from VA next week! I'm super pumped for that delivery 









I also ran to check out some machine tools that I may be able to pickup at a great deal. There's an 8000lb lathe down at the bottom of this ramp that I want to bring to my shop. I'll be sure to take lots of pics of that show…


----------



## bndawgs

Where in VA grant?


----------



## GrantA

D&D Furniture in Martinsville. Know of any cool history? I haven't researched yet. It's an Oliver 91-D and the pedestal base matches my other old iron from porter/syracuse/woods


----------



## Lazyman

Is it the perspective of the picture or do you have to stand about 3 feet away from that mortiser to work the pedal?


----------



## GrantA

I'm hoping just the picture I was wondering the same 
Here's another angle.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. From the other angle it looks like the red part of the shaft angles up. It still sticks out pretty far but doesn't look nearly as far out as the other picture. It was a good idea to paint that shin buster yellow. So it looks like the table moves up and down (pressing pedal down moves the table up)? I am guessing it has to be fairly long just to get enough leverage to move it up?


----------



## HokieKen

I thought that was the paddle. So once you finish a mortise your rewarded with a slap on the ass. Am I the only one that adds that to my tools?

The squirrels are coming south Rich. They are not amused.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan the table can be raised or lowered with the hand crank underneath it and to the right. Pressing the pedal lowers the head. 
It can be seen a little better in this old catalog scan


----------



## GR8HUNTER

how about a shop update from Dave P. LOL :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> how about a shop update from Dave P. LOL :<))


Nothing happened yesterday, but Wednesday they got the lath on the wall, and today I've got the electricians wiring the shop, and maybe the stucco guys putting the brown coat on the wall.


----------



## Lazyman

I have often wondered, Dave, if they ever have to shovel those flat roofs after a heavy snowfall. Maybe they just don't get that much snow?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Chris, aka, clieb91, youre a Jersey boy? How far south?

Me too, from Hopewell, near Princeton. Golf course and horse territory.


----------



## DavePolaschek

About a decade ago there was a three foot snowfall here, and lots of work for day laborers shoveling roofs.

About six years back when there was a 14" snowfall on May 2, but it was super heavy. Equivalent to a couple inches of rain. Nobody shoveled it, but there were damaged roofs from it. It melted in a couple days.


----------



## MrWolfe

Your shop is coming together Dave!
Very cool. Can't wait for pics/tour of the finished space.
Jon


----------



## Lazyman

2" of rain on a 20×20 roof would weight over 2 tons. That's why I asked.

Here in Plano, where we rarely get more than a couple of inches of snow, they have gone to the other extreme. My roof is so steep that its not safe to walk on it, especially 2 stories up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Nathan. That's a lot of weight, but it's pretty rare, and getting rarer, most people think. The other thing is that the big mid-winter snows often have a lot of wind with them, so the wind blows some of the snow off the roof. And the spring snowfalls are often melting as it falls, especially on the normal gray torch-down roofs which catch a lot of solar energy.

Thanks, Jon. It's getting there. Just today I sharpened a plane blade and went to test it on a scrap of wood, and spent longer looking for some way to hold the wood stable so I could test the plane than I did sharpening the blade. I'm really looking forward to being able to unpack all my tools and know where things are again.


----------



## duckmilk

The weekend ought to be nicer Dave. Maybe your guys will get more done on the stucco then.

The next weekend, my wife is dragging me down to Galveston for Mardi Gras. Never been to one, but we'll be staying with some friends who live there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Duck. The electrical inspector will be out Monday morning, so the electricians are now motivated to finish today.

The brown coat went on the little wall today, and we paid for the re-stucco job on the house. They're going to put the primer-coat on the wall tomorrow, and the final color coat on the shop and the wall on Sunday.

Also, the drywall guy was out measuring just a bit ago. It sounds like he's going to try to get that up on the walls beginning on Tuesday.

And finally, the tree service will be out next week to plant our 8' blue spruce and our 10' Austrian pine. At this point, they're just waiting for the phone company to mark the line, which was supposed to happen today, but is looking like Monday.

Not sure when the garage door goes on, but that's been ordered and should arrive next week. I think we're waiting for the sheetrock to be done before hanging that.

The next week or two are probably going to feel pretty busy around here.


----------



## Bluenote38

Just wanted to let you guys know that I am not working on the swap this week…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, a cold 14 degrees this morning. Going to be a lot of frozen flood waters.


----------



## Bluenote38

And of course sampling the local brew. Enjoyed a great talk with a local Carver too.


----------



## Lazyman

Watchin' the sun bake all of those tourists covered with oil.


----------



## EarlS

Finally coherent enough to sit up and read through things. Surgery went good. Sill in the hospital thru Sunday. I'm a bit concerned that I won't get back in the shop to do the final assembly and finish. I can't lift anything for 2 to 4 weeks. They also gave me a corset so I have my girlish figure back. I worry that I will look out the window and see Kenny in his cape.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Finally coherent enough to sit up and read through things. Surgery went good. Sill in the hospital thru Sunday. I m a bit concerned that I won t get back in the shop to do the final assembly and finish. I can t lift anything for 2 to 4 weeks. They also gave me a corset so I have my girlish figure back. I worry that I will look out the window and see Kenny in his cape.
> 
> - EarlS


Nice too know your surgery went well :<))

if it comes down to it just ship it anyways thats what I did in mallet swap with Kenny we are all old enuff to understand health b4 woodwork (fun) :<))

Kenny staring in the window at me would freak me out also :<((


----------



## Keebler1

Earl you have plenty of corn if you see Kenny just start throwing it in his direction


----------



## GrantA

Glad you're healing up! 
If you pour a line of corn around the yard Kenny won't cross it


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, looks like a nice place to be vs. MI this time of year. The guy we found to go sailing with on our honeymoon was sick of his day job, went to St. Thomas, liked it then went again and never headed home, just bought a boat and made a business out of it. I haven't been to the VI yet but that's next on the list of places I want to go.


----------



## HokieKen

Shhhhh. Y'all be quiet. Earl's taking a nap. His nurse is kinda cute too. At least best I can tell with this glare on the window.


----------



## EarlS

> Shhhhh. Y'all be quiet. Earl's taking a nap. His nurse is kinda cute too. At least best I can tell with this glare on the window.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm the one in the nurse uniform.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you survived the surgery, Earl.

Stucco crew is here wrapping things up today, and the tree service delivered and planted our two new trees. Now I get to carry ten gallons of water to each one twice a week for the next cuppa-tree years.


----------



## HokieKen

> Shhhhh. Y'all be quiet. Earl's taking a nap. His nurse is kinda cute too. At least best I can tell with this glare on the window.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I m the one in the nurse uniform.
> 
> - EarlS


Then why do you keep taking that guy's temperature?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Then why do you keep taking that guy's temperature?


Uh, that's not a thermometer, Kenny. :-0


----------



## mikeacg

Bill,

If you get over to St. Croix, have a drink for me! I was born in Fredriksted a number of years back when Daddy was a missionary in the Caribbean Synod. He and Mama came back with 4 kids in two years - Mama said they didn't have television (and she has no idea why people always laugh at that comment)... Oh, my sister's are twins so don't try to tell me that is was impossible!


----------



## GrantA

Today turned out pretty good, I almost got the air compressor moved where I can wire it up, that's my primary goal at the moment so I can fire up the plasma table at the big shop.

I've got my plan all laid out for my swap project, either tonight or in the morning I'll get some teasers of that for y'all

I stopped by the habit ReStore to see what I might find and had the best haul ever from there! I got a nice wood 36×96" front door for the shop- I'll build a jamb to incorporate side and top lites out of cypress to match the new siding I'm putting on.








I scored some good old (heavy!) brass hardware for the showroom (nicest) bathroom 








AND I spotted this chrome faucet for the big farm sink that's in (and staying in!) the shop 









Then I got home and the mail lady brought some shaper cutters I snagged at a deal on eBay. I knew the dimensions but laying hands on it solidifies it- this thing's huge lol
Yeah yeah I'm used to hearing that bahahaha not really
I'm excited to try this for a table edge profile though!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice haul Grant and them Faucets are very nice for shop sinks with the soap dish built in :<))

DID ANY 1 EVER HEAR ANYTHING FROM Semper_sometime ?


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Grant


----------



## duckmilk

I too love the soap dish on the faucet, very cool!



> nice haul Grant and them Faucets are very nice for shop sinks with the soap dish built in :<))
> 
> DID ANY 1 EVER HEAR ANYTHING FROM Semper_sometime ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Send him a PM and email. If no response by Monday…


----------



## GrantA

Thanks guys I definitely dig the soap dish
Here's what came with the building so it'll be a HUGE upgrade! I have a good bit of cleanup to do on it and some touch-up on the finish but it'll be an excellent shop sink!


----------



## mikeacg

Great scores Grant! Are those 1 1/4" bits??

Does FedEx run on Monday (Presidents Day)?


----------



## GrantA

Hey Mike yes they're 1-1/4 cutters

FedEx is running Monday


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Grant.

Here's this morning's glamour shot of the shop. Stucco is complete.


----------



## GrantA

Looks great Dave! So is that the finished look or do the doors /windows get trim? I'm guessing that's finished and it matches the house? Looks nice and clean


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's finished-ish, Grant. The garage door will get wooden trim, but it'll be painted to match the stucco. Similarly, the wood trim on the double shop doors will get painted.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Today turned out pretty good,
> 
> I m excited to try this for a table edge profile though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Grant, those are some big a$$ cutters. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looking good, Dave. Love that Santa Fe camouflage.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice shop Dave P.

i am still missing 4 *P* i am not too worried about 3 of them BUT semper_sometimes worries me just a bit :<((


----------



## EarlS

Looks like I will get.out.of the hospital tomorrow afternoon. Meanwhile I can look at grants nice haul an the latest updates from Dave's shop.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Progress pics sent today. I am usually one the first not one of the last. I guess I have been procrastinating more than usual.


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

Let me know how those work out for you and I will get mine ordered.

Mike


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mike is good Tony.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I giving a presentation at the local woodworking store on woodworking joints. I usually have around 25 people show for presentations. If you wanted see the presentation what joints would you like to see made. I have a list of 12 but you may be able to suggest one I missed. So let the suggestions fly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

updated :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster im gonna give you the first thing that came to mind knowing if it is possible its a big pain in the a$$ and well beyond my capabilities. The mitre dovetail joint if thats even possible


----------



## HokieKen

You familiar with a "sliding dumbass" joint WM?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Thanks it's possible but I will have to practice it. I have three weeks to give a go.

Thanks for the challenge


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You familiar with a "sliding dumbass" joint WM?
> 
> - HokieKen


I was waiting for that. Haha


----------



## poospleasures

Good to hear the surgery went well. Just follow the docs orders and your recovery will go well. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> You familiar with a "sliding dumbass" joint WM?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I was waiting for that. Haha
> 
> - jeffswildwood


*BAHAHAHAHAHAA :<)))))*


----------



## clieb91

> Chris, aka, clieb91, youre a Jersey boy? How far south?
> 
> Me too, from Hopewell, near Princeton. Golf course and horse territory.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I'm from a bit further south Exit 3 of the turnpike, Gloucester Twp.  but familiar with your area as well used to go up there for a friend and had VICA competitions in Somerset. There are only a few things I miss about Jersey and the scenery and being able to get lost in the Pine Barrens is one of them. Just too much built up in Northern Virginia to hard to get away from people or take a nice quiet drive.

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hey guys just popping by, been away from computer (and phone!) For a couple days.
Glad to see all the progress, intimidated as usual by the credentials of my recipient, and have made sufficient progress for a P. Hope to make more progress tomorrow evening.


----------



## HokieKen

C'mon south a bit Chris ;-) My brother lived in Warrenton for a few years. Really nice area and surprisingly affordable. Leaves a pretty healthy commute to the more populous areas though.

I didn't get my progress pic in Tony. I guess you'll have to drop me from the list :-(


----------



## clieb91

That's the problem Kenny. I work just outside of Tysons (thankfully not in Tysons anymore) so the commute is always the killer. 10 years to go as of October then the decision as to where to go from here.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*ATTENTION* I STILL NEED 2 MORE PROGRESS PICTURES BY END OF TODAY IF NOT RECIEVED YOU WILL BE DROPPED BY TOMMOROW 2/18/2020 THANKS ALL


----------



## HokieKen

> That s the problem Kenny. I work just outside of Tysons (thankfully not in Tysons anymore) so the commute is always the killer. 10 years to go as of October then the decision as to where to go from here.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Most anywhere is an improvement over NOVA Chris!


----------



## clieb91

Very true Kenny.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. Has semper_sometime posted in the thread at all?

Edit to add: nope. No posts since 1/21.










I figure Grant should have a progress photo, but he's probably busy playing with some new big toy in his shop.

No shop progress here today. I think we're waiting on the electrical inspector, and it was a holiday.


----------



## GrantA

Progress pics sent, here's a little teaser too


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill,
> 
> If you get over to St. Croix, have a drink for me! I was born in Fredriksted a number of years back when Daddy was a missionary in the Caribbean Synod. He and Mama came back with 4 kids in two years - Mama said they didn t have television (and she has no idea why people always laugh at that comment)... Oh, my sister s are twins so don t try to tell me that is was impossible!
> 
> - mikeacg


Hey Mike
I didn't make it over to St Croix, Just St Thomas and St John. Though a bit distant, I toasted on your behalf anyway


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ok been updated again… now Bill was supposed to send to him BUT since i took him out now Bill needs to send to who semper was going to send too an I correct in this ? ITS a real shame when guys cant follow simple rules :<(((
I was never worried about Grant he having fun playing with cannons and shopping at rehab stores LOL :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

That's how we've always handled drop-outs in the past Tony. Just send Bill the information for whoever Semper was supposed to have. At least you only had one ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That s how we ve always handled drop-outs in the past Tony. Just send Bill the information for whoever Semper was supposed to have. At least you only had one ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


2 counting you :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I don't count. At least that's what my wife says ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

> I don t count. At least that s what my wife says ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Hmmm, I must be married to your wife's sister. Mine says the same thing about me. )


----------



## GrantA

No Kenny she said you *can't* count, see the difference?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> No Kenny she said you *can t* count, see the difference?
> 
> - GrantA


dont pick on Kenny i have seen him count to 20 already had to take his shoes off BUT he did it :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

How can Kenny count to 20 when he is missing some digits


----------



## HokieKen

I can count to 21 when I'm wearing my cape.


----------



## bndawgs

> I can count to 21 when I m wearing my cape.
> 
> - HokieKen


That 6th toe comes in handy every once in a while I guess.


----------



## Lazyman

> I can count to 21 when I m wearing my cape.
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow, You can turn your head around far enough to see your tail?


----------



## HokieKen

You only have 6 toes Steve? Damn.

Forgot about the tail Nathan. 22.


----------



## EarlS

Woohoo - finally home. I have so many metal staples in me I can't get near the microwave without sparking.

It's certainly a lot easier to get on here from the computer rather than the cell phone. Between not having my glasses and some of the meds I was on, it was a real struggle to read the posts.

I'm going to sneak out to the shop this afternoon since SWMBO is at work and won't know I was out there. I'm hoping to get finishing and assembly done without too much exertion. If things go good, I might be able to get the bonus item made next week.

Kenny should get a corset to match his cape.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you also forgot about the horns gues that makes 24


----------



## Keebler1

Earl - Good to hear you finally escaped.


----------



## HokieKen

I could pull it off.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're out, Earl. Can you still count to 21, or did they remove anything you used to use?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Best wishes going out now to ya, Earl. Heal up fast, good buddy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

good to hear your home Earl dont push it take it easy :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teaser:










Shop update: insulation is supposed to go into the walls today. Sheetrock by the end of the week? Could be.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop update: insulation is supposed to go into the walls today. Sheetrock by the end of the week? Could be.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


looks like your almost ready to ship Dave P. :<)))

Gratz on drywall :<))


----------



## GrantA

needs more tape. I like to seal em up as if beer might leak out. Because usually beer could leak out 8-D


----------



## DavePolaschek

> looks like your almost ready to ship Dave P. :<)))


Well, as Grant points out, I need to head to the hardware store for a roll of shrink wrap and a couple rolls of tape to make sure it's sealed properly. ;-)

Then I'll have to reprint the shipping label because the package will weigh twice what it does right now.

But yeah, I'm hoping to have an S before the end of the week.


----------



## EarlS

> I'll have to reprint the shipping label because the package will weigh twice what it does right now.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


There for a minute I was worried you forgot the most important part - my address.

I managed to get the first glue-up done on the swap item. I used Varathane poly on the interior surfaces and I have to say it doesn't seem to be as good as the Minwax poly. It gives a really plastic looking finish. Unfortunately the last dregs of Arm-R-Seal were already gelled up. Looks like it's time to order another quart.


----------



## duckmilk

I've had problems with Varathane finishes before. I returned some last year because of poor quality.

Happy you are home Earl and were able to get some shop time in


----------



## GrantA

Earl you keep spelling shellac wrong


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just keep your shellac i did try it and i hate it :<((( give me my danish oil :<))


----------



## duckmilk

Don't hate shellac Tony. It's made by cute little bugs.


----------



## HokieKen

I like shellac or poly as easy finishes depending on what kind of wear the piece will see. I always thin my poly with MS and wipe it on. I wipe my shellac too. If it involves a brush, it probably doesn't involve me ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

No insulation in the shop yesterday. Don't know what happened, but the drywall did get delivered.

Also, shipped. Gimme my S, Tony! ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Dave since no insulation yet have you thought about spray foam insulation? Thats what habitat for humanity uses in the homes they build and I've heard it does a good job


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I like shellac or poly as easy finishes depending on what kind of wear the piece will see. I always thin my poly with MS and wipe it on. I wipe my shellac too. If it involves a brush, it probably doesn't involve me ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I used some of Ken's mix and it was wonderful to use. Looked good and did an amazing job as well as easy to use.



> just keep your shellac i did try it and i hate it :<((( give me my danish oil :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I still struggle with shellac but not give up on it. I just need to learn more about it. Stained projects (pine) I use poly. For the good stuff (walnut, maple, cherry, ect.) I use danish oil or a 50/50 mix of danish oil and polyurethane.


----------



## GrantA

Habitat is using spray foam? good grief that's a HUGE expense


----------



## Lazyman

If I were building a house (or a new shop) I would definitely go the spray foam route. A couple of friends of mine used it and the results are pretty impressive. Here in Texas, attic temperatures in the summer can be over 140°F during the summer. My friend's attic stays below 100° and usually below 90°. While it may be more expensive, it should pay for itself in energy savings.


----------



## HokieKen

Spray foam is definitely more efficient. I imagine it's donated to Habitat. And even though the upfront cost is more, it's less labor intensive to install and like Nathan said, it pays for itself in energy costs in most cases.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave since no insulation yet have you thought about spray foam insulation? Thats what habitat for humanity uses in the homes they build and I ve heard it does a good job


I don't have insulation installed but that doesn't mean it hasn't been ordered. Probably weeks ago.

I'm fine with the current decisions. Made them all in November when we drew up the design and got it approved. Any deviation means going back to the HOA architecture committee and going back to the county to pull new permits, and I wouldn't have a shop in April. Hell, I probably wouldn't have one in *May* if I started changing things now.

The torch-down roof isn't going to be great in summer heat, but in ten years when we get the silicone roof we just put on the house renewed (adding 5 mils of silicone to the existing 40 to extend the guarantee on the roof by another ten years), I'll get the white silicone roof put on the shop too. In the mean time, I'll just run the mini-split a little more often, maybe.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - you should try a mixture of BLO, Poly and MS. It works out to about the same finish as Danish Oil and poly but I prefer the look and feel personally. It's a lot cheaper than buying Danish Oil too ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Habitat is using spray foam? good grief that s a HUGE expense
> 
> - GrantA


That's gotta be local. Dad works for habitat twice a week for about 3/4 of a day, they really like it because he can flat foot screw drywall to ceiling joists/trusses. They only use fiberglass batts in the walls and blow in the attic. They're well built houses but very simply designed in that there's no luxuries like 9' ceilings, granite, premium finishes or amenities given the nature of the donation.


----------



## Keebler1

I used to do a lot of habitat work in collin county mckinny tx area. They contract the drywall work instead of doing it themselves


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Jeff - you should try a mixture of BLO, Poly and MS. It works out to about the same finish as Danish Oil and poly but I prefer the look and feel personally. It s a lot cheaper than buying Danish Oil too ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I would assume the mixture is 33.33% of each BUT you know what they say about assumption :<))


----------



## HokieKen

1:1:1 will work fine Tony. I typically use 2:2:1 BLO:MSoly unless it's something that needs more film protection. You can mix it in most any ratio you want though.


----------



## Keebler1

A little insight on the proper terminology….

DRILL PRESS : A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.

TACK WELD : for very strongly securing parts in the wrong spot. Hides in places impossible to remove with any known rotation tools. Also, the application of said delivers molten metal onto the hand of person who says, it's just a quick tack "

WIRE WHEEL : Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh sh*t'

PLIERS : Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.

BELT SANDER : An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

HACKSAW : One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle… It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

VISE-GRIPS : Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

OXYACETYLENE TORCH : Used almost entirely for lighting on fire various flammable objects in your shop. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race..

HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK : Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.

BAND SAW : A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut good aluminum sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST : A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER : Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.

STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER : A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.

PRY BAR : A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

HOSE CUTTER : A tool used to make hoses too short.

HAMMER : Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.

UTILITY KNIFE : Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.

Son of a bitch TOOL : Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling 'Son of a b*tch' at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.

Happy Wednesday…......


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thank you, Keebs! Can always use a laugh or ten.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Big news over here y'all, on two counts:
1. We've been shopping for houses and chose one today to put an offer on.
There's enough space for my big family, a small shed (about 12×10), enough land for a future shop, and a 3-car garage with beautiful epoxy floors.
Unfortunately 2 of the 3 bays worth of epoxy floor slope down toward the driveway, about a 4" drop over the length of a car.
I've told SWMBO I can deal with the floor, and ever since I've been planning how to build a sub-floor to level it with the third stall. I'll solicit yall's advice - and perhaps the community at large with a general forum post - in the near future.

2. I attended my local Rockler's 65th anniversary event tonight, in hopes of winning one of the giveaway items. I was the lucky winner of a Freud Premier Adjustable Rail and Stile Set, a $130 value! No idea when I'll use it as there are no cabinet doors in my immediate forseeable future, but it's pretty cool to win something like that!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sounds like you should have played the lottery today …. also GRATZ on the bits not bad for free ....... OH BTW *YOU SUCK :<)))*


----------



## GrantA

Awesome news John! With your recent addition to the family you probably need a bigger home 

I'm having trouble imagining the garage floor, will need pics. Get the house first we'll help you make it work!

Congrats on the cutters, I assume router bits? If they're 1-1/4" bore shaper cutters I call dibs!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Tony and Grant.
Grant you're right on there, with 2 kids I never felt we needed more house. With 3, its a very different story.
They are 1/2" shank router bits, unfortunately for you.

I will get pics of the garage floor when I do another walk-thru.
House built in '05. Seems to have been very lightly used. We're pretty excited about it over here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, John! I'll take about half of that slope if you can transplant it to my garage here in Santa Fe. Mine slopes to the left, so if I drive my truck in full of snow, I have a puddle down the left side of the garage (where all my tools are stored) until it evaporates. Luckily I discovered that and got a truckload of pallets to move the boxes onto, but at some point I'm either going to deal with that, or just say screw it and park outside when it snows.


----------



## GrantA

Quit parking in the shop Dave. Problem solved!

I know, you need a big lathe to put against the garage door, that'll discourage parking *and* give you some benefits!

I considered this one but I'd need a bigger shop :-/


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Nice, John! I'll take about half of that slope if you can transplant it to my garage here in Santa Fe. Mine slopes to the left, so if I drive my truck in full of snow, I have a puddle down the left side of the garage (where all my tools are stored) until it evaporates. Luckily I discovered that and got a truckload of pallets to move the boxes onto, but at some point I'm either going to deal with that, or just say screw it and park outside when it snows.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Implicit in my subfloor proposal is the idea that no one parks in the garage!


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, maybe you can get someone out to cut some grooves that will help channel any snow melt or rain out under the door? You could probably rent a concrete saw and do it yourself but this might be a job to do with one arm (when you sign the check to pay the guy). Or, if there is simply a highspot between the puddle and the door, you could try using a masonry grinding wheel and grind away at it until the water drains away. You may be able to find the high spots by laying a laser pointer in the high spot to see where you need to grind away and how much.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, I think the problem is that the left side of the slab has settled a little more than the right (which is attached to the rest of the house), and has settled more in the middle than on the ends. The slab cracked along the relief-line cut I to it at the halfway mark. The water pools near the middle of the garage on the left side. What it really needs is a hole in the left side wall to let the water out. Code here has that wall built with concrete blocks which are then filled, so drilling through it will not be trivial. Oh well.

As for not parking in the garage, that's not an option. My sweetie is really looking forward to me getting "all my crap" moved to the shop so we can have a nice garage to park in. The shop has the one-car garage side for parking the motorcycles and that drains correctly (for now, we'll see what a decade of settling does), and there shouldn't be much water in the shop, so all should be well there.


----------



## EarlS

Consider using self leveling mortar or epoxy. I can't recall what brand I've used at the plant but I remember there are several.that can be feathered out to 1/2 without popping off the concrete below it.


----------



## clieb91

John, Congrats on finding a new place and the bit win, sounds like custom cabinets in your new shop or garage.

Grant, That is one heck of a lathe.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Well hopefully, Dave, it's not bad enough that you need to have the foundation jacked up and piers added. That's a pretty common problem here in DFW and can be pretty expensive.

You might look for a garage containment mat. I've seen some that have a lip to help contain snow and ice and may even channel it so it will drain under the door.


----------



## HokieKen

You can always add a floor drain in what is now the low spot Dave. I did that in my basement when I finished it and wanted to relocate the water heater. Rent a jackhammer and go to town! Of course that requires a long enough run to where you have to tie into an existing drain pipe otherwise you have to redo that too…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Eh. I could plumb it so it drained into one of the catchments for our cistern which is just outside the garage, but that waters our tiny patch of lawn, so meltwater from the truck probably wouldn't be a great addition. To get it into the septic system, I'd have to run about 100 feet of new drain pipe.

I probably won't do anything. Most of the time that the truck tracks in snow, it's all melted and evaporated the next day. And if I don't have huge piles of boxes sitting in the garage, it won't be an issue.


----------



## GrantA

> Code here has that wall built with concrete blocks which are then filled, so drilling through it will not be trivial.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Come on Dave don't you have masonry bits for a brace??

When I mentioned not parking in there I was thinking your new shop, didn't know you meant the existing garage, carry on. I seriously am shocked that you still have to worry about snow after moving from MN to the desert though


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i was also thinking it was the new shop :<((


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, I've got a cordless hammer drill too, Grant. It's not so much electricity I don't like as tails and noise from my tools.

The new shop will probably only have motorcycles parked in it. And it drains correctly.

The existing garage… well, it works well enough that I could bash out a back scratcher for my sweetie this afternoon. But almost all the work was done with the belt sander out on the garage apron, letting the wind blow the dust towards Duck and Nathan. With the poor soil around here, I can always claim I'm trying to fertilize it.

As for snow, we're in high desert, Grant. It gets below freezing almost 200 days per year here. But it gets *above* freezing 340-some days per year. We get snow, but it doesn't last long.


----------



## Keebler1

Just want to make sure I am doing this right. After I put the pen blank on the mandrel with the non stick bushings I clean the blank with mineral spirits and let it dy before applying CA finish correct? And before someone goes there yes I have already turned it


----------



## Lazyman

You need to make sure that you sand up through the grits to at least 400-I prefer 600 to 800-grit before you apply the first coat of CA. What kind of CA are you using? Do you have a polish too?


----------



## Keebler1

I sand to 600 grit, put it on non stick bushings then clean with mineral spirits. After it dries i put on 5 coats of thin then about 3 coats of medium ca then use micromesh. I use stik fast CA from rockler and either nova polosh or the stick fast polish for CA that came in the kit i bought


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

You like hand tools - get yourself a nice big floor squeegee and push the water out the door! Problem solved…

When I worked in the bakery at Lowe's Foods, to clean at night, we'd flood the floor with soapy water and squeegee it to the floor drains. Worked pretty slick!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got one of those, Mike. It's hard to squeegee the water out from under a pallet, though.


----------



## Lazyman

Picked these up yesterday at a rummage sale for $5 each. Anyone tried either of these?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes i own the drill doctor it is a very nice tool i didnt pay 5 bucks for mine oh BTW *YOU SUCK :<))))*-


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think that first one is the model of worksharp they were blowing out a year and a half ago, and a bunch of us bought one. It's decent, but I find myself just using a stone more often when I have my sharpening station set up. Probably because the work sharp has a tail.


----------



## Keebler1

I use the worksharp for my knife and wifes scissors works great


----------



## GrantA

My new mortiser is home! Here's a little video, I had to test fire it real quick! Now to list my benchtop PM for sale


----------



## Keebler1

I just finished deer hunter pen with antler. Someone responded when I asked about finishing antler and they were about to turn one and wanted to know what I found out. Part of the antler came out white and glass smooth the other side didnt. Wasnt enough blank that I felt comfortable turning it anymore so I put a CA finish on it.


----------



## HokieKen

I have the Ken Onion version of that Worksharp Nathan. I got it at Charles Neil's estate sale. I've only used it twice but both times I was very happy with the results. Much better than the attachment I had for my WS3000. I'm not sure what the difference between that one and the KO version is but I imagine that will work just fine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good haul Nathan! I also have the ken onion edition and it's awesome. I could probably get better results on knives if I sat with a stone but this takes seconds and the edge is great for what it it. It's my go to for all knives in the shop. The WS 3000 is awesome for woodworking tools and my go to for those. I still have a set of three diamond stones for those as well but I really just use the worksharp stuff. $10 total is awesome. No clue if the non ken onion edition is better or worse but I'm sure it's just fine. Never had a drill Dr. thought about one but too many mixed reviews.


----------



## EarlS

> Got one of those, Mike. It's hard to squeegee the water out from under a pallet, though.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Air compressor - problem solved…No charge for the help. At this rate Dave will have the perfect shop by the time he moves in.

Grant - you suck - posting teaser videos of a sexy beast like that.

Gotta go adjust my corset - it's pinching a bit.


----------



## JohnMcClure

"shop update" from my end:
Looks like our offer was accepted and we will be moving in a few weeks. This is gonna be tough with 3 little kids! But its not far, and we can take a few days to get everything, so we'll be all right. Not sure if I'll try to "purge" the shop or just bring all the scraps and nice boards I've sat on for years… so I can continue sitting on them for more years.

If all goes well, tomorrow evening I'll be able to get pics of the funky garage floor to ask yall's advice; and I'll be checking to see if it's wired for 220V in the garage (unlikely).

This is a big deal for us and it moves the shop stuff - including the swap!!!-closer to the bottom of my long list of priorities. 
However, unidentified recipient, I won't let you down - one humble item is nearly finished and merely requires polishing, and another item has been successfully prototyped and a slightly better 2.0 version should be forthcoming between now and ship date.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congratulations, John! Exciting! And yeah, moving is disruptive, but it'll be nice once you're done.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ on your new home John now we can watch your shop being built as till then Dave P. will be finished :<))


----------



## bndawgs

Used INCRA 1000HD for 130 worth it?


----------



## GrantA

Steve if it's in good shape yeah I'd say so. If it's scarred up hit em at 100 and meet in the middle?

Congrats John you're about to be super busy! You mean you're checking to see if you have 220 3-phase in the garage right? ;-p We're impatiently waiting for pics of the new shop space!


----------



## bndawgs

It's in good shape. My buddy is selling off everything before he moves.


----------



## GrantA

Snatch it up then it'll pair nicely with your sawstop!


----------



## HokieKen

Steve, $130 is a fair price that miter gauge. It's an excellent miter gauge too.

John, congratulations on the new house! May the move go well and your new shop be better than the last. And don't be like Earl and move to a smaller shop. Seriously, who does that? Before you move though, there is one question that I know has been bugging all of us… Which way do you orient a TVS? Does it matter?

;-p


----------



## GrantA

Kenny a TV is normally oriented so it's wider than it is tall. Yall do things funny in VA thought so go ahead and rotate it as you see fit!


----------



## Lazyman

What's for dinner? 









Nevermind. I don't want to know.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Steve, $130 is a fair price that miter gauge. It's an excellent miter gauge too.
> 
> John, congratulations on the new house! May the move go well and your new shop be better than the last. And don't be like Earl and move to a smaller shop. Seriously, who does that? Before you move though, there is one question that I know has been bugging all of us… Which way do you orient a TVS? Does it matter?
> 
> ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


 Not sure if you're joking but yes it absolutely does matter if it is a uni directional TVS. If it is bidirectional then it does not.
I would have to refresh myself on your exact situation visavis the schematic before telling you exactly what to do. But it should be pretty straight forward from the schematic.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Now that I read that again you were just trying to make my blood boil hahaha very funny.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Actually I wasn't just aggravating you. But, I guess I should have phrased my question differently. I know which end is + on the diode but, how do you tell from the schematic which way to orient since the symbol is symmetric?


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, I'm going to pick up that Miter gauge.

Question I'd whether I keep my rockler table sled also or sell it?


----------



## HokieKen

> What s for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. I don t want to know.
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm gonna just hope that's Chicken Soup…


----------



## GrantA

Hey John does that little doohickey beside the whatzit with the pink wire look legit? I think I'll take it out and test it. And I can't remember where the blue wire was hooked up they probably all work the same though right?


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like you got a faulty Fetzer valve.


----------



## clieb91

So many issues with that truck..

John, Congrats on the new place. Good luck with the move.

Hope you guys are able to have some shop time today. Just finished up one project and moving on to processing some others. Swap included. 

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Steve if youre gonna sell it let me know how much and send pics please


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been shellacking my sweetie's back scratcher. Turns out, the shellac that dries in about 15 seconds in a warm shop takes about 15 minutes to dry in a shop at current temps (mid 30s).

Oh well. It's given me time to work on a project for me, that also would've been done already if I were working normally, but I'm working in katalox, and, as it turns out, that's pretty slow to work. Oh well. Just making myself another spokeshave, since I can't find the box that contains the other six I already own.

I think tomorrow is an inspector to inspect the insulation in my shop. Maybe the drywall will go up this week. I hope.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
Up in the schematic is where your cathode goes.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Up, as opposed to down


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Kenny, stick that cathode up your schematic!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> What s for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. I don t want to know.
> 
> - Lazyman


I had to do some googling when I saw this. I read, that on the side of the truck it also says "inedible?" There are many theories as to what liquid chicken is or is not. Concensus seems to indicate that it is something used to add an edible twist to otherwise inedible dogfood.


----------



## HokieKen

The cathode is the center pin, right John?

NOW, I'm trying to make your blood boil ;-P

Thanks.


----------



## Lazyman

> I've been shellacking my sweetie s back scratcher.
> - Dave Polaschek


TMI, Dave. TMI. ;-)



> Hey John does that little doohickey beside the whatzit with the pink wire look legit? I think I ll take it out and test it. And I can t remember where the blue wire was hooked up they probably all work the same though right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


If that is a bomb you are trying to diffuse, always cut the green wire.


----------



## clieb91

Happy to have given up my spot in the shop for a bit.










CtL


----------



## mikeacg

> I've been shellacking my sweetie s back scratcher.
> - Dave Polaschek


Nathan,

I thought it said, "...shellacking my sweetie's back." and I was afraid to even post after that!!!!!

Mike


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good stuff Chris!

No future shop pics today I'm afraid, couldn't make it out there. Hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Happy to have given up my spot in the shop for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


She sure does look happy Chris.


----------



## Keebler1

Whats she making?(and dont say something round beat ya to it


----------



## GR8HUNTER

she is a quality pen maker she makes them for gifts for her teachers a very talented girl i could be wrong about a pen :<))


----------



## clieb91

Thanks All. 
She is working right now on Bethlehem Olive Wood pens for her CCD teachers as she is almost done with CCD. She is doing a great job, one of the blanks split this afternoon and she helped me drill out a new one. Slowly she is learning the entire process.

She is excited to try a few new projects for some of her teachers this year. Looking forward to working with her on them.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Chris! But what's CCD?


----------



## Keebler1

Its not offered in virginia yall couldnt keep up lol


----------



## GrantA

Ha! Funny Keebler but Chris is in VA too!
Top Google hit is community College of Denver, I'm guessing it stands for something cool though and we're just not cool enough to know


----------



## bndawgs

CCD is for young catholics wanting to participate in communion. It's a class they take beforehand to be able to.


----------



## HokieKen

And there we have it. No wonder I didn't know what it was. I'm neither young nor catholic ;-)

Good for her Chris!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Confraternity of Christian Doctrine


----------



## Lazyman

Charged Coupled Device.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> CCD is for young catholics wanting to participate in communion. It s a class they take beforehand to be able to.


It was also a way to get "released" an hour early from public school one day a week back when I was going to public school. At least until I gave up Catholicism for Lent…


----------



## clieb91

Yep, Basically it is Sunday School for Catholics though on different night. I am not Catholic, grew up Methodist so I just get to take her one night a week. Grade 8 is when they take confirmation and the classes end.

Dave, That is one interesting thing to give up for Lent  I gave up giving thing up years ago and it has worked out quite well. 

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I gave up moderation and self-denial for lent.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, did you drill the holes for those grinders on the DP or lathe?


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone need a 10ft door or Masonite?










My wife is going to be thrilled when I bring this stuff home. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, did you drill the holes for those grinders on the DP or lathe?
> 
> - Steve


Lathe. I think. I don't really remember…


----------



## mikeacg

Us Lutherans held our confirmation classes on Saturday morning. My Daddy was the preacher and threw me out after a couple months the first year for being disruptive. So I stayed home and watched cartoons while my peeps were studying. Mama was working behind the scenes to ruin that little ruse though… Daddy gave the class a test and they all flunked so Mama got the bright idea that I should take it and pass so Daddy would have to 'let me' back in. The test was way too easy and there went my Saturday mornings… I think it was a set-up! The old man was still tough on me after that and I did manage to get thrown out of more than one Sunday morning church service…
Once we started playing guitars together, all was forgiven and we ended up being pretty close by the time he passed away.
I used to give up Catholic girls for Lent…


----------



## HokieKen

Nevermind…


----------



## bndawgs

Here's that Miter gauge. Getting it tonight


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Steve


----------



## EarlS

I'm not Catholic, the my wife is. I give up for lint. I keep wondering if I get bonus points if I mange to give up for the entire lint season. And yes she gets mad that I call it lint.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here s that Miter gauge. Getting it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Was worth $100.00 *YOU SUCK LOL :<))*


----------



## bndawgs

There's one for 125 up in PA I saw.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> There s one for 125 up in PA I saw.
> 
> - Steve


not here on CL :<((


----------



## bndawgs

Here you go. Freeport


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Here you go. Freeport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


pittsburg is 6 hours from me but thanks anyways :<))


----------



## Keebler1

6 hrs thats a nice afternoon drive Tony


----------



## JohnMcClure

Inspection tomorrow starts at 9, I'll be there with bells on, gonna get photos of that freaking garage floor and see what's up with the little backyard shed.
And have a look at the breaker box, figure out how easily I can get 220v in garage if I don't already.

And have a look at the lay of the land with an eye toward someday erecting a separate shop.

And figure out how to get a fence up quickly for the dogs.


----------



## GrantA

So we should have pics about 9:15 of the floor and electrical panel ;-p can't wait. The only thing better than getting more stuff for myself is helping someone else get cool stuff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hey, there's another S up there now. Neat!


----------



## Keebler1

Id be done with mine but i put off sanding and making a couple pieces this past weekend. Hope to get it done this weekend


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Teaser.

Going out tomorrow, just have to write a short explanatory note to recipient. So I will be requesting that S soon.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - GrantA


Grant, that looks like how we armored up our trucks in Iraq. All different. This one has guard rail outside, some steel inside, lined with sandbags. Many called it "*hillbilly armor*".


----------



## GrantA

Hillbilly, ***********************************, etc it obviously works - you're living proof! Hopefully you didn't test it too much though ;-p


----------



## JohnMcClure

Garage requires some explanation. 
There is a single-car bay door, with a normal floor; next to it is a 2-car bay door, leading into a lower floor. This floor is about 4" lower than the single bay at the entry, and 2" lower at the back. So its low and sloped. Possibly the pic will help.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Also theres a shed


----------



## HokieKen

That's fun John… I'm guessing the double bay was added-on at some point after the original build? In any case, it's wierd and a little annoying that they did the floor like that. But, I could probably live with it. A good solution is liable to be pretty costly. Unless maybe the home inspector flagged it? In that case, maybe the seller can be forced to eat the cost…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i personally do not see the problem BUT i am not the sharpest tool in the shed :<((


----------



## EarlS

I suppose as long as the 2-car floor slopes out the garage doors it will work. Having the single stall side higher (and flat?) would make it a fine candidate for a shop with a wall.

I'd rather have that than the garage floors in our last house. In the winter there were puddles 3/8" deep around the cars from snow melting because the floor was mostly flat with low spots and the highest area was at the garage door. In the shop I installed tile to bring the floor up a bit since they poured the floor level with grade. When it rained, or when the snow melted, water would run under the 2×4 base plate into the shop.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> That s fun John… I m guessing the double bay was added-on at some point after the original build? In any case, it s wierd and a little annoying that they did the floor like that. But, I could probably live with it. A good solution is liable to be pretty costly. Unless maybe the home inspector flagged it? In that case, maybe the seller can be forced to eat the cost…
> 
> - HokieKen


Its original. According to the inspector it's a code requirement that vehicle spaces are sloped for drainage. My house is only 6 years older and is not this way but whatever.

I'm not going to concrete it, I think I have a good solution in wood but would love to hear other suggestions. 
Whatever I do should be reversible for whenever I sell.


----------



## HokieKen

I understand vehicle spaces being sloped. Not sure why it would have to sit lower than the rest, even at its highest point though? Nor why the rest of the floor couldn't be sloped as well to keep it all in plane… The concrete apron between my driveway and the garage slab is sloped away from the garage and the entire garage floor is sloped in to a floor drain in the center. The slope in and of itself hasn't ever been noticable to me except when I'm trying to level a lathe or milling machine.

If you just want to kind of tie the two floors together and eliminate the trip hazard the steps present, you could take some treated tubasixers and shape them into a transition then put them down with carpet tape or PSA that would keep them in place but allow removal when the time comes.


----------



## GrantA

That's easy John. One form board across the front of the sloped area and order a concrete truck. No more slope


----------



## duckmilk

> Its original. According to the inspector it s a code requirement that vehicle spaces are sloped for drainage. My house is only 6 years older and is not this way but whatever.
> 
> I m not going to concrete it, I think I have a good solution in wood but would love to hear other suggestions.
> Whatever I do should be reversible for whenever I sell.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, I could see where the two car part is probably original because garages are usually built about 4 inches lower than the house floor. Our old house was built that way. 
Could it be that the single car space was created out of a part of the house at some point?


----------



## donwilwol

The garage floor is lower to prevent a gas leak from running into the house.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John, I could see where the two car part is probably original because garages are usually built about 4 inches lower than the house floor. Our old house was built that way.
> Could it be that the single car space was created out of a part of the house at some point?
> 
> - duckmilk


I'm confident it was built exactly as it is now.
The logic of Don's statement makes sense. Perhaps there was a code change between 1999 and 2005 that explains why my existing home doesn't have this.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Here's my sub-floor plan: it's basically Kenny's suggestion (sorry Grant, somehow I expected Kenny to give that answer!)
1. Buy a big stack of pressure-treated 2×6
2. Put the tablesaw in the driveway
3. Begin ripping 2×6es to widths that are 3/4" less than the depth of the garage floor. The ones close to the back of the garage will be around 2" wide, those nearer the front may be 3.5" 
4. Lay them in place and possibly carpet-tape them down, then nail on some cross-braces flush with the tops
5. Cover with 3/4" thick OSB or plywood
6. Paint

On another note, a thread I posted 2 years ago has been resurrected by a spammer and recieved many well-meaning replies today. Kinda funny.


----------



## GrantA

I'd at least price out both options John.


----------



## duckmilk

In our previous house, the water heater was located in the garage.


----------



## JohnMcClure

In my area they are nearly always in the attic. Terrible, I know!


----------



## HokieKen

Water heater in the attic? Yikes.


----------



## HokieKen

That dumbass^ is right John. Your style is unique in comparison to other people I've read stuff from.


----------



## GrantA

He was talking about you Kenny. You and your "style"


----------



## duckmilk

I just looked at my computer to shut it down and my antivirus screen said it had stopped a virus threat which seems to have come from that "dumbass" above. At least that's where I back tracked it to.


----------



## GrantA

Did you click his link? If not that's weird…*er*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here in Santa Fe, the garage floor needs to be lower than the house (and have a 2 foot wide apron between it and the house). I'm told the reason is to keep dumbasses from driving their cars through the garage and into the house. Given that we're the DWI capital of the USA, I guess I can't argue with that. Much.


----------



## mikeacg

My house in NC had the water heater in a little room off the back of the house, only accessible from the backyard. It was a long way from the kitchen and bathrooms, which I never understood…


----------



## HokieKen

My water heater is in the basement. Which is great because it's out of the way. Kinda sucks for the bathrooms on the second floor though. It takes a while to get hot water to the shower… Still beats the attic though!


----------



## mikeacg

All my current properties have Hot-Water-On-Demand systems so they are centrally located and save me a bunch of money.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm fairly sure when this HWH craps the bed that we'll be switching over to tankless.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Our tankless water heater is on one end of our house, in the garage, but with a recirculating pump so we have instant hot water at all the faucets. Same unit is also our boiler for our in-floor heat. It's a pretty nice setup.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My house had a water heater in it so big I could not get my arms half way around it, and stood six feet tall. A very old model. I said when we moved in that the first problem, it's gone. Even a burned out element. Well, it was 20 years before it got changed. Still worked but began leaking out the bottom. We had instant savings on our electric bill. That old one was huge. I put it in the yard until I could haul it off and a day later a guy stopped and asked what I want for it. I told him it was bad but he said he needed it for something else. I helped him load it, free.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I sent my swap contribution today, priority airmail. So I would like my S now, please, Tony


----------



## HokieKen

Don't post your pics or reveal who your sender is/was until the reveal date Brian. Which is March 27 according to OP.

And that's what you get for leaving 'Merica!

;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Don t post your pics or reveal who your sender is/was until the reveal date Brian. Which is March 27 according to OP.
> 
> And that s what you get for leaving Merica!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


OK. Over and out. Edited out the relevent data. Maybe you are the only one who saw it, Kenny.


----------



## Lazyman

> Water heater in the attic? Yikes.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes. Unless you want to hear swearing, don't ask me what happens when the water heater fails and the drain in the pan doesn't work because they put a check valve in it for some stupid reason that gets stuck closed…twice. I now have 3 water sensors around it, including one in the pan.

EDIT: That reminds me. It is probably time to replace the anode rod.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan - What happens when the water heater fails and the drain in the pan doesn't work because they put a check valve in it for some stupid reason that gets stuck closed?

I really like to hear swearing. It soothes me.


----------



## HokieKen

Do you Texans have basements? I know in some regions they don't build houses with basements for various reasons but I would think Texas would have them 'cause of all the tornadoes. If you do have basements, why the hell aren't your water heaters in them?


----------



## Lazyman

Mother


Code:


#&ing, #$%

# #$%@#!!!!

Almost no basements in Texas. I've always heard it is because our water table is so high but personally, I think that they are just too lazy to dig them. I have heard that if you drain your swimming pool the water table will literally float it out of the ground. My last house had the water heater in the garage


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Almost none in AZ either. I heard it's due to the hard soil but then I look outside at my 10' deep pool and think to myself "glad they found a soft spot for that I guess".


----------



## duckmilk

> Did you click his link? If not that s weird…*er*
> 
> - GrantA


No I did not. Odd thing is I had a utube window open also and it was showing the same web hacker. This morning I upgraded to a better version of my antivirus program. And before someone askes, no, I do not surf websites of dubious character.

Re basements: I know a guy having a house built who wanted a basement. The bank said they would not lend him the money if it included one. He asked the loan guy if the bank had a basement. "Yes" "Then, why can't I have one?" They loaned him the money.
I don't know the reason why, just that it is very uncommon.


----------



## doubleG469

> Mother
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #&ing, #$%
> 
> # #$%@#!!!!
> 
> Almost no basements in Texas. I ve always heard it is because our water table is so high but personally, I think that they are just too lazy to dig them. I have heard that if you drain your swimming pool the water table will literally float it out of the ground. My last house had the water heater in the garage
> 
> - Lazyman


I think it's mainly because after 3-4 feet you hit caliche and then it becomes a hassle to dig through rock. edit: also there's a high risk of contractor defect claims due to subsidence.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Give me an R, Tony! I'd say I won't open it until next month, but the USPS already took care of that for me.


----------



## HokieKen

I sure am glad VA is calicheless. It's nice to have all the utilities in the basement. Nevermind my special exam table room.


----------



## duckmilk

Just peek Dave.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ Dave P. you are the first one to get P S R


----------



## duckmilk

> I sure am glad VA is calicheless. It s nice to have all the utilities in the basement. Nevermind my special exam table room.
> 
> - HokieKen


Been using your special exam table lately?


----------



## clieb91

Don't think I could live anywhere with out a basement. Perfect place for a shop and an office.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

I could understand that Chris. Happily, my shop and office are just 14' from the house.


----------



## JohnMcClure

No basements in this part of tx.
I have seen a drained pool push about a foot up out of the ground in 2 days.

I'm headed out on vacation next week. I will try to start my second item before then but its pretty tough with all the busyness going on here.

I bet kenny was the only one who noticed Brian's error, I sure didn't!


----------



## HokieKen

I did catch Brian's newbie slip ;-) He was quick on the edit though so maybe his sender didn't see who their recipient was.

I'm with Chris, basements are awesome. My wife gets the two upper floors and a pantry in tve basement. I have the rest of the basement. So if I lived in Texas or Arizona, I'd be pretty screwed.


----------



## HokieKen

In case anybody is interested, I have a lathe for sale It's $100 less for LJs if anyone is nearby to Roanoke to come and get it. If anybody wants it shipped, we can see what Grant can do for us on shipping. I may absorb a little but of that cost if I like you ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Did you click his link? If not that s weird…*er*
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> No I did not. Odd thing is I had a utube window open also and it was showing the same web hacker. This morning I upgraded to a better version of my antivirus program. And before someone askes, no, I do not surf websites of dubious character.
> - duckmilk


Duck, A little over a month ago, I was getting some similar problems. I tracked it down to some Javascript that was in one of those ads to the right. Fortunately Norton was catching them. Sometimes I think that LJ is not careful enough about the ads that they accept and a bad one gets through. I am now blocking most of the ad websites and the problem went away. (BTW, I am not using an ad blocker add-in because some of them are doing just as much tracking as Facebook does.) If it becomes a recurring problem, you can also try disabling Javascript in your browser settings for a while and see if it goes away. Javascript is what they are using to attack your computer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So if I lived in Texas or Arizona, I'd be pretty screwed.


Or New Mexico. Also caliche.

Or in Iowa because corn. Or Nebraska.

Or in Minnesota because cold…

I should probably stop now.



> GRATZ Dave P. you are the first one to get P S R


This is me, doing my happy dance.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> In case anybody is interested, I have a lathe for sale It's $100 less for LJs if anyone is nearby to Roanoke to come and get it. If anybody wants it shipped, we can see what Grant can do for us on shipping. I may absorb a little but of that cost if I like you ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, When I saw your post my first thought was "*road trip*"! This would make a wonderful upgrade to the last one I got from you. I wanted it! Then my heart sank when I thought, harder to carry outside. The little Central Machinery one gives me a work out but for curiosity's sake, what does it weigh?


----------



## GrantA

Amazon says 97lbs Jeff

Have I mentioned how much I love my forklift?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> In case anybody is interested, I have a lathe for sale It's $100 less for LJs if anyone is nearby to Roanoke to come and get it. If anybody wants it shipped, we can see what Grant can do for us on shipping. I may absorb a little but of that cost if I like you ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


In a parallel universe where I'm anything like Grant, I'd buy it from you right now since I'll have so much space at the new house. (No offense Grant! I envy you!) But since I don't have a surplus of time or money, I'll let the surplus space take care of itself for now.
Besides I want to get that floor fixed before I occupy all the floor space with power tools.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd say the 97# sounds about right Jeff. I don't know for sure 'cause I didn't weigh it but it's definitely heavier than the one you have. I can pick this one up and carry it but, it's not nearly as easy as picking up the little green one was.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jeff if i was you i would build a nice little cart to push in and out of shed with wheels like *THIS* :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I d say the 97# sounds about right Jeff. I don t know for sure cause I didn t weigh it but it s definitely heavier than the one you have. I can pick this one up and carry it but, it s not nearly as easy as picking up the little green one was.
> 
> - HokieKen





> Jeff if i was you i would build a nice little cart to push in and out of shed with wheels like *THIS* :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I have three steps going into my basement shop. Three steps. If not for that a roll cart would be the answer. I guess I better just keep using little "mean green". With what little turning I get to do. Now if I had got off my a** and turned that coal room into a lathe room….....


----------



## clieb91

Woodworking show is in Dulles VA this coming weekend. Just wondering if anyone was planning to try to get to it.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Just wondering if this cnc looked like a good buy for the money?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler, it depends on your goals, but I would recommend against venturing into CNC with a tight budget.
I started with a relatively cheap ($1000) machine, and bootstrapped myself into the $7000 behemoth I have now after some years.
If you're just doing it for fun, there are cheaper and funner things than the CNC rabbit hole.
Just my 0.02.


----------



## HokieKen

I have to side with John Keebler. Unless you specifically want to make something small and simple, I'd save my pennies for a bigger and better one.


----------



## HokieKen

> Woodworking show is in Dulles VA this coming weekend. Just wondering if anyone was planning to try to get to it.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I wish I was. Work's been pimp-slappin' me the last couple of weeks and it's shaping up like I'm gonna spend the better part of another weekend in here. I did see that show was on and thought if the weekend came around and I wasn't busy I might take a ride. I'm not gonna take a ride :-(


----------



## duckmilk

> Have I mentioned how much I love my forklift?
> 
> - GrantA


Have I mentioned how much "YOU SUCK"? ;-D


----------



## duckmilk

My wife just told me the muffler fell off the tractor this evening. It's one of those that stiicks up out of the hood. Oh goody


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, A little over a month ago, I was getting some similar problems. I tracked it down to some Javascript that was in one of those ads to the right. Fortunately Norton was catching them. Sometimes I think that LJ is not careful enough about the ads that they accept and a bad one gets through. I am now blocking most of the ad websites and the problem went away. (BTW, I am not using an ad blocker add-in because some of them are doing just as much tracking as Facebook does.) If it becomes a recurring problem, you can also try disabling Javascript in your browser settings for a while and see if it goes away. Javascript is what they are using to attack your computer.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks Nathan. My antivirus sequestered it fine. I just made some changes to my settings. Hope I didn't screw anything important up because I may not remember what I changed to change it back


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, my pops has been trying to talk me into grabbing a CNC but I don't have space for one. Now he's been sending me videos on the Shaper Origin. Shapertools.com I believe.

I could see loads of uses for that and you aren't tied to what your gantry can handle. You can't do 3D with it but it can do just about everything else. It's still a lot more than $200.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Sorry to hear you'll be stuck at work. 
Keebler, the machine looks interesting. I tried ordering one of those small laser machines that look similar to that and it came in pieces twice, finally gave up until I can get into a larger arena.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

I have a Sainsmart 3D printer and it is a well made machine considering how cheap it was. If you just want to do a little engraving, something like that CNC might be ok as a way to get a taste without spending a bunch of money. Just don't expect to push it too hard and be prepared to learn the design software side as well. This machine doesn't come with the design software. There are some free packages out there but most are limited and better software may be more expensive than the machine. 
.


----------



## GrantA

> Have I mentioned how much I love my forklift?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Have I mentioned how much "YOU SUCK"? ;-D
> 
> - duckmilk


You can drive it- come on by the shop!

So I've been on an emotional roller coaster with my plasma table this week, it worked for one day then decided it wanted to be a big ol' SOB…. I've got an amazing collaborative effort going on with another member, he hasn't mentioned anything so I'll wait til it's done to spill the beans

In the mean time I knocked out these flight trays for a tap takeover event at my favorite watering hole / bike shop, they didn't want to pay for decent wood and wanted something disposable but I had to do something to step it up a little, so I dragged out the laser. These may be the best example of lipstick on a pig I've ever done ;-p the shop/bar's logo is on one side and the featured brewery on the other. My little eleksmaker a3 has been working like a champ!









Tomorrow is the day though! Dad and I are leaving at 5am, we have a 4hr drive to pickup my new lathe. She's a monster - a perfect companion for my big Cincinnati mill! 1947 Pacemaker 16×54" (54 between centers it's actually 10ft long overall with a swing more like 20" or bigger). Made by the American Tool Works Company in Cincinnati


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - GrantA


My gosh! And I was saying Ken's lathe was too big for me. What a beast!


----------



## RichBolduc

*double post*


----------



## RichBolduc

In case I missed it since I've been overly busy these past few months with work, shows and guests… Any mention of the next swap? Maybe do something like I'm doing below? A charity swap

This is

2/3rd complete beads of courage submission… Hoping to finish the lid this weekend. Ash based with ebony stain, the body is spalted rainbow poplar with blue stain. Diameter is about 5 3/4" and height is 8" w/o lid.

www.beadsofcourage.org


























Rich


----------



## mikeacg

> - GrantA


Yup! It's official! You suck!!!!

Those flight trays are amazing though…


----------



## HokieKen

I don't do charity Rich. It's against my religion.

Just kidding man, that's awesome that you're doing that and that's an awesome vase too! That color is stunning man. Whole next level stuff from my turning.

I'd be in for a charity event. Not sure it would really be a "swap" but I'd be cool if we skipped a swap this year and all did a project for a good cause instead.


----------



## doubleG469

> I don t do charity Rich. It s against my religion.
> 
> Just kidding man, that s awesome that you re doing that and that s an awesome vase too! That color is stunning man. Whole next level stuff from my turning.
> 
> I d be in for a charity event. Not sure it would really be a "swap" but I d be cool if we skipped a swap this year and all did a project for a good cause instead.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1
What he said!


----------



## GrantA

Loaded up and heading back home! Well headed to a seafood restaurant right now *then* home ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmm. Seafood and a new lathe. My kinda day


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, in big stencil letters across the front of that thing I would paint "PIMP JUICE"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

With the color-matching trailer, looks like some kind of energy directed military device designed for prohibiting juvenile delinquents from loitering in front of 7-11.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking forward to seeing the work that you do with it.

Enjoy the seafood!


----------



## duckmilk

> Loaded up and heading back home! Well headed to a seafood restaurant right now *then* home ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Aren't you worried some will steal it while you are in the restaurant?? Wow, what a monster!


----------



## duckmilk

> I don t do charity Rich. It s against my religion.
> 
> Just kidding man, that s awesome that you re doing that and that s an awesome vase too! That color is stunning man. Whole next level stuff from my turning.
> 
> I d be in for a charity event. Not sure it would really be a "swap" but I d be cool if we skipped a swap this year and all did a project for a good cause instead.
> 
> - HokieKen


That was the thought going through my head when I saw the post Rich. A charity in lieu of a swap would really be something.
Is your vase to be auctioned off for the charity? A thing of beauty it is!


----------



## RichBolduc

Not an auction Duck just a donation some kid will get. When a kid goes through treatment for what ever they're going through (chemo, blood transfusions, etc.), they get a bead. These jars are to hold the beads. Potter's make them, flat work wood working, glass blowers make special beads. It's just something for the kids to enjoy.

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

Got it Rich. I went to the website and saw the beads and was wondering where your jar fit in. Thanks for the info. I read about the beads being an important part, but what about games or toys or such?
Just brainstorming here


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Charity in lieu of swap


I think a group charity project, to which multiple LJs contribute complimentary components, would be fantastic. Like when MikeACG, Kenny, and I pitched in for different parts of a project, then Jeff put it all together and finished it.

Furthermore, with my CNC, I'd have no problem making many identical copies of my part so we could make a batch of items for charity.

One LJ could do finishing, one could do metal parts, etc…

Just an idea.

Oh, and someone needs to come up with a cause and appropriate items.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have the time to head it up but count me in to participate


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I definitely can't head it up but I'll definitely contribute. I think instead of each us doing pieces of one project I would rather make a few toys each to send to a children's hospital or something. Would make a bigger impact on more lives for something like that.


----------



## clieb91

> I definitely can't head it up but I'll definitely contribute. I think instead of each us doing pieces of one project I would rather make a few toys each to send to a children s hospital or something. Would make a bigger impact on more lives for something like that.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1 to this idea, I'd be in. 
Children's Hospital, Shelter, Orphanage, Any would be a great cause could even make it easier than shipping and all pick a local charity to themselves or a couple in different regions.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Not an auction Duck just a donation some kid will get. *When a kid goes through treatment for what ever they re* *going through (chemo, blood transfusions, etc.)*, they get a bead. These jars are to hold the beads. Potter s make them, flat work wood working, glass blowers make special beads. It s just something for the kids to enjoy.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


If this happens, I am 100% in. I love making boxes and could foresee having a box to put the beads in. With words of inspiration engraved in the lid. *Whoever runs this. I am in! *


----------



## Lazyman

I like the idea. The only concern I have is that if you make a couple of toys and donate them to a local charity or hospital, a one-off donation may not have much impact. If they only get one or two toys for example, they may not know what to do with it. A whole group of woodworkers donating a couple of dozen toys will have a bigger impact. It might make sense to donate through a local club who is organizing a toy or beads of courage box drive.


----------



## bndawgs

@clieb91 let me know if there's anything worthwhile at the woodworking show.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I like the idea. The only concern I have is that if you make a couple of toys and donate them to a local charity or hospital, a one-off donation may not have much impact. If they only get one or two toys for example, they may not know what to do with it. A whole group of woodworkers donating a couple of dozen toys will have a bigger impact. It might make sense to donate through a local club who is organizing a toy or beads of courage box drive.
> 
> - Lazyman


I see your concern. If it helped, I know (with enough time) I can whip out more then one project. I'm sure we all could. I already count six of us interested. That could be 12 projects right there. With more people signing up, (I'm sure they would) That would double. We just need someone to spearhead this noble cause. *Rich? *


----------



## RichBolduc

Looks like I'm getting volentold to head it up. Lol

I'll start a post this weekend. From there we can vote on what charity and what we're all making. Maybe some who does shipping for a living *cough*grant*cough* could have them shipped to him and arrange for a single delivery to who we decide?

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've still got almost a month on this one, so I'm waiting to see how things shake out, but I will probably need to sit the next one out. With any luck my shop will be complete, but I have a trip back to MN plus moving all my boxes into the new shop and unpacking and finding all my tools again.

Plus, as I told a boss a while ago who asked why I wasn't taking advantage of the corporate matching, I was raised to think that charity should be anonymous. I don't even tell the IRS who I give money to, and I wouldn't even tell the charities if I though cash in an envelope wouldn't get pocketed by some underpaid staffer opening envelopes.

But good on y'all.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I dont want to be a negative Nellie here BUT Just take for an example I build toy cars and paint them kids colors now just lets say the child gets sick over them with all the sue happy people today who would be liable for this ? not that I am saying I would NOT help just curious about maybe stupid things just not sure about signing on yet :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave I would suspect wherever we gave this stuff to they wouldn't know I was a part of it. It's not for me, it's for them. You're response is rather confusing but "protect yourself" buddy do what you need.

Tony, shellac the car. Kids can eat shellac. Besides, they won't know you made it. Rich will get sued.


----------



## HokieKen

Wait, you think corporate matching, ie the company you put money in the pocket of giving you a portion of that money back in the form of retirements savings, is charity? I've always looked at my 401k match as part of my benefits package. About 15% of my salary is and IC based bonus too. Charity or no, it ain't government subsidized and I ain't giving it back ;-)

As far as charity being misused, my choice is to give or not to give. Whatever the next person does with it is on them.

Tony, let em sue me. They'll never find the mason jars buried in the backyard even if they do win.


----------



## donwilwol

> I ve always looked at my 401k match as part of my benefits package.
> About 15% of my salary is and IC based bonus too. Charity or no, it ain t government subsidized and I ain t giving it back ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ditto and ditto


----------



## GrantA

I couldn't stand it, the tubafour flight trays meet the rustic/grungy request of the customer and also the dirt cheap requirement but they're definitely not my best work. 
So I had to make a couple from maple and of course I'm first to test the best looking one! 
;-p


----------



## JohnMcClure

I think Dave P meant company matching donations to charity. Some large firms do.


----------



## HokieKen

> I think Dave P meant company matching donations to charity. Some large firms do.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Well that just makes a lot more sense now that I re-read it. Nevermind my previous statement!

Dave, thanks for making sure Adobe didn't give any extra money to charity. Those poor folks need all they can get ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

> I think Dave P meant company matching donations to charity. Some large firms do.
> 
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> Well that just makes a lot more sense now that I re-read it. Nevermind my previous statement!
> 
> Dave, thanks for making sure Adobe didn't give any extra money to charity. Those poor folks need all they can get ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, and I should know better than to quote Kenny!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Yes, and I should know better than to quote Kenny!!
> 
> - Don W


Those are words to live by.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think Dave P meant company matching donations to charity. Some large firms do.


Yep. I'd had a boss at a previous smaller employer ask me why I was donating to a more political charity. That is, my manager somehow got access to the corporate (charity) matching data. My answer was that it was none of his business, and I started looking for a new job.

As for not giving my name to charities that I do give money to, most 501©s will resell their donor list to make more money. And I'm not especially hip to that either.

And for this proposed non-swap, I think it's a pretty good idea. I just suspect I won't have the time, in addition to liking to keep my giving anonymous.


----------



## HokieKen

So your saying that you're going to participate but nobody will know it. Wink wink ;-)


----------



## clieb91

Finally got rid of the wood rack in my shop and shop and now have new space to fill in.










Hope some of you have also had a productive day

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

I managed to put the center band on a pen on backwards if you consider that productive


----------



## HokieKen

Looks lime a good spot for another midi lathe Chris ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One box on the last leg of finishing phase, one box in glue-up phase, thinking out plan for the parts of the next box, and pimping out a mobile base for my new drill press, so yeah, a productive day with no screw-ups. Great.


----------



## mikeacg

> So I had to make a couple from maple and of course I m first to test the best looking one!
> ;-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Step away from the beers Grant! Don't you have a plasma cutter to fix? Ha ha ha!

Looks like a pretty diverse selection of brews! Do they make it in-house?










Mike


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, The thought has crossed my mind. Bit tight right now though.

Keebler, If you got time in the shop to make a pen (backwards or not) I'd say it was a productive one. I've been working on several things for the craft fair next week and have had 3 different kaleidoscope bodies blow up on me on the lathe. Had to drill out more and glue them up, I'm hoping I can shuffle enough of the pieces in the shop around to get to the lathe.

Brian, sounds like a productive day for sure. Glad to hear I am not the only one that has numerous projects all going on at the same time.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

A little productive. Putting the final touches on two log cabin bird houses. All the "logs" cut, notched, rounded and assembled. Part of the roof done and a hole to get in and out cut. Ran out of pine stock for the base. Big box trip today. These are for an order.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes finally got my shop ceiling insulated on Friday night late so just did some clean up got one shed looking decent this is where my air compressor lives with wood racks next door to shop shed and started on shop shed :<))
today Sunday rest day


----------



## GrantA

Mike when I went to the shop to troubleshoot the plasma the PC said this - 








that thing is so moody!
I ran to the store for a flag dice and made a backup and got the software licenses saved.about to try again today but I see a new computer at the very least in the near future. I'll get it going so it can pay rent


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shop update: most of the drywall is in, but none of the taping is done yet. Electrical and plumbing are wanting to finish so they can get paid, so the drywall guy's name is Mud.

Gates went in on Friday, but we still need a couple trim pieces to hide the lag bolts that hold in the jambs.


----------



## EarlS

Well I managed to get in a hurry and spray poly over Watco on my swap item before it was cured so now I'm desperately trying to get it to dry so I can sand it and get another coat on it. Fortunately ship date is a couple weeks away.

I'm off to the shop to cut mortise and tenons for the closet cabinet face frames. That will take up most of the day. Might even get a couple assembled.

Tomorrow is the first day back at work after surgery.


----------



## clieb91

Sounds like a decent weekend was had by most. On my way the Woodworking Show today i decided that it was pretty pointless to pay the entry fee just to be able to buy a few things. So i went to Woodcraft and bought what i needed for about the cost of the entry fee. 
Also found wood I did not know I had at the bottom the wood rack yesterday so that helped as well.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

I was out making sawdust all day while working on my swap item! I'm not going to be the last one done!!!

Grant,

My plasma torch is still in my basement from the move so I can't really give you too much lip… I need to get an area up at the new store for metal-working! Sparks/flames don't do well in a woodworking shop!


----------



## EarlS

I just checked the swap ship date. I thought it was next week for some reason but was pleasantly surprised to see it isn't until the 21st. That gives me time to fix the finishing debacle. Whew!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Thankfully its the 21st. Still have one more piece to make for mine then sand. Will let my recipient finish the last piece if they want to.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*TEASER :<))*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Tony!

Drywall got taped today. I was kinda worried because the guy didn't show up until 11, then left about 2, and was gone for over an hour, but he came back and stayed until after dark. I'll check in the morning, but I think he might've gotten done taping. We'll see…


----------



## EarlS

Dave - are you planning to have smooth walls and a knockdown texture on the ceiling? Your shop is already starting to look like it is going to be a nice cozy place to work. I really like the window.

Spent the evening watching a Netflix documentary on ZZ Top rather than spending time in the shop. The swap finish is finally drying. By Saturday it should be dry enough that I can work on sanding and applying the final finish. Meanwhile, there are stacks and stacks of cabinet face frame pieces that need mortised and tenoned. This working every day is really cutting into my shop time.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, have you tried wiping your part(s) down with Mineral Spirits? It may remove any tacky Poly that's left. In any case, it shouldn't hurt anything. Might be worth a shot if it doesn't cure for you shortly.

Haven't see that documentary on Netflix but I'll check it out. I always was a "leg man" and ZZ Top's videos on MTV (there used to be music videos on MTV!) were always a wonder for a teenage boy's eyes. If we'd have had DVR back then, I probably would have been a blind recluse before the age of 21. But alas, it is of no use to mourn what might have been… :-(


----------



## Lazyman

Every girl IS crazy for a sharp dressed man. I dated a girl in high school who went to La Grange high school. They got a lot of nice girls, have mercy, haw, haw haw.


----------



## HokieKen

Did you have a 3' beard in high school Nathan? Did the girl you dated?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - are you planning to have smooth walls and a knockdown texture on the ceiling? Your shop is already starting to look like it is going to be a nice cozy place to work. I really like the window.


Smooth walls. I think flat (no texture) on the ceiling. There will be a few cleats going up almost immediately to hang things from, but I'm still trying to figure where things will go. I'm going to need to be working 16' long pieces of moulding for my bookcases, so that'll require a little planning.


----------



## bndawgs

The motley crue documentary on Netflix is also worth a watch.


----------



## HokieKen

Not sure that's really a documentary Steve ;-) It was worth a watch though.


----------



## Lazyman

No, I didn't grow the beard until I got to college, though I never let it get ZZ top long and neither did the girl friend.


----------



## Keebler1

Notice Nathan never said his girlfriend didnt have a beard


----------



## JohnMcClure

I gotta get off this beach and get back to the shop so I can ship on time.
I won't bore you with pictures but… its nice… 
Did I mention we're in Jamaica?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I gotta get off this beach and get back to the shop so I can ship on time.
> I won t bore you with pictures but… its nice…
> Did I mention we re in Jamaica?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


did you win the lottery John? new home ,vacation ,WOW LOL :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Lol tony no, I wish, vacation was planned long before we found the right house to move to; and we've been saving for a move for years.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Lol tony no, I wish, vacation was planned long before we found the right house to move to; and we ve been saving for a move for years.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I would not admit either UNCLE John LOL :<))


----------



## duckmilk

> I gotta get off this beach and get back to the shop so I can ship on time.
> I won t bore you with pictures but… its nice…
> Did I mention we re in Jamaica?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


No, you neglected to mention that. … Oh, YOU SUCK! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the drywall guy was out yesterday from 8am until dark (after 6pm) yesterday. He'll be working on finishing up the walls until Friday, so next week will be the parade of other contractors finishing up their bits, I think. There's power in the shop now - the sub-panel is live, though only with 40 amps instead of the 90 it'll eventually have, and a few outlets are live for other contractors.

Been a week of working in the yard for me. I've hacked down a few chamisas, cleared space around four junipers and a piñon growing in our yard, trenched around them to retain water better, and today will go attack a few stumps. Oh, and maybe postpone my saw-sharpening class in April because my sweetie would rather I not travel until this "Coronavirus stuff" settles down, and I think that might be a good idea.


----------



## Lazyman

Probably a good idea. Kenny has had the Cornovirus for years. Just look what it has done to him.

I googled images of chamisas and got mostly pictures of this dude. I can see why you might not want those laying around the yard.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's not what we have in our yard, Nathan. Our chamisa is bigger, getting up to 8 feet tall, and over a dozen feet in diameter. We had a couple on either side of the driveway when we bought the house, and I couldn't see past them sitting in my Silverado 1500. I hacked those down last fall (three pickup loads of brush to the dump), but have to deal with the stumps yet.

Cancelled the saw sharpening class. Guess that means more time for puttering in the shop as soon as it's done, so that's not all bad.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The excitement level must ramping up now, Dave. The road is mostly travelled. Its always a hurrah milestone when the mud is sanded and ready for primer.

You could have made baskets with all that brush, Dave. Like the indians do.

I am curious as to what type of T.S. you have?


----------



## GrantA

Dave's tablesaw looks like this


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I am curious as to what type of T.S. you have?


None. My sweetie had a cheap job-site table saw that was actively dangerous (I could make it launch lumber across her yard at will), but I won't have one of the things. I do most of my sawing by hand, but also have an old Delta / Rockwell 14" bandsaw that I use when I'm feeling lazy. I also have a little tailed miter / chop saw (a 7" Ryobi, IIRC) that I use for framing-type projects. It's not terribly accurate, but it'll make long tubafors into short tubafors pretty quickly. Oh, and a 5" Milwaukee cordless circular saw that can cut sheet metal or wood, and does.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Dave s tablesaw looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Thats just TOO funny. Why do I have the feeling that this guy has never in his life used a handsaw??? Ohh, and why isnt there a speck of sawdust anywhere to be seen?


----------



## EarlS

> Dave s tablesaw looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Thats just TOO funny. Why do I have the feeling that this guy has never in his life used a handsaw??? Ohh, and why isnt there a speck of sawdust anywhere to be seen?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


He is sawing really slow. That makes less saw dust. ;+)


----------



## mikeacg

There are a lot of guys like that on here Brian! Anyone with a shop that clean can't really be serious, can they?
(Well, that should have pissed off a bunch of former friends…)
My shop is clean when I move in but it never comes close to that ever again… If I ever settle down in one place for too long, I'm going to be in trouble!


----------



## GrantA

something a little different today - I knocked out a custom t-astragal for a friend, to replace one on his entry doors. The latch striker plate was installed with short screws which is not uncommon but in this case the screws only held the plate to the astragal (it's a fat 3/8" thick at that point). Time (plus some overzealous guests perhaps?) took its toll and it let loose. These are 8ft double doors, built by the shop I got a lot of equipment from so when he asked who could fix em I couldn't send him to anyone else. 
It's basically made from a piece of fat lighter ;-p the beads match what was there originally. I'll do some final touch up in the morning and put some spar varnish on it so I can hopefully install tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I registered for Handworks today. Figure the Coronavirus will have shaken out one way or another by then. Hopefully.


----------



## EarlS

I thought Handworks registration was free? Guess I'd better check it out a bit more.

I remembered the down side of repetitive, assembly line type work last night when I was making the mortises for the cabinet face frames. In order for assembly line work to be successful, all of the pieces have to be identical. The second vertical rail I put on the M&T jig was 52", not 47" (office closet cabinet, not bedroom closet cabinet) so the mortises needed to be in different spots. Good thing I have a big tub of wood filler. I did manage to realize my error after one mortise and minimize the re-work.

I woke up this morning at 2:30 AM with a brilliant (for me anyway) idea to rework the bonus item for the swap. Fortunately, I decided to get up and go out to the shop for a bit so I could get it drawn up before I forgot it. Now I need a nap. The coffee at work just isn't doing it's job this morning.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I thought Handworks registration was free? Guess I'd better check it out a bit more.


It is, but if you want a door prize you need to register. And they really like to have an idea of how many people are going to show up, so registering is the right thing to do.

More drywall work yesterday. Taping around the fancy windows doesn't go very fast. Paid the GC the third of the four checks for the shop.

I also got those three stumps hogged out yesterday. Chamisa is stringy stuff, and it was more than a half hour of hacking away with my e-tool on each of them to get them taken down to about six inches below the surface.

Today, doctors in the morning (checkups), then a run by the flooring store to pick out my laminate flooring, then I think I'm going to try transplanting a 3' high juniper this afternoon. If the intarwebs are to be believed, the taproot might run 6' deep. The little tree might just get chopped off, but I'll do some digging first and see.


----------



## EarlS

Registered for Handworks. I had to scroll down far enough - those are some nice door prizes.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, the diameter of the root ball you dig out is more important than the depth. You want to get as much of the tap root as possible, but most of the water and nutrients (and survivability) of the tree come from the lateral roots so the less you disrupt or sever them, the better the chances of survival will be.

There! I put my forestry degree to use.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Nathan. I was planning to dig about the same diameter as the lowest branches (maybe 2' across). Gotta get a tarp to set it on to move it before I start digging. That's going to be a heavy ball of dirt with a little tree on it. The tree is growing right on the edge of our driveway, so I need to get it out of there one way or another, and the longer I wait, the harder it's going to be.


----------



## Lazyman

To make it easier, make the outer diameter of the hole about 3'. In other words, dig a 6" trench around the 2' root ball. This will make it easier to avoid damaging the lateral roots as you undercut and eventually cut the tap root. Also, as you dig in from the 3 foot diameter, you can keep making the root ball smaller until you start seeing lateral roots. This may help you reduce the size of the root ball, making it easier to handle.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sledding slabs today. Which is always fun, and dusty springfield. Client is already asking for a matching coffee table to these kitchen shelves.




























But it is worth it when something like this below is revealed.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

simply beautiful wood there Brian or maybe i should say God LOL :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Damn, nice rig Brian! I like the height adjustability feature. I can see my router flattening setup needs some improving


----------



## bigblockyeti

Brian, that looks great! I do mine sitting on top of the table saw and it makes a hell of a mess in the garage, I really need to look into an outdoor rig like that. I've planed and sanded the top of a few half logs made into benches and the gigantic mess just disperses in the yard when done outside, inside, well I'll never to that again.

I just surfed through your projects and didn't see one for the sled. If that's your design, you should definitely make a project out of it, 99% chance it would get a daily top 3.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> simply beautiful wood there Brian or maybe i should say God LOL :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thats WILD olive wood. And it is rare to find slabs 35cm wide.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Dave s tablesaw looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Hey I just noticed Dave 'Riving knife"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This rig is not entirely my design, I did tweak it some. Cant take credit for it. The cool thing about this rig is that it doesnt matter what the rig is sitting on( as long as it is stable), the leveling is done off the top edge of the sides relative to the bed. Adding star-knobs would make it a bit less annoying to adjust, I just havent gotten around to ordering them. Slanting the cutouts for the threaded rod gives more height adjustment. I can do a slab 50" long on this version. I also have a smaller version for baby slabs. You cant see in the photos, but there are 2" long heavy duty nuts that the bed sits on, 4 on each rod, it isnt sitting directly on the rod. My first version of the sled, I used angle iron, but the inside corners werent true 90º, theres a slight curve at the bend, and that was causing issues with the router running smoothly. So, I switched to the aluminum type, which doesnt bow as you might expect, and is much lighter weight. And I doubled up the mdf for the sides, so it is less likley to warp, and more solid.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for all the info, Nathan. I transplanted a couple yuccas today. Deep roots on those suckers, too. I went about a foot deep and called that "good enough." If they survive, great. If not, oh well.

All the taping is done, and the painter will be out tomorrow to prime. Flooring will get ordered tomorrow. HVAC goes in next Wednesday, and garage door on the 14th. It's getting closer!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looks real nice Dave P. :<))


----------



## Woodmaster1

Looks great can't wait to see it full of tools.


----------



## Keebler1

Tony mark me as recieved


----------



## JohnMcClure

Mark me as back home and hoping to finish this weekend and ship on time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

UPDATED :<))


----------



## GrantA

Any of you Texas guys behind this shenanigan? Or maybe one of you is volunteering? 8-/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Damn, Grant, you consistently provide me with a morning laugh, So thanks for that, Bud.

Extra fast human bait.

Maybe I can make someone else laugh this morning.










Or:


----------



## DavePolaschek

> UPDATED :<))


I see our esteemed moderator shipped, too. Woohoo!

Shop got primed yesterday, and they actually finished before dark. I didn't think they were going to make it when the boss left at 3:30, but the workers kept at it until after sundown.










Think we're heading to the botanical garden tomorrow to get ideas for plants. Oh goody! More buckets of water to carry for the next 11.5 months!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave!

I sold my Delta midi lathe this morning. I got such a great deal on it a couple of years ago that I sold it for $35 more than I paid for it  And the buyer still got a good deal!


----------



## EarlS

Speaking of lathes, I talked to my dad and he is just about done refurbishing the one he made 50 years ago in machinist school. He's bringing it out in May when they come to see my oldest daughter get her bachelor's degree. Looking forward to that week. Meanwhile I still have to make some space for the lathe. That means reshuffling everything and filling up storage cabinets more.

Before then, the closet cabinets need to get finished so I can get them out of the shop. I probably should also finish the swap accessory tomorrow too and get it shipped.

Shop is looking good Dave. I impressed at how fast things are getting done on it.

Grant did you ask Kenny's wife if he could volunteer? I'm betting sasquatch would be mighty interested in Kenny if he had the cape on…..


----------



## GrantA

Awesome Earl! You gonna rent a forklift to set it in place? You probably need about 5×10ft clear for it. Let me know if I need to hold onto it for ya


----------



## Keebler1

Earl do you beed my address ao you can help clear your shop by sending me stuff


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Shop is looking good Dave. I impressed at how fast things are getting done on it.


Thanks, guys. I'm running down to buy rocks for the 200 linear feet of retaining wall this afternoon. It was kinda discouraging in the early going, when we were waiting on committees and permits, but my GC has been kicking ass since the slab got poured. Pretty happy. And he's pretty happy with the checks I write. My sweetie is just anxious for the day when there won't be strange men walking around the outside of the house, but she's coming along to make sure the rocks I order today are the right color.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The wall on the berm is happening now. Ordered 11 more pallets of rock.


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Shop is looking great That's a lot of rocks.

Had craft fair today. My back did not like me carrying everything to pack, unpack, repack the truck. Thankfully it was a decent show. Have a few things I need to make to replace some stuff for a show next month in the meantime though hoping for a bit of shop time tomorrow to work on the swap but we'll see what my back says I definitely ship before the deadline.

CtL


----------



## Bluenote38

I've always wondered how craft fairs were. I've thought about it as a retirement gig - you're not giving me a warm fuzzy ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, Shop is looking great That's a lot of rocks.


Thanks, Chris! It's coming along. Nice to have a day of rest today. With rain in the forecast, there's nobody out working today. But they got a bunch of rocks placed Friday and yesterday. There's about another six feet on the other side of this bush, too.










It works out to 8 pallets of rocks for retaining walls (200 linear feet, by an average of 1.5 feet high), plus eight pallets of big flat rocks for the berm. Lots of jigsaw puzzle and chisel-work fitting the rocks together, and some of the bigger flat pieces take three guys to move, even with a dolly.


----------



## EarlS

I think Dave is going for the win in the "best looking" shop category. Yep I'm jealous.


----------



## Keebler1

What Earl just said Dave is he wants you to come design his shop and oversee the project. Im sure he has a spare room plus all the corn you can eat


----------



## JohnMcClure

My brother is in the metal building business now so I may get him to sell me a shop building at the new place, once I sell the old house. You guys can do all the layout planning for me.

Teaser:


----------



## GrantA

I just ordered one of these kutzall discs this evening, gonna try it out on a wood sink bowl and some chair seats!

Dave, shop's looking great!
John, what are those dowels?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I just ordered one of these kutzall discs this evening, gonna try it out on a wood sink bowl and some chair seats!
> 
> Dave, shop's looking great!
> John, what are those dowels?
> 
> - GrantA


Careful with that, Grant. I have a set of matching scars just above each knee from one of those, but the "medium" coarse. Yours will do more damage! You might be tempted to remove the blade-guard so to reach into tighter radius, dont do that. If that thing hits clothing, youve got a emergency-room visit for sure. Used properly, its a beast of a wood-eater. Full face-guard, also highly recommended. Good luck.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John, what are those dowels?
> 
> - GrantA


An 11th-hour modification to my bonus item to deal with an unexpected short-grain fragility problem.


----------



## Bluenote38

Dave - I'm jealous of your new shop. And with the landscaping it looks like you are going for "best dressed" shop too.


----------



## HokieKen

> An 11th-hour modification to my bonus item to deal with an unexpected short-grain *fragility* problem.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Fra-gee-latte. It's Italian.


----------



## EarlS

Looks like the re-finishing on the swap item came out nicely. Amazing how well things work when you follow the directions and don't get impatient. Now I just need to finish re-working the accessory item and I'll be set to ship next weekend.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. Today is paint and stain and more rocks, I think. Oh yeah, and delivery of the rocks I ordered on Saturday.

The landscaping is part HOA requirement, and part we want to spiff things up after the previous owners did no maintenance in the 12 years they lived here. We're aiming to get plants we like where there are currently goatheads and other stabby weeds. Spent a couple hours at the Santa Fe Botanical Garden yesterday and have pictures of 20-some different plants we'll likely be planting, all of which are native-ish. I expect I'll be carrying five-gallon buckets of water around the lot for a few years.

Earl, sorry you had to follow the instructions and be patient. That can be almost as tough as asking directions.

Grant, careful with that axe, Eugene!

John, hopefully they're a contrasting color so you can call them a design element. ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John, hopefully they're a contrasting color so you can call them a design element. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That would have been smart!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> . I expect I'll be carrying five-gallon buckets of water around the lot for a few years.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


sounds like you need to buy some them soaker hoses :<))


----------



## EarlS

> I expect I'll be carrying five-gallon buckets of water around the lot for a few years.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm guessing that is part of Dave's retirement "exercise" regimen..


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I expect I'll be carrying five-gallon buckets of water around the lot for a few years.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I m guessing that is part of Dave s retirement "exercise" regimen..
> 
> - EarlS


he should get enuff exercise preparing his new shop :<)))


----------



## Woodmaster1

Package was shipped today so someone will be getting a box of surprises soon. I also committed a cardinal sin I had the box taped ready to ship and forgot a note and pictures. (OOPS)


----------



## EarlS

> I also committed a cardinal sin I had the box taped ready to ship and forgot a note and pictures. (OOPS)
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I'm certainly not one to judge - speaking from firsthand experience…...


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*UPDATED :<))*

3 IN THE P S R CLUB


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'll head to the shop in a minute, and I should be S tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nine pallets of rocks delivered today.










The second load was three pallets so full, they had to unload them partly by hand, because the crane on the truck couldn't lift a whole pallet.










But the side of the berm is looking good. Plus the painters finished the inside of the shop, and most of the exterior trim today.










The buckets of water? Yeah, they're an exercise plan. Plus, we're still getting freezes at night, so a soaker hose wouldn't be the greatest idea. And it's only two days a week.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Looking at those 6 pallets full of heavy rocks does NOT sound like my kind of fun :<((((


----------



## Keebler1

It is when you are supervising like Dave is


----------



## Lazyman

Dave can do that with one arm tied behind his back. I call that 1-armed home improvement. You just write the check when it's done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, looks like all projects are coming along nicely, I just finished the dirt work around the perimeter of my shed build, bringing in 6 yards of dirt, shoveling and spreading by hand. Yesterday I got the last load wrapped up and rented a plate compactor to pass over each lift as I distributed the last trailer full. Getting it for free from a couple home sites being rough graded in the neighborhood was a great stroke of luck.

For GrantA: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2856415641070166/
based on who's selling it, it's certainly done up right! He's also got a couple other machines for sale too.


----------



## Lazyman

I know a couple of you have a Worksharp 3000. I found a couple of used ones I am going to check out. Any potential issues I should look for or ask about? The best price I have seen is about $50 off MSRP but may have a couple of add ons as well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Looking at those 6 pallets full of heavy rocks does NOT sound like my kind of fun :<((((


Those are actually the six pallets of lighter rocks. The heavier ones were the really big slabs, and the crane on the truck couldn't even lift those. The delivery guys had to open the pallets and make smaller pallets. Or lift some of the bigger rocks singly with the crane. Coulda used Grant's forklift for that.

HVAC guys are here today, and just dropped the exterior part of the mini-split from about six feet up the ladder. Electricians haven't finished the connect for that, so they won't be able to make sure it works… I'm trying not to stress about it, since there's still at least one check to be written. GC is still off getting his breakfast burrito or something…

Also expecting the painters to come and finish up the doors and windows today. And the guys wrestling the big rocks will be here soon. And the final two pallets of smaller rocks are supposed to be delivered today, so I can write a check for those.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave do you need to know how to spell my name and need my address since you seem to love writing checks


----------



## HokieKen

> I know a couple of you have a Worksharp 3000. I found a couple of used ones I am going to check out. Any potential issues I should look for or ask about? The best price I have seen is about $50 off MSRP but may have a couple of add ons as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


Just make sure you don't hear any bearing noise. I don't really know what else could go wrong as long as it runs right. If it has the wide blade attachment, snatch that thing up. If it happens to have the old toolbar attachment that uses Tormek jigs, snatch it, throw the cash and haul ass. Those attachments were selling for more than the device on eBay last time I looked…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't exactly love it, Keebler. But I'll have a nice shop when it's all done.

HVAC is in, but waiting for the electrician to hook up the quick-connect for it. The electrician is out now, finishing the trim-out (outlets, lights, etc) and hopes to be done by lunch. The garage door won't even be here until Saturday, and the flooring is still at least a week off, so there might be a few days with nothing but guys moving heavy rocks around.

Last of the rocks got here, too. Those pallets of rocks run $300 each, and the big ones run more, but it varies as they're billed by weight. I think the big pallets are averaging $500-600 each.

Most of my morning has been parking enforcement. "You shouldn't park there. The guys are going to be dropping a big pallet of rocks there, and your truck will get squashed. Your call, though."


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Sounds like a fun morning. I deal with that a lot at work and now that there is a construction project that finally started I will be dealing with it even more. Sounds like things are coming together though.

Bill in regards to the craft fairs. We are slowly building it into what we want to do for a portion of our retirement. I will however get some lighter weight shelves before that point. Big trick we found was having a diversified assortment of products at a number of different price points.

I wound up forcing myself to do very little on Sunday and rest the back. Its doing ok, but took today off to rest it after yesterday at work.

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

No S for me today. No idea what was going on at the post office but looked like 30 minutes wait. And they were out of large flat rate boxes.


----------



## HokieKen

Probably because of the Corona virus John.


----------



## Lazyman

I just had an idea. Stamp biohazard AND fragile on your boxes and maybe it will show up uncrushed.


----------



## duckmilk

^ I'm not too sure about that. It may result in a search by the CDC.


----------



## duckmilk

For any of you computer gurus out there, this website has been hijacked on my computer three times today. If you remember, it happened sometime last week? I upgraded my antivirus and made some changes to my settings. Just now, I reported the web address to my antivirus.
This is a web hijack, not a virus. I have had several other web tabs open today doing some other work. This is the only site that has been affected today. Is there any advice?
Tomorrow I am going to change browsers. Maybe I should change my password for this site as well.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - did you also PM Cricket? She might be able to shed some light on your situation.


----------



## HokieKen

What exactly do you mean "hijacked" Duck? Is someone using your account to post or PM spam?


----------



## duckmilk

I don't know how to contact Cricket.
My antivirus said it blocked a site, but it appeared to be associated with my browser. I will change that tomorrow.
Another one just hijacked this as I was typing. Gonna sign out for now I guess :-(


----------



## HokieKen

That's weird Duck. So you can see them actively, doing something on the site while you're on?


----------



## duckmilk

No Kenny, while I am reading this thread, the website suddenly jumps to another site I am unfamiliar with. Some kind of advertisement site? I don't click on anything. I can hit the back button and get back to here.
It doesn't happen on any other sites I have open in other tabs.
I think it is with my browser and Cricket probably won't be able to help with that.


----------



## duckmilk

Signing off dudes ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Wipe your history and cookies from your browser and see if it still happens. I doubt it's anyone actively attacking you. It's almost certainly a script tucked away somewhere just to aggravate you that your AV is just missing for some reason.

I have to wonder, how many people get malware that redirects them to some junk site and end up buying something from it? Cause it's gotta be at least some otherwise it wouldn't still be a thing…


----------



## HokieKen

Also, install an adblock extension in your browser and see if that prevents it. It's possible that it's just some ad that LJ sold space for that has a naughty script that redirects you to the site when the ad comes up. That's why I always google "boobs" and "chicks in capes" before I go to bed each evening. That way if I do have an ad sneak through, at least I'll like it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's almost certainly an ad that's playing naughty JavaScript games, Duck. You can contact Cricket by sending her a message but I suspect there won't be much she can do, since ads for sites like this are sold by brokers.

Simplest method would be to run an ad-blocker. It cuts into the revenue the site owners get, but unless they police the ads better, there's not much else you can do as a user. Sucks.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, I am pretty sure it a malicious javascript in one of the ads to the right. I was having the same problem with the Norton Antivirus blocking attacks until I started blocking most advertising websites used for tracking and redirect. LJ needs to do a better job screening their ads for this. I was able to use the developer tools built in the Chrome browser to see which javascripts were causing problems. You can use an ad blocker but I would not trust any that are based offshore as they could also be spying on you (or worse) without any legal ramifications. What I did instead is update my Windows hostsfile with a blacklist of websites and the problem went away. It is a little more technical on your end but because it doesn't involve any outside parties who can monitor your traffic, there is almost no risk of other nefarious activity by the blocker. A side benefit is that web pages load much faster now because most of the javascripts that were slowing things down cannot load and run at all.

Here is the information on using the hostsfile blacklist. 
https://nordvpn.com/blog/use-hosts-file-block-ads-malware/

Feel free to PM me if you want some help.

Since you are leary of getting on Lumberjock, I will also PM you in hopes that you will get an email.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Duck, my advice is to switch to something like firefox for your browser. *Also include ad blocking*. Be sure to do a clean up on your computer like Ken said, dump the cookies and history. Using firefox with ad blockers I *never* get an ad, which is where the problems come from. Many ad's contain malware, ad pops up and plants it in your computer. I go to many site's and get the message, "please turn off your ad blocking software to enter this site". I never do. Also you will need to run a malware clearing program to get rid of the one's already on your computer. I used windows for a long time and every time my Son came over he had to clean and fix my computer. I would have so much malware that it would hardly even open. Finally he said "that's it Dad, I putting firefox on here". Smooth sailing ever since.

As for the site not getting ad money from me, well, too bad. I hate that for them but I hate what they do to my computer even worse.


----------



## Lazyman

I just realized that Rockler has the Sorby Proedge sharpening system on sale for about $100 off right now. Now I can't decide if I should go with that instead of the Worksharp. The worksharp looks like it would be easier to use with flat chisels but with the Proedge I like its bowl gouge sharpening capabilities better. Anyone used both?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, but I can tell you that I don't think you'll like the WS for turning tools in general. I love my WorkSharp but I still use my bench grinder for turning tools. I have done my skews and parting tool on the WS but even with those, I find it easier to use my belt grinder because I can see what I'm doing better and it's more ergonomic to do it with the abrasives running vertical.

If you're looking for a sharpening solution for turning tools, the Proedge is a much better choice assuming it's as good as everyone says. Never actually used one myself.


----------



## RichBolduc

Duck,

I run Chrome with AdBlock and Disconnect plugins. I never see ads or have had issues like that. Occasionally I'll need to disable them for some sites like History.Com or Discovery.Com, but they keep me from seeing adds everywhere and stop popups.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've used both and own both Nathan. Two different sharpeners really for two different things.

I think you should own both. Plus the knife sharpener and you'll be set for sharpening essentially anything you would want. I like my pro edge a lot for turning tools. I like my WS3000 for woodworking tools. Wouldn't be without either at this point.


----------



## Bluenote38

Great insights on th Pro-Edge and WorkSharp - thanks

What jig(s) do you use for your grinding wheel? Or do you do it freehand?


----------



## RichBolduc

As for the WS3000, there are now CBN wheels for them. 1 grit each side

https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/new-products/products/cbn-discs-for-work-sharp-set-of-3

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Great insights on th Pro-Edge and WorkSharp - thanks
> 
> What jig(s) do you use for your grinding wheel? Or do you do it freehand?
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I use a jig for gouges Bill. I got this one for Christmas but haven't even took it out of the box yet. What I have been using for the last couple of years is just a shopmade version of this though which is a clone of the Wolverine system. I just free hand gouges and parting tools usually if it's just a touch up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I saw those Rich. Not sure if I have a problem with the current method really. I might grab those up someday but right now I'm pretty pleased with the regular glass platen and paper abrasive.


----------



## Lazyman

Since most of my sharpening is for turning tools, the Proedge is probably the one I am leaning towards but I can see that the WS would make sharpening bench tools easier. I always wait too long to touch up my chisels and planes which usually means I don't use them as much as I could. I made some jigs for my homemade belt sander that I designed to work similarly to the Proedge for turning tools and it works well enough I suppose and why I haven't bought a Proedge yet. I have actually been thinking about trying to make my own WS clone using an old bread maker. Do you guys usually use just sharpen on the top of the disk or do you also use the under disk tool rest?


----------



## HokieKen

I use the port on the bottom for chisels Nathan. But everything else gets done up top. Chisels could be done up top too but the bottom port is just quicker and easier and gives me square, consistent results. I don't think that port works as well for plane irons though. The added width makes it harder for me to slide in and out smoothly while still having the guide set tight enough to keep it square.


----------



## HokieKen

If you do look at rolling your own, make sure the motor is sealed or use a belt drive. There is a LOT of metal swarf that gets down there. Also, for what the WS costs, I wouldn't really consider building my own. The Proedge on the other hand… ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use the side port for plane blades because it's just easier than setting an iron up in a guide.

I have a 2×72 and could easily make jugs for it to act like the pro edge but I'm not interested. I had the pro edge before I got the 2×72 but I still have no interest in getting rid of it.

I'm lazy….I wait way too long to sharpen things when they need it. Plain and simple. With the three items I have to sharpen things with, the pro edge, WS 3000, and Ken onion knife sharpener all essentially ready to go. I'm literally seconds away from sharp and very little setup so I sharpen stuff. Without it I didn't sharpen near what I should.

Sure all three are spendy but worth it IMO. I also have diamond stones for certain things, mainly small stuff or carbide but those are pretty dusty these days.


----------



## bndawgs

Where is Grant? I'm sure his shop needs this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Electrician just finished up, and we're ready for the inspection. Woohoo!

Still plenty to do, but I'm starting to get excited about carrying boxes of tools to the shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Congrats Dave! I guess the AC unit didn't suffer any damage?

Thanks everyone for your help. I'm working from the older computer right now cause it doesn't let any ads in.
I have just been a hardhead and reluctant to switch browsers, but that is what I'm going to do today.
I'll get things working. Again, thanks!


----------



## mikeacg

Got me a big old R today! Life is good!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Congrats Dave! I guess the AC unit didn't suffer any damage?


Seems ok. Guess the foam packing material took all the impact. Whew!

Been working on a project similar to the bonus I made for the swap for myself, but I'm making this one with katalox. Man that stuff is a pain, especially without a real workbench. I snapped off a 1/8" drill bit in it this morning, trying to drill a pilot hole. It's going to end up taking me about three times as long to make this one as the one I sent my recipient.

Can't wait to get my bench and post drill set up and find all my other tools!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got pictures!

Shop:









Garage:









Exterior shots:


















I'm pretty happy with it, and glad I dropped the money for the extra "big" rocks. The guys are going to use them all by the time they finish the berm.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Dave


----------



## duckmilk

Looks nice Dave! Is the berm to divert water runoff?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

how big is the shop again Dave ? looks like its gonna be perfect for you :<)))


----------



## clieb91

Lookin' Good Dave.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Dave - split system in the shop? I really like mine (Ameristar).

Katalox is a pain to work with but it sure cleans up nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Katalox is great stuff. Poor man's ebony is how it was sold to me. It is hard as hell but it polishes out mighty purrdy.

Nice shop Dave


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Looks nice Dave! Is the berm to divert water runoff?


Two reasons for the berm. One is to keep water away from the shop foundation. The other is to shield the shop from the street a little. I'll get a picture from the street at some point, but basically, you can't see the bottom three feet of the shop wall due to the berm, so it looks less obtrusive.

Also the berm was a place to put the dirt that came from leveling a spot to put the shop. And it gives me a little valley between the berm and the street to put a few trees in. They should get a little help there, since it's fairly flat and should hold water a little.

It's a 24 foot square building, Tony. 11'6" x 24' on each side, half shop and half motorcycle garage.

Yeah, it's a Mitsubishi mini-split, Earl. I could add another unit in the garage side if I ever decide I need that heated / cooled too, but I probably won't ever do that.

Yeah, Earl and Kenny. I had a little offcut from the piece I bought that I planed and sanded and such to see what it was like, and it comes out pretty. But it's sure a pain in the butt getting there. My bonus item was made of ipe with reversing grain and was kind of a pain, but was a ton easier to work than the katalox.


----------



## GrantA

Dammit Nathan you just cost me $575 bahaha 
Proedge is on the way plus a few extras. Can't wait to turn with properly sharpened gouges! I've honestly only hacked at em with a belt or disc sander


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Katalox is marketed around here as Royal Mexican Ebony, and is actually more dense than ebony. They use it as a common substitute for ebony in guitar making, like for fretboards.

It can be problematic when gluing due to high oil content, but Titebond3 should be sufficient.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, shop looks great.

No S for me yet again, post office was crowded but I was willing to wait, but they were completely wiped out of flat rate boxes except for a few small sizes.

I'll give it a try at another PO today if I can.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> It can be problematic when gluing due to high oil content, but Titebond3 should be sufficient.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I wipe down any oily exotics, especially if they're really dense like Katalox, with Acetone just prior to glue ups. Never had a glue joint fail using TB3 by doing so. It also helps to sand the glue faces with some coarse paper to give some tooth for the glue. The extremely tight grain structure probably causes as much or more difficulty than the oiliness.

And if your glue doesn't hold, just use a drywall screw ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, they just closed schools through next Friday. Wish they could have called a little bit later instead of at 5am


----------



## HokieKen

Good, y'all keep that crap up there in the north Steve!


----------



## Bluenote38

Yeah they closed our k-12 schools closed here for two days to prep for online teaching (looks like they will probably close them next week) and most of the Universities are cancelling face-to-face classes and going online.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm just stocking up on toilet paper. 'Cause obviously when this virus really starts wiping out the population the toilet paper factories will be its first target. I ain't no fool.

I was watching the local news the other morning and they were showing how to mix your own hand sanitizer in light of the shortages. "So you mix one part Aloe Vera with one part Rubbing Alcohol and then you can add in things like essential oils if you want to. You just have to be sure that your mixture is at least 60% Rubbing Alcohol in order for it to be effective."

ummmm


----------



## DavePolaschek

Never had a problem gluing oily exotics, but I also have a can of acetone on hand.

Got a shop picture or two to show Duck how the berm looks from the other side.



















Also, the flat rocks on the shop side of the berm got rinsed off by some rain last night, and they look kinda purty. Though I probably should've gotten closer. Oh well.










Pretty glad I bailed on my saw sharpening class in April. We're not doing any crazy prepping here, but the pantry is more full than usual, and we're a little more anti-social than usual. Wish I could go back and tell my parents I wasn't a creepy loner, I was just practicing social distancing. ;-/


----------



## EarlS

+1 Kenny acetone or alcohol - I tried epoxy on oily exotics (Dave Kelly-s Mallet) and it didn't work.

Iowa State is going on-line only for 2 weeks after Spring Break (next week). Haven't heard about local K-12 going online or closing, yet. That means our youngest daughter will be home for 3 weeks instead of 1.

Guess I'd better stock on TP, after all, it also can be used to decorate people's houses in a pinch.

The darn swap accessory item isn't drying after I sanded it down and reapplied poly. Guess I'll "borrow" the oven??


----------



## GR8HUNTER

shop looks very nice Dave just like its been there when house was built also a very nice size . *NICE SHOP :<))*


----------



## Keebler1

Earl didnt know it took more than 2 weeks to learn about corn


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, Dave, shop is looking great.

I already had a well-stocked pantry, but thought I would go today to resupply and stay ahead of the herd. I was wrong, the herd was there enforce. I am good for awhile despite the crazy. T.P. sold out now, water nearly so, pasta also nearly so. Boxwine can still be had by the crate, but who knows how long thatll be so. No, I refuse to drink boxwine.

It is a worldwide bonanza of crazy.

All bars, restaurants, shops closed indefinitely in italy. All schools, kindergartens, Uni´s closed in Denmark. All flights from europe to US cancelled. Social distancing protocols being rolled out across europe. Any day all schools in spain will close, I am sure. And worst of all, there will be no football, and by that I mean, soccer, for you Mericans. And I dont even watch soccer.


----------



## HokieKen

How about March Madness NCAA basketball tournament with no fans! Maybe this isn't a hoax perpetrated by Trump and Putin…


----------



## EarlS

> Earl didnt know it took more than 2 weeks to learn about corn
> 
> - Keebler1


I didn't want to use the oven because it would make popped corn and then I would have to get a bigger box.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, if it were a hoax, I can't say who would have perpetrated it or why. There seem to be no winners what with the widespread economic devastation.


----------



## bndawgs

China created it to wreck our economy and prevent trump from getting re-elected is my conspiracy theory.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL… now if there was only a tenuous shred of evidence and grainy pictures of clandestine meetings between sketchy individuals we could.make a successful website and make millions.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

so your saying China collusion :<((


----------



## bndawgs

Hahaha.

I'm trying to figure out which pharma company will make the 1st vaccine, so I can invest in their stock


----------



## HokieKen

I have pictures of sketchy individuals Bill!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> China created it to wreck our economy and prevent trump from getting re-elected is my conspiracy theory.
> 
> - Steve


My theory is the reverse. It was done to wreck China´s economy, on which all others are dependent. But please dont quote me on that. Please. Because google is listening.

Ya all know I am joking? Right? Right?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the voices in my head say they are always listening :<O


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the pictures Dave. Looks really good!



> You just have to be sure that your mixture is at least 60% Rubbing Alcohol in order for it to be effective."
> 
> - HokieKen


No problem here on the alcohol end. At the distillery, we put 95% in spray bottles to wash flavorings and stuff off the machinery.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I know the Coronavirus outbreak is really bad in a whole lot of ways for a whole lot of people. But, my wife just cancelled a 4-day trip to NYC we had scheduled for next month. So I think we can all agree that a little pandemic was worth it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well, I know the Coronavirus outbreak is really bad in a whole lot of ways for a whole lot of people. But, my wife just cancelled a 4-day trip to NYC we had scheduled for next month. So I think we can all agree that a little pandemic was worth it.
> 
> - HokieKen


LUCKY YOU :<)))

There are no words in my vocabulary to describe N.Y.C. to you


----------



## HokieKen

I've been for work Tony so I'm familiar. There are only 3 words to describe it: New York City. It is what it is and it ain't for me…


----------



## duckmilk

^ Exactly, I like my neighbors within "need any help?" distance, but not within walking distance.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*THIS SAY IT ALL * :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I like my neighbors out of town on vacation ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Dammit Nathan you just cost me $575 bahaha
> Proedge is on the way plus a few extras. Can t wait to turn with properly sharpened gouges! I ve honestly only hacked at em with a belt or disc sander
> 
> - GrantA


You are welcome. Now if I could just get off the fence I'd be a little poorer too. 


> I m just stocking up on toilet paper. Cause obviously when this virus really starts wiping out the population the toilet paper factories will be its first target. I ain t no fool.
> 
> I was watching the local news the other morning and they were showing how to mix your own hand sanitizer in light of the shortages. "So you mix one part Aloe Vera with one part Rubbing Alcohol and then you can add in things like essential oils if you want to. You just have to be sure that your mixture is at least 60% Rubbing Alcohol in order for it to be effective."
> 
> ummmm
> 
> - HokieKen


Real men make their own sanitizer from denatured alcohol and astroglide and none of that sissy aloe either, unless you have a sunburn. The only essential oils are lard or BLO, though bacon fat will do in an emergency.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Alcohol and astroglide? Here I thought real men used sandpaper and salt water.

Garage door theoretically goes on tomorrow. Still no word on when the flooring arrives, but the sink will go in as soon as the flooring is done. And I think at that point I start moving in the benches. Of course everybody is going to be sick with the virus, so I probably won't be able to get any help, but I'll figure it out.

Two confirmed cases in Santa Fe announced today. Hope the world doesn't end before reveal day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, I prefer a silky blend of diesel and bacon fat, spiced up with a dash of some ceylon cinnamon and a spritz of manuka honey, to keep my paws "santized." It will pretty much kill anything. I just have to remember to be careful when lighting a cigarette.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My Son made some ghost pepper sauce I could mix with veg. oil. That should wipe it out pretty good. Of coarse, maybe the top layer of skin.


----------



## EarlS

That is one sketchy looking dude Kenny.

Dave - things should be getting to the point that you could take care of the rest of the finish work in the shop?

A combination of high fructose corn syrup, corn oil, and some corn alcohol will fix all of your woes and keep things sanitary. Plus you can drink it to help with any internal issues. We don't have a toilet paper shortage here in IA - there are plenty of corn cobs. See Kenny, CORN is the answer to ALL of your problems.

Both daughters will be home for the next couple of weeks since their colleges decided to go to on-line instruction for 2 weeks after spring break. Of course, that could be extended if things get worse.

I glued up the swap accessory last night. Hopefully, I can get some poly on it tonight and, more importantly, it dries so I can get to the PO before the USPS suspends operations…..


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - things should be getting to the point that you could take care of the rest of the finish work in the shop?


Earl, I've got pros doing the laminate flooring in the shop, and the sink will need an inspection, but yeah, once those are in (hopefully next week), I can move in. I've also got a pro putting poly-urea on the concrete floor in the garage half. Not sure of the schedule on that, but that'll just be a day of stinky when I'll want to keep the windows open or not work in the shop.

Duck, the berm is looking pretty, and I'll be sure to post more photos once it's done. It's a little more than 70 feet in length, by 8-12 feet up the slope of it. The guys laying the rock figured it was 800 square feet, and they're charging me $14/sq.ft. to lay the rock. Plus it was over $6k in rock. So a bit of sticker shock on it, but it'll be nice. No work on it today, though. We've gotten more than a quarter inch of rain already, and probably another quarter to a half to come, so it won't be great working weather out there.

Earl, your poly problems are one of the reasons I like shellac. Never have a problem with that, as long as I'm mixing my own from flakes. Under a minute and it's dry-ish, and ten or fifteen minutes and I can put some other finish over it if I want.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I'm curious about the poly-urea. Brand?

My poly problems are self inflicted due to my impatience after applying Watco and not waiting for it to fully dry.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> My poly problems are self inflicted due to my impatience after applying Watco and not waiting for it to fully dry.
> 
> - EarlS


I hate when that happens. Such a Homer sometimes, then Im like, DOH!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I m curious about the poly-urea. Brand?


Penntek is the first choice, Citadel second. Not sure what I'll be getting yet, but both of those are available in Minneapolis, where I had both my garage and basement floor done. Down here, I don't know which distributors carry what.

With Citadel, the base coat is the 350 kit and the topcoat is RG80, and that's what my garage in Minneapolis got. Not sure about Penntek.


----------



## HokieKen

Amazing what a difference a single letter can make…


----------



## Lazyman

So with a case of beer, I could easily coat my own shop floor.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - thanks for providing the diagnosis for my shop helper Linus. I fill the water bowl and he promptly drinks the whole bowl, which means I need to fill it again so Charlie can have a drink, then Linus finishes it off. 10 minutes later he's begging to go out. If there isn't water in the bowl he picks it up and drops it until we fill it back up. Now I know he is just trying to help with the floor coating in the garage.


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like a lot of pissy peanuts to me Earl.


----------



## duckmilk

> My Son made some ghost pepper sauce I could mix with veg. oil. That should wipe it out pretty good. Of coarse, maybe the top layer of skin.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That would also be a good method to keep you from touching your face and eyes.


----------



## JohnMcClure

This is kinda weird. I used some foamy plastic packing material and left my project wrapped in it for 2 days before getting a box at the PO.
Then I see that the finish on the item is damaged in stripes, which seem to be where the plastic was in contact with it.
Idk what happened and I'm hoping I don't have too much rework now…
Finish was shellac and wax. Ideas?


----------



## Lazyman

Probably just the wax. Sometimes it takes a while to harden. Try buffing it to see if that cleans it up. If so just send a rag with instructions.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Alcohol will damage shellac. Some plastics will outgas alcohols. I tend to pack using shop rags and scraps of wood and shavings, just to be safe. But it might well just be the wax that's damaged and you can buff that right out.


----------



## Keebler1

Just made this with that hawaiian milo log I got a few months ago. Still have to sand it. What finish should I use? Want to be able to see the grain.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just made this with that hawaiian milo log I got a few months ago. Still have to sand it. What finish should I use? Want to be able to see the grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


I would use Danish oil on it … I'm sure some will say shellac … and some a mix of oil and poly :<)))


----------



## GrantA

I'm assuming you're going to turn it some more to get rid of the big torn out chunk right? Then I'd use shellac, Danish oil, wax, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Keebler1

Grant not sure i am going to turn it down anymore. Probably going to just sand it and finish it. Thinking itll be a mothers day present or ill give it to my grandma for her birthday


----------



## HokieKen

Before I came to work today (for the 34th day in a row grrrr) I decided I was going to have myself a little shop time. So I made myself a new pen for work  Some Desert Ironwood from Charles at Sonora Woodworks made me happy


----------



## GrantA

Looks great Kenny!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice Kenny, but your boss sounds worse than when I was working for myself. Boy, that guy was a *dick*.

Got the garage door yesterday. As a friend said, "Secure!"


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny. Ill have to order some of those blanks next time I am looking for some. 
Dave shop is coming along nicely.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - no windows in the doors???

34 days - ughhhhhh - I guess that is better than the alternative.

Didn't make it to the PO this morning to ship the swap box. Went out to the shop at 5 AM and next thing I knew it was 12:30. I'll put it in the truck and drop it off Monday. I pass 3 post offices on my way home.


----------



## HokieKen

> Nice Kenny. Ill have to order some of those blanks next time I am looking for some.
> Dave shop is coming along nicely.
> 
> - Keebler1


Charles is having a promotion right now via his Instagram account (click on his latest post) for 22 Ironwood blanks for $65 including shipping. For $80 you can get blanks that have some sapwood (which unlike most woods, is desirable in Ironwood.


----------



## HokieKen

> 34 days - ughhhhhh - I guess that is better than the alternative.
> 
> - EarlS


I'm beginning to wonder Earl. I've always enjoyed my job for the most part but when your life consists of sleeping and working and NOTHING else for an extended period, it takes a toll. If I get the flu, I have to self-quarantine for 14 days. I almost wish I had skipped the flu shot this year…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - no windows in the doors???


Nope. My sweetie wanted no windows for security, and I'm ok with that. The only time I want light coming in that east side will be when I'm out there working, and I can just have the door open then. No skeeters around here, so other than blackflies for part of a month, there's not too many pests will come in open doors.

As for views, looking to the east out the doors is US highway 285. Not a great view, unless I want to keep track of hay bales headed to Texas or nuclear waste going by from Los Alamos to Carlsbad.


----------



## poospleasures

Hello,
Managed to get my package mailed this morning. It is supposed to reach the destination Tuesday. Hope to make someone happy. I,ve been enjoying keeping up with all you guys busy lives. Not much goes on here to tell you all about.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife and I went to the grocery store this afternoon. WOW! I guess some people are really worried about this virus thing. I'm sure the people that stock the stores at night are working overtime.

Nice looking pen Kenny, and your penmanship is admirable!

I was in Carlsbad last weekend Dave, have some family there. Wasn't aware they have a nuclear waste dump there.
Are you on the north side of SF where 285 and 84 commingle?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Vernon! Glad you're enjoying our… um… banter.

Duck, we're SE of town just two miles south of where 285 hits I-25. And yeah, all the low-level waste from Los Alamos comes right past us on its way to Carlsbad, where they stick it in a cave. Big trucks with three casks per.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Nicely done. I could see why you wouldn't mind getting the flu.

Dave, Shop looks good. You know I was wondering how they kept those caves so bright there. :}

CtL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have always enjoyed sitting back in a rocking chair, whiskey to hand, my faithful dog laying at my feet, and watching the nuclear waste roll by.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I can picture it now, Kenny comes out to see you. Kenny "Is that the glow from the light of the moon? Dave - "Nope it's the nuclear waste trucks driving by."

Kenny - you in the middle of a shutdown or a really big job?

Vernon - you need to post more. None of the rest of us (except Dave) really have much going on, we just prattle on like a bunch of old ladies.

Duck - we had to hit the grocery store and stock up since the girls are out of college for the next 3 weeks because of the virus. I was amused by all of the people stocking up on water. There was still plenty of booze in the liquor section but I did see one guy with a cart full of a wide variety of beer and lots of frozen dinners.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. Better to think about the rad waste than the zombie apocalypse, right?

Went grocery shopping yesterday at Whole Foods. The only pasta left on the shelves were two packs of egg noodles hiding at the very back of the bottom shelf (we took those - we use egg noodles a lot in hotdish), and an entire shelf of chickpea-based Banza pasta. The only soup left was the vegan "beef" broth and some generic tomato soup. Nothing at all in the toilet paper row.

Given that I normally try to have two weeks of stuff on hand at all times, it wasn't too bad. We were short on a few things, but not too many shoppers were buying actual staples. There was plenty of bread flour and yeast in stock. No pasta, but you could buy all the semolina you'd want.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL… I sent my wife out to pick up some lentils. Zero on the shelf. Who'd've thought … a run on LENTILS. We do and a pretty large Indian and Sub-Saharan population.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - it's just a project that was scheduled to be ready to go to field tests by the end of last year. Delays in procurement started piling up in September and basically everything snowballed and hit my office mid-February. So basically I'm trying to get all of Q4's work from last year plus Q1 work for this year done this month… And stuff keeps breaking so that's not helping. But hey, I don't got no corona virus, I do have toilet paper and there's no beer shortages around here 

The zombie apocolypse has crossed my mind frequently in the last few weeks Dave. I've never hated the idea of being a survivor amid all the zombies. And in light of recent events, I'm still not hating the idea. I mean zombies are dangerous but they're slow and stupid so I figure I have at least a 50-50 shot at evading them. And that's a lot better than I do with regular people.

Also, anyone who markets something called Vegan Beef Broth deserves a very special kind of torture.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Also, anyone who markets something called Vegan Beef Broth deserves a very special kind of torture.


Exactly. Vegans aren't going to eat it because "beef." And carnivores aren't going to eat it because "vegan." So who are they expecting will buy that?!

Also, kidney beans. I wonder how many people were buying dried beans without knowing some are poisonous if you don't soak them first and cook them thoroughly.

It'll be interesting to watch if we end up with a total lockdown in some cities like Italy has through the whole country. Interesting, as in, maybe I'd rather have zombies.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I went for groceries and had a similar experience this morning.

Dave P was right, I guess, about the plastic packaging material off-gassing alcohol. The shellac finish was damaged on my swap item.
I'm glad I can correct this, which I couldn't have done if I'd shipped right away. But it is a PITA since the garage is so full of moving boxes you can barely turn around; and my time is rather occupied with moving prep these days.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I could only wish for a lock down!! Just think of how much I could get done. Maybe I should go grab a few sheets of plywood for some shop carts I need to make.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm just hoping they manage to finish my shop enough that I can move in before we get a lockdown. But if everything goes as planned this week, I should be able to move in next weekend. The big question is going to be when the laminate flooring arrives and can get installed. Big rain supposedly coming on Wednesday, just after I water the trees.

Thanks to Yo! Bill for the idea of getting laminate. It'll mean I can start moving things in as soon as they're done, rather than spending a month messing with flooring myself or getting mats I have to keep cleaning under.


----------



## GrantA

Dave K - you might need some plywood to keep the looters out. People get a little wild during times of distress.

Dave P- shop's looking great! I'm jealous of the simplicity but I'm not sure where even one of my machines would fit?

Bill - just get corn, it can be substituted for nearly any legume. Just ask Earl

John - the $5 harbor freight moving blankets are useful for times like this! You can cut pieces out of them then use some stretch wrap and/or packing tape to secure.

Here's a little teaser from the shop today


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> It'll be interesting to watch if we end up with a total lockdown in some cities like Italy has through the whole country. Interesting, as in, maybe I'd rather have zombies.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It is not "some cities." It is the entire country now. Recently added to the list: Spain, Portugal, Denmark, Poland, France soon, Norway, Switzerland, and the rest will follow shortly.

In Madrid, the police are driving through the neighborhoods warning people to stay indoors, broadcasting over their very effective loudspeakers, and warning also, that if you are caught out on the street you will be facing jail-time and 25,000euro fines if you do not have a very good reason to be on your way somewhere. Everything in Spain is closed except pharmacies and supermarkets, where strict rationing is in effect-until further notice. The EMT`s are just about the only vehicles on the road. Thankfully, I was able to finish up an install today, get paid, and get home without any problem.

The militaries are being called up to guard hospitals (from anyone who is sick), escort food deliveries, etc.

But there is always a silver lining, and so many are putting the time off to good use by being outside in their yards with their families, catching up on yard-work, grilling.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Guys, if you get a chance, stop by here. *Especially you Tony*!

https://www.lumberjocks.com/jeffswildwood/blog/130820


----------



## EarlS

Looks like Tuesday will be my swap ship day. I thought we had a big stash of bubble wrap from moving. Alas, when I went to look for it, none was to be found. Hopefully, they are sold out of that tomorrow as a toilet paper alternative.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Guys, if you get a chance, stop by here. *Especially you Tony*!
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/jeffswildwood/blog/130820
> 
> - jeffswildwood


was there before this it looks like your on the right track GET IT ? :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Guys, if you get a chance, stop by here. *Especially you Tony*!
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/jeffswildwood/blog/130820
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> was there before this it looks like your on the right track GET IT ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks Tony, I dread the wheels when the time comes. I may need your help on them.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the wheels are probably the easiest to do … are you planning on putting it on a track ?









:<))


----------



## Keebler1

Pens my niece and nephew came over and made yesterday


















Pens i made today.

Have to sand my swap project and ship it. Will get done next weekend


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very kewl looking pens Keebler :<)))


----------



## clieb91

Keebler nice collection of pens. Hope they enjoyed their time int he shop and want to come back soon.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Yea they did. I messed up my nephews pen on the end its acrylic and when i was helping guide the tool got some chip out on the end that couldnt be taken out. At least we didnt blow the blank off the tube.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> the wheels are probably the easiest to do … are you planning on putting it on a track ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Actually, I am. For display. I would say alignment will be an issue also.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice Jeff and Keebler!

A friend suggested today that the reason everyone is stocking up on TP is that they're cooking at home now, and they remember the last time they did Thanksgiving and are afraid of food poisoning. I've heard crazier ideas.

Be well, buds.


----------



## mikeacg

Getting closer to ship date and making good progress. Not sure how much bonus will get done but you never know. They've shut down so much up here that I have Mama at home all the time now which makes it harder to get store time or shop time but she is in that age group that suffers the most from anything going 'round. If it was warmer, I could take her up to the store with me but we're still lucky to get above freezing during the day.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'll take an S please, Tony.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Got paid yesterday. What I did today, after I planted a black cherry tree:


----------



## duckmilk

You killed a cat?


----------



## HokieKen

Don't be silly Duck. He built the world's most uncomfortable bed for his cat.


----------



## EarlS

Mark me down with an "R" for "R"mazing!!!

I had a bit of a scare. The box was on the front porch so I moved it next to the garage door and took the shop helpers for a walk. When I got home the box was gone….. My wife came home and picked it up and took it inside. Not sure if I will get any of the cool loot that was waiting for me, or if the vultures will steal it all away. I'll follow the instructions on my swap item and call my sender as requested tonight. Here's a teaser - it's made of wood.

Now, I'm off to pack my swap stuff in a box so I can ship tomorrow.

Brian - I sure hope that isn't some kind of spit to roast a cat. I'm guessing that kind of culinary experimentation is probably responsible for the pandemic.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Oh, you guys!

No no and no. This is called "chillin like bob dylan"

I take very good care of my cats, they kill RATS. And eat them too; well, mostly….......... Sometimes I find a carcass without a head, sometimes I find head without a carcass, sometimes just the tail-and thats when I think back to the times I didnt find a tail, and think, YUCK!


----------



## GrantA

Bahahahahah that's what I was hoping you meant Brian, do you find parts of *tree* rats though? aka *squirrels*? Cover your eyes Kenny it'll be over soon!

Earl's right though something along those lines no doubt put us down the path we're on. I bet it all started when someone wanted something more substantial than corn for dinner…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No squirrels here on Mallorca, man. I also find half-eaten lizards, and dont reckon they are all that tasty to a cat, its just that wiggly tail that incites them to attack.


----------



## duckmilk

You'll never know what a cat likes to taste, much less your good dog.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Brian, there's been lots if times I didn't find tail either. I was always happy to settle for a little head though.


----------



## duckmilk

How did you end up in Mallorca? Inquiring minds ya know.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Painters finished with the shop yesterday. The garage door now matches the other doors.

More progress on the rocks on the berm, too.

Tomorrow the earth mover will do final site grading and fix up our driveway where all the various contractors tore it up. Still waiting to hear when the laminate flooring will get here and installed, but we're getting closer….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> You ll never know what a cat likes to taste, much less your good dog.
> 
> - duckmilk


This was my good dog. Hunter. She ran away to shack up with some hoodlum or other.










So now I have this guy, Darby, here shown chewing on the neighbors jack russel. 60 kilos of good dog. He will eat anything, including rocks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> How did you end up in Mallorca? Inquiring minds ya know.
> 
> - duckmilk


Briefly:
Like any good rock-n-roll Jersey boy, gravitated to NYC. Used to hang at a rock-n-roll club where the likes of Debra Harry, Jon Waters, Ethan Hawke, Drew Barrymore, others of that ilk were regulars. Even once flirted with Portia de Rossi, but that was fruitless because Ellen Degeneres was with her and giving me the evil-eye. So, I was dancing with a girl(friend) one friday evening, and this girl walks onto the dance floor, comes between me and my friend and gets real close, my friend got the hint and disappeared. I kissed this unknown girl before I ever said a word to her. Bought her a drink, chatted her up. Where you from, I asked. Sweden, she said. Oh, thats exotic, I thought. Take me home, she said. Nope, I said, I dont roll like that, I take you out tomorrow, V.I.P., so ya gotta be fierce. She was! So, after the V.I.P. thing, I took her home!

As you all know, NYC is a cesspool, and I realized had to get out, this is 1995, the big H was flying and friends were dying. So me and this swedish girl went to Copenhagen, she started a business, Lust.dk, you can google that if you want more detail. Anyway, Denmark is cold, grey, and wet. Not good weather for a skinny guy, Spain was a good alternative, and Mallorca is a paradise.

BTW, still with her, and we have somehow managed to spawn two really terrific childrens.


----------



## EarlS

Work is now talking about having us work from home part of the time. One week at the office then a week working remotely from home. I like that idea a lot. The weeks I would be working remotely will free up a lot more shop time. I can get up at 4:30 AM, work for 4 hours or so, then go out to the shop for a bit, come back in put in some more time on the computer, then go back out to the shop for the rest of the afternoon.

That sure beats having to work 34 days straight like Kenny - BTW, does anyone else wonder if Kenny's work schedule sounds a lot like a work release program?


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, you just need to put your computer in your shop.

I've had projects where I worked 6 days a week for a while. Instead of 34 days it was more like 6 months and I was working 10-12 hour days for much of that. But I am retired now so I work 7 days a week year round, except when we go on vacation.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> How did you end up in Mallorca? Inquiring minds ya know.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Briefly:
> Like any good rock-n-roll Jersey boy, gravitated to NYC. Used to hang at a rock-n-roll club where the likes of Debra Harry, Jon Waters, Ethan Hawke, Drew Barrymore, others of that ilk were regulars. Even once flirted with Portia de Rossi, but that was fruitless because Ellen Degeneres was with her and giving me the evil-eye. So, I was dancing with a girl(friend) one friday evening, and this girl walks onto the dance floor, comes between me and my friend and gets real close, my friend got the hint and disappeared. I kissed this unknown girl before I ever said a word to her. Bought her a drink, chatted her up. Where you from, I asked. Sweden, she said. Oh, thats exotic, I thought. Take me home, she said. Nope, I said, I dont roll like that, I take you out tomorrow, V.I.P., so ya gotta be fierce. She was! So, after the V.I.P. thing, I took her home!
> 
> As you all know, NYC is a cesspool, and I realized had to get out, this is 1995, the big H was flying and friends were dying. So me and this swedish girl went to Copenhagen, she started a business, Lust.dk, you can google that if you want more detail. Anyway, Denmark is cold, grey, and wet. Not good weather for a skinny guy, Spain was a good alternative, and Mallorca is a paradise.
> 
> BTW, still with her, and we have somehow managed to spawn two really terrific childrens.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian, that is quite a story! Funny how things work out. In 1979 I too migrated to NY., Long Island actually. At the insistence of a friend. I arrived on a one way bus ticket and $20.00 in my pocket. A little risky I would say. My friend invited me to stay at his house until I got settled. Found employment quickly (Comtec laboratories testing high powered communication amplifiers) but found the "party crowd" just as quickly. After a few contacts with the police I realized if I stay here I'm going to end up in jail. Made some money, and packed my bag and headed back to the mountains of West Virginia. After just three months of that place called NY.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You ll never know what a cat likes to taste, much less your good dog.


Cats will lick their own butts, which tells me all I need to know about their taste.

Earl, sounds like you should "work from home" all the time. ;-)

Brian, I have a friend who moved from Cork, Ireland to Barcelona with more of less the same story (except without a stop in NYC). Met a scando gal, decided he was too skinny for winters in the north, and kept heading south until they found a place they liked. Between the separatists and now the virus, he's getting more excitement than he bargained for, but at least he isn't cold.


----------



## HokieKen

Well Earl, it's day 37 now. I did go home at 5:00 yesterday and didn't come back. Had a nice evening in the shop with a beer  Made myself a pencil to match the pen I made the other day and re-assembled a Stanley 150 miter box I've been restoring. It was pretty danged relaxing. If this is a work release program, I'm gonna need the release to show up soon! I did have a few days scheduled off for a trip to NYC with the wife at the beginning of April. The trip has been nixed for obvious reasons. But I'm planning to keep at least one of those days on the calendar to break the cycle!

Brian, mid-90s with the likes of those people, I'm guessing CBGBs. I lived in NC at that time and for about a year rented a house with a band. Making a road trip up to NYC and playing CBGB was kind of the crowning achievement of their short-lived career. And yeah, living with a band when your 20 years-old is pretty friggin' awesome. If I tried to live like that now, it would kill me in 6 months. But hey, there are worse ways to go.

The parking lot here at work is getting less populated every day. Still no mention of working from home but there was an e-mail yesterday about everyone making sure they can VPN/RDP in and have access to everything they would need if they had to work remotely. Unfortunately, the lab isn't accessible remotely and that's where a big chunk of my time is being spent.

C'mon zombies…


----------



## Lazyman

> C mon zombies…
> 
> - HokieKen


Time to practice the double tap (rule #2), though rule #1 might take more work.


----------



## HokieKen

If it is the zombie apocalypse, I'm going looking for Woody Harrelson first thing.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm looking for Emma Stone. The movie was actually on last night.


----------



## HokieKen

One of my favorites Nathan. The sequel is good too. Just not as good as the first.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian, mid-90s with the likes of those people, I m guessing CBGBs. I lived in NC at that time and for about a year rented a house with a band. Making a road trip up to NYC and playing CBGB was kind of the crowning achievement of their short-lived career. And yeah, living with a band when your 20 years-old is pretty friggin awesome. If I tried to live like that now, it would kill me in 6 months. But hey, there are worse ways to go.
> 
> - HokieKen


Not quite, Kenny. I was a CBGB´s regular through most of the 80´s, band I was in played there twice, round 86-87ish. This boy meets girl episode was long after that, mid 90´s, CBGB´s was pretty much over by then. The place we met at was called Squeezebox, a dive really, but with live-acts, great rock-n-roll dj´s, lots of controlled substances, and generally decadent as it gets.

What was the name of that NC band? I might know them.

Yep, Jeff, any jail in the five boroughs is a very poor, dangerous career path for a white country boy. I lived in Hempstead for a spell, got married there.

Dave, Barcelona is a great town, whatever your scene, you can find it there. Wouldnt want to raise kids there though, too hectic.


----------



## HokieKen

Espresso Love Seizure. A 3-man band that reeked of Nirvana-wannabees ;-) It was probably '94 when I lived with them and they played CBGB's. So maybe that wasn't such an accomplishment if the club was past its prime by then ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Never heard of them. And by the name, not a band I would have gone to see anyway. Sounds very contrived. I had quit the second band I was in round 91/92 and totally dropped out of the scene, it had become boring and pointless, and needlessly violent.

But getting that first CBGB´s gig under your belt was a milestone for any band at any time, and if you had potential, you went only up from there; and if you didnt, you didnt. The was no better soundsystem on the east-coast.


----------



## EarlS

> I m looking for Emma Stone. The movie was actually on last night.
> 
> - Lazyman


and some twinkies


----------



## jeffswildwood

When in NY we saw "The Good Rats" quite a bit. Local band that everyone thought was going places. After I left, never heard of them again. Except on youtube.


----------



## MSquared

"Tasty"!


----------



## MSquared

Man, you guys are dragging me back to my corrupted youth! What a blast that place was! (At times)  CBGB stood for 'Country, Blue'g'rass, Blues'.


----------



## EarlS

Mark me down with an "S" and some poor soul will be receiving a box-o-stuff on Thursday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, Barcelona is a great town, whatever your scene, you can find it there. Wouldnt want to raise kids there though, too hectic.


Yeah, I was there back when Generalissimo Francisco Franco was still dead (1981), but it was a fun town. We couldn't go to Madrid because of student riots, so we got to spend an extra four-five days in Barcelona.

Bands in the 80s. Minneapolis had a pretty happening scene. Grant from the Hüskers and I shot a lot of pool. I hung at the right bars and knew a lot of the hip people, but whatever. A friend and I joked that our band-name was going to be of the form [body part][tool] so Ass Hammer and Ear Wrench were the leading contenders. He tripped and broke his nose on my ceiling one night. Ahh, the mis-spent youth, along with being a seventh-year sophomore at the U of M.

Passed final inspection for the HVAC today. Would've passed on the plumbing, but the plumber was missing a part or two and had to run to the store and wasn't back when the inspector arrived, so we'll try again on Thursday. Still no word on when the flooring will get installed. Getting closer every day, though.












> Mark me down with an "S" and some poor soul will be receiving a box-o-stuff on Thursday.


Just wrap it in 20s and nobody will complain, Earl. ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That shop looks great, Dave! Money well spent.
Yep, Husker Du was a great band, saw èm a couple times. Very loud, I recall.

History records El Presidente as a ruthless dictator, and maybe he was, but you will never hear anything derogatory about him from the Priests and Nuns whom he saved from the anarchists firing squads. To them, he is a saint.



> When in NY we saw "The Good Rats" quite a bit. Local band that everyone thought was going places. After I left, never heard of them again. Except on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Followed that link, not totally bad. Saw in comments they opened for Motorhead, so they must have had some potential.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> "Tasty"!
> 
> - MSquared


Marty I see you know of these rats. I also see Long Island in your posts. I was staying in Islip Terrace.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WELCOME 2 THE *P* *S* *R* Club Earl :<))


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, you guys have been around and with some dubious crowds. Maybe that's why you like LJ's ;-P

Yay, market went up today! I put some money into my IRA which didn't go into my account until Monday last week. That went Pfffsssttt in a hurry.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i always thought the Rats sounded like someone i know but could never put my finger on it :<))


----------



## MSquared

Jeff - Yes, I am familiar with 'The Rats'. They are from and played around L.I.. in the 70's - '80's and beyond and gained a big following. Got a good bit of airplay as well. I saw them at 'My Father's Place' here in Roslyn. A former bowling alley. There's more about that place… a lot more!! ) .... (Also the Bottom Line in NYC) 'Raucous' would be the descriptor! As far as 'The Rats' are concerned, never a fan, just found them interesting at the time as well as a forthcoming punk movement. which I never followed.

Duck- 'Dubious' can be good. If one survives it!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That shop looks great, Dave! Money well spent.
> Yep, Husker Du was a great band, saw èm a couple times. Very loud, I recall.


Thanks, Brian. And it'll be a nice refuge, I think. I think I could've bought all of the houses left in the small town in southwestern MN where my great grandparents settled for what I paid for the shop here, though.

And yeah, they were loud. I've had ringing in my ears since 1995 or so.


----------



## EarlS

Looks like Dave's shop is ready just in time for the zombie apocalypse.



> Just wrap it in 20s and nobody will complain, Earl. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Now that you are done with the shop, maybe you could box up a stack and send them to me to use as packing?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Going out today to get some pine. I made two log cabin bird houses (post later) and put them on facebook. Now I have orders for two more. If I'm going to be stuck in, may as well do some wood work. Worked on the train yesterday. Got some done but found problems I have to address. Got the cab all cut but the bottom requires some thought.


----------



## Lazyman

That shop is going to be great Dave. Are they going to put in a driveway or path?

I love the area but one thing I don't like about Santa Fe is the HOAs that make everyone build the same stucco adobe style houses. It just gets a little boring. For a town that is so into art, they sure have stymied the architectural style.


----------



## clieb91

Been busy around here. 
Dave, Shop is looking really good. 
Jeff-I'm currently thinking the same thing as far as being stuck, I am not officially stuck inside yet but it may be coming for a good portion of the week. Planning to make a list of projects and items I need to restock and start working on them.

Swap is just about finished and will be packed up and mailed shortly.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Found a use for my CNC machine last week. I made Gary a 23" longworth chuck for his lathe . Hopefully it works ok.


----------



## HokieKen

23"?! Gary's gonna be making some big stuff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

That chuck is amazing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Found a use for my CNC machine last week. I made Gary a 23" longworth chuck for his lathe . Hopefully it works ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


cant wait to see bowls coming off that thing :<))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow!! Pretty awesome man! That'll be handy for sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That shop is going to be great Dave. Are they going to put in a driveway or path?


Thanks, Nathan. Driveway AND path. But the driveway will be typical for here, just the existing dirt with a layer of crushed aggregate over it. I'll be adding new rocks every couple years for at least a decade before I get a real solid roadbed. But the only expected traffic to this shop is motorcycles and lumber deliveries, so I might just let it go.

Got word this morning that NM is done issuing new building permits for the duration. That's going to be tough on the trades if this goes on for long. I'm so glad my shop is almost done, and I'm pushing hard for them to get the flooring installed yet this week.



> Now that you are done with the shop, maybe you could box up a stack and send them to me to use as packing?


My supply seems to be depleted, Earl. Spent more on my shop than my retirement savings lost in the market weirdness… so far… I don't think I'll have to go back to work, but I might start thinking about projects to sell at craft fairs…


----------



## clieb91

Dave, glad it is that close then. that is certainly going to hurt a lot of people.

Was just talking to someone that runs a pottery place, this morning. Stopped to pick up pottery projects for my daughter and friend. Since she can not hold classes she is doing a pick up and drop off thing to try to have some income coming in. We just lost our only other Spring show, so hopefully I can drum up some online sales to tide us over to the holidays.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

> 23"?! Gary s gonna be making some big stuff!
> 
> - HokieKen


He's got the 24" Laguna Revo. With 1/2" of clearance and another inch between the spirals and the edge and then another 1/2" or so for the diameter of the rubber grippers, he should be able to reverse chuck almost a 21" bowl. Since it takes 2 plates like that, it weighs a ton. I moved my head stock to the end of my 18" lathe to test it and when I turned if off, it almost unscrewed the faceplate from the spindle (it didn't occur to me to lock down the set screws).


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just three more days until ship day. Hoping to see a bunch more Ses up there soon….

Hoping to get a date for the installation of the laminate flooring tomorrow. They don't have the quarter-round trim that's supposed to go around the edges, but I asked them to install ASAP, and they can just drop off the quarter round when it arrives.


----------



## mikeacg

Hoping to get my S today but may do 2 separate shipments due to time constraints (Main piece today and bonus stuff by Saturday). I have been dealing with issues on the home front. Mama (94-years-young) got to ride in an ambulance on Monday night. Not the flu or virus but severe diarrhea and sore back and shoulders from falling in the bathroom - hard enough to break the toilet tank - water everywhere! So now I get to install a new toilet as soon as it gets here (Can't buy anything decent in town so had to have it shipped!) The hospital is on lock-down so they won't even let me visit her and getting them to call back with any info is not high on their list of 'things-to-do'... OK, I've vented enough and it's time to get busy!!!
Hope you are all doing great through these strange times!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's pretty brutal, Mike. Hope your mama's ok and you can get her home soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Mike, I hate to hear that. Luckily mama's in a good spot and has a bed and I hate you can't see her but that's a good thing that they have the hospital on lockdown.

Nathan, I've had an idea for a new steady rest rattlin' around in my empty head for a bit. I may model it and see if it's feasible to have you cut and ship it.


----------



## HokieKen

Also, if any of you don't follow the hot deals thread, Woodsmith is giving away a free plan for folks quarantined in their shop (and the rest of us that are less fortunate). You can pick any of their plans and that's a pretty big selection! Here's the site. Just login or create an account and you'll get an e-mail link to start shopping


----------



## EarlS

Dave - this might work for baseboard trim: thermoplastic baseboard trim


----------



## bndawgs

Trying to decide which plan to get.

I got the edge sander plans with another credit


----------



## HokieKen

There's a ton to pick from Steve. I've been pondering ideas for a good way to carry my carving tools when I travel and found a couple of good ideas on there. I ended up going with this one:









Now I just need some time to actually build it…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Earl, but I was wondering if I even wanted the trim. It'll just keep me from pushing my workbench all the way to the wall. If it's a problem, I'll be fine with no trim, and I can use my brad-nailer to tack the trim on later if I decide I need it. Or I can just have 72 feet of quarter-round in the scraps bin.

My main concern is that I get the flooring installed before they shut down installs. Preferably today or tomorrow, so I can start moving into the shop this weekend.

Feeling pretty lucky that's the biggest problem I have at the moment. Got a friend in Australia whose wife is in Japan and it looks like they're going to be stranded apart from each other for the duration thanks to various travel bans.


----------



## Keebler1

Hope your mom gets better Mike.

Now I have 3 emails should I get 3 plans or be good and only get 1?


----------



## HokieKen

If you have to ask, you know the answer Keebler ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry about your mom Mike :<((( as Kenny said she is in a good place …. after i put in my email and password i found out i have 2 credits and I am claiming both of them :<))


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser… Off cuts from the Bonus. Bloodwood Osage Orange Gaboon Ebony American Elm Hard Maple. Any ideas on what to do with these. Hate to burn'em


----------



## HokieKen

Knife scales, chisel/screwdriver handles, pen blanks? Lots of possibilities Bill! You could send em to a group of vets to glue up for turning too ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Glue them up and make coasters


----------



## EarlS

> Thanks, Earl, but I was wondering if I even wanted the trim. It'll just keep me from pushing my workbench all the way to the wall. If it's a problem, I'll be fine with no trim, and I can use my brad-nailer to tack the trim on later if I decide I need it. Or I can just have 72 feet of quarter-round in the scraps bin.
> 
> My main concern is that I get the flooring installed before they shut down installs. Preferably today or tomorrow, so I can start moving into the shop this weekend.
> 
> Feeling pretty lucky that's the biggest problem I have at the moment. Got a friend in Australia whose wife is in Japan and it looks like they're going to be stranded apart from each other for the duration thanks to various travel bans.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Nice thing about the trim is that it isn't very thick but it protects the wallboard from getting dinged buy stuff being pushed into it, like mobile bases or bench legs. It glues on (liquid nails or other adhesive) so no nailing. I put it in my shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I get it, Earl. Used similar stuff in my basement bathroom in Minneapolis. But the quarter round has already been paid for, so I'll get that (eventually), whether it's installed or not. I'm mostly just concerned they don't hold up the install of the flooring while waiting for the trim.

As I said, it could be worse. Ran into a neighbor this morning who runs his own business and is having to lay off people for the first time ever since opening his doors in the 70s.

Bill, I've got a USPS medium box full of offcuts like that (somewhere). My plan was to glue them together in a pretty pattern, then cut them to make striped knife scales and tool handles. Actually, I have a plank about 1.5"x4"x 8" or so where the 8" is made up of about 50 layers glued together somewhere, too. Really want to be able to unpack my boxes soon…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave did you hear anything about the floor today :<)))


----------



## bndawgs

This was a cool video


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not yet, Tony. Plumbers are out trying to get ready for that inspection, but just had to run to town (with our water shut off) for more supplies. Grr.

Edit to add: just heard back. Flooring goes in tomorrow, and we've got two or three inspectors coming by tomorrow, too. Guess the general contractor is going to try and get his check sooner rather than later.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very nice Dave

4 Jeff : 


















easy peasy Buddy :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whoops. Flooring gets delivered here tomorrow, but the install won't be until Monday. They're going to give it the weekend to acclimate to my shop. Makes sense, but I have to put off moving in until Tuesday.

Berm is done and paid for. Retaining walls begin tomorrow, too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> very nice Dave
> 
> 4 Jeff :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy peasy Buddy :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks Tony! I'll copy that. Part two is up also, by the way.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Mark as received awesome items.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Woodmaster1 is 5th in the *PSR* club :<))


----------



## Lazyman

> .
> 
> Nathan, I ve had an idea for a new steady rest rattlin around in my empty head for a bit. I may model it and see if it s feasible to have you cut and ship it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Just let me know Kenny. It's sort of funny because that's the next thing that Gary is talking about making. Next though, I have to figure out what's going on when I try to flatten the spoilboard. For some reason I am getting weird steps on every other pass with the fly cutter. I suspect that the router is slightly tilted but I cannot see any sort of adjustment for that. I might have to see if I can shim the Z axis it or something.


----------



## clieb91

Tony, I need an R. Got a box today and will look forward to opening it shortly. 
Also printed out my label and requested pick up tomorrow, so should be an S to add tomorrow evening.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Nathan that's sweet! 
Shop's looking great Dave! 
Sorry to hear about your mom Mike, like I think someone said it's probably the safest place for her right now. 
I'm planning to finish up and ship mine tomorrow, I might be setting a new record for largest swap item- my victim might have to ditch something to make room for it ;-) I kept it small enough it doesn't have to go truck freight though bahahaha

Oh and thanks to Kenny for posting the woodsmith plan freebie- it try to stay off the hot deal thread it usually results in an impulse buy 
I've got plans for this awesome chest now!


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks for all your kind words about Mama guys! I did manage to SHIP my project today so at least I accomplished something. Bonus box will be shipping separately…
New toilet and accessories showed up a couple days early so I got that installed tonight as well. Need a new feed line but I hooked up the old one just for a temporary solution (leaks something awful!). I put a towel on the floor and turn it on and off as I need it. Cool unit that has 2 separate flushing options… Not sure Mama will understand how it works but I'm thinking she'll just be glad she doesn't have to go out in the yard!!!


----------



## EarlS

> Sorry to hear about your mom Mike, like I think someone said it s probably the safest place for her right now.
> *I m planning to finish up and ship mine tomorrow, I might be setting a new record for largest swap item*- my victim might have to ditch something to make room for it ;-) I kept it small enough it doesn t have to go truck freight though bahahaha
> 
> - GrantA


Grant - have you no shame - shipping your mom off as a swap bonus item??? Sounds like something Kenny would do. ;+P


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

> Grant - have you no shame - shipping your mom off as a swap bonus item??? Sounds like something Kenny would do. ;+P
> 
> - EarlS


Not a chance Earl. It's very possible a grandkid may show up as a bonus item in some future swap though…


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Thanks for the heads up on Woodsmith. Scary part is as I'm scrolling through the plans I realize I have a ton of them in the pile of back issues sitting on my bookshelf. I went with something pretty basic.










My daughter likes the Shaker concepts ever since she read a book about them. Planning to build this for her to perhaps help in organizing her painting supplies.

Swap Item is on the front porch waiting for pick up.All I'll say is that is heading north 

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mike makes 6 in the club now it keeps getting better everyday now :<)))


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. Maybe the next swap should be a surprise Woodsmith project. If Grant is going to make that chest, I'd sign up for sure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i picked the adjustable box join jig for my one plan :<))

i like how the sides ride the slots *HERE IT IS* :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Good choice Tony. I ordered some cherry this morning for the cantilevered storage thing I posted yesterday. I'm not getting much shop time lately so I decided to order some stock that was already thickness sanded to 3/8". Not having to mill the stock will cut my build time way down


----------



## GR8HUNTER

them hinges are very fun to figure out Kenny as i did them on a swap item :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

For this swap or a previous one Tony?


----------



## mikeacg

I'm picking Mama up at 4:00 to bring her home again! I did a bit of work on the new toilet to keep this one from getting broken and I used wood so look for a new project!

Hoping to get my 2nd S for shipping the rest of my Surprise project in a few minutes (Do i get extra credit for having 2 S's????)


----------



## clieb91

Tony, Sign me up for the club. Box is on the way Mailman picked it up about an hour ago.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I m picking Mama up at 4:00 to bring her home again! I did a bit of work on the new toilet to keep this one from getting broken and I used wood so look for a new project!
> 
> Hoping to get my 2nd S for shipping the rest of my Surprise project in a few minutes (Do i get extra credit for having 2 S s????)
> 
> - mikeacg


I don't think you get two S's Mike but having seen what you sent for the first S I know your recipient will seriously cherish that thing in his shop for the rest of his days. No doubt. I'm jealous of the thing for sure.

Glad you get to bring your mom home. I'll be lucky to even make it to her age. Glad she's well.


----------



## Bluenote38

Picture taken - letter written - box packed - shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> i picked the adjustable box join jig for my one plan :<))
> 
> i like how the sides ride the slots *HERE IT IS* :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I made one a couple of years ago. It works great good choice. I have a box joint jig for the Tablesaw using a single, 2 different router box jigs as well. I use some of them demonstrating how to make different types of woodworking joints.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> For this swap or a previous one Tony?
> 
> - HokieKen


it was a box swap first one Mike was in he went to him :<))

WELCOME TO THE CLUB Chris :<))


----------



## mikeacg

> I don't think you get two S's Mike but having seen what you sent for the first S I know your recipient will seriously cherish that thing in his shop for the rest of his days. No doubt. I'm jealous of the thing for sure.
> 
> Glad you get to bring your mom home. I'll be lucky to even make it to her age. Glad she's well.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks for your kind words Dave! I'm hoping he likes both boxes just as well. I like to spoil my mentors!

Mama is so happy to be home but really enjoyed her hospital visit. Everyone was so nice to her and they all want to take her home with them! Maybe I should include her in a swap? WWKD - What Would Kenny Do?


----------



## bndawgs

I got this edge sander with an old credit


----------



## HokieKen

> For this swap or a previous one Tony?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> it was a box swap first one Mike was in he went to him :<))
> 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB Chris :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


You must not have posted it as a project Tony. Tsk tsk.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I turned my stock chart upside down, and it looked really good.

So, I was thinking, while I am at it, lets see what else we can do to make things look good; and I took my money out of my wallet, counted it, folded it in half, and then I had twice as much.

So, my world is looking pretty good. But I will be totally crushed if they cancel Tranny Childrens- Story Hour at the local library. And I think they are going to, so slug down some whiskey in my memory.


----------



## mikeacg

You must not have been paying attention Kenny! Tsk, tsk, tsk…

This was my first swap and it blew me away!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes there it is ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

i forgot to take pictures before boxing it up please dont look at the very poor finish on it :<((


----------



## clieb91

That is one awesome looking box, which reminds me I have a box to open. I have a number of projects around the house today and some stuff happening in the shop, so think I will plan to open tonight to reward myself 

Here's the start to a random weekend project in the shop.. 









Hope its a good weekend for all.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

That's great Tony! Now that Mike posts it, I do remember seeing it  Luckily, I got the plans so I don't have to do any of the maths myself to get the hinges right.


----------



## bndawgs

I need to get some shop time in today. But I don't know what I feel like doing.


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone need a 10ft door?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I need to get some shop time in today. But I don t know what I feel like doing.
> 
> - Steve


build an edge sander LOL :<))


----------



## bndawgs

> I need to get some shop time in today. But I don t know what I feel like doing.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> build an edge sander LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I have thought about starting that.

This guy makes it look so easy


----------



## HokieKen

You have a lathe, right Steve? Whenever I get the urge for shop time but don't have a particular project to work on, turning is usually my go-to


----------



## Keebler1

Count me as shipped. Darn that was an expensive project to ship. Think I paid more for shipping than materials


----------



## Bluenote38

Shipped USPS! Should arrive by Wednesday.


----------



## Keebler1

How long does spray poly and shellac last? Have a bunch at the church that i need to get rid of. I wont have a use for it for a while but will take it if its still good


----------



## bndawgs

Well, I got talked into making a barbie shower.



















First coat of paint on the inside


----------



## Keebler1

At least you have a helper in the shop. I got a phone call from my niece last year saying she wanted a table in the shape of a heart. Never even offered to help make it. Of course she got one for Christmas


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Still waiting to add an *S* to Grant

Keebler and myself just joined the *P* *S* *R* Club … and I must say I am very very very happy with my gift and it shall be cherished forever is it reveal day yet LOL :<))))))))))))))))))

Steve looks like your helper needs a nicer step stool better time then making that crappy sander quality time with a young'un cant be beat


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> How long does spray poly and shellac last? Have a bunch at the church that i need to get rid of. I wont have a use for it for a while but will take it if its still good
> 
> - Keebler1


 Dump the shellac. Ya never know….........


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I knew you would like that Tony!! I'm jealous of that one. Would love something like that in my shop AND it's not something I can make myself!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> is it reveal day yet LOL :<))))))))))))))))))


Well, if I were running this show, and everyone has a PSR, I would say it's reveal day. But you'll need to talk to the guy running things. He might get difficult on ya. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You'll never have a swap with Grant in it that reveals early. Just sayin.


----------



## Keebler1

Or me. I usually wait till ship day to ship.


----------



## bndawgs

This is about to happen


----------



## GrantA

Tony in case you didn't see it yet I emailed you a tracking number yesterday, all good here with a Wed eta for delivery 
Yeah I'll never be early that's a fact. I also won't ever hold up a planned reveal date even if I have to overnight something ;-p
This one's too big for usps so it's going fedex.

Whatcha cooking Steve?? Looks delicious!


----------



## bndawgs

Mojito lime chicken and a few skrimps on there now


----------



## mikeacg

> Tony in case you didn t see it yet I emailed you a tracking number yesterday, all good here with a Wed eta for delivery
> Yeah I ll never be early that s a fact. I also won t ever hold up a planned reveal date even if I have to overnight something ;-p
> This one s too big for usps so it s going fedex.
> 
> Whatcha cooking Steve?? Looks delicious!
> 
> - GrantA


Are you shipping to Tony Grant? I am so confused…


----------



## GrantA

Noooo… Or am I??? 
He's in charge so I sent him a tracking number either way


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Grant got his *S* he is correct i forgot to check the email LOL … TOO LATE TO FIRE ME I GUESS :<))

ONLY 4 more *R* then i can show you guys something bee you tee full I deff. I got the best package


----------



## Keebler1

Grant i sure could've used your help with shipping if i hadn't have waited till last dsy to ship. Clerk at the ship store ised a coupon and it still costed $97


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, what in the hell did you make? Rofl

Think the most i ever paid for shipping something was like $50. And that was 8 dozen softballs.


----------



## GrantA

WTF Keebler I thought you guys all knew to hit me up if you needed a hand, I hate to see friends pay too much! If it was fedex I might still be able to help, if not I'm sorry it happened!


----------



## Keebler1

No big deal Grant. I still havent learned to make projects that fit flat rate boxes


----------



## Keebler1

Can I use Mylands friction polish on a bowl? If not what would be best?


----------



## clieb91

Mylands can be used on a bowl if it is a display piece, I would use an oil if it is going to be used to eat of. I know all finishes are food safe.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Ok mylands on outside and butcher block oil inside work?


----------



## DavePolaschek

No shop progress at all today. So just to keep things interesting, we had a plumber come over and cut open the bedroom wall and replace about a foot of copper pipe for the bathroom sink. Had a few pinholes corroded through it that had hosed down the inside of the wall.

Sigh.

Really glad I got shipped early so I wasn't getting coughed on at the postal orifice today.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Killing time in the shop since we need to limit our trips too necessities. I started a cradle for the wife's dolls I will post it in projects when I am done.
.


----------



## Keebler1

Pen I just made. Red oak is the wood



















First real bowl without help. Made with mahogany. Finished outside with mylands friction polish and the inside with cutting board oil.


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Just couldn't go a day with out a contractor around huh? Sorry to hear about the pipes and wall though, glad you caught it before it turned into something larger though.

Keebler, Those both came out looking good.

Woodmaster, Looks like it is going to be a nice way to display them. We haven't gotten to total isolation yet, but I've got a number of projects ready if we do.

Steve, Missed the Barbie Shower earlier. Glad you could accept the job and get some help to boot. Hope she comes back to help ya with more projects.

One good thing about this forced homeschooling thing is my daughter will get shop class 

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

Don't feel too bad Keebler - you are not alone!!! I spent about $50 shipping 2 packages this time but the last swap was close to $100 (and that doesn't count the Ebay shipping for the make-up cases I bid on. I won 3 auctions by accident because I was busy and not paying attention. The good part is I got to pick the best one for Kenny's stealth beer case! I think the cigarette burn mark on the top really helped sell the undercover idea and I still have 2 nice little cases to play with…)










If the government shuts us all down, I'm ready! I have a brand-new Sfumato embroidery program to learn to use, a 3D modeling program that I haven't had much time to play with, a 3 spindle shaper that needs to be wired up and a panel saw just begging to be mounted on a rolling cart… Plus a bunch of wiring to finish up at the store in time for my final inspection in April. Never a dull moment up here!

Stay safe and keep making sawdust!


----------



## EarlS

You guys suck!!!!

I spent yesterday driving to Ames (IA State) to pack up the youngest daughter's stuff and bring it home. Fortunately, the traffic on I-80 was light, mostly semi's. I also did manage to get a second coat of Arm-R-Seal on the drawer fronts. I'm pre-finishing all of the closet cabinet components with the intention to assemble them in place in the closets.

Today should be a full day in the shop. I'm not planning to go anywhere either. I made a stop at Menard's since it was on the way home last night. Place was packed!!!! Grabbed the screws and foam brushes and got out as fast as I could. Lots of interesting folks wandering around in there, kind of reminded me of Walmart.

Still have to move the oldest out of her apartment this week. Anyone need a metal futon?


----------



## Woodmaster1

The apartment above the garage has went from when needed for kids that come to see us to the quarantine area if needed. Hopefully we won't need it, everything is good for now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, Just couldn't go a day with out a contractor around huh? Sorry to hear about the pipes and wall though, glad you caught it before it turned into something larger though.


Thanks. The good thing is that it's dry enough here that we don't have to worry much about mold from it.

And we went all day today with no contractors. It felt kinda weird, but my sweetie sure liked it.

Tomorrow they put the flooring into my shop, and some time later in the week the polyurea will go down on the garage side. Other than that, it's all just landscaping work.

Tomorrow I also need to run to the post office. Mailing a few n95 masks I had to a friend's daughter who works in a hospital. They ran out, and the administrator told them to use scarves.

Maybe Tuesday I'll run to town and buy a pickup load of pine for my book cases. Be nice to get in the shop and start working on a project…

Rest of you are pretty quiet today. Hope it was a good day of rest.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Tomorrow I also need to run to the post office. Mailing a few n95 masks I had to a friend s daughter who works in a hospital. They ran out, and *the administrator told them to use scarves*.
> ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hey, scarves will catch almost half of the viral particles. Better than nothing, but not as good as an old t-shirt, an anti-microbial pillowcase, or a torn up vacuum-cleaner bag. Probably even a coffee filter (lots of those on the shelves still) would be better.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Durn it, Dave! You just ruined my new enterprise by telling everyone about the "anti-microbial pillowcase." I was just on my way out to buy them all; then I was gonna rewire them, go to town, practicing social distancing, of course, and make a fortune marketing the new and improved Anti Corona Virus Catching Device.

Thanks a million. Hmmff


----------



## bigblockyeti

I bought a bunch of N95 masks a few years ago when on sale for sanding and the like. I'm still sitting on ~100 of them, wonder if they're worth very much right now?


----------



## RichBolduc

Thankfully Katalox is gorgeous… Because it sucks to work with…. So even though I skipped this swap…. I'm working on getting a small stock pile of craft items to try at a market.



















Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I've never turned Katalox Rich but I've used it for other stuff. It is a pain but it's worth it. Bowl looks great  I like the concentric circles on the bottom.

Yeti - you could probably make a buck or two. I know that I'm not buying any cartridges for my respirator any time soon…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very beautiful bowl Rich :<))

GR8 job mailing the mask Dave …but just as Kenny said its a damn shame :<((


----------



## Lazyman

I have some 5 micron filter media that I was planning to eventually use to make a replacement 1st stage pleated filter for my shop air filter. My wife read that people are sewing their own filters by sandwiching something like that between 2 pieces of fabric and adding some elastic so we are planning to send some of the filter media to a couple of friends who sew to make some extra filters for my daughter who is a nurse in KC MO and my other daughter who lives in NYC. Couldn't hurt. Should be washable too.

EDIT: looks like the 5 micron media is out of stock but they still have 1 micron media.


----------



## Keebler1

Gonna use some copper that Grant sent me for ferrules for my lathe tool handles. Whats the best way once its drilled and epoxied to clean/polish it up?


----------



## RichBolduc

A buffing wheel, but that will destroy/tarnish the buffer. You could also use a polishing past with a Dremel tool's buffer.

Rich



> Gonna use some copper that Grant sent me for ferrules for my lathe tool handles. Whats the best way once its drilled and epoxied to clean/polish it up?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## Keebler1

Would something like Brasso with a rag work or is that a waste of money?


----------



## EarlS

> Gonna use some copper that Grant sent me for ferrules for my lathe tool handles. Whats the best way once its drilled and epoxied to clean/polish it up?
> 
> - Keebler1


Emory cloth to start with then maybe brasso and 0000 steel wool??


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh and to make a bunch of you jealous… I sold my Jet 20" metal drill press Friday…. I loaded a Nova Voyager in my truck bed 20 minutes ago…

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Durn it, Dave! You just ruined my new enterprise by telling everyone about the "anti-microbial pillowcase." I was just on my way out to buy them all; then I was gonna rewire them, go to town, practicing social distancing, of course, and make a fortune marketing the new and improved Anti Corona Virus Catching Device.
> 
> Thanks a million. Hmmff


Coffee filters are pretty fine and not on the list, Brian. And when I checked yesterday, those were still in stock at the grocery store.



> Gonna use some copper that Grant sent me for ferrules for my lathe tool handles. Whats the best way once its drilled and epoxied to clean/polish it up?


I always just use the wire wheel that's on my bench grinder for rough cleanup on ferrules, then follow up with 0000 steel wool. Brasso with a rag is gonna take a while, I expect. Unless you chuck the handle up in your lathe or cordless drill…. ;-)



> I bought a bunch of N95 masks a few years ago when on sale for sanding and the like. I'm still sitting on ~100 of them, wonder if they're worth very much right now?


Yeti, my friend's daughter was happy to pay $15 in shipping for $15 worth of masks. But I'd rather donate to someone working in healthcare than try to make a buck. I figure karma's a bitch and I don't want to end up in the NYT like the guys with 18000 bottles of hand sanitizer complaining that they couldn't mark them up 10x on Amazon any more.



> Thankfully Katalox is gorgeous… Because it sucks to work with….


True dat. I've been working on a katalox item since shipping, and basically gave up until I have my workbench set up again. Without decent workholding, it goes from sucking to outright dangerous. At least my chisel-bite was nice and clean and healed quickly.

What are there, four packages in-flight at the moment? Is it reveal day yet?


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I have no intentions of polishing by hand especially when I have a tool to help


----------



## HokieKen

Brasso works wonders on tarnish Keebler. If it's worse than that, sandpaper then polishing compound on a cotton wheel is my go-to.



> Ohhh and to make a bunch of you jealous… I sold my Jet 20" metal drill press Friday…. I loaded a Nova Voyager in my truck bed 20 minutes ago…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Hell yes I'm jealous. Of you and the dude that got the Jet!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd never mark up the boxes to $200 or more as seen on Amazon, I too do believe in karma, plus I bought them because I'll use them, my family might need them. I saw the nyt article on the hoarding of masks and sanitizer, the money spent on investigating these folks would be better spent in paying them a small profit and getting their stockpiles into the hands of those who need them, doing so would represent a level of logic society is no where close to achieving!


----------



## HokieKen

I still haven't made up my mind about the dudes in that NYT article. On the one hand, I want to punch them in the mouth for price gouging. On the other hand, they're just exploiting supply and demand like good little capitalists.


----------



## Bluenote38

Mark me as Received! I really hope that there a box of Thin Mints in there too


----------



## HokieKen

Thin Mints are for girls Bill. Be a man and get some Somoas ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

True that. I can easily finish a box of samoas off in a single sitting.


----------



## RichBolduc

Thin Mints and Tagalongs for life

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Tagalongs are righteous too. Thin Mints are still for girls though.


----------



## HokieKen

And once again my decision not to breed proves brilliant.

Also I didn't vote for Northam so you can't lay him at my feet either.

Geeze. I'm pretty sure I'm never wrong about anything.


----------



## bndawgs

Just sent the wife out to get some groceries. There is going to be a run on stuff now.

Loading all my magazines now.


----------



## Bluenote38

LMAO - I sent mine out earlier and loaded all my mags too. I've been baiting the "Yard Herd" just in case I need fresh venison later next week ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

You misunderstood what Steve was talking about Bill. He's out of toilet paper so he's resorting to old magazines until the wife gets back.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, I always figured I'd buy some cheap socks from Walmart if it got too bad.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll eat a loaded magazine before I willingly go to a Walmart.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WELCOME 2 THE CLUB Bill …. 3 more *R*s and we will have reveal wooo hooooo

ps i like the GS cookies that have PB on top of them covered in choc. dont know the name :<)))))))))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, I usually just mount ferrules on a scrap piece of wood turned to about the right size and polish on the lathe. 1000+ wet/dry sandpaper will polish pretty nicely but you can finish with a polishing compound or even the Brasso with a cotton rag as well. I try to do this on a separate piece because the dust can discolor the wood, especially if you haven't put a finish on it yet. Here is an example of the discoloration that I decided to take to an extreme. You can put some spray lacquer on it to prevent tarnishing.

Note: Make sure when using cloths on a spinning lathe to NOT wrap them around you fingers. You don't want to get wrapped around the lathe. Likewise, when sanding, never wrap the sandpaper completely around the piece and pinch it together with one hand. It can grab and pull your fingers in with it. If wrapping around a piece, hold each end with a different hand. If something grabs, it will just pull it out of your hand.


----------



## HokieKen

Those are the Tagalongs Tony ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I like all GS cookies, thats one thing I surely do miss. That, and trout fishing in northern NJ rivers.

Jeez, it appears as though you guys have made some really cool stuff. I sure do hope my recipient is not underwhelmed by my entry.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Crap, *gov blackface* just closed schools for the remainder of the year.
> 
> - Steve


Hahaha Surprised he still had a job after that photo.



> Lol, I always figured I d buy some cheap socks from Walmart if it got too bad.
> 
> - Steve


I figure we used cloth diapers when my boys were babies. Saved a lot of money on pampers. Just change the kid, rinse diaper in toilet and place in diaper pail. When full, wash diapers while holding your nose. Should work with socks too!


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan if I just epoxied the ferrule to the handle and polished the brass then finished turning do you think the copper would discolor the wood? First handle is rosewood i believe the second will be cherry. Was going to put ferrule on then turn the front of the handle down to the ferrule like I was turning a pen down to the bushings


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I still haven t made up my mind about the dudes in that NYT article. On the one hand, I want to punch them in the mouth for price gouging. On the other hand, they re just exploiting supply and demand like good little capitalists.
> 
> - HokieKen


Every time I hear about someone getting cracked down on with something like this, I think about the cost of epinephrine vs. the cost of an epipen and how some are allow to gouge just because they have better lobbyists.


----------



## mikeacg

Since the world is about to end, I vote we start revealing now! Ha ha ha!

(I am a bad, bad man but most of you already know that!)

Mike

I'm thinking about cranking up my mail order businesses again since our stupid governor just shut almost every business in the state down. I still have the websites up - just need to add the shopping carts back! I'm pretty sure they will never shut down the Post Office, FedEx or UPS. If we lost the mail service, how would the IRS get our payments for last year's taxes?


----------



## mikeacg

> Every time I hear about someone getting cracked down on with something like this, I think about the cost of epinephrine vs. the cost of an epipen and how some are allow to gouge just because they have better lobbyists.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti is right! And wasn't it a Virginia politician (D) whose daughter runs that outfit?

Time to start holding their feet to the fire - no matter what side of the aisle they are on!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know Mike? No idea who runs that or who they're parents are ;-)

Yeti - Epipens are a value add to raw materials. IMO that's a big step up from what the sanitizer guys did. Of course it's all subjective. I'll have to do some research about Epipen production…. I would think any patents would have run out by now so there should be a flood of market competition to drive prices down?


----------



## mikeacg

https://mavenroundtable.io/theintellectualist/news/joe-manchin-s-daughter-was-responsible-for-increasing-epipen-prices-by-400-nVpvoJFn_0ioYZ8YVlEd7A

Hope I don't blow up your phone Kenny!


----------



## Woodmaster1

On a lighter note I got around to redoing my dust collection system to make automatic when you open the blast gate. I have had the stuff to do it for over a year. I should not have waited that long it works great.


----------



## EarlS

> (I am a bad, bad man but most of you already know that!)
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


I think that is the motto of this raggedy band of heathens. After all, Kenny fits right in, and so does Grant, Mike K, Brian (over in Espana)......

Post some pics of the newly remodeled DC set up.

I'm officially working from home until this mess clears up. Now that all of the in-patient and out patient therapy has been cancelled, my better half is now the official "greeter" at one of the hospitals, checking everyone that wants to come in. She said she had to put her mask in a bag overnight and reuse it. Not sure what they are doing with the gloves. I just hope their protective equipment is sufficient as there are CV-19 cases in the hospital already.


----------



## RichBolduc

Speaking of dust collection…..I got some work to do…










Dust Right 1250

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I've got a floor in my shop. And just in time, because the governor locked down New Mexico this afternoon. It remains to be seen whether I'll be able to pickup the $900 worth of pine I ordered this afternoon in order to build my bookcases or not. I expect I will, but you never know…

Pictures to follow. Currently trying to get the lights in the shop working. There's a dead short somewhere so if I turn on the breaker for the lights, it trip immediately. Not sure when I'll see an electrician to sort that out. Or a plumber to put the sink back in that the flooring guys removed. But I can start moving my crap in and unpacking boxes tomorrow, so it's all good.


----------



## Keebler1

For those with SO that work in hospitals heres an idea. If you have an RZ mask with new filter could they not reuse them for a certain period of time? Im sure you can still get the replacement filters.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I ll eat a *loaded magazine* before I willingly go to a Walmart.
> 
> - HokieKen


Read your statement again, then go back and read this:



> You misunderstood what Steve was talking about Bill. He s out of toilet paper so he s *resorting to old magazines* until the wife gets back.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry Kenny, I'd rather go to a Walmart.


----------



## HokieKen

I said what I said John.


----------



## EarlS

> I said what I said John.
> 
> - HokieKen


What about CORN??


----------



## HokieKen

Forgot about corn. Guess I'll got to Walmart. Dammit :-(


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan if I just epoxied the ferrule to the handle and polished the brass then finished turning do you think the copper would discolor the wood? First handle is rosewood i believe the second will be cherry. Was going to put ferrule on then turn the front of the handle down to the ferrule like I was turning a pen down to the bushings
> 
> - Keebler1


Darker woods won't be as big of a problem as lighter ones so with your wood choices, it probably wont' be a problem. You can always just mask it off with some tape to protect any unfinished wood. It's not a bad idea to do that before you epoxy anyway just so you have less work to clean up any epoxy that squeezes out. I personally prefer to get the length done before I glue on the ferrule but I have don't it that way too.

How are you going to be holding the piece on the lathe as you turn down the end to the length of the ferrule? Will it be between centers or are using a chuck? If in a chuck, keep the tails stock engaged as long as you can.


----------



## Keebler1

Hold it between centers. Have a spur center for headstock and a cone live center for tailstock. The live center leaves a few marks at the opening for inserting the bar but wont really be noticeable unless you look for them


----------



## HokieKen

The way I do what you're doing Keebler is to turn the tenon and fit the ferrule first. Then I'll put the ferrule on and scribe a pencil line around the OD of it. Then remove the ferrule and turn to the pencil line. I prefer to turn without the ferrules in place most of the time because I don't like the inevitable scratches I get on brass/bronze/copper ones and I don't like the way steel ones dull my tools.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Forgot about corn. Guess I ll got to Walmart. Dammit :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Watch out for those Walmartians, I hear they eat babies and drink mountain dew.

Doesnt appear as though Costco is much different, but what nationality Costco, I dont know.


----------



## HokieKen

The in-laws are running low on TP so my wife asked me to stop at Kroger and pick them up a pack this morning since there's one on my way to work and they open at 7:00. So I stopped and was turned away at the door because they are reserving 7-8am Tuesday-Thursday for 60+ year olds. Not many situations where I get stopped and told I can't enter because I'm not old enough ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

They tried to have designated hours for the senior citizens here and people just went in anyways. It's getting crazy. They closed all the school playgrounds and sports fields too. There's going to be riots once it starts getting warmer.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFLMAO - Yeah Kenny, usually it's cuz your not tall enough ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> They tried to have designated hours for the senior citizens here and people just went in anyways. It s getting crazy. They closed all the school playgrounds and sports fields too. There s going to be riots once it starts getting warmer.
> 
> - Steve


They had employees at the door here and they wouldn't let you in the store even if you were a big enough ass to try to go in anyway Steve.

I heard a list of essential vs. nonessential on the radio this morning and it kinda chapped my ass. Parks and recreation areas are all closed. Even the ones where you can easily maintain social distancing standards. Know what's not closed? Liquor stores. Know who owns every liquor store in the state? The state. Grumble, grumble, grumble.


----------



## Lazyman

Damn commies.


----------



## mikeacg

My list of non-essential personnel includes all politicians…

I don't see the lumberyard on any lists. I called them and they said they think they are essential - and I agree - but who knows what those pencil-necked geeks in the capital will decide!


----------



## HokieKen

So far in VA, hardware and building/trade supply stores are considered essential and will be open. Most are operating at reduced hours but no problem getting those things around here Mike.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

come on reveal day :<))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I am a very happy boy :<)))))))))))))))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Feed stores on the "essential" list here, so if theres no food, will always have a large supply of chicken feed and molasses flavored horse crunchies to fall back on. Pro´ly makes a fine soup. And I can sprout the wheat from the feed and make wheat grass smoothies. Yum. And no, I dont do smoothies, unless the main ingredient is beer.


----------



## RichBolduc

How long till Kenny resorts to cannibalism and eats squirrels? Or has he already?

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I don't see the lumberyard on any lists. I called them and they said they think they are essential - and I agree - but who knows what those pencil-necked geeks in the capital will decide!


The lumber yard where I placed an order for a load of pine yesterday has decided they're essential. Yay! But I realized I only ordered half what I actually need. Oh well. Guess there will be a Phase 2. And probably a Phase 3, since I'm only building cases that will sit on the floor for now. But with the plumbing leak, I got to see inside the wall, so I have a better idea of how to hang the upper cases.

Got some pictures of the shop.



















Saw this story about abandoned nursing homes in Spain. Man, things are going to get worse before they get better, I fear. Last I heard, the US is running about ten days behind Spain.

Three packages still in transit? I think we can make it to reveal day!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

beer smoothies *BAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*WOW* Dave i could live in there looks like a very nice place to build or just hang out sipping a nice cold one :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm one of 3….
Maybe today will be the day?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> beer smoothies *BAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))*


I'd watch *that* on YouTube!

When I was tailgating at minor league baseball games in St. Paul, I had a hand-cranked blender for parking lot margaritas (or daiquiris). I bet, with slow enough cranking, you could make a beer smoothie without getting rained on….


----------



## bndawgs

I like bourbon slushies


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, When are you having the pews installed or are you going to make them yourself?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

back wall windows are all wrong for a church should be 1-1-5-1-1-1-1-1 :<))


----------



## mikeacg

The new shop is looking great Dave! Congrats!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. No pews for now, Nathan. But my lumber will be ready either this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Included in the order is a bunch of pine for cleats on the walls so I can hang my tool tills. Between that and the dirt that I'll track in moving everything into the shop before the driveway in front of it is done, I'll have it looking less like a chapel plenty soon.

Plumber just left after reinstalling the sink. Getting closer…


----------



## EarlS

I want to know who is taking Dave's pictures - Looks like a cowboy.


----------



## HokieKen

It's just this guy Earl.


----------



## Keebler1

Thinking about a bandsaw and doing the research. Looks like shipped with their mobile base these are about $810-830. Any siggestions of which one? All three are grizzly same model pretty much just a slight difference in specs. Or should i really look at something else?


----------



## bndawgs

I don't have any complaints with my rikon 10-326


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It's just this guy Earl.


Nice job, Kenny. Caught me while I was eating soup with that one and I've spent the last half hour cleaning noodles out of my iPad.

As for the shadows, I ordered a couple new Stetsons last week. The sun is strong enough here that I had a sunburned neck, and it wasn't even the middle of March, so I got two hats with wider brims to better shield me. First time I've ever mail-ordered a hat, and one fits great, and the other (in the same size) is about a quarter or an eighth of an inch too small. Oh well. It's close enough that it'll stretch once I sweat into it a little. Just won't be happening this week. Today is the calm day of the week, so the wind is *only* 15-20 mph. Hang onto your hats, boys!


----------



## RichBolduc

I'd pass on the aluminum wheels of the middle bandsaw

Rich


----------



## EarlS

> It s just this guy Earl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I think I recognize that guy from the local branch of the Amish Mafia. You might see him at Handworks working as a bouncer for Roy Underhill.


----------



## HokieKen

I have the G0555LX with a riser block Keebler and I definitely recommend it. But, I would hit Craigslist and FB Marketplace for bandsaws. In most places they come up pretty often and for a lot less $. If you want a new one, then have at it but usually you can have a Delta-style 14" like the Grizzly for less than 1/2 of what you're gonna be paying for that one. I do think Grizzly is a good choice for used or new but there are others that are just as good or better in that price range. Rikons and Jets are worth a look. I think Woodcraft still has 10% off on Jet tools too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That is a mighty fine looking shop, Dave.

Worst comes to worse, you can always rent it out to some of the "trafficked" passers-through on their way to those sanctuary cities I heard tell about. I bet you can fit like fiddy of èm in there. Thats some serious green potential. Of course, the traffickers are gonna request, politely at first, their cut. You dont want to be curt with them, they have like bazookas, and laser-guided smart bombs, and drones, and nuclear subs.


----------



## GrantA

Hey Tony, got anymore of those Rs??

The mail lady brought me an awesome surprise today! I'm tired but I might have to work on something tonight to use my new toys


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Vernon and John need *R*s yet :<)))


----------



## GrantA

If any of you guys load ammo, I was surprised that midwayusa had a good selection of powder this morning. I've got a nice order inbound now


----------



## clieb91

Dave, The shop looks great.

Kenny, The only thing I'm going to say here on the Parks closing is its going to be a long month(i hope, not much more)... sigh. I went and bought wood for several projects in the hope that my hours will change.

Keebler, I second the FB or CL concept. I bought my first bandsaw off of CL an old Craftsman and it ran great for years, basically sold it for only a little less than I bought it for. Most tend to hold their value.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Oh yeah Keebler as for the bandsaw, I have tons of tools but no at would I pay $800+ for a bandsaw in that class. Watch craigslist/ facebook and get a 14" delta clone (my old faithful is a craftsman made in Taiwan) for a couple hundred. Add a fence (kreg is good, I have it on my craftsman) and IF you need extra height a riser. Add some good blades and get to it!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I missed a like brand new Delta X5 14" bandsaw with a new Kreg fence for $100 two weeks ago on FB and it had only been live for 9 minutes. Someone got one hell of a deal, they typically run ~$400 used in good condition around here.


----------



## GrantA

Damn that was a smokin deal yeti! A man just can't have too many bandsaws! 
You've got your resawing bandsaw, curve cutting bandsaw, one or more in between those two, then the same for metal, then the same in horizontal setups oh my! Portabands too…

Have we discussed that I may have a sickness? ;-p


----------



## EarlS

> Have we discussed that I may have a sickness? ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


We are here for you - to help with your problem. At least it is a bit less creepy than Kenny and his squirrel and cape fetish.

Here's an idea for you:


----------



## clieb91

Grant,Not sure I could justify that many saws but certainly wishing I had at least two of them. Be lot easier than having to always change out the blades. Some day…

In the meantime, hope to get some shop time in today to work on some projects. As well as get my daughter in the shop for home school shop class. Even though school is not going back I am encouraging her to work on those end of the year gifts for all of those teachers and admin that have helped her out through middle school.

Was thinking of getting her her own LJ account so she can post the projects and get the feedback directly. She's 13 and not on any social media other than Instagram. Any of you guys have thoughts about putting her on here?

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Except for Kenny's presence this platform is a lot healthier than regular social media. That stuff is scary.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Damn that was a smokin deal yeti! A man just can t have too many bandsaws!
> You ve got your resawing bandsaw, curve cutting bandsaw, one or more in between those two, then the same for metal, then the same in horizontal setups oh my! Portabands too…
> 
> Have we discussed that I may have a sickness? ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


It's not a sickness, it's a hobby in so much as actually using the tools being collected. I had four bandsaws before moving, 5 if you include the portaband. I kept the 20" the 14" and the portaband, not knowing what I'd have for shop space and footing the entire move bill meant it was time to downsize. When I get my shed done and can get kids crap, yard tools/equipment, bikes & motorcycles out of the garage, hoarding tools will once again be a go!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Was thinking of getting her her own LJ account so she can post the projects and get the feedback directly. She s 13 and not on any social media other than Instagram. Any of you guys have thoughts about putting her on here?
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I think its an excellent idea …. except she might be hitting you up for her own lathe LOL :<))


----------



## Lazyman

Instagram is probably higher risk than LJ. LJ actually does share information with Facebook which probably means also with Instagram. If you do sign her up, you might want to setup a new email address that is different than her Instagram one. You might want to double check that the rules allow kids under a certain age. I think the COPPA rules apply to kids under 13 but websites can have other restrictions.

Just realize that she could stumble upon one of the swap threads.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Just realize that she could stumble upon one of the swap threads.
> 
> - Lazyman


she might see Kenny in cape only waiting by the mailbox and thats not good for anyone LOL :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

If we thought Kenny could be controlled I would say sign her up for the next swap but don't think thatll ever happen


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but she can see that on Instagram too Tony ;-)

I think an LJ account is fine, even encouragable, for her Chris. Sure occasionally some threads are a little toilet-humory. But I doubt seriously a girl her age is liable to be interested in following a swap thread ;-) Like Nathan said though, I'd read the fine print for LJ rules.


> Damn that was a smokin deal yeti! A man just can t have too many bandsaws!
> You ve got your resawing bandsaw, curve cutting bandsaw, one or more in between those two, then the same for metal, then the same in horizontal setups oh my! Portabands too…
> 
> Have we discussed that I may have a sickness? ;-p
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> It s not a sickness, it s a hobby in so much as actually using the tools being collected. I had four bandsaws before moving, 5 if you include the portaband. I kept the 20" the 14" and the portaband, not knowing what I d have for shop space and footing the entire move bill meant it was time to downsize. When I get my shed done and can get kids crap, yard tools/equipment, bikes & motorcycles out of the garage, hoarding tools will once again be a go!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You built a shed Yeti. Grant bought a *warehouse*.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll look into it, she already has 2 email addresses. We will see about swaps she did a pen swap a few years ago with me. Was a lot of fun for her to send a pen off to someone she didn't know.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chris, I'm with the others. Put her on here, but with an email address other than the one she uses on FB/Instagram. Also with an ad-blocker, because there's malware in the ads here about once a month.

Rock retaining walls around the shop are getting done, and we just got six yards of 3/4" crushed aggregate dumped in the new driveway. I just need to drive back and forth across it a few times every rain this year, and that'll be in good shape. Also picked up my truckload of pine for my bookcases. Almost $200 in cut charges, plus almost 8% in tax and 3% for the credit card fee, but it's worth it I think. I'll still have to do some cutting and finishing, but a lot less than if I'd picked it up in 16' lengths.

Next job, getting the cleats on the walls so I can start moving my tills in.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks for the feedback guys. I ll look into it, she already has 2 email addresses. We will see about swaps she did a pen swap a few years ago with me. Was a lot of fun for her to send a pen off to someone she didn t know.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Pen swap is sounding like an awesome idea right about now  I'm jonesin' cause I had to sit this one out but my shop time is very limited. I can always squeeze in a pen or two though!


----------



## doubleG469

when are you guys revealing already? is it too late to join?


----------



## GrantA

Gary if you have something to send and anyone else does as well I can hook y'all up with overnight labels real quick! Or 2-day, reveal is 2 days away


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Pen swap is sounding like an awesome idea right about now  I m jonesin cause I had to sit this one out but my shop time is very limited. I can always squeeze in a pen or two though!
> 
> - HokieKen


I would have to sit that one out since I have not jumped down that rabbit hole yet I would love to make pens but not sure I want too :<))


----------



## bndawgs

hmmm, i have a chunk of cherry i could send gary


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> when are you guys revealing already? is it too late to join?
> 
> - doubleG469


just send to me Gary I will make sure it gets into the right hands :<)))


----------



## doubleG469

I owe Steve some whiskey glasses I have not gotten around to doing but that's a different story. I will actually try and get out and turn those today.


----------



## GrantA

I just got the new HF catalog, they have these grinder stands on. sale for $39.99, I have a similar one (older Craftsman brand) and haven't really decided what to do with multiple bench grinders at the new shop- I think I'll pickup a few of these and scratch that off my list. They're easy enough to drag around and somewhat nest together when not being used. thoughts? 
One of these may even be a great spot for the Sorby ProEdge to live…


----------



## Lazyman

Hmm, I might have to consider using a grinder stand for the Sorby Proedge I finally ordered from Rockler last night. I was trying to figure out the best place to put it. There is not much bench space left. Rockler doesn't appear to carry the fingernail profiling jig or the long grind jig so I had to order those from Amazon.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok goung down another rabbit hole here….someone help…..looking at starting casting. Not much mainly pen blanks a couple a weekend probably. Couple questions for those already doing it. Harbor freight pressure pot or TCP pressure pot?
Also would the $60 compressor work?

Tony come down the rabbit hole with me and get your lathe….it's fun


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, That can be a pretty deep hole. Most of the reviews I have heard in regards to the HF paint pot conversion have been pretty mixed. A lot of people don't think it is strong enough.

Tony, You could always make a pen like this… 
https://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/hexagonal-pen/

Kenny, I've done a pen swap or tow on IAP (www.penturners.org) Could be fun to do one here. Is there any swaps coming up?

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

It is just about time to figure out who's running the next swap. Or did we already do that and I missed it?


----------



## GrantA

Dave I heard you were running a pen swap to use your treadle lathe??

Looks like 2 Rs til reveal - I have a feeling at least one will be delivered today!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dumb question, I know, give some slack to the noob-we do post on reveal day in the projects thread, yes?

there, with the tagline surpriseswap2020.


----------



## GrantA

Brian, on reveal day you post what you received here in the swap thread. Don't post what you made a a project until your recipient reveals what they received. The project gets the tag


----------



## EarlS

> Dave I heard you were running a pen swap to use your treadle lathe??
> 
> Looks like 2 Rs til reveal - I have a feeling at least one will be delivered today!
> 
> - GrantA


Thanks for volunteering Dave!!! I'm sitting the next swap out. Still don't have the closets done and now that the girls are both home I'm being hounded to finish them and make bookcases. I had to relent and let the oldest daughter order a desk and chair <gasp> since I wasn't moving fast enough.

Grant - so someone is going to have a truck pull up in front of their house with your swap item? We need pics


----------



## GrantA




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian, on reveal day you post what you received here in the swap thread. Don t post what you made a a project until your recipient reveals what they received. The project gets the tag
> 
> - GrantA


Gotcha.


----------



## GrantA

Oh wait that was a customer's shipment, I used my neighbor's "trucking company" for the swap. Tracking sucks, his prepaid phone runs out a lot


----------



## mikeacg

OOOOOH! I love presents from Grant! When that truck pulls up and you have to figure out how to get it off and into your shop!
On a positive note, it looks like I will have a chance to finally wire up the 3 Spindle Shaper that Grant sent me!!!
2 more to go? Get out there gentlemen and don't come back from the mail box until you have your package!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I heard you were running a pen swap to use your treadle lathe??


Sorry, bud. I'm probably going to have to sit the next one out while I get my shop unpacked and start cranking out bookcases. Today, I think my goal is to get the 45s cut on the boards that are going to be the cleats in my shop and get them mounted on the walls (though I'm still trying to figure out how high they should go).

Going to be tricky to do that without a bench, since I can't even get to my bench until I get the stuff of it… And mounting the cleats level will be tricky without a level, or a chalk-line, both of which are packed in some box helpfully labeled "tools" by the movers.


----------



## GrantA

Just measure up from the slab and roll with it then, or find a level ;-p

What's your plan to cut the 45s?


----------



## HokieKen

Those cheap-ass grinder stands usually tend to tip over easier than Grant on St. Patrick's Day. I've never used the HF one but I'd definitely want to vet it in-store before I parked a sharpening setup that costs as much as the Sorby does on it. If you don't plan to move it, you can always bolt it down.

I imagine I'll set the next swap out too unless it is pens. Too many hours at work right now and with the state of things right now, I could be working more, working less, fired or promoted in the next couple of months. So shop time is hit or miss.

I have been getting shop time the last two evenings though. So I finally opened up one of my Christmas presents:









And sharpened my bowl gouge for the first time 









Then once that was done, I decided to tackle a birthday present from last August that was STILL in the box…









I replaced my vise screw on my leg vise with a Hovarter mechanism. I still have to finish the handle and inlay something into the cavity in the chop where my old screw hub flange was recessed but, it's functional and it is super sweet 









Plus now I have a nice vise screw to re-purpose for something…

And I got a box of small Cherry boards yesterday so after I finish the leg vise retrofit, it'll be on to this thing:









It is amazing how therapeutic a little shop time for a couple of evenings can be ) And don't worry Earl, I haven't forgot about Mr. Studley ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Hardware stores sell levels and im sure theyre in stock


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'll also sit out next swap. Unless in guilted into it by you guys deciding on a charity non-swap donating thing, which I said already I'd participate in.
Exactly 0% of my shop is packed and ready to move, and we are moving in 10 days.
I do hope I get the chance to build furniture for the new house, but SWMBO wants:
Dining table
Bar stools
Lego table
Other things I cant recall
Plus I'd like to build a whole suite of wall cabinets and floor cabinets for the garage, maybe even a miter saw station.

And recall the floor is sloped and I'll need to build a subfloor before I even get started.


----------



## Keebler1

John sounds like your move is going like my moves…..last minute just throw it in a box and load it up and hope you can find it when you need it. Last time we moved my wife packed the keys to the semi i drive and I didnt realize it till it was time to gk back to work. Thankfully i kept a spare in my wallet


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony come down the rabbit hole with me and get your lathe….it s fun
> 
> - Keebler1


I already have the lathe its all other stuff :<))


----------



## Lazyman

iPhone has a level that'll be good enough to get 'er done. I would bet that there is one for Androids too.

If you want to do it without using electrons, a speed square and a string with a nut tied to it (or a plumb bob) will work too. Lay the hypotenuse of the square on the surface you want to level, hang the string from the right angle and see if the string hits the middle of the hypotenuse or the 45° mark.

EDIT: Don't have a speed square? Cut an isosceles right triangle from cardboard and mark the midpoint on the hypotenuse. You can cut a slot at the corner to hang the plumb bob string from.


----------



## GrantA

John how far are you moving?are we talking a pickup and trailer at a time or pack it up once in a semi and go?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John how far are you moving?are we talking a pickup and trailer at a time or pack it up once in a semi and go?
> 
> - GrantA


About 5 miles. I rented a 16' Penske with liftgate, wish I had rented the 21', reserved it for one day. The intention was to use the liftgate to get the shop equipment and heavy furniture, then uhaul or trailers to get everything else.
We don't have to get everything at once, but will only have helpers for one day so… bigger truck would have been smart.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hardware stores sell levels and im sure theyre in stock


I've got enough levels packed in boxes that going out and buying another would have my sweetie telling me I could live in the shop. Which wouldn't be horrible until they take away the Porta-potty sitting in our yard, but cholla are nowhere near as good a TP substitute as corncobs.



> iPhone has a level that'll be good enough to get 'er done. I would bet that there is one for Androids too.


Yep. That and a string (I know I've got 100' of 550 paracord in the tail-box on my motorcycle) will get 'er done. I've also got a level in the little Irwin combination square Kenny likes to mock. I've got a speedsquare too, but it's packed in one of the boxes. I'm just glad I found the box with the cordless screwdriver / drill and the big box of sheetrock screws. That'll be enough to get the cleats on the wall once I figure out how to put a 45 on the edge of them.


----------



## HokieKen

Just tilt the blade on the table saw and rip the bevel right on there Dave. Duh.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, If you have and can find a rabbet or plough plane, opposing rabbets might be easier than trying to get a nice even 45° angle through a board. Even a minor deviation makes it not hang well and may not seat all the way down. The rabbets are also less likely to pivot off, that is off course unless you also drive a screw through it to lock it in place. I didn't notice if they put any sort of texture on the wall but that can be a PITA for french cleats too, BTW.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just tilt the blade on the table saw and rip the bevel right on there Dave. Duh.


I seem to have left my table saw in my other pants, Kenny. :-0

Nathan, that's an idea, but I already have the other half of the cleats on all my tills full of tools.

Probably I'll find either my #7 jointer or my circular saw that I can tilt the base on, and then I can knock out the cleats pretty quickly. But I have a few more hours of toting boxes from the garage to the shop first. I can see the tills with my saws and planes, there's just a bunch of other tools in the way. And being a retired guy, I might have to take a nap at some point, too.


----------



## GrantA

Dave haven't you made friends with a local cabinet shop yet? They're a great source of wood especially if you can make use of their drops, and I bet a cold 6-pack would get your 45s cut real fast! Real beer though not that lawnmower beer we know you love


----------



## bndawgs

Barbie shower is getting a rainfall shower head installed today.










Will try to get a handle installed as well. Lol


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Dave haven t you made friends with a local cabinet shop yet? They re a great source of wood especially if you can make use of their drops, and I bet a cold 6-pack would get your 45s cut real fast! Real beer though not that lawnmower beer we know you love
> 
> - GrantA


Now that, that is what we call wisdom

What I do when I have no option but a very large drum sander. Except, I am dumb and use money. Now I know better.


----------



## doubleG469

> iPhone has a level that ll be good enough to get er done. I would bet that there is one for Androids too.
> 
> If you want to do it without using electrons, a speed square and a string with a nut tied to it (or a plumb bob) will work too. Lay the hypotenuse of the square on the surface you want to level, hang the string from the right angle and see if the string hits the middle of the hypotenuse or the 45° mark.
> 
> EDIT: Don t have a speed square? Cut an isosceles right triangle from cardboard and mark the midpoint on the hypotenuse. You can cut a slot at the corner to hang the plumb bob string from.
> 
> - Lazyman


Way too many big words in this here post…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> iPhone has a level that ll be good enough to get er done. I would bet that there is one for Androids too.
> 
> If you want to do it without using electrons, a speed square and a string with a nut tied to it (or a plumb bob) will work too. Lay the hypotenuse of the square on the surface you want to level, hang the string from the right angle and see if the string hits the middle of the hypotenuse or the 45° mark.
> 
> EDIT: Don t have a speed square? Cut an isosceles right triangle from cardboard and mark the midpoint on the hypotenuse. You can cut a slot at the corner to hang the plumb bob string from.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Way too many big words in this here post…
> 
> - doubleG469


that what I was thinking after I read it HUH ?? AND I REALLY DONT GET the string with a nut tied to it OUCH :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Mark me R and L for lucky sumbee. 
Excited for what I got, I was like a kid on Christmas opening it.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all are revealing tomorrow, right? Right?

Right?


----------



## Lazyman

> iPhone has a level that ll be good enough to get er done. I would bet that there is one for Androids too.
> 
> If you want to do it without using electrons, a speed square and a string with a nut tied to it (or a plumb bob) will work too. Lay the hypotenuse of the square on the surface you want to level, hang the string from the right angle and see if the string hits the middle of the hypotenuse or the 45° mark.
> 
> EDIT: Don t have a speed square? Cut an isosceles right triangle from cardboard and mark the midpoint on the hypotenuse. You can cut a slot at the corner to hang the plumb bob string from.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Way too many big words in this here post…
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> that what I was thinking after I read it HUH ?? AND I REALLY DONT GET the string with a nut tied to it OUCH :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Admit it. You stop reading and started sucking air when you saw the phrase " a string with a nut tied to it".


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Y all are revealing tomorrow, right? Right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> - HokieKen


Not till Vernon gets his *R* :<((

can who ever had Vernons name please check tracking number Thanks :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Y all are revealing tomorrow, right? Right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> - HokieKen


Vernon just mailed me he got his *R* so YES Kenny maybe before midnight what about now


> ?


?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll probably wait until morning, but if you say to go yet tonight, I might just have to post before I start sawing logs for the night.

Gotta watch Jason Bourne beat up bad guys first, though. Movie night with my honey is important stuff!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I would very much like to wait till tomorrow, it is bed time here.

Speaking of Honey´s, I just got word that mine is gonna be able to get out of California, to London, and home, leaving states in 2 days.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GR8HUNTER

i got Mikes name and *WOW* am i glad i did 
FIRST WE HAVE BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS









NEXT WE HAVE COFFEE









TO GO WITH THE FAMOUS TOAST THATS DELIICIOUS 



























THEN AFTER CERIAL IS ALL IM GONNA FRAME THIS BOX AS PICTURE









NOW ARE YOU READY FOR THE BEST THING IN THIS WHOLE SWAP 


















I AM SUPER HAPPY WITH ALL I GOT DURING THIS SWAP )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

AND ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR LETTING ME MODERATE :<)))


----------



## Bluenote38

Chris sent a wonderful package - starting with a teaser box He's obviously a user and "knows someone" ;-) 









The box was a trove of great stuff. On these "Surprise" swaps I'm never good a thinking out of the box but Chris did s phenomenal job in making a complete desk set.










First thing I pulled out was the bookstand in Ambrosia Maple




























With a Sapele kicker on the bottom.

i









Next is a pen tower with a Mouse Hole bandsaw drawer (I have to try this sometime). Made from a mix of Ambrosia Maple, Sapelle, and Butternut. Cool enough to be a stand alone piece.




























AND… (drum rolll!!!) a Pen and Pencil set. Not just any p&p but a couple of fatties in the same woods. The Pen is a top twist with a write anywhere "Space Pen" cartridge. The Pencil is a 5mm fatboy lead pencil. Both are a pleasure to hold and use




























Last but not least Chris did include a full unopened box of Girl Scout Thin Mints - My fav cookie! Like drugs only legal ;-)










*

Of course everything is already being used… So here are a couple of "First Use" pics



















Chris - thanks loads - It is a very welcome swap package and is already in use as I am now Teleslacking


----------



## GR8HUNTER

some very nice gifts you made Chris thanks for participating in this fun swap :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Wow great work Mike & Chris! I just finished a steak dinner and I'm sipping on a whiskey… Feeling pretty comfy but y'all are gonna make me go get some good pics of my loot I see! Stand by…


----------



## duckmilk

Mike and Chris, Awesome stuff guys!!! Both of you doing some really unusual things!


----------



## bndawgs

Come on, come on. We need more!

Those first 2 are awesome


----------



## clieb91

Bill, Glad they are all being put to good use.

I had the pleasure of receiving a neatly packed box from Earl…










When I got the wrappings off I found some these three Great items…










A beautifully made Bluetooth speaker cabinet with a Rockler Bluetooth speaker, which I am making space in my office for. A phone stand to match the speaker, which has come in quite handy while working at home and lastly a mallet, a perfect mallet for someone that makes games in fact the sides of the heads are inlaid with pips to look like two dice. As I work on the current rearranging of my shop I am looking for a good place for this mallet to hang.

Here is a side pic of the speaker as well. He styled it after and old radio so it fits my office theme perfectly.










Earl, thank you so much.

Tony thanks for heading this one up.

CtL


----------



## Bluenote38

Super sweet so far and a high bar has been set for all y'all


----------



## Lazyman

Cool idea for the Bluetooth speaker to make it look like a jukebox.

Keep 'em comin' guys. We slackers need a fix.


----------



## EarlS

My turn:

I'm a repeat recipient of Vernon's excellent wooden projects. If you recall, here's what I got from him last spring:










and this cool wooden knife










This time around, I received a wonderful cedar box with spalted maple ends and an inlay on the top made from maple, oak, yellow heart, and walnut. He made it so that I had a proper box to store my knife. It's lined with black flannel (if I remember what he told me correctly). The cedar smells great too.



















Of course, that wasn't all he sent. He made a gorgeous walnut jewelry box with a lacewood top that has a little secret.



















The inside is lined with blue flannel and has a removable upper tray plus a mirror in the lid.










Plenty of subtle details like immaculate mitered corners, perfect hinges, and a barely noticeable taper on the sides just to make the outside a little more interesting.










My youngest daughter promptly claimed the jewelry box, but I claimed the box for the wooden knife.

Thank you Vernon!!!

P.S. Great job herding the cats on this one Tony!!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very GR8 idea Earl and of course your famous work is very nice Thanks for joining in this swap :<)))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*WOW* Vernon you came thur with two wonderful boxes love the wood and secret SHHH Thanks for participating in this swap was a pleasure to have you :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome items so far!
I lucked out and was Grant's recipient. 
Moxon bench-on-bench/vise, weighs about 30lbs, walnut and maple, leather jaw face, around 14" of clamping depth!
Complete with dogs and dog holes.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah! Glad you like it John,I've gotta modify mine to be more like yours, the dog holes are pretty sweet 
Here's a test piece clamped in it!









Here is yours with some clamps, I definitely have to add this to mine!


----------



## Lazyman

Nice! I really need to make myself a Moxon vise.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice reveals so far! Looks like we done good!

I got a box from Don. I was a little worried because it arrived looking a little rough.










When I looked inside there was a beetle. It's made from hophornbeam, and while it split, it's been repaired and is a truly massive whacker.










No, really massive. Here it is next to my size 12EEEE for comparison.










But what's a whacker without something to whack? He also included a froe!










Thanks, Don! The beetle gets used to persuade all sorts of things around the garage. I'm a firm believer in the "big hammer, small tap" school of persuasion, and this is just the tool for the job. Haven't had a chance to use the froe yet, but once this virus passes, there's a guy who sells piñon firewood in the neighborhood who was going to get me a few unsplit pieces of trunk to play with.

And thanks to Tony for running the circusthis time!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got my items from John Mc Clure thanks for great items.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good morning, Gentlemen.

I too am very happy for the items I received in the swap. And I want to thank Tony for being our M.C. Well done, Sir.

I got my items from Mr. Dave P., and he couldnt have picked a better idea for me because the spokeshave is for sure one of my favorite handtools. If I understood correctly, Dave made these items on the tailgate of his truck with an improvised pallet workbench, so more credit to him. The spokeshave is made from Ipe and Hock tools 01 blade. Also included was this fine rabbet plane, made from Ipe, poplar, cherry, an the alder wedge with some nice detailing( and anyone who knows my work, knows I am all about details). I have never used a rabbet plane, so thats gonna be a learning curve, and am looking forward to trying. Some thanks goes out to Dave Kelley as well, for help with the heat treating of the blade for the rabbet plane. Dave also included a chunk of butternut that will likely be a top for a box someday; and this great piece of cherry(shown in a photo), with some pretty grain figure. Thank you, Dave. I will treasure these, and make a box specially for them.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Grant, that vice is awesome. You hardcore!

Vernon, John, great work on those boxes. Hidden compartments are always fun, sorta devious, in a good way.


----------



## EarlS

The best part of a surprise swap is the really wide range of items that our group comes up with. I'd say this is a creative group, in a "sorta devious" (but good) way.

I'll bet Kenny and Dave K are wishing they would have tossed their names in the swap.


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL…. After all of Kenny's "contributions" on the thread I didn't realize he was just a watcher ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Kenny's "contributions"
> 
> ROFL


----------



## JohnMcClure

FYI guys I've put up a thread asking for cabinet-building plans, didn't one of you (Earl?) recently do an entire house worth of cabinets? Any input is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## GrantA

I got a goodie box from Bill- he managed to make me some tools that I *didn't* already have so he deserves some recognition for that alone haha!

I've only used exacto knives for layout but now I'll be reaching for my new marking knife! It's very comfortable to hold, and is offset as a right-handed tool. The handle is American elm and he made the blade from a repurposed saw blade. 
Never far apart from the knife will be not 1 but 3 squares! 
I use a 4" double square lot but this little ebony and brass beauty is taking its place for anything I don't need an adjustable blade on. 
The wooden squares are interpretations of 16th century Melencolia (Honduran Rosewood & Spruce) and Wierix (Honduran Mahogany & Oak) squares, which I had never heard of til now 
I love them all Bill, thanks a bunch!!


----------



## clieb91

What a great collection of items. All are awesome looking!

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Everything is looking great guys! 
John I'm eyeing that marking gauge- the holes are offset from center as marked right? That's pretty slick! Is that like the thing you were cutting from brass recently?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have never used a rabbet plane, so thats gonna be a learning curve, and am looking forward to trying.


You should also be able to use it as a shoulder plane if you're more familiar with that (or need to trim shoulders more often than you make rabbets).

The detailing on the plane wedge was something I added at the last moment. First time I've carved a chain of thumbnails in the round, but I hoped that was a detail you'd enjoy.


----------



## EarlS

> FYI guys I ve put up a thread asking for cabinet-building plans, didn t one of you (Earl?) recently do an entire house worth of cabinets? Any input is welcome. Thanks!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John - I'll take a look and add my thoughts


----------



## Keebler1

What makes the marking knives left or right handed?


----------



## Keebler1

Also someone mentioned a charity swap next but with so many out for next swap we may save that for another swap this year? Someone mentioned a pen swap what if we did a swap anything turned on lathe or box swap combined? This way you can make pens or anything you want on a lathe but we also include those who dont own a lathe in the swap if they want to join in? Just a thought. Let me know if yall want to do that and yes im glutton for punishment ill try and herd the cats unless someone else wants a go


----------



## HokieKen

Wow what a showing fellas. I didn't see a stinker in the bunch 

Mike - the whole package is great but that sign is incredible. I love the carving you do with that CNC! And Tony was very deserving of such a great package. Great job running the show Tony. Ya done GR8 ;-)

Chris just added an entry into my gift ideas list. That pencil holder with the mouse door is awesome. Extremely creative, never seen anything quite like that  But Bill, c'mon man. You have graph paper AND a steel rule there but you can't draw straight, parallel lines? tsk tsk ;-p

Earl has to be almost out of those dice mallets by now. But I hope he has a slew of those BT speakers hanging around to pass out! I don't really even need a speaker but the asthetic with the matching phone stand is top notch. The stand is even nicer than the one I made for my desk at work in 2007 when I got my first iPhone. Still in daily use today:









Maybe time for an upgrade?? Also Earl, I'm gonna need you to send me whatever you have left of that curly Walnut. Thanks.

Vernon sending to Earl was perfect because he's the only other guy I know that can do the small details they way Earl does. Both of those boxes are well designed and executed. I love the inlay on the Cedar box for the knife  And it's nice to see that Earl keeps what he gets in these swaps instead of regifting.

I saw Grant's vise in advance. Incredible job bud. I don't know if he told you or not John but he made the wood screws himself. That right there is cool. I love the Walnut hand wheels too. I was doing some router inlay work last night and realized my bench is too low for me to do it comfortably. So I guess I need to make me one of those 

A hand-forged froe from Don W? You're a lucky dude Dave! Now learn to use it. Then show me how…

John the figure 8 box is really well done. The simple inlay is complex to do but really elegant when done that well. And making a dust lip on a box like that is no small feat either! The marking gauge looks really awesome. If I deciphered it properly, the holes with the numbers mark a line that far off-center? Very cool.

Rabbet plane and spokeshave look great Dave. Bonus points for doing them sans shop!

Who doesn't love squares? I spent a good deal of time reading about the Weirix and Meloncolia squares for a layout swap a few years ago. Every now and then I still think about making them but never seem to actually do it. You did fantastic work there Bill. Those two would be a fun build I think but are something I'd probably never really use much. The little brass and ebony on the other hand… That's a fantastic user. Brandon sent me one in the swap last year (or was it the year before??) that was Cocobolo and brass and it gets used constantly. And a marking knife is critical if you do any hand tool work IMO. Killer package Bill. Way too hand-tool-centric for a dude with 74 table saws and CNC machines though. You can send them to me Grant ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

> What makes the marking knives left or right handed?
> 
> - Keebler1


Which side the bevel is on.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Keebler on this right handed knife the left edge of the blade is flat, bevel is on the right, and the blade is offset to the left. I tried to show it in the pictures


----------



## poospleasures

Thanks to Keebler 1 for these very much appreciated swap items. The center piece is the large very much needed sandpaper cabinet. This cabinet is appx. 20" X20"X10".
Made from 3/4" ply with many different (and removeable) sized sections plus a drawer and some open space. Next but not least is a turned pen/pencil cup made from a square sided glue up of different exotic woods also a beautiful bullet tipped pen made w/bloodwood and w/a revolving cylinder which turns as you push the pocket clip. These items are very well done for a fellow who says he is new to turning.







I will use the cup for all the pencils usually scattered on the workbench and will proudly show the pen to all my friends and people visiting the shop.







I did find a handy space to mount the cabinet and had it ready to go within a couple hours after opening. This cabinet allowed me to save a wide deep drawer and paper divider which was taking up counter space. It is now loaded with sanding stuff.







Tony thanks for running this well handled swap. Thanks to all the other swappers for great, good, and sometimes very funny postings. I will now make sure I have you all on my buddy list so I can easily keep up with your posts. Keep in touch and thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I hope my swap receiver is ok, havent heard from him in awhile on this thread???


----------



## Keebler1

I was the recipient of GR8HUNTER. He sent me a layout tool set in a nice case to keep everything in. This is perfect as I dont have any of these tools and can use them. They are great. The awl has some red oak for lamination and the rest is made with quarter sawn sycamore. The set includes both right and left handed marking knives. He also sent me 2 packages of beef sticks from PA which I ate in two weekends while drinking beer of course. You outdid yourself this round Tony and showed me that I really have to step up my game to keep up with yall.

Thanks for heading this one Tony you did good.


----------



## Bluenote38

Grant - glade they are useful. I always struggle with a Surprise Swap so my fall back is a tool. 

Hey Kenny - I thought the same thing about the Melencolia/Weirix. It was just a fun build that was unique. But… I actually am using the prototype as my go-to for about 80% of my work now. It's faster and easier to handle, lighter and just a accurate as the any of my other squares and if I get clumsy (pretty often) it won't leave dents/dings/chips/splinters.


----------



## Keebler1

Vernon if I forgot to mention it or if you didnt already know that pen takes a parker refill if you run out of ink


----------



## Bluenote38

Wow… I am humbled. Great work Tony - very nice. The Sycamore is gorgeous, I need to find some and then a worthy project.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

simply a very beautiful and useful vise there Grant Thanks for join this swap :<))))

Don this is truly a massive whacker and very nice fro I'm sure they both will gets used hard Thank for your participation in this swap :<)))

John simply one beautiful box the inlay is wonderful Thanks for participating in this swap :<))

*WOW* Dave beautiful wood combo on plane and knife Thank you for participating and sending internationally :<)))

Bill what a GR8 addition to your knife with the squares very nice work Thanks for joining this swap :<))

THATS ONLY 9 ACCORDING TO MY MATH :<((


----------



## EarlS

Brian - if he doesn't post pictures on the thread soon, I'd say you are free to post them - any objections?

Sandpaper storage cabinet - I need one of those. I'm anxiously waiting for Dad to bring the lathe so I can learn to use it and make some writing utensils. The pens have all been re*marker*ble (like the pun??)

Kenny - I'd get a patent before someone steals your phone holder design.

On a side note - anyone else looked at the Shaper Origin? It is basically a hand held CNC router. I wish I had seen this before I dropped a large wad of cash on the fancy Jessem router table last fall. If the write-up is correct, it could also do most of what the Leigh FMT pro and dovetail jigs do. Not buying those 3 things would just about cover the cost.


----------



## doubleG469

Wow, awesome reveals so far guys! I am always taken with the creativity you guys pull out and the end product.

Excellent work!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*WOW* Kevin GR8 idea on the sandpaper cabinet i think your the first to send a cabinet and the pen and cup are very beautiful Thanks for joining this swap :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Absolutely AWESOME projects you guys!
Incredible to see some of those things.
I'll need to do better next time I participate.

*Grant/Kenny/Woodmaster1*, the marking gage has two uses: center-marking and offset-from-edge marking. It has 2 round pegs protruding from the bottom, with just over 3.5" clearance between them; you can place the pegs over any board up to 3.5" wide, rotate it until the pegs stop you, then slide down marking a perfect center using the center hole for your pencil or awl.
For edge marking, simply place the pegs against the edge of a board, and slide the tool along, marking an offset line using your pencil or awl in one of the marked holes, which are 1/8" to 1-1/4" offset.

It's a knockoff of this thing from Rockler:









Hopefully a little nicer and more usable than that though.


----------



## Lazyman

Some great stuff guys. Dave, I think that you wasted a bunch of money on your new shop. What you managed without one is impressive.


----------



## mikeacg

I got my swap so early that I forgot to take pictures and when all of you were hurrying to post, I was stuck in the dark… 
I was the lucky recipient of this beautiful box in the surprise swap from my new friend George aka Woodmaster1.
Let's start with a beautiful box:








Notice the nice subtle finger sized indentation on the front to open the box along with really cool splined corners and hidden hinges. 
















Upon opening this wonderful piece of art one comes upon a flocked navy blue interior and some great little barrel hinges (Yup, I went right out and bought me some of those puppies!)









But we are not done there folks! Check out the great bonus gift of a really useful Sonic Screwdriver! I feel like Dr. Who (though I haven't figured out how to turn it one yet…). Super useful with replaceable driver bits that I will be augmenting from my collection.

















Did I mention that I really love walnut?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work all around guys! Seriously some excellent ideas. I'll have to say the sign Tony received is my favorite because I can't make it myself but I would take just about any of these packages and be happy no doubt. I didn't think a swap could be successful without Kenny and I. 

Earl, I've been watching that shaper origin closely. They come up used every now and again on the festool forum for around $2k. It doesn't replace the Leigh jig just yet. They're new videos do show some awesome DTs with double DTs too but that is going to be in an update I think. The current shaper software doesn't do that yet. It's coming obviously because they showed it in the latest workstation videos. It doesn't do 3D CNC but handles everything else. I imagine one will make it to my shop at some point, I don't have space for a traditional CNC.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks John cause my head was hurting. I was trying the figure out how the offset holes could work on boards of different widths. But putting both pegs on one side solves that


----------



## GrantA

> Killer package Bill. Way too hand-tool-centric for a dude with 74 table saws and CNC machines though. You can send them to me Grant ;-))
> - HokieKen


Reveal day is sacred so I hate to get off course but I had to say #75 is on the way 8-/


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Kenny - I d get a patent before someone steals your phone holder design.
> ..
> - EarlS


I would Earl. Except I stole it so that might be a little unethical ;-)

Shaper 3D is awesome. It's also far out of my budget :-(


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone have an idea on next swap?


----------



## mikeacg

A very impressive collection of swap items!

Tony - so glad you liked your goodies! You brought me into the swaps in style and this is the first time I got to repay the favor!
Chris sure put a smile on Bill's face! Great looking woodworking and such a variety!
And then Chris was blessed with yet another unusual and beautiful project from that old show-off Earl (at least he didn't include any pictures of himself with a flower over his ear…) Welcome to the Dice Mallet Club Chris!
Vernon's offering of 2 wonderful boxes is impressive! Too bad Earl won't get to enjoy them both - but, hey, how much jewelry does a guy from Iowa actually own?
I'm pretty sure no one here would be disappointed in a Moxon vise! John, use it in good health. Grant - where's mine? Ha ha ha!
Dave - that box looked pretty scary but getting a big old whacker and a floe makes up for any consternation you must have felt when you saw the damage! And so perfect for a guy who use hand tools for everything!!!
Nice tight tolerances on that infinity box John! I'm sure George will make good use of both pieces…
Dave, If all hand tools looked that beautiful I'd probably have a shop full of them. Heck, I might even learn to use them one day!!!
Grant - What a great selection of tools from Bill! I guess we know why he's been so quiet lately! 
No wonder your shipping bill was so high Keebler! Amazing (and over-the-top) project and bonus gifts! And Thank You for stepping up on the next swap! I'm a bit out of my element with a lathe and pens will be a while but if you just make it a lathe swap I have some ideas that I would like to try (my lathe is still in my basement and I don't know how soon it will see the light of day…).
Tony shows he still has it with his collection he sent to Keebler! Thanks for making this all happen Tony!
Dave and Kenny - You both 'added' to the fun nature of this swap even though you didn't join in!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Im feeling a little left out, fellas. Anyone heard from Don W recently?

Ok, Earl and Co., I wait a day, see if he catches up. Or what???


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone have an idea on next swap?


You decided you're going to volunteer, Keebler? I like your idea of a pen or "turned things" swap. If I were in, I'd ponder making a pen (I believe I could carve one without a lathe) and a pen cup, which lacking a lathe, I would either cooper together or make a square one. Or I'd cobble together a jig like the Bridge City pencil-maker (I bought one of their baby planes on clearance when Economaki was selling out his old stock) to make some pencils, or… there's plenty a guy could do without a lathe. Or much of a shop even…

Figuring out the timing will be the tricky thing. Folks have time now, but shipping might get more complicated. I currently have a watch sitting in Greece (one of the few guys in the world who repairs vintage Russian watches is there) but all (retail) international shipping from Greece is shut down at the moment due to some virus thing.

But I'd say get another swap thread going ASAP before we all lose interest or move onto something else.


----------



## HokieKen

No Brian but, we usually give folks the day to reveal. This swap is unusual in everyone posting before noon. If Don doesn't post by this evening, I imagine Tony will tell you to reveal it yourself. Don's been pretty involved with blacksmithing more than woodworking here lately I think so between that and running his own site, he doesn't frequent LJs as much as he used to I don't think.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Today is reveal day, all day long. It's still early Brian, give him a little time. Don's been around this forum for a long time. I imagine he's waiting on his second cup of coffee.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I think that you wasted a bunch of money on your new shop. What you managed without one is impressive.


Don't tell my sweetie that, Nathan. I'll be in hot water. ;-)

Thanks, guys. I'm going to try to do the project write-ups today. There were a few tries to come up with a construction method I could do without a shop, but I got there. And then totally botched the geometry and made Brian a left-handed plane. Oops! But he's never used a skew rabbet plane, so maybe he won't notice the difference. ;-)



> WOW Dave beautiful wood combo on plane and knife Thank you for participating and sending internationally :<)))


Thanks, Tony! When I went for the first time to Alpine Builders Supply here in Santa Fe, that piece of cherry caught my eye and I had to bring it home. Then I had the ipe for the sole in the first box I dug through to see what I could come up with for the swap, so it all just fell together from there.

And *gihumongous* thanks to Grant for the assist on the international shipping. I'd still be trying to fill out the customs forms if not for his help!


----------



## clieb91

Again Wow! what a varied selection. All of the tools are so good looking. Keebler, the cabinet was such a cool idea. It came out looking great and looks like it was made to fit perfectly.

As to the next swap, a "pen or something round" sounds perfect. to help with shipping might want to think about doing it so "if it fits it ships" just pick a box size. Maybe medium. Count me in. Always a good way to encourage shop time and have another fun thread.

CtL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Gotcha. And I am like 6 hours ahead of you guys, east coast time, so theres that.


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for that Kenny - you keep reminding me that once something hits the interweb you can never get it back.

I'm glad today is reveal since I'm working from home. I keep peeking in here to see what else has been posted. It's almost like Christmas but better since all of the swag is stuff I'd love to get - except Tony's sign, cause my last name isn't Witmer, Iowa is shaped differently, and there isn't anything that looks like corn on it ;+D


----------



## GR8HUNTER

George what a beautiful box and screwdriver you have added to the fun Thanks for joining this swap :<))

Brian Don is probably very busy if he dont post till tommorow then you can post it .. I know I jumped the gun abit and started to reveal early BUT just could not wait any longer to show

Dave and Kenny we really missed your guys work but enjoyed the bantering Thanks for participating in this swap chat :<))

I could try and make a pen for next swap even thou I dont have supplies needed YET :<))

Don is last to post his gift all other are in :<))


----------



## Keebler1

New swap is in. Tony I copied and pasted your intro post. I tried to compress the dates a little bit. Let me know if the dates need to change. Turning/boxswap2020


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I got my swap so early that I forgot to take pictures and when all of you were hurrying to post, I was stuck in the dark…
> I was the lucky recipient of this beautiful box in the surprise swap from my new friend George aka Woodmaster1.
> Let s start with a beautiful box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the nice subtle finger sized indentation on the front to open the box along with really cool splined corners and hidden hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon opening this wonderful piece of art one comes upon a flocked navy blue interior and some great little barrel hinges (Yup, I went right out and bought me some of those puppies!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we are not done there folks! Check out the great bonus gift of a really useful Sonic Screwdriver! I feel like Dr. Who (though I haven t figured out how to turn it one yet…). Super useful with replaceable driver bits that I will be augmenting from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I really love walnut?
> 
> - mikeacg


Thanks for the compliment. If you use the barrel hinges the secret to lining them up is to drill the holes before gluing the top on. The results are perfect alignment every time.


----------



## Bluenote38

What a great trick to know! Thanks


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Thanks for the compliment. If you use the barrel hinges the secret to lining them up is to drill the holes before gluing the top on. The results are perfect alignment every time.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I never used them but thanks for the info George :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got my project posted.

And the bonus spokeshave. This was a fun one for me, since a pallet on the tailgate of the pickup is not the best workbench in the world. It gave me lots of opportunities to think about workholding.


----------



## donwilwol

I guess this is last but not least


----------



## donwilwol

I probably should have added mine came with a chunk of olive wood that will make some scales for a special knife. I don't know what that knife is yet, but it'll be posted when it happens


----------



## Keebler1

Nice dont forget to join the new swap. If you want to just follow and peek in in the chat that works also


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's a beautiful box Brian made ya Don! What the heck is that base?? Phenomenal


----------



## donwilwol

> Wow, that s a beautiful box Brian made ya Don! What the heck is that base?? Phenomenal
> 
> - HokieKen


Brian, correct me if I'm wrong, but my memory tells me it's ebonized oak.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Correct, Don. And i will be waiting impatiently to see what you do with that olivewood.

Lots of juicy woods here, apple, ebonized oak, gabon ebony, ziricote, european elm. And the elm is particularly special because we have a plague in europe similar to what you all have with the ash borer over there.

80% of the elm has been wiped out.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow. I'm gonna have to look into ebonizing Oak  Excellent work Brian.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Wow. I m gonna have to look into ebonizing Oak  Excellent work Brian.
> 
> - HokieKen


If you do, make sure to get "waterproof" india ink. The GOOD stuff. There are a few. All of them say "waterproof when dry," but that is not true. Then, it should still be sealed in with a coat of shellac before glue-ups or sanding.

I always do two coats of ink first, blacker than black, so no holidays.


----------



## donwilwol

> Wow. I m gonna have to look into ebonizing Oak  Excellent work Brian.
> 
> - HokieKen


Nothing really to do with the swap. The oak I've ebonized has never turned out like this base. I can't find any picture of what i've done with oak, but here is some ebonized walnut.


----------



## donwilwol

> Wow. I m gonna have to look into ebonizing Oak  Excellent work Brian.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> If you do, make sure to get "waterproof" india ink. The GOOD stuff. There are a few. All of them say "waterproof when dry," but that is not true. Then, it should still be sealed in with a coat of shellac before glue-ups or sanding.
> 
> I always do two coats of ink first, blacker than black, so no holidays.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Ahh, different kind of ebonizing.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice projects everyone


----------



## EarlS

Brian - how did you get the oak to be so porous? We all want to know the secret


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes Don, I am guessing you are a purist and are ebonizing in one of the traditional ways. I am also a purist, but with ebonizing I go with the easiest, surest, blackest way. India ink. I could be mistaken, but I think AndyBB may have a blog entry on ebonizing with india ink. At any rate, I know he uses it too.

Thanks for the compliments, guys! If I had known I was going to be sending to Don, I would have chosen an entirely different project.

Earl, and Co., I will post this project tomorrow with a write-up. I am still working out this technique for the base. What I envision, and what I end up with are not the same. There´s no secret really, it is rather simple, patience being the key factor. The pourousness is sort of an illusion. Suffice it to say here, rotary tool (NOT DREMEL; CHINESE CRAP NOW). I use a Proxxon, german, and various bits.

And Don, one more thing. Or two, really. If you havent worked with olivewood before, I think you are going to enjoy it very much. You can get a glass-like finish easily. Cuts real nice with a sharp blade, card scraper is best for fine tuning, or a spokeshave, as opposed to sandpaper. If you arent using heavy duty cloth-backed sandpaper, you are wasting your time. And secondly, if you havent worked it before, use a mask for the fine dust. You might not have a problem with it, or you might. I did the first time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

WOW, lots happening in the last two days, all projects look fantastic!


----------



## Keebler1

If I use this epoxy for my ferrule and putting my tool bar in my handle by 2000 tonight can I use the tool tomorrow afternoon around 1500 or do I need to wait a full 24hrs before use?


----------



## mikeacg

Well worth the wait Brian/Don! Looking forward to hearing more about it Brian!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Is there anything worse then reveal day, looking through posts and not being in it? Some wonderful stuff came out of this swap. I have to say I really like them all! You guys really stepped up and kicked it pretty good. Congrats to everyone. My favorite? Not going to say, too hard to say. Great job guys!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Almost reveal day for my shop, too. Just waiting on a breaker for the lights and getting moved in.










Meanwhile, landscaping around it continues. My sweetie will be especially happy when the steps coming in the side door of the house are done so I won't be tracking in dirt every time I go outside.


----------



## Bluenote38

Should have your sweetie do a ribbon cutting!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Dave, is that lime-mortar stucco on the exterior?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope, Brian. elastomeric stucco here in Santa Fe. We have 200 days per year with the temperature below freezing at some point, and above freezing at some point. An old school cementaceous stucco cracks and falls apart too fast.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Why, I never heard of such a thing! Going from a really cold place to an only slightly less cold place. Hmmm….

I mean, we went from a really cold place, to 300 hundred days of sun/year. This makes sense; the other, not so much. The pvc water lines running from our water deposits to the house just lay on the ground, which is very common here. Never freeze.

You know I just messing with ya, right. I am sure N.M. is very nice. I have noticed some of those sunsets you have posted!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Brian, that ebonized oak looks like molten metallic meteor spit in a beautiful pattern ;-) Great job!
NM goes from sonoran desert to high mountains and forest. Where Dave lives is around 7000' altitude, so the winters get cold and the summers hot and dry. Most people there bury the water lines 18 to 24" below ground if not more. There are only two large cities in the state, the rest is smaller cities and towns and a *lot* of open space.
I was born and raised there, left when I was almost 40, and still love it.

I spent over an hour catching up on the reveals. HOLY COW! I'm blown away from the diversity and creativeness! I don't know where to start, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck you joining the next swap?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I mean, we went from a really cold place, to 300 hundred days of sun/year. This makes sense; the other, not so much. The pvc water lines running from our water deposits to the house just lay on the ground, which is very common here. Never freeze.


We're at almost 7000 feet, Brian. We moved south as much to escape Minnesota summers as winters. Last July, we were shopping for houses here and it was 95F, but didn't feel too bad, because the dewpoint was in the 20s. In Minnesota, when we got back, it was 85F, but the dewpoint was 70F and it was f'in miserable.

And in the winter, it gets down below freezing, but there's only 20 days a year when it doesn't warm above freezing at some point. We don't have to shovel snow, we just wait for the sun to come out and melt it.

And we get 320-some days of sunshine here, too.

Good to see you around, Duck! Hope you'll be able to come visit once things get back to normal.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

dont forget to add Tags to your projects 2020surpriseswap THANKS :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all know what $200 worth of Cherry and Walnut looks like?

Me neither.

But I think I got a pretty good load for a bit less than that…


----------



## Keebler1

Nice haul Kenny.


----------



## GrantA

That's probably about 200 bdft so I'd say you did well!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

where you steal that from :<)))

some guys have all the luck :<(((


----------



## JohnMcClure

Mine's up.
You guys made some incredible projects! I don't think I commented on all, but every one was incredible. If I have a favorite, it's my Moxon bench-on-bench. I'm looking forward to using the massive clamping capacity of it.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - your practically stole that.


----------



## GrantA

You better get it out of the sun quick though, the cherry will look funky fast where the sun is hitting parts of it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, you're a thief!

I'm kinda glad you slackers took so long to post your projects. I had 2 of the top 3 for a while this morning. 

Oh, and Duck, here's the info on the nuke waste repository near Carlsbad in case you were interested.


----------



## mikeacg

> where you steal that from :<)))
> 
> some guys have all the luck :<(((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


They probably saw the Ford pickup and felt sorry for him…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> where you steal that from :<)))
> 
> some guys have all the luck :<(((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> They probably saw the Ford pickup and felt sorry for him…
> 
> - mikeacg


hey hey no pickin on FORDS my favorite buddy

*F*irst *O*n *R*ace *D*ay :<))


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Tony one of these guys are First On Race Day 









I'm a little concerned for Kenny's aluminum bed with all that weight on the tailgate though :-/

**Rich might recognize the track ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

But even John Force is no longer driving a Ford at NHRA… Just sayin'...
Did I mention I am a chaplain for NHRA? (so keep it clean fellas!)


----------



## mikeacg

For the record, I have never driven a car in any class of NHRA but I did attend the Buck Baker school for Nascar… What a gas and worth every penny! Got to drive on the historic track at Darlington! Add it to your bucket list!!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tried to steal some cherry from the woods where we went hiking earlier today but had no saw and no truck so got no wood. It was 10" diameter here and closer to 14" at the base 24' away.


----------



## GrantA

That's just because he's too old! Bahahahahah

I haven't looked at the higher level classes in years, I'm honestly only interested in the street car classes. 
Now we've got mostly stock cars in the 9s & 10s- insane!
I'll tell on myself a little here - I graduated high school 2001 so I suppose I was driving to school in 1999 and I had a 1991 Mustang that was in the low 13s 1/4 mile. That was by far the quickest car at school. Now you can buy cars running 13s maybe 12s off the lot! Craziness!!


----------



## GrantA

Soooo when are you going back yeti?? Just keep it under 96" and I can set up an ltl shipment no sweat ;-)

Mike drag racing is a rush no doubt! I have to say I've never driven a circle track car but I've been around drag racing since my earliest teens. I remember my first time down the track, it was just a fairly-new-at-the-time Ford Ranger, probably a 1999-2000 model. I was 15. I grew up around this stuff and it was my uncle Dale's truck. We both went from the pit (where his Mustang was) to the staging lanes. He walked back to the pit. 
Apparently my mom FLIPPED out when he walked back and she asked "where's Grant"? He said there he is- pointing at the track….
Bahahaha Fun times!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> But even John Force is no longer driving a Ford at NHRA… Just sayin …
> Did I mention I am a chaplain for NHRA? (so keep it clean fellas!)
> 
> - mikeacg


if you know drag racing chaplin you know there is no ford nor chevys at top fuel and funny cars they are all powered by mopar LMAO


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we're up to six projects tagged so far. And two of them are mine. Seems like maybe we had one or two more than that…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well, we're up to six projects tagged so far. And two of them are mine. Seems like maybe we had one or two more than that…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I know Dave I like to see them all side by side :<((


----------



## mikeacg

Oh sure, beat me up Dave! I'm on the project! Between trying to make a living and keeping Mama upright, it has been a strange couple of weeks! Thinks on permits are a bit more relaxed than you have to deal with but you are sooooooooo close to a finihsed shop! Enjoy
, my friend!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I had mine boxed up and shipped before realizing I didn't take pictures. I am so ashamed for my error. So the pictures Mike posted will have to do.


----------



## Keebler1

I did the same will post later


----------



## HokieKen

Well I loaded my lumber rack to the gills with some Walnut, Mohogany and Cherry. Probably about 100 bf on there. There's another 125 bf of Walnut and probably 50 bf of Mohogany and Oak that I'm gonna have to take and put in an empty shed at my mom's.

Here's the kicker, that lot was on Craigslist for 28 days before I saw it when I did a search for "Cherry"! That was $175 well spent )


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you forgot to take pictures (I've done that before), ask the person who got your stuff if you can use their pictures to write up a project post. Almost everyone will say yes, and might even take extra photos to help you out. It's still nice to have a project post for others to look at.

Kenny, that's a heckuva steal. Hopefully the guy you got it from wasn't coughing on everything.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope  I actually asked him when the last time was he had touched it. 28 days ago when he took a pic for CL. He didn't help me load it and I laid the cash on a porch table and he picked it up. Was never closer than 10' to me. I actually felt bad going to buy wood with the situation what it is. But I was alone in my truck the whole time other than at his house and I never went indoors there or got close to him or his wife. So I think being so vigilant made it an acceptable outing )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have stuff to list. Haven't decided if I should or not. I could sell Keebs my grizzly 14" with riser. Lol

Not sure if now is a good time or not.

Hmmm


----------



## bndawgs

I've been selling electric scooters and power wheels lately. Finally getting some space back in the garage


----------



## clieb91

I pulled the same trick with my stuff. Told Bill I would have to borrow his pics and used them to make my post on the project board. 
Kenny, that is a quite a haul and a great deal.

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

If Keebs is buying… I'm selling my Powermatic 14" 1.5hp bandsaw with riser and mobile base…

And my Laguna 1836 2hp 220v lathe…

Lol

Rich



> I have stuff to list. Haven't decided if I should or not. I could sell Keebs my grizzly 14" with riser. Lol
> 
> Not sure if now is a good time or not.
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## Lazyman

I am in the same boat. I need to sell my mini lathe to make some room but I decided to hold off for now to avoid contact with people.

In the 70's and 80's we all thought that FORD stood for Found On Road Dead. Those were some pretty crappy years for American made cars. Trucks were a little better but not much.


----------



## Woodmaster1

We always thought Ford stood for (Fix or Repair Daily). I decided a long time ago not to get rid of tools or machines because I always regret it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Been outa the states since 1999, dont think I have seen a ford on the road since. I see some dodge trucks here ocassionally. Spain has a really crappy trade deal with the states, I guess. Going from here to the states, not a problem, but anything imported is taxed heavily.


----------



## mikeacg

Better late than never!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Mike! Up to seven!

And yeah, tomorrow the electrician stops by to replace the broken breaker, and the painter stops by to talk about putting the polyurea floor in the garage half. I might just skip that in order to be done quicker. I've carried enough boxes to the shop that I can now move one of my workbenches. Just waiting for the guys to set the stones in front of the door so I have a nice step into the shop before I try to wrestle a bench in there.


----------



## Keebler1

Project post is up


----------



## recycle1943

> Y'all know what $200 worth of Cherry and Walnut looks like?
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> But I think I got a pretty good load for a bit less than that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Yep, as a matter of fact - here's a $200 load of walnut


----------



## HokieKen

Well Dick, ya got the better of me on that one! Yowza that's a haul! Any time I see Walnut for less than $2/bf I'm inclined to grab it. And that's not often around here.


----------



## HokieKen

I will say there were a few surprise boards in that haul. Got some figured ones and a couple of 12' that are 15"+ wide, straight and clear grained. I would have paid double what I did and still been smiling at tge end


----------



## DavePolaschek

I believe I'm required to say that both y'all kinda suck. I had less pine than either of you had, and spent twice what you did put together. I guess I either need to get used to the higher prices here, or spend a bunch on gas to import wood from places where it's cheaper.


----------



## bndawgs

That's a nice haul Kenny. How many people searched for cherry yesterday after that post? Lol

I'm guessing Kenny's truck was being towed by a chevy after getting loaded.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny did you swap your squirrells out for woodchucks?


----------



## Keebler1

Big thanks to Grant for the material and everyone else who helped me with these handles.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I believe I'm required to say that both y all kinda suck.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I concur. A load like those would have cost me many many hundreds, maybe thousands. My only consolation is, I get the olivewood. So, haha.


----------



## bndawgs

Whoops


----------



## EarlS

I added 2020 Surprise Swap to the tag list for my swap project post. I'm off to put the turkey on the grill.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I added 2020 Surprise Swap to the tag list for my swap project post. I m off to put the turkey on the grill.
> 
> - EarlS


Still not showing up Earl :<((


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's the search Earl.


----------



## GrantA

Earl you put spaces in your tag. It needs tagged 2020surpriseswap


----------



## recycle1943

> Well Dick, ya got the better of me on that one! Yowza that's a haul! Any time I see Walnut for less than $2/bf I'm inclined to grab it. And that's not often around here.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I didn't mean to better anyone, I was just happy to have found that load. It wasn't all choice lumber and he and I knew it so that's why the price was 'cheap'.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, I know Dick ;-) I'm thrilled with the load I got. But if I'd had the option, I'd have took they load you got  Heck, for those prices, I would have taken both!


----------



## GrantA

Coming from Kenny you *know* it must've been a deal!


----------



## EarlS

> Earl you put spaces in your tag. It needs tagged 2020surpriseswap
> 
> - GrantA


tomato, tomatoe, picky bunch aren't ya???

try it now


----------



## bndawgs

Oh good. Blackface just shut down VA.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, he shut it down last week. He just had to get out the crayons and write it more clearly for all the morons who couldn't grasp the concept before…


----------



## bndawgs

Oh, maybe I knew that. Wonder if I'll get arrested driving to my mom's in NC next week?


----------



## HokieKen

It's possible Steve. It is now a misdemeanor to violate the order. I think it's more likely you'll get arrested in NC. Most states aren't real fond of people crossing their borders unnecessarily.


----------



## bndawgs

I feel like I'm in the movie Red Dawn.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If thats the case, Steve, maybe you should have some of this:


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, I have some. But not as much as I should have. There will be tons of deals on stuff once this thing turns the corner


----------



## bndawgs

I also need to get a forstner bit extension at some point.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Too much of a hassle to get a proper firearm here, and then you are on the radar. So I prefer to run silent, run deep, with my bow. Definetely dont have as many arrows as I should. Practice almost everyday.

If I need to make noise, I will revert to close combat and my chainsaw.


----------



## clieb91

Red Dawn, wow should pull that one up to watch. Somehow though I think it would be slightly less boring if that were the situation. 
Need to go into work tomorrow and figure out how to have my whole staff still in daily and have enough to do everyday with no visitors.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Do I recall that someone here has a milling machine or metal lathe?

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny does.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Haha, I have some. But not as much as I should have. There will be tons of deals on stuff once this thing turns the corner
> 
> - Steve


Ha, I thought of that too, I wanted more 12ga shells and there out there but the selection isn't what it was pre-pandemic. Heck, new old stock TP will be available for next to nothing. I ventured out to Costco today, 1st time since SHTF and it was almost empty, even with $1.29/gal gas I got all I needed and was out quickly but I'll know we're really over this when we get back the free samples, I feel like I need a discount on my membership if I can't get a mini pizza bagel, a chicken wing and a teeny tiny cup of juice while I'm shopping.

Well the cherry log I posted a while ago, I might actually be able to have it but I'd have to drive 2 hours to get it, not worth it for me. There was a pretty big (~22" x 18') box elder trunk I could have had only 25 minutes away but I hesitated and it's now gone. I've never worked with it but it looks great when freshly cut, did I mess up by not going after it?


----------



## GrantA

Yes you messed up yeti. Thanks for the turning wood!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Started working on the first project in the new shop today. Roughed out a chunk of apple to start making a ladle in between hauling and unpacking boxes. Found my hatchet, drawknife, and slöjd knife, which should be enough for that job.

Now I just need to get the ladle done before we make our next pot of soup, since I broke our old one.


----------



## HokieKen

> Do I recall that someone here has a milling machine or metal lathe?
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I have both Chris. Let me know if you need something.


----------



## HokieKen

Grant, your burls are hanging out again.


----------



## HokieKen

> Started working on the first project in the new shop today. Roughed out a chunk of apple to start making a ladle in between hauling and unpacking boxes. Found my hatchet, drawknife, and slöjd knife, which should be enough for that job.
> 
> Now I just need to get the ladle done before we make our next pot of soup, since I broke our old one.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll be anxious to see you hollow the bowl with just those tools.


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't had much shop time lately but this weekend gave me a day. Finally finished this leuku.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Took the family to Rockler last night to show my wife the slabs.
She always insisted she "hates dark wood" so I was gonna sell her on Ambrosia Maple, they have an 8' slab I could cut up and make 2 end tables and a coffee table for the new house.
Instead she saw a $400 Myrtle slab. 6' long. I asked the manager to rub MS on it and JEEZ it popped out! Covered in cats eyes/burls/incredible figure; she wants it. I have a chance of getting her hooked on the beauty of real, figured wood. Rather than the painted-and-then-scuffed crap that is everywhere today. And that's a rant waiting to happen, I'll keep it to myself for now.
The upshot is, she wants me to take on lots of fun shop projects! I won't have much of a shop for the next couple weeks since we're moving, but… it's good.


----------



## GrantA

> Kenny does.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Lol the pot calling the kettle black at its finest haha 
Dave and I do too

Nice knife Don!
And congrats John now you're set!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'll be anxious to see you hollow the bowl with just those tools.


I'm pretty sure there's a hook knife that will get involved too. Think I even know where it is…

Nice knife, Don!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Dave = hows the new shop feel to you :<))

Don = now thats a knife :<))

Dave = always quick on the draw to say the name Kenny i think hes in love :<))

John = very smart guy getting the wife involved SWMBO will be on your side good on ya :<)))))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Tony, it's still early. I've got one (of three) benches in there, and it's the one I used to use least. And I've got boxes of tools in the way everywhere. But between the ladle and getting the cleats up, I've got things to keep me busy this week (beyond the usual baking bread on Tuesday and Friday, watering trees on Wednesday, watering rose-bushes on Monday and Thursday… I've got a pretty good list of household chores that fill the time. Sure glad this virus thing happened after I retired, though.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

Twice a week bakings? I am proud of you! I'm having trouble finding time for my Sunday afternoon baking… Had to buy bread at the grocery store last week! Yikes!!!








Bratwurst and Sauerkraut Bread








Jalapeno and Cheddar Bread

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep, twice a week, Mike. But it's just one three-cup loaf at a time. 15-20 minutes at the stand mixer putting it together and kneading it. Doing something else for an hour for the first rise. Then knock it down, shape it, and eat lunch. Carry a few boxes to the shop and unpack something, and it's time to pop it in the oven.

I'm not doing much fancy. Two cups of wheat flour, one of millet or spelt or corn or rye, tablespoon and a half of olive oil, tablespoon of yeast, tablespoon of sugar, and a half tablespoon of salt, with 8-10 oz of water.


----------



## RichBolduc

Sorry Kenny…










Rich


----------



## bndawgs

Lol. I'm wondering if I'm going to have to start eating rabbit


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny better gaurd you squirrells Rich is coming after them


----------



## Bluenote38

ok project is up


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we're up to ten projects with the tag so we're getting closer.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Well, we're up to ten projects with the tag so we're getting closer.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


im loving it :<))


----------

